# Game of Thrones



## Darkwind

Season 8 started last night and the opening episode was only 54 minutes long

About a year ago, I was curious as to when the season would premiere so I went looking and was surprised that they planned on April 2019.   Okay, no big deal, but that insider website -- I can't recall which one -- was saying that the episodes were going to be nearly movie length, 90+ minutes each.

I thought, cool.  They had a shit ton of open story plotlines and even with six episodes, if they were 90 minutes each, they could close it all out.

It turns out that the episode lengths aren't much longer than just the normal 1-hour episodes, the next one is only 56 minutes and the rest are something like 79 minutes each.

The total for Season 8 is going to be a whopping 7.15 hours in length -- Total.

I'm kind of disappointed in that as I feel that the writing isn't tight enough to close all those stories in that little time.   

Yeah, it could be that I just want to drag it out a few more seasons.  lol

Just finished watching Winter is Here.  (no, no spoilers)


----------



## theHawk

They just don’t have the source material anymore.  The last few seasons have been lame ass TV writing and plots, and totally predictable.

They should had spent more seasons per book and stretched the show out more seasons and used more characters from the books they left out.

TV writers just can’t match the imagination of JRR Martin.  I almost feel sorry for them actually.


----------



## Rambunctious

Are they all dead yet?....


----------



## boedicca

Darkwind said:


> Season 8 started last night and the opening episode was only 54 minutes long
> 
> About a year ago, I was curious as to when the season would premiere so I went looking and was surprised that they planned on April 2019.   Okay, no big deal, but that insider website -- I can't recall which one -- was saying that the episodes were going to be nearly movie length, 90+ minutes each.
> 
> I thought, cool.  They had a shit ton of open story plotlines and even with six episodes, if they were 90 minutes each, they could close it all out.
> 
> It turns out that the episode lengths aren't much longer than just the normal 1-hour episodes, the next one is only 56 minutes and the rest are something like 79 minutes each.
> 
> The total for Season 8 is going to be a whopping 7.15 hours in length -- Total.
> 
> I'm kind of disappointed in that as I feel that the writing isn't tight enough to close all those stories in that little time.
> 
> Yeah, it could be that I just want to drag it out a few more seasons.  lol
> 
> Just finished watching Winter is Here.  (no, no spoilers)




Agreed.  Season 7 and this feel like they are just rushing through to conclude the series.  And there are plenty of storyline and characters they could have used to flesh out both seasons into 10 episodes.  Rather a shame considering how wonderful it has been.


----------



## bodecea

theHawk said:


> They just don’t have the source material anymore.  The last few seasons have been lame ass TV writing and plots, and totally predictable.
> 
> They should had spent more seasons per book and stretched the show out more seasons and used more characters from the books they left out.
> 
> TV writers just can’t match the imagination of JRR Martin.  I almost feel sorry for them actually.


I disagree....having read the books, I actually avoided the show the first 2 seasons because of how convoluted his plot lines were....They have done better than he did.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Rambunctious said:


> Are they all dead yet?....



One good dragon burp at the dance would do it.


----------



## Darkwind

theHawk said:


> They just don’t have the source material anymore.  The last few seasons have been lame ass TV writing and plots, and totally predictable.
> 
> They should had spent more seasons per book and stretched the show out more seasons and used more characters from the books they left out.
> 
> TV writers just can’t match the imagination of JRR Martin.  I almost feel sorry for them actually.


I disagree.  No TV show is going to be as complete as the original work, but I think they have done a passable job so far.  I just don't think they can close out the series with any real satisfaction with so few episodes that are that short.  

They could do 6 full-length movies and probably not close it all out this season.  So, I'm a bit disappointed.


----------



## rightwinger

Darkwind said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> They just don’t have the source material anymore.  The last few seasons have been lame ass TV writing and plots, and totally predictable.
> 
> They should had spent more seasons per book and stretched the show out more seasons and used more characters from the books they left out.
> 
> TV writers just can’t match the imagination of JRR Martin.  I almost feel sorry for them actually.
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree.  No TV show is going to be as complete as the original work, but I think they have done a passable job so far.  I just don't think they can close out the series with any real satisfaction with so few episodes that are that short.
> 
> They could do 6 full-length movies and probably not close it all out this season.  So, I'm a bit disappointed.
Click to expand...

There are a lot of unresolved plot lines to wrap up in six episodes

Seems many will just be abandoned


----------



## rightwinger

First episode was pretty bland after almost two years

Too many reunion scenes


----------



## MisterBeale

As the architect of the _Ice and Fire _universe now widely known as _Thrones_, Martin is one of the most vocal champions of fidelity to the books, to the point that he openly questions the need to close the story out after eight seasons and 73 episodes. While it's the end of one major chapter, it may be the start of a new one, as Martin and HBO are conspiring ways to open up the world of Westeros with five potential "successor" spinoffs, including one that's gearing up for production.

'Game of Thrones' Creator George R.R. Martin: "I Don't Think It Should Be the Final Season"


----------



## BlackFlag

After season 5 the dialogue and exposition went to crap but I don’t care I love this shit.  We may never get books 6 or 7 so this could be it.


----------



## BlackFlag

MisterBeale said:


> As the architect of the _Ice and Fire _universe now widely known as _Thrones_, Martin is one of the most vocal champions of fidelity to the books, to the point that he openly questions the need to close the story out after eight seasons and 73 episodes. While it's the end of one major chapter, it may be the start of a new one, as Martin and HBO are conspiring ways to open up the world of Westeros with five potential "successor" spinoffs, including one that's gearing up for production.
> 
> 'Game of Thrones' Creator George R.R. Martin: "I Don't Think It Should Be the Final Season"


This season could have the greatest twist ending in TV history.  Last survivors of Westeros fleeing to Essos by ship, the Night King stares at them as they leave, and then on screen appears “Game of Thrones will return in Season 9”


----------



## Toro

FYI the best Game of Thrones whisky is Royal Lochnager 12.


----------



## Toro

My wife and I went to the Dark Hedges when we were in Northern Ireland 18 months ago.  

Cool place.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

boedicca said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Season 8 started last night and the opening episode was only 54 minutes long
> 
> About a year ago, I was curious as to when the season would premiere so I went looking and was surprised that they planned on April 2019.   Okay, no big deal, but that insider website -- I can't recall which one -- was saying that the episodes were going to be nearly movie length, 90+ minutes each.
> 
> I thought, cool.  They had a shit ton of open story plotlines and even with six episodes, if they were 90 minutes each, they could close it all out.
> 
> It turns out that the episode lengths aren't much longer than just the normal 1-hour episodes, the next one is only 56 minutes and the rest are something like 79 minutes each.
> 
> The total for Season 8 is going to be a whopping 7.15 hours in length -- Total.
> 
> I'm kind of disappointed in that as I feel that the writing isn't tight enough to close all those stories in that little time.
> 
> Yeah, it could be that I just want to drag it out a few more seasons.  lol
> 
> Just finished watching Winter is Here.  (no, no spoilers)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.  Season 7 and this feel like they are just rushing through to conclude the series.  And there are plenty of storyline and characters they could have used to flesh out both seasons into 10 episodes.  Rather a shame considering how wonderful it has been.
Click to expand...

Sure, but nobody involved with that show wants to work on it for 5 more years.


----------



## boedicca

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Season 8 started last night and the opening episode was only 54 minutes long
> 
> About a year ago, I was curious as to when the season would premiere so I went looking and was surprised that they planned on April 2019.   Okay, no big deal, but that insider website -- I can't recall which one -- was saying that the episodes were going to be nearly movie length, 90+ minutes each.
> 
> I thought, cool.  They had a shit ton of open story plotlines and even with six episodes, if they were 90 minutes each, they could close it all out.
> 
> It turns out that the episode lengths aren't much longer than just the normal 1-hour episodes, the next one is only 56 minutes and the rest are something like 79 minutes each.
> 
> The total for Season 8 is going to be a whopping 7.15 hours in length -- Total.
> 
> I'm kind of disappointed in that as I feel that the writing isn't tight enough to close all those stories in that little time.
> 
> Yeah, it could be that I just want to drag it out a few more seasons.  lol
> 
> Just finished watching Winter is Here.  (no, no spoilers)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.  Season 7 and this feel like they are just rushing through to conclude the series.  And there are plenty of storyline and characters they could have used to flesh out both seasons into 10 episodes.  Rather a shame considering how wonderful it has been.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, but nobody involved with that show wants to work on it for 5 more years.
Click to expand...



They should have done 10 episodes each for Seasons 7 ad 8. that would have been only 7 more than the current 13 combined, and enabled them to flesh out the story lines instead of this rushed chop job.


----------



## MisterBeale

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Season 8 started last night and the opening episode was only 54 minutes long
> 
> About a year ago, I was curious as to when the season would premiere so I went looking and was surprised that they planned on April 2019.   Okay, no big deal, but that insider website -- I can't recall which one -- was saying that the episodes were going to be nearly movie length, 90+ minutes each.
> 
> I thought, cool.  They had a shit ton of open story plotlines and even with six episodes, if they were 90 minutes each, they could close it all out.
> 
> It turns out that the episode lengths aren't much longer than just the normal 1-hour episodes, the next one is only 56 minutes and the rest are something like 79 minutes each.
> 
> The total for Season 8 is going to be a whopping 7.15 hours in length -- Total.
> 
> I'm kind of disappointed in that as I feel that the writing isn't tight enough to close all those stories in that little time.
> 
> Yeah, it could be that I just want to drag it out a few more seasons.  lol
> 
> Just finished watching Winter is Here.  (no, no spoilers)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.  Season 7 and this feel like they are just rushing through to conclude the series.  And there are plenty of storyline and characters they could have used to flesh out both seasons into 10 episodes.  Rather a shame considering how wonderful it has been.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, but nobody involved with that show wants to work on it for 5 more years.
Click to expand...


Yeah. .  . who would want to make millions of dollars?  Fuck that!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

MisterBeale said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Season 8 started last night and the opening episode was only 54 minutes long
> 
> About a year ago, I was curious as to when the season would premiere so I went looking and was surprised that they planned on April 2019.   Okay, no big deal, but that insider website -- I can't recall which one -- was saying that the episodes were going to be nearly movie length, 90+ minutes each.
> 
> I thought, cool.  They had a shit ton of open story plotlines and even with six episodes, if they were 90 minutes each, they could close it all out.
> 
> It turns out that the episode lengths aren't much longer than just the normal 1-hour episodes, the next one is only 56 minutes and the rest are something like 79 minutes each.
> 
> The total for Season 8 is going to be a whopping 7.15 hours in length -- Total.
> 
> I'm kind of disappointed in that as I feel that the writing isn't tight enough to close all those stories in that little time.
> 
> Yeah, it could be that I just want to drag it out a few more seasons.  lol
> 
> Just finished watching Winter is Here.  (no, no spoilers)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.  Season 7 and this feel like they are just rushing through to conclude the series.  And there are plenty of storyline and characters they could have used to flesh out both seasons into 10 episodes.  Rather a shame considering how wonderful it has been.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, but nobody involved with that show wants to work on it for 5 more years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah. .  . who would want to make millions of dollars?  Fuck that!
Click to expand...

They can make millions elsewhere capitalizing on their newfound fame with new contracts. They have been at it almost ten years. The producers, writers, and actors would like to move on to other projects before they die.


----------



## rightwinger

HBO will do like Star Wars

Endless prequels and sequels


----------



## boedicca

rightwinger said:


> HBO will do like Star Wars
> 
> Endless prequels and sequels




Fo shizzle.  It's their 20 year business plan at a minimum.


----------



## Darkwind

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Season 8 started last night and the opening episode was only 54 minutes long
> 
> About a year ago, I was curious as to when the season would premiere so I went looking and was surprised that they planned on April 2019.   Okay, no big deal, but that insider website -- I can't recall which one -- was saying that the episodes were going to be nearly movie length, 90+ minutes each.
> 
> I thought, cool.  They had a shit ton of open story plotlines and even with six episodes, if they were 90 minutes each, they could close it all out.
> 
> It turns out that the episode lengths aren't much longer than just the normal 1-hour episodes, the next one is only 56 minutes and the rest are something like 79 minutes each.
> 
> The total for Season 8 is going to be a whopping 7.15 hours in length -- Total.
> 
> I'm kind of disappointed in that as I feel that the writing isn't tight enough to close all those stories in that little time.
> 
> Yeah, it could be that I just want to drag it out a few more seasons.  lol
> 
> Just finished watching Winter is Here.  (no, no spoilers)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.  Season 7 and this feel like they are just rushing through to conclude the series.  And there are plenty of storyline and characters they could have used to flesh out both seasons into 10 episodes.  Rather a shame considering how wonderful it has been.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, but nobody involved with that show wants to work on it for 5 more years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah. .  . who would want to make millions of dollars?  Fuck that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They can make millions elsewhere capitalizing on their newfound fame with new contracts. They have been at it almost ten years. The producers, writers, and actors would like to move on to other projects before they die.
Click to expand...

With the way they rotate characters out of the show, how hard would it be to keep it going?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Darkwind said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Season 8 started last night and the opening episode was only 54 minutes long
> 
> About a year ago, I was curious as to when the season would premiere so I went looking and was surprised that they planned on April 2019.   Okay, no big deal, but that insider website -- I can't recall which one -- was saying that the episodes were going to be nearly movie length, 90+ minutes each.
> 
> I thought, cool.  They had a shit ton of open story plotlines and even with six episodes, if they were 90 minutes each, they could close it all out.
> 
> It turns out that the episode lengths aren't much longer than just the normal 1-hour episodes, the next one is only 56 minutes and the rest are something like 79 minutes each.
> 
> The total for Season 8 is going to be a whopping 7.15 hours in length -- Total.
> 
> I'm kind of disappointed in that as I feel that the writing isn't tight enough to close all those stories in that little time.
> 
> Yeah, it could be that I just want to drag it out a few more seasons.  lol
> 
> Just finished watching Winter is Here.  (no, no spoilers)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.  Season 7 and this feel like they are just rushing through to conclude the series.  And there are plenty of storyline and characters they could have used to flesh out both seasons into 10 episodes.  Rather a shame considering how wonderful it has been.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, but nobody involved with that show wants to work on it for 5 more years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah. .  . who would want to make millions of dollars?  Fuck that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They can make millions elsewhere capitalizing on their newfound fame with new contracts. They have been at it almost ten years. The producers, writers, and actors would like to move on to other projects before they die.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With the way they rotate characters out of the show, how hard would it be to keep it going?
Click to expand...

Without the producers, writers, and main cast members? Tough, I imagine. So they do spinoffs.

Their mistake, if any, was pacing so slowly for 4 seasons. They thought the source material would guide the way. It didn't.


----------



## Darkwind

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.  Season 7 and this feel like they are just rushing through to conclude the series.  And there are plenty of storyline and characters they could have used to flesh out both seasons into 10 episodes.  Rather a shame considering how wonderful it has been.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, but nobody involved with that show wants to work on it for 5 more years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah. .  . who would want to make millions of dollars?  Fuck that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They can make millions elsewhere capitalizing on their newfound fame with new contracts. They have been at it almost ten years. The producers, writers, and actors would like to move on to other projects before they die.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With the way they rotate characters out of the show, how hard would it be to keep it going?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without the producers, writers, and main cast members? Tough, I imagine. So they do spinoffs.
> 
> Their mistake, if any, was pacing so slowly for 4 seasons. They thought the source material would guide the way. It didn't.
Click to expand...

How many characters have died off over the first 7 seasons?  No one notices the writers and producers and honestly, writers and producers can be replaced with little loss of quality.


----------



## boedicca

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.  Season 7 and this feel like they are just rushing through to conclude the series.  And there are plenty of storyline and characters they could have used to flesh out both seasons into 10 episodes.  Rather a shame considering how wonderful it has been.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, but nobody involved with that show wants to work on it for 5 more years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah. .  . who would want to make millions of dollars?  Fuck that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They can make millions elsewhere capitalizing on their newfound fame with new contracts. They have been at it almost ten years. The producers, writers, and actors would like to move on to other projects before they die.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With the way they rotate characters out of the show, how hard would it be to keep it going?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without the producers, writers, and main cast members? Tough, I imagine. So they do spinoffs.
> 
> Their mistake, if any, was pacing so slowly for 4 seasons. They thought the source material would guide the way. It didn't.
Click to expand...



I think the pacing was fine for all of seasons 1-6, with the exception of season 2 (too many POV characters per episode made it too choppy).  7 was was to rushed and had none of the quieter moments/dialogue that add meaning. I expect 8 will follow suit.


----------



## boedicca

Darkwind said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, but nobody involved with that show wants to work on it for 5 more years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. .  . who would want to make millions of dollars?  Fuck that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They can make millions elsewhere capitalizing on their newfound fame with new contracts. They have been at it almost ten years. The producers, writers, and actors would like to move on to other projects before they die.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With the way they rotate characters out of the show, how hard would it be to keep it going?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without the producers, writers, and main cast members? Tough, I imagine. So they do spinoffs.
> 
> Their mistake, if any, was pacing so slowly for 4 seasons. They thought the source material would guide the way. It didn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many characters have died off over the first 7 seasons?  No one notices the writers and producers and honestly, writers and producers can be replaced with little loss of quality.
Click to expand...



Many have died, but there are a few core characters that make the heart of the drama:  Tyrion, Jamie, Arya, Daenarys, Jon, Sansa and Samwell, imo.   Bran is not really himself anymore - but he clearly has a role leading to the the resolution of the narrative.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Darkwind said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, but nobody involved with that show wants to work on it for 5 more years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. .  . who would want to make millions of dollars?  Fuck that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They can make millions elsewhere capitalizing on their newfound fame with new contracts. They have been at it almost ten years. The producers, writers, and actors would like to move on to other projects before they die.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With the way they rotate characters out of the show, how hard would it be to keep it going?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without the producers, writers, and main cast members? Tough, I imagine. So they do spinoffs.
> 
> Their mistake, if any, was pacing so slowly for 4 seasons. They thought the source material would guide the way. It didn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many characters have died off over the first 7 seasons?  No one notices the writers and producers and honestly, writers and producers can be replaced with little loss of quality.
Click to expand...

Yes, we call those shows spinoffs.


----------



## Darkwind

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. .  . who would want to make millions of dollars?  Fuck that!
> 
> 
> 
> They can make millions elsewhere capitalizing on their newfound fame with new contracts. They have been at it almost ten years. The producers, writers, and actors would like to move on to other projects before they die.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With the way they rotate characters out of the show, how hard would it be to keep it going?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without the producers, writers, and main cast members? Tough, I imagine. So they do spinoffs.
> 
> Their mistake, if any, was pacing so slowly for 4 seasons. They thought the source material would guide the way. It didn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many characters have died off over the first 7 seasons?  No one notices the writers and producers and honestly, writers and producers can be replaced with little loss of quality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, we call those shows spinoffs.
Click to expand...

Or you just continue the main storyline until such time as all the open plots are brought to a close.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

boedicca said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, but nobody involved with that show wants to work on it for 5 more years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. .  . who would want to make millions of dollars?  Fuck that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They can make millions elsewhere capitalizing on their newfound fame with new contracts. They have been at it almost ten years. The producers, writers, and actors would like to move on to other projects before they die.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With the way they rotate characters out of the show, how hard would it be to keep it going?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without the producers, writers, and main cast members? Tough, I imagine. So they do spinoffs.
> 
> Their mistake, if any, was pacing so slowly for 4 seasons. They thought the source material would guide the way. It didn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think the pacing was fine for all of seasons 1-6, with the exception of season 2 (too many POV characters per episode made it too choppy).  7 was was to rushed and had none of the quieter moments/dialogue that add meaning. I expect 8 will follow suit.
Click to expand...

I liked the pacing too, but, in the context of wrapping it in 8 seasons, the slower,early pace is being reflected in the current, furious pace.


----------



## boedicca

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. .  . who would want to make millions of dollars?  Fuck that!
> 
> 
> 
> They can make millions elsewhere capitalizing on their newfound fame with new contracts. They have been at it almost ten years. The producers, writers, and actors would like to move on to other projects before they die.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With the way they rotate characters out of the show, how hard would it be to keep it going?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without the producers, writers, and main cast members? Tough, I imagine. So they do spinoffs.
> 
> Their mistake, if any, was pacing so slowly for 4 seasons. They thought the source material would guide the way. It didn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think the pacing was fine for all of seasons 1-6, with the exception of season 2 (too many POV characters per episode made it too choppy).  7 was was to rushed and had none of the quieter moments/dialogue that add meaning. I expect 8 will follow suit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I liked the pacing too, but, in the context of wrapping it in 8 seasons, the slower,early pace is being reflected in the current, furious pace.
Click to expand...



I don't like the new furious pace.  It lacks texture and nuance.


----------



## Darkwind

boedicca said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> They can make millions elsewhere capitalizing on their newfound fame with new contracts. They have been at it almost ten years. The producers, writers, and actors would like to move on to other projects before they die.
> 
> 
> 
> With the way they rotate characters out of the show, how hard would it be to keep it going?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without the producers, writers, and main cast members? Tough, I imagine. So they do spinoffs.
> 
> Their mistake, if any, was pacing so slowly for 4 seasons. They thought the source material would guide the way. It didn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think the pacing was fine for all of seasons 1-6, with the exception of season 2 (too many POV characters per episode made it too choppy).  7 was was to rushed and had none of the quieter moments/dialogue that add meaning. I expect 8 will follow suit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I liked the pacing too, but, in the context of wrapping it in 8 seasons, the slower,early pace is being reflected in the current, furious pace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like the new furious pace.  It lacks texture and nuance.
Click to expand...

I agree.  Even in the first episode, they hurried along with the main plot because of it.  Now the tension that would have been awesome between to of the characters is going to seem forced and unnatural.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

boedicca said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> They can make millions elsewhere capitalizing on their newfound fame with new contracts. They have been at it almost ten years. The producers, writers, and actors would like to move on to other projects before they die.
> 
> 
> 
> With the way they rotate characters out of the show, how hard would it be to keep it going?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without the producers, writers, and main cast members? Tough, I imagine. So they do spinoffs.
> 
> Their mistake, if any, was pacing so slowly for 4 seasons. They thought the source material would guide the way. It didn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think the pacing was fine for all of seasons 1-6, with the exception of season 2 (too many POV characters per episode made it too choppy).  7 was was to rushed and had none of the quieter moments/dialogue that add meaning. I expect 8 will follow suit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I liked the pacing too, but, in the context of wrapping it in 8 seasons, the slower,early pace is being reflected in the current, furious pace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like the new furious pace.  It lacks texture and nuance.
Click to expand...

But it doesn't lack ratings, haha


----------



## boedicca

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> With the way they rotate characters out of the show, how hard would it be to keep it going?
> 
> 
> 
> Without the producers, writers, and main cast members? Tough, I imagine. So they do spinoffs.
> 
> Their mistake, if any, was pacing so slowly for 4 seasons. They thought the source material would guide the way. It didn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think the pacing was fine for all of seasons 1-6, with the exception of season 2 (too many POV characters per episode made it too choppy).  7 was was to rushed and had none of the quieter moments/dialogue that add meaning. I expect 8 will follow suit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I liked the pacing too, but, in the context of wrapping it in 8 seasons, the slower,early pace is being reflected in the current, furious pace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like the new furious pace.  It lacks texture and nuance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But it doesn't lack ratings, haha
Click to expand...



Well, after watching the first 7 (really 6.5) seasons, I'm going to see how they end this thing.


----------



## Darkwind

boedicca said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without the producers, writers, and main cast members? Tough, I imagine. So they do spinoffs.
> 
> Their mistake, if any, was pacing so slowly for 4 seasons. They thought the source material would guide the way. It didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the pacing was fine for all of seasons 1-6, with the exception of season 2 (too many POV characters per episode made it too choppy).  7 was was to rushed and had none of the quieter moments/dialogue that add meaning. I expect 8 will follow suit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I liked the pacing too, but, in the context of wrapping it in 8 seasons, the slower,early pace is being reflected in the current, furious pace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like the new furious pace.  It lacks texture and nuance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But it doesn't lack ratings, haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, after watching the first 7 (really 6.5) seasons, I'm going to see how they end this thing.
Click to expand...

Yeah, they're already in the can and we are going to get what we get.   No one is going to stop now.

It's just frustrating.


----------



## boedicca

Darkwind said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the pacing was fine for all of seasons 1-6, with the exception of season 2 (too many POV characters per episode made it too choppy).  7 was was to rushed and had none of the quieter moments/dialogue that add meaning. I expect 8 will follow suit.
> 
> 
> 
> I liked the pacing too, but, in the context of wrapping it in 8 seasons, the slower,early pace is being reflected in the current, furious pace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like the new furious pace.  It lacks texture and nuance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But it doesn't lack ratings, haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, after watching the first 7 (really 6.5) seasons, I'm going to see how they end this thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, they're already in the can and we are going to get what we get.   No one is going to stop now.
> 
> It's just frustrating.
Click to expand...


Yep.  I felt sad watching 8.1.   The characters deserved better.


----------



## MisterBeale

BlackFlag said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> As the architect of the _Ice and Fire _universe now widely known as _Thrones_, Martin is one of the most vocal champions of fidelity to the books, to the point that he openly questions the need to close the story out after eight seasons and 73 episodes. While it's the end of one major chapter, it may be the start of a new one, as Martin and HBO are conspiring ways to open up the world of Westeros with five potential "successor" spinoffs, including one that's gearing up for production.
> 
> 'Game of Thrones' Creator George R.R. Martin: "I Don't Think It Should Be the Final Season"
> 
> 
> 
> This season could have the greatest twist ending in TV history.  Last survivors of Westeros fleeing to Essos by ship, the Night King stares at them as they leave, and then on screen appears “Game of Thrones will return in Season 9”
Click to expand...


I don't think Martin would take it in that direction.  Frankly, I think the shows have always used the fantasy as more of a crutch to gain an audience then the character driven story.  Take away the fantasy, the sweeping CGI and Peter Dinklage and you don't have a show much better than The Tudors or The Borgias.  

The interplay between the different cultures and families has always been it's strength, what each house's beliefs are, and how strongly they hold them in relationship to each other, it's flexibility in these histories and what in means to the development of the history of Martins world is what I think he would want to emphasize.

Although we had the prophecy that . . . .
*Daenerys Targaryen Thinks She Can't Get Pregnant*
Daenerys Targaryen Thinks She Can't Get Pregnant — And She Might Be Wrong

I don't think it is interpreted correctly.  

In the end, it is all about the Targaryen Dynasty.


It is all about the Targaryens.

Read. . .  Why does no one read?






". . . What really happened during the Dance of the Dragons? Why did it become so deadly to visit Valyria after the Doom? What is the origin of Daenerys’s three dragon eggs? These are but a few of the questions answered in this essential chronicle, as related by a learned maester of the Citadel and featuring more than eighty all-new black-and-white illustrations by artist Doug Wheatley. Readers have glimpsed small parts of this narrative in such volumes as _The World of Ice & Fire, _but now, for the first time, the full tapestry of Targaryen history is revealed.. . . "
FIRE AND BLOOD | George R.R. Martin


----------



## BlackFlag

MisterBeale said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> As the architect of the _Ice and Fire _universe now widely known as _Thrones_, Martin is one of the most vocal champions of fidelity to the books, to the point that he openly questions the need to close the story out after eight seasons and 73 episodes. While it's the end of one major chapter, it may be the start of a new one, as Martin and HBO are conspiring ways to open up the world of Westeros with five potential "successor" spinoffs, including one that's gearing up for production.
> 
> 'Game of Thrones' Creator George R.R. Martin: "I Don't Think It Should Be the Final Season"
> 
> 
> 
> This season could have the greatest twist ending in TV history.  Last survivors of Westeros fleeing to Essos by ship, the Night King stares at them as they leave, and then on screen appears “Game of Thrones will return in Season 9”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think Martin would take it in that direction.  Frankly, I think the shows have always used the fantasy as more of a crutch to gain an audience then the character driven story.  Take away the fantasy, the sweeping CGI and Peter Dinklage and you don't have a show much better than The Tudors or The Borgias.
> 
> The interplay between the different cultures and families has always been it's strength, what each house's beliefs are, and how strongly they hold them in relationship to each other, it's flexibility in these histories and what in means to the development of the history of Martins world is what I think he would want to emphasize.
> 
> Although we had the prophecy that . . . .
> *Daenerys Targaryen Thinks She Can't Get Pregnant*
> Daenerys Targaryen Thinks She Can't Get Pregnant — And She Might Be Wrong
> 
> I don't think it is interpreted correctly.
> 
> In the end, it is all about the Targaryen Dynasty.
> 
> 
> It is all about the Targaryens.
> 
> Read. . .  Why does no one read?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ". . . What really happened during the Dance of the Dragons? Why did it become so deadly to visit Valyria after the Doom? What is the origin of Daenerys’s three dragon eggs? These are but a few of the questions answered in this essential chronicle, as related by a learned maester of the Citadel and featuring more than eighty all-new black-and-white illustrations by artist Doug Wheatley. Readers have glimpsed small parts of this narrative in such volumes as _The World of Ice & Fire, _but now, for the first time, the full tapestry of Targaryen history is revealed.. . . "
> FIRE AND BLOOD | George R.R. Martin
Click to expand...

Oh I bought that the day it came out.  I think you’re right about the importance of the Targaryens, but you can’t discount the Starks.  Bran the Builder was a Stark and the Lord Commander who took a White Walker bride and became Night King 8,000 years ago is rumored to be a Stark and was eventually defeated by the Starks.  So I think either Jon is the song of ice and fire, his baby with Daenerys is, or some kind of long con between the Starks and Targaryens that Rhaegar and Lyanna were in on is the song of ice and fire.  Martin must really be a genius to get people to look into what, ultimately, is just some crap he imagined up.  Like, how many people know who Daenys or whatever the Dreamer was?  And she might be as important as anybody.


----------



## MisterBeale

BlackFlag said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> As the architect of the _Ice and Fire _universe now widely known as _Thrones_, Martin is one of the most vocal champions of fidelity to the books, to the point that he openly questions the need to close the story out after eight seasons and 73 episodes. While it's the end of one major chapter, it may be the start of a new one, as Martin and HBO are conspiring ways to open up the world of Westeros with five potential "successor" spinoffs, including one that's gearing up for production.
> 
> 'Game of Thrones' Creator George R.R. Martin: "I Don't Think It Should Be the Final Season"
> 
> 
> 
> This season could have the greatest twist ending in TV history.  Last survivors of Westeros fleeing to Essos by ship, the Night King stares at them as they leave, and then on screen appears “Game of Thrones will return in Season 9”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think Martin would take it in that direction.  Frankly, I think the shows have always used the fantasy as more of a crutch to gain an audience then the character driven story.  Take away the fantasy, the sweeping CGI and Peter Dinklage and you don't have a show much better than The Tudors or The Borgias.
> 
> The interplay between the different cultures and families has always been it's strength, what each house's beliefs are, and how strongly they hold them in relationship to each other, it's flexibility in these histories and what in means to the development of the history of Martins world is what I think he would want to emphasize.
> 
> Although we had the prophecy that . . . .
> *Daenerys Targaryen Thinks She Can't Get Pregnant*
> Daenerys Targaryen Thinks She Can't Get Pregnant — And She Might Be Wrong
> 
> I don't think it is interpreted correctly.
> 
> In the end, it is all about the Targaryen Dynasty.
> 
> 
> It is all about the Targaryens.
> 
> Read. . .  Why does no one read?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ". . . What really happened during the Dance of the Dragons? Why did it become so deadly to visit Valyria after the Doom? What is the origin of Daenerys’s three dragon eggs? These are but a few of the questions answered in this essential chronicle, as related by a learned maester of the Citadel and featuring more than eighty all-new black-and-white illustrations by artist Doug Wheatley. Readers have glimpsed small parts of this narrative in such volumes as _The World of Ice & Fire, _but now, for the first time, the full tapestry of Targaryen history is revealed.. . . "
> FIRE AND BLOOD | George R.R. Martin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I bought that the day it came out.  I think you’re right about the importance of the Targaryens, but you can’t discount the Starks.  Bran the Builder was a Stark and the Lord Commander who took a White Walker bride and became Night King 8,000 years ago is rumored to be a Stark and was eventually defeated by the Starks.  So I think either Jon is the song of ice and fire, his baby with Daenerys is, or some kind of long con between the Starks and Targaryens that Rhaegar and Lyanna were in on is the song of ice and fire.  Martin must really be a genius to get people to look into what, ultimately, is just some crap he imagined up.  Like, how many people know who Daenys or whatever the Dreamer was?  And she might be as important as anybody.
Click to expand...

I've seen some ideas bounced around for spinoffs, none, IMO, would be as interesting as a tale about the the invasion of Westerous by the first men, the creation of the White Walkers by the Children of the Forest to defeat them, their loss of control over the White Walkers, and the eventual pact between the First Men and the Children and the subsequent War for the Dawn.


----------



## MisterBeale

. . . after all, the public does love its' zombies.


----------



## Blackrook

The first episode was pretty disappointing.  Not much happened, and there's only five episodes left to wrap it all up.


----------



## rightwinger

Blackrook said:


> The first episode was pretty disappointing.  Not much happened, and there's only five episodes left to wrap it all up.


I agree 
After sitting out for almost two years they came in with a stinker
Bunch of reunions, a how to tame your dragon scene, gratuitous sex and only 54 minutes long

They are going to have to pick up their game


----------



## Flash




----------



## Flash




----------



## boedicca

Very very disappointed in this season so far.  The first two episodes have been so choppy.  The dialogue is flat and obvious - no wit or eloquence.   Mostly, the scenes have been characters with "history" seeing each other for the first time after "something" happened...with "significant looks" like a bad soap opera.  It's clear they just want to get it over with.


----------



## rightwinger

boedicca said:


> Very very disappointed in this season so far.  The first two episodes have been so choppy.  The dialogue is flat and obvious - no wit or eloquence.   Mostly, the scenes have been characters with "history" seeing each other for the first time after "something" happened...with "significant looks" like a bad soap opera.  It's clear they just want to get it over with.



Second episode picked up the pace. Good set up for the battle to come


----------



## AZGAL

I like seasons 5, 6, 7 and now 8 most of all because there is a maturity to some of these characters who have survived against the Cerseiesque win or else me or a nasty bloke of the dark shall be smokin you baby odds. Great costumes, characters and now in season 8 possible doom...it is all good. The actors have worked hard for the audience and the crew and staff have put their all into the series.


----------



## mudwhistle

Darkwind said:


> Season 8 started last night and the opening episode was only 54 minutes long
> 
> About a year ago, I was curious as to when the season would premiere so I went looking and was surprised that they planned on April 2019.   Okay, no big deal, but that insider website -- I can't recall which one -- was saying that the episodes were going to be nearly movie length, 90+ minutes each.
> 
> I thought, cool.  They had a shit ton of open story plotlines and even with six episodes, if they were 90 minutes each, they could close it all out.
> 
> It turns out that the episode lengths aren't much longer than just the normal 1-hour episodes, the next one is only 56 minutes and the rest are something like 79 minutes each.
> 
> The total for Season 8 is going to be a whopping 7.15 hours in length -- Total.
> 
> I'm kind of disappointed in that as I feel that the writing isn't tight enough to close all those stories in that little time.
> 
> Yeah, it could be that I just want to drag it out a few more seasons.  lol
> 
> Just finished watching Winter is Here.  (no, no spoilers)


I don't like the author.
He has a shitty attitude and he likes to kill people off that the public likes. 
I see nothing positive in the show anymore. 
Doesn't mean I'm not curious how everything turns out.


----------



## AZGAL

Mudwhistle your comment is right on time before the climactic battle next episode! It will be a longer episode and interviews with the cast have the actors saying that it was like filming a Thrones type of Rings "Helm's deep" battle where filming lasted for some weeks and even months! I agree there is a risk of a cold writer caused loss of characters eventually. Then what? Do they get turned into zombies or toasted by the dragon fire? suspense!


----------



## edward37

boedicca said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Season 8 started last night and the opening episode was only 54 minutes long
> 
> About a year ago, I was curious as to when the season would premiere so I went looking and was surprised that they planned on April 2019.   Okay, no big deal, but that insider website -- I can't recall which one -- was saying that the episodes were going to be nearly movie length, 90+ minutes each.
> 
> I thought, cool.  They had a shit ton of open story plotlines and even with six episodes, if they were 90 minutes each, they could close it all out.
> 
> It turns out that the episode lengths aren't much longer than just the normal 1-hour episodes, the next one is only 56 minutes and the rest are something like 79 minutes each.
> 
> The total for Season 8 is going to be a whopping 7.15 hours in length -- Total.
> 
> I'm kind of disappointed in that as I feel that the writing isn't tight enough to close all those stories in that little time.
> 
> Yeah, it could be that I just want to drag it out a few more seasons.  lol
> 
> Just finished watching Winter is Here.  (no, no spoilers)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.  Season 7 and this feel like they are just rushing through to conclude the series.  And there are plenty of storyline and characters they could have used to flesh out both seasons into 10 episodes.  Rather a shame considering how wonderful it has been.
Click to expand...

Just get ready for The Walking Dead


----------



## MisterBeale

....


mudwhistle said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Season 8 started last night and the opening episode was only 54 minutes long
> 
> About a year ago, I was curious as to when the season would premiere so I went looking and was surprised that they planned on April 2019.   Okay, no big deal, but that insider website -- I can't recall which one -- was saying that the episodes were going to be nearly movie length, 90+ minutes each.
> 
> I thought, cool.  They had a shit ton of open story plotlines and even with six episodes, if they were 90 minutes each, they could close it all out.
> 
> It turns out that the episode lengths aren't much longer than just the normal 1-hour episodes, the next one is only 56 minutes and the rest are something like 79 minutes each.
> 
> The total for Season 8 is going to be a whopping 7.15 hours in length -- Total.
> 
> I'm kind of disappointed in that as I feel that the writing isn't tight enough to close all those stories in that little time.
> 
> Yeah, it could be that I just want to drag it out a few more seasons.  lol
> 
> Just finished watching Winter is Here.  (no, no spoilers)
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like the author.
> He has a shitty attitude and he likes to kill people off that the public likes.
> I see nothing positive in the show anymore.
> Doesn't mean I'm not curious how everything turns out.
Click to expand...



Interesting that. . . . .

Perhaps you would prefer him as POTUS?  These seem to be the same qualities that endear you to the current office holder  .

As many folks are fond of saying. . .

_"I don't like the author president.
He has a shitty attitude and he likes to kill people off fire people that the public likes."



"It is not a democracy. If it was a democracy, then Joffrey [the sadistic boy king] would have died much earlier than he did."_
George RR Martin reveals why there's no gay sex in Game of Thrones
_




George RR Martin: 'Fuck you to those people.'_
George RR Martin gives impatient readers the finger


----------



## boedicca

rightwinger said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very very disappointed in this season so far.  The first two episodes have been so choppy.  The dialogue is flat and obvious - no wit or eloquence.   Mostly, the scenes have been characters with "history" seeing each other for the first time after "something" happened...with "significant looks" like a bad soap opera.  It's clear they just want to get it over with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second episode picked up the pace. Good set up for the battle to come
Click to expand...


It picked up the pace, but feels rather predictable and perfunctory.


----------



## BlackFlag

MisterBeale said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> As the architect of the _Ice and Fire _universe now widely known as _Thrones_, Martin is one of the most vocal champions of fidelity to the books, to the point that he openly questions the need to close the story out after eight seasons and 73 episodes. While it's the end of one major chapter, it may be the start of a new one, as Martin and HBO are conspiring ways to open up the world of Westeros with five potential "successor" spinoffs, including one that's gearing up for production.
> 
> 'Game of Thrones' Creator George R.R. Martin: "I Don't Think It Should Be the Final Season"
> 
> 
> 
> This season could have the greatest twist ending in TV history.  Last survivors of Westeros fleeing to Essos by ship, the Night King stares at them as they leave, and then on screen appears “Game of Thrones will return in Season 9”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think Martin would take it in that direction.  Frankly, I think the shows have always used the fantasy as more of a crutch to gain an audience then the character driven story.  Take away the fantasy, the sweeping CGI and Peter Dinklage and you don't have a show much better than The Tudors or The Borgias.
> 
> The interplay between the different cultures and families has always been it's strength, what each house's beliefs are, and how strongly they hold them in relationship to each other, it's flexibility in these histories and what in means to the development of the history of Martins world is what I think he would want to emphasize.
> 
> Although we had the prophecy that . . . .
> *Daenerys Targaryen Thinks She Can't Get Pregnant*
> Daenerys Targaryen Thinks She Can't Get Pregnant — And She Might Be Wrong
> 
> I don't think it is interpreted correctly.
> 
> In the end, it is all about the Targaryen Dynasty.
> 
> 
> It is all about the Targaryens.
> 
> Read. . .  Why does no one read?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ". . . What really happened during the Dance of the Dragons? Why did it become so deadly to visit Valyria after the Doom? What is the origin of Daenerys’s three dragon eggs? These are but a few of the questions answered in this essential chronicle, as related by a learned maester of the Citadel and featuring more than eighty all-new black-and-white illustrations by artist Doug Wheatley. Readers have glimpsed small parts of this narrative in such volumes as _The World of Ice & Fire, _but now, for the first time, the full tapestry of Targaryen history is revealed.. . . "
> FIRE AND BLOOD | George R.R. Martin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I bought that the day it came out.  I think you’re right about the importance of the Targaryens, but you can’t discount the Starks.  Bran the Builder was a Stark and the Lord Commander who took a White Walker bride and became Night King 8,000 years ago is rumored to be a Stark and was eventually defeated by the Starks.  So I think either Jon is the song of ice and fire, his baby with Daenerys is, or some kind of long con between the Starks and Targaryens that Rhaegar and Lyanna were in on is the song of ice and fire.  Martin must really be a genius to get people to look into what, ultimately, is just some crap he imagined up.  Like, how many people know who Daenys or whatever the Dreamer was?  And she might be as important as anybody.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've seen some ideas bounced around for spinoffs, none, IMO, would be as interesting as a tale about the the invasion of Westerous by the first men, the creation of the White Walkers by the Children of the Forest to defeat them, their loss of control over the White Walkers, and the eventual pact between the First Men and the Children and the subsequent War for the Dawn.
Click to expand...

I believe that’s the direction they’re taking.  Pretty sure I’ve heard the prequel will involve the long night.


----------



## rightwinger

boedicca said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very very disappointed in this season so far.  The first two episodes have been so choppy.  The dialogue is flat and obvious - no wit or eloquence.   Mostly, the scenes have been characters with "history" seeing each other for the first time after "something" happened...with "significant looks" like a bad soap opera.  It's clear they just want to get it over with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second episode picked up the pace. Good set up for the battle to come
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It picked up the pace, but feels rather predictable and perfunctory.
Click to expand...

Have to see how the battle goes

I expect the white walkers to kick their ass


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Darkwind said:


> Season 8 started last night and the opening episode was only 54 minutes long
> 
> About a year ago, I was curious as to when the season would premiere so I went looking and was surprised that they planned on April 2019.   Okay, no big deal, but that insider website -- I can't recall which one -- was saying that the episodes were going to be nearly movie length, 90+ minutes each.
> 
> I thought, cool.  They had a shit ton of open story plotlines and even with six episodes, if they were 90 minutes each, they could close it all out.
> 
> It turns out that the episode lengths aren't much longer than just the normal 1-hour episodes, the next one is only 56 minutes and the rest are something like 79 minutes each.
> 
> The total for Season 8 is going to be a whopping 7.15 hours in length -- Total.
> 
> I'm kind of disappointed in that as I feel that the writing isn't tight enough to close all those stories in that little time.
> 
> Yeah, it could be that I just want to drag it out a few more seasons.  lol
> 
> Just finished watching Winter is Here.  (no, no spoilers)


So far the episodes feel like a class reunion for the cast. Underwhelming to say the least


----------



## boedicca

rightwinger said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very very disappointed in this season so far.  The first two episodes have been so choppy.  The dialogue is flat and obvious - no wit or eloquence.   Mostly, the scenes have been characters with "history" seeing each other for the first time after "something" happened...with "significant looks" like a bad soap opera.  It's clear they just want to get it over with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second episode picked up the pace. Good set up for the battle to come
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It picked up the pace, but feels rather predictable and perfunctory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have to see how the battle goes
> 
> I expect the white walkers to kick their ass
Click to expand...



The white walkers will win the first battle...and then humanity will pull a Hail R'hllor and defeat the Night King in the last episode.


----------



## AZGAL

Arya always knows what she is doing...sex first..battle later...Is that her mother Catelyn Stark-Lady Stoneheart chasing after her in the crypt? Arya is running scared!?! from A Storm of Swords: Arya says:"singing is stupid"...there is a connections between the Jenny song that Podrick sings and the fates of the Targaryens and Starks at this time. Arya is shown running through the crypts. Bran used to go down there. The song talks about ghosts.


----------



## AZGAL

a girl comes of age...Arya is 18 going on...


----------



## BlackFlag




----------



## rightwinger

boedicca said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very very disappointed in this season so far.  The first two episodes have been so choppy.  The dialogue is flat and obvious - no wit or eloquence.   Mostly, the scenes have been characters with "history" seeing each other for the first time after "something" happened...with "significant looks" like a bad soap opera.  It's clear they just want to get it over with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second episode picked up the pace. Good set up for the battle to come
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It picked up the pace, but feels rather predictable and perfunctory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have to see how the battle goes
> 
> I expect the white walkers to kick their ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The white walkers will win the first battle...and then humanity will pull a Hail R'hllor and defeat the Night King in the last episode.
Click to expand...

Sam is going to beat him...he is the only one who knows how


----------



## rightwinger

BlackFlag said:


>


I can’t believe nobody cared when she was a viscious  face changing assasin.

But she has consensual sex and everyone freaks


----------



## DGS49

When the Starks go down to the crypt,...

...who the fuck lights all of those candles and torches?


----------



## rightwinger

DGS49 said:


> When the Starks go down to the crypt,...
> 
> ...who the fuck lights all of those candles and torches?


Wait till the White Walkers go down there


----------



## Darkwind

Why am I getting the feeling that the writers are going to pull an Orsen Wells with this war with the dead?

I'm going to be majorly disappointed I think.


----------



## boedicca

Darkwind said:


> Why am I getting the feeling that the writers are going to pull an Orsen Wells with this war with the dead?
> 
> I'm going to be majorly disappointed I think.




All the humans have to do is kill the Night King - and then the Army of the Dead truly dies.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

boedicca said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why am I getting the feeling that the writers are going to pull an Orsen Wells with this war with the dead?
> 
> I'm going to be majorly disappointed I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the humans have to do is kill the Night King - and then the Army of the Dead truly dies.
Click to expand...

*unless there is also a queen of the dead by then


----------



## Darkwind

boedicca said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why am I getting the feeling that the writers are going to pull an Orsen Wells with this war with the dead?
> 
> I'm going to be majorly disappointed I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the humans have to do is kill the Night King - and then the Army of the Dead truly dies.
Click to expand...

I think it isn't the humans who have to kill the Night King..well, just the one human.  This is beginning to feel like the writers have written themselves into a corner like Wells did when he made the Martians so powerful it took a germ to win the war.

We'll see.


----------



## boedicca

Darkwind said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why am I getting the feeling that the writers are going to pull an Orsen Wells with this war with the dead?
> 
> I'm going to be majorly disappointed I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the humans have to do is kill the Night King - and then the Army of the Dead truly dies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think it isn't the humans who have to kill the Night King..well, just the one human.  This is beginning to feel like the writers have written themselves into a corner like Wells did when he made the Martians so powerful it took a germ to win the war.
> 
> We'll see.
Click to expand...



I'd like to see Bran warg the dead dragon and then have kill the Night King.


----------



## Flash

Three issues have to be resolved in four episodes.

1. The Battle of Winterfell with the amassed White Walker army.

2. The conflict with Cersei and her army at KL.

3. Who will win the Game of Thrones? Or, how will the story of Ice and Fire be resolved?

To get to 2 &3 then 1 has to be resolved or put on hold and there has to be players left. That could be accomplished by a defeat of the WW or by an escape of the key players if the WWs overrun Winterfell.

However, it may be that the WWs prevail at some level at Winterfell and their defeat isn't made possible until the escape players murders Cersci and rallies her troops to retake Winterfell, or something along those lines.

Maybe the WWs will be defeated with the death of the NK at WF and then the main players go on to resolve 2 & 3 in the final three episodes but I doubt it. We may get a good feel for the direction at the end of the third episode on Sunday night but I suspect it will not be as clean as we would want it.

I can't see Winterfell completely falling and all the people from the North being turned. Winterfell has been too central to this epic story for Martin (or Dumb and Dumber) to completely destroy it.

Of course I have no insights as to the minds of the scrip writers but I am inclined to think that the real conflict will not be with the WWs or even Cersei but between Jon and Dany. Will love prevail or will Dany be so hell bent on power that she tries to destroy Jon? That issue may be resolved until the last 15 minutes of the last episode.


----------



## rightwinger

Flash said:


> Three issues have to be resolved in four episodes.
> 
> 1. The Battle of Winterfell with the amassed White Walker army.
> 
> 2. The conflict with Cersei and her army at KL.
> 
> 3. Who will win the Game of Thrones? Or, how will the story of Ice and Fire be resolved?
> 
> To get to 2 &3 then 1 has to be resolved or put on hold and there has to be players left. That could be accomplished by a defeat of the WW or by an escape of the key players if the WWs overrun Winterfell.
> 
> However, it may be that the WWs prevail at some level at Winterfell and their defeat isn't made possible until the escape players murders Cersci and rallies her troops to retake Winterfell, or something along those lines.
> 
> Maybe the WWs will be defeated with the death of the NK at WF and then the main players go on to resolve 2 & 3 in the final three episodes but I doubt it. We may get a good feel for the direction at the end of the third episode on Sunday night but I suspect it will not be as clean as we would want it.
> 
> I can't see Winterfell completely falling and all the people from the North being turned. Winterfell has been too central to this epic story for Martin (or Dumb and Dumber) to completely destroy it.
> 
> Of course I have no insights as to the minds of the scrip writers but I am inclined to think that the real conflict will not be with the WWs or even Cersei but between Jon and Dany. Will love prevail or will Dany be so hell bent on power that she tries to destroy Jon? That issue may be resolved until the last 15 minutes of the last episode.


I expect the White Walkers to annihilate Winterfell with key players and one dragon having to stager back to Kings Landing

Cersei will then attack the demolished Army
Jamie will then kill his sister


----------



## DGS49

I think something Big is planned for Arya's special weapon.  Will she kill the zombie dragon?  The king of the Night Walkers?  Who knows?


----------



## Darkwind

So, to keep the spoilers down, who has seen tonight?


Not he Wells ending I was predicting, but not the best of outcomes either.


BTW...if you have a movie or storyline, you need more dragons.  Seriously....MORE DRAGONS!

lol

I'm glad they at least got that cgi right.


----------



## RWS

Arya's prophecy from the red lady came true. She had to take the face of a white walker, which happened off camera, in order to show up to kill the NK. So is she the prophesied prince/princess that will kill her love?


----------



## RWS

But dang, she killed a WW and carved its face off really quick! And joined the rest of the group.... 

She's good!


----------



## RWS

Next week, instead of the North going South, I think Cercei will charge and try to take advantage of their weak position. 

But it will fail, ending up in the ultimate showdown, with Clegane-bowl! I think Tyrion eventually wins the game of thrones.


----------



## Polishprince

I am surprised that President Trump didn't tweet on this.  The WW's  and the Night King have a lot of parallels to the Democrats and the fact they were defeated is a good sign


----------



## rightwinger

RWS said:


> Next week, instead of the North going South, I think Cercei will charge and try to take advantage of their weak position.
> 
> But it will fail, ending up in the ultimate showdown, with Clegane-bowl! I think Tyrion eventually wins the game of thrones.


Cersei’s strategy was always ....let them fight, if they die, they die
If they win, I will fight their weakened Army

But she still doesn’t have a dragon


----------



## rightwinger

Polishprince said:


> I am surprised that President Trump didn't tweet on this.  The WW's  and the Night King have a lot of parallels to the Democrats and the fact they were defeated is a good sign


Trump is the Night King
The undead are his voters


----------



## Polishprince

rightwinger said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am surprised that President Trump didn't tweet on this.  The WW's  and the Night King have a lot of parallels to the Democrats and the fact they were defeated is a good sign
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is the Night King
> The undead are his voters
Click to expand...



Personally, I believe President Trump will do the right thing and invite whoever wins the GoT to the WH after the series has been completed.


----------



## Flash




----------



## boedicca

I came up with the perfect way to wrap up Game of Thrones and resolve the horrible plot dilemma of Westworld:

Epic Battle to Oblivion of The Westworld Hosts vs. The Army of the Dead.

Unexpected and final for both of them.  Humanity can watch and then clean up the mess for a do-over.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Wow  This episode sucked Alaskan Moosecock.  Just fucking awful episode!  Couldn't see a fucking thing during the battles. Still don't know why the Dothraki did a Bravely bold Sir Robin and Ran Away. Where did Arya come from??? Seriously???  Jumping from the top rope like a WWE wrestler and putting the Night King in a Sleeper Hold.  

They beat the dead....so Cersei is supposed to be scary? Dafuq?!

All that build up and then...wow  did the Russian collude in writing the episode?


----------



## rightwinger

Totally useless plot lines

Direwolfs- made such a big deal about them in Season one, they don’t do shit in battle 

Bron - goes into a trace and pulls his three eyed raven act that is no help in the battle. Made great bait for the Night King but adds no value

Samwell- they made a big deal about him in the Citadel library researching how they killed the Whitewalkers a thousand years ago. Turns  out you just sneak up on the Night King and jump him


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

CrusaderFrank said:


> Couldn't see a fucking thing during the battles.


Get a better TV. Not an insult, just a fact. The cheapos dont handle the dark shades well.



CrusaderFrank said:


> Still don't know why the Dothraki did a Bravely bold Sir Robin and Ran Away.


They were on horseback. Sitting there waiting to be overrun is to turn the horses into a liability instead of an advantage.



CrusaderFrank said:


> Where did Arya come from???


She ran into the Godswood. There is a shot of the white walkers' hair moving from the breeze of her running by.



CrusaderFrank said:


> They beat the dead....so Cersei is supposed to be scary?


She has an army of 20,000 experienced mercenaries. How many fighters are left at winterfell? Maybe 200?

Personally, I think the gold company double crosses Cersei, or at the very least, is prepared to do so. The iron bank bets on winners. The moment they sense that Cersei is on the losing side, they will change their allegiance.

Great episode. The tension in the scene between the night king and bran was great. The all seeing 3 eyed raven can only see the past. And the night king can only imagine the future.

Best dragon scenes in the history of tv or movies.

Best undead scenes in history. Best battle scenes. The continuous shots (like with the haggard, shredded undead dragon beseiging winterfell from within, as jon snow navigates the carnage) were well composed with great contrast techniques. The cinematograhy in this episode is destined to win awards.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

rightwinger said:


> Direwolfs- made such a big deal about them in Season one, they don’t do shit in battle


There are only two left in the world. And they were notoriously hard to shoot (wolves dont tend to do what you want them to do), while the producers just were not happy with the CGI attempts. Every dire wolf  died (or was was exiled,see Nymeria) protecting its stark keeper. Whatmore did you want to see?



rightwinger said:


> Bron - goes into a trace and pulls his three eyed raven act that is no help in the battle. Made great bait for the Night King


And that's how he helped the battle. When the night king and his walkers were in the Godswood, they werent burning winterfell to the ground. And killing the night king was the only possible path to victory.



rightwinger said:


> Samwell- they made a big deal about him in the Citadel library researching how they killed the Whitewalkers a thousand years ago.


And, thanks to his knowledge, every kill of the undead was a "one shot" kill. Without the dragonglass, that battle ends before it begins.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

If the producers had catered to every fan's whim, the episode would have been 3 hours long and lost its continuity and tension.

I would love to have seen an undead Hodor, tossing people about like ragdolls. Or undead dire bears or dire wolves. Varys, for all his talent and influence, was as useless as tits on a boar. But that was kind of the point, as Sansa reminded us. All your wit, fame, riches, and political influence are worth exactly fuck all, when the end of the world comes.

Who will burn King's landing? Cersei, or Drogon?

What part is left to play for the necromancer Maester Qyburn, the new, de facto "king of the dead"?

What part is left to play for the Tullys of Riverrun, or the Freys? They were south of the battle, but still in the north.

How could Cersei possibly ambush any of our heroes, with Bran being able to observe her every move? Surely she doesn't plan to use the gold company to merely protect the walls of King's landing, only to be mowed down by dragon fire.


----------



## bodecea

Toro said:


> FYI the best Game of Thrones whisky is Royal Lochnager 12.


Nope....The Singleton.


----------



## rightwinger

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> If the producers had catered to every fan's whim, the episode would have been 3 hours long and lost its continuity and tension.
> 
> I would love to have seen an undead Hodor, tossing people about like ragdolls. Or undead dire bears or dire wolves. Varys, for all his talent and influence, was as useless as tits on a boar. But that was kind of the point, as Sansa reminded us. All your wit, fame, riches, and political influence are worth exactly fuck all, when the end of the world comes.
> 
> Who will burn King's landing? Cersei, or Drogon?
> 
> What part is left to play for the necromancer Maester Qyburn, the new, de facto "king of the dead"?
> 
> What part is left to play for the Tullys of Riverrun, or the Freys? They were south of the battle, but still in the north.
> 
> How could Cersei possibly ambush any of our heroes, with Bran being able to observe her every move? Surely she doesn't plan to use the gold company to merely protect the walls of King's landing, only to be mowed down by dragon fire.



Seems anti-climatic from here

Defeating Cersei is not such big deal after you have defeated the Night King and a hundred thousand undead


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

rightwinger said:


> Seems anti-climatic from here


Yes, and i am sure our showrunners know this. They are going to play on that. I sense an inversion coming. Just as the battle against the dead seemed hopeless and doomed, then turned on a dime, I have a sense that they will invert this range of emotions in the upcoming episodes.

The battle against Cersei will seem to be won before it begins, and then she will turn that on its head somehow, beingthe evil genius she is.

We saw what one 'scorpion' can do. Imagine 200 of them.

Cersei's pregnancy is fake. Of that i am certain. She refuses wine with Tyrion, but then is shown drinking wine after doing the deed with Euron.

The undead threat is gone. Will Jaime and tyrion align with their blood? Will Varys sabotage any perceived threat to daenerys's rule, including jon snow?

Daenerys seems not to see the obvious: Jon could become king, and that would still make her the queen, should they be married. But she doesnt want to be that kind of  queen; she wants to sit on the iron throne, which a queen does not do. That is for the king.

The gold company is a wildcard. Surely they are as aware as anyone that they are dragonfire fodder in any battle in the field. They aren't in the business of committing suicide. They aren't going to line themselves up in a pretty little row and march along roads or into the field in formation. In the end, they may open the gates of King's Landing to Daenerys.


----------



## Polishprince

rightwinger said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the producers had catered to every fan's whim, the episode would have been 3 hours long and lost its continuity and tension.
> 
> I would love to have seen an undead Hodor, tossing people about like ragdolls. Or undead dire bears or dire wolves. Varys, for all his talent and influence, was as useless as tits on a boar. But that was kind of the point, as Sansa reminded us. All your wit, fame, riches, and political influence are worth exactly fuck all, when the end of the world comes.
> 
> Who will burn King's landing? Cersei, or Drogon?
> 
> What part is left to play for the necromancer Maester Qyburn, the new, de facto "king of the dead"?
> 
> What part is left to play for the Tullys of Riverrun, or the Freys? They were south of the battle, but still in the north.
> 
> How could Cersei possibly ambush any of our heroes, with Bran being able to observe her every move? Surely she doesn't plan to use the gold company to merely protect the walls of King's landing, only to be mowed down by dragon fire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems anti-climatic from here
> 
> Defeating Cersei is not such big deal after you have defeated the Night King and a hundred thousand undead
Click to expand...



Who says that Cersei will be defeated at all?  She pulled out some big victories already


----------



## rightwinger

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the producers had catered to every fan's whim, the episode would have been 3 hours long and lost its continuity and tension.
> 
> I would love to have seen an undead Hodor, tossing people about like ragdolls. Or undead dire bears or dire wolves. Varys, for all his talent and influence, was as useless as tits on a boar. But that was kind of the point, as Sansa reminded us. All your wit, fame, riches, and political influence are worth exactly fuck all, when the end of the world comes.
> 
> Who will burn King's landing? Cersei, or Drogon?
> 
> What part is left to play for the necromancer Maester Qyburn, the new, de facto "king of the dead"?
> 
> What part is left to play for the Tullys of Riverrun, or the Freys? They were south of the battle, but still in the north.
> 
> How could Cersei possibly ambush any of our heroes, with Bran being able to observe her every move? Surely she doesn't plan to use the gold company to merely protect the walls of King's landing, only to be mowed down by dragon fire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems anti-climatic from here
> 
> Defeating Cersei is not such big deal after you have defeated the Night King and a hundred thousand undead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who says that Cersei will be defeated at all?  She pulled out some big victories already
Click to expand...

Be some mighty pissed off fans


----------



## CrusaderFrank

rightwinger said:


> Totally useless plot lines
> 
> Direwolfs- made such a big deal about them in Season one, they don’t do shit in battle
> 
> Bron - goes into a trace and pulls his three eyed raven act that is no help in the battle. Made great bait for the Night King but adds no value
> 
> Samwell- they made a big deal about him in the Citadel library researching how they killed the Whitewalkers a thousand years ago. Turns  out you just sneak up on the Night King and jump him



A lot of GRRRRRRRRRRRRRR's writing is eddies and dead ends. He spent 12,000 pages on Stannis -- for what?

The direwolf -- good point.  One was running next to them --- anddddd BFD


----------



## Darkwind

CrusaderFrank said:


> Wow  This episode sucked Alaskan Moosecock.  Just fucking awful episode!  Couldn't see a fucking thing during the battles. Still don't know why the Dothraki did a Bravely bold Sir Robin and Ran Away. Where did Arya come from??? Seriously???  Jumping from the top rope like a WWE wrestler and putting the Night King in a Sleeper Hold.
> 
> They beat the dead....so Cersei is supposed to be scary? Dafuq?!
> 
> All that build up and then...wow  did the Russian collude in writing the episode?


That was My initial response as well.  Just, where the fuck did she come from?  Last we saw, she was running for her life in the Castle.  Did she leap from the tower?  I mean, okay.  If she is the person to win the day, at least make it believable that she was in the spot at that time.

As I said.   MORE DRAGON(s)!!!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

CrusaderFrank said:


> A lot of GRRRRRRRRRRRRRR's writing is eddies and dead ends. He spent 12,000 pages on Stannis -- for what?


To share the experiences of the people living in his fantasy world. To build up the hope and tension to the levels of stannis himself, and of his followers. The first person style is meant also to accomplish this. He wants the reader to feel the same letdown and hopelessness, when the best laid plans go awry. 12000 pages versus 12 accomplishes this.


----------



## Darkwind

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems anti-climatic from here
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and i am sure our showrunners know this. They are going to play on that. I sense an inversion coming. Just as the battle against the dead seemed hopeless and doomed, then turned on a dime, I have a sense that they will invert this range of emotions in the upcoming episodes.
> 
> The battle against Cersei will seem to be won before it begins, and then she will turn that on its head somehow, beingthe evil genius she is.
> 
> We saw what one 'scorpion' can do. Imagine 200 of them.
> 
> Cersei's pregnancy is fake. Of that i am certain. She refuses wine with Tyrion, but then is shown drinking wine after doing the deed with Euron.
> 
> The undead threat is gone. Will Jaime and tyrion align with their blood? Will Varys sabotage any perceived threat to daenerys's rule, including jon snow?
> 
> Daenerys seems not to see the obvious: Jon could become king, and that would still make her the queen, should they be married. But she doesnt want to be that kind of  queen; she wants to sit on the iron throne, which a queen does not do. That is for the king.
> 
> The gold company is a wildcard. Surely they are as aware as anyone that they are dragonfire fodder in any battle in the field. They aren't in the business of committing suicide. They aren't going to line themselves up in a pretty little row and march along roads or into the field in formation. In the end, they may open the gates of King's Landing to Daenerys.
Click to expand...

No where near enough episode or time for all of that.  The Iron-born fleet is still out there so count on that being a big part of the coming conflict.

Maybe they worked on an actual outcome for a fight like that rather than throwing a surprise gimmick at the end?  Who knows.  I am disappointed in the writers of this season, to be sure.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't see a fucking thing during the battles.
> 
> 
> 
> Get a better TV. Not an insult, just a fact. The cheapos dont handle the dark shades well.
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still don't know why the Dothraki did a Bravely bold Sir Robin and Ran Away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were on horseback. Sitting there waiting to be overrun is to turn the horses into a liability instead of an advantage.
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did Arya come from???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She ran into the Godswood. There is a shot of the white walkers' hair moving from the breeze of her running by.
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> They beat the dead....so Cersei is supposed to be scary?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She has an army of 20,000 experienced mercenaries. How many fighters are left at winterfell? Maybe 200?
> 
> Personally, I think the gold company double crosses Cersei, or at the very least, is prepared to do so. The iron bank bets on winners. The moment they sense that Cersei is on the losing side, they will change their allegiance.
> 
> Great episode. The tension in the scene between the night king and bran was great. The all seeing 3 eyed raven can only see the past. And the night king can only imagine the future.
> 
> Best dragon scenes in the history of tv or movies.
> 
> Best undead scenes in history. Best battle scenes. The continuous shots (like with the haggard, shredded undead dragon beseiging winterfell from within, as jon snow navigates the carnage) were well composed with great contrast techniques. The cinematograhy in this episode is destined to win awards.
Click to expand...


Like I said, the episode sucked even on the big Samsung flat screen.  So you just type to show Soros how many electrons you kill in any given day without ever thinking of actually addressing anything.






You can clearly see how the enemy is arrayed and note the position of the dragons.  To the Left you can see the Dothraki drive their fiery swords into a lake, clearly.

Who the fuck rides a dragon by holding a scale?  Just fucking ridiculous.  When the dragons were battling each other you couldn't tell which one was which -- awful.

Didnt the Mad King use some secret fire sauce to try to destroy Kings Landing? Why didn't they use that to defend Winterfell.  Arya just sneaks up behind everyone.  Wow  So fucking bad


----------



## Polishprince

They do make wagers on this.

Game Of Thrones Who Will Rule Westeros | TV


----------



## Darkwind

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of GRRRRRRRRRRRRRR's writing is eddies and dead ends. He spent 12,000 pages on Stannis -- for what?
> 
> 
> 
> To share the experiences of the people living in his fantasy world. To build up the hope and tension to the levels of stannis himself, and of his followers. The first person style is meant also to accomplish this. He wants the reader to feel the same letdown and hopelessness, when the best laid plans go awry. 12000 pages versus 12 accomplishes this.
Click to expand...

The problem is that when a writer does that, they often write themselves into a corner that they can't get out of in a believable way.  I specifically mentioned H.G. Wells in the OP for that very reason.  In the War of the Worlds, he spent the entire novel building the Martians up to such a level that only God, in his infinite wisdom, could beat them.  Poor storytelling.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Polishprince said:


> They do make wagers on this.
> 
> Game Of Thrones Who Will Rule Westeros | TV



Headless Ned Stark


----------



## bodecea

I always wondered why they didn't all just refugee to Dorne for a while.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Darkwind said:


> Maybe they worked on an actual outcome for a fight like that rather than throwing a surprise gimmick at the end?


Gimmick? How did you expect the night king and thus the army of the dead to be defeated? Mean thoughts? Dragon's fire didn't work. There was your surprise, and what a great feeling of hopelessness it created.



CrusaderFrank said:


> Who the fuck rides a dragon by holding a scale?


As opposed to all of those other, well known methods.... 



CrusaderFrank said:


> Didnt the Made King use some secret fire sauce to try to destroy Kings Landing? Why didn't they use that to defend Winterfell.


Apparently, the care package  from Cersei was late arriving at Winterfell. How, exactly, were they supposed to acquire it?


----------



## bodecea

Darkwind said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of GRRRRRRRRRRRRRR's writing is eddies and dead ends. He spent 12,000 pages on Stannis -- for what?
> 
> 
> 
> To share the experiences of the people living in his fantasy world. To build up the hope and tension to the levels of stannis himself, and of his followers. The first person style is meant also to accomplish this. He wants the reader to feel the same letdown and hopelessness, when the best laid plans go awry. 12000 pages versus 12 accomplishes this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem is that when a writer does that, they often write themselves into a corner that they can't get out of in a believable way.  I specifically mentioned Orsen Wells in the OP for that very reason.  In the War of the Worlds, he spent the entire novel building the Martians up to such a level that only God, in his infinite wisdom, could beat them.  Poor storytelling.
Click to expand...

That wasn't Orsen Wells, you know...that was H.G. Wells.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

bodecea said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of GRRRRRRRRRRRRRR's writing is eddies and dead ends. He spent 12,000 pages on Stannis -- for what?
> 
> 
> 
> To share the experiences of the people living in his fantasy world. To build up the hope and tension to the levels of stannis himself, and of his followers. The first person style is meant also to accomplish this. He wants the reader to feel the same letdown and hopelessness, when the best laid plans go awry. 12000 pages versus 12 accomplishes this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem is that when a writer does that, they often write themselves into a corner that they can't get out of in a believable way.  I specifically mentioned Orsen Wells in the OP for that very reason.  In the War of the Worlds, he spent the entire novel building the Martians up to such a level that only God, in his infinite wisdom, could beat them.  Poor storytelling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That wasn't Orsen Wells, you know...that was H.G. Wells.
Click to expand...


Same thing


----------



## rightwinger

Darkwind said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of GRRRRRRRRRRRRRR's writing is eddies and dead ends. He spent 12,000 pages on Stannis -- for what?
> 
> 
> 
> To share the experiences of the people living in his fantasy world. To build up the hope and tension to the levels of stannis himself, and of his followers. The first person style is meant also to accomplish this. He wants the reader to feel the same letdown and hopelessness, when the best laid plans go awry. 12000 pages versus 12 accomplishes this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem is that when a writer does that, they often write themselves into a corner that they can't get out of in a believable way.  I specifically mentioned Orsen Wells in the OP for that very reason.  In the War of the Worlds, he spent the entire novel building the Martians up to such a level that only God, in his infinite wisdom, could beat them.  Poor storytelling.
Click to expand...

H G Wells
Orson did the radio play


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Darkwind said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of GRRRRRRRRRRRRRR's writing is eddies and dead ends. He spent 12,000 pages on Stannis -- for what?
> 
> 
> 
> To share the experiences of the people living in his fantasy world. To build up the hope and tension to the levels of stannis himself, and of his followers. The first person style is meant also to accomplish this. He wants the reader to feel the same letdown and hopelessness, when the best laid plans go awry. 12000 pages versus 12 accomplishes this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem is that when a writer does that, they often write themselves into a corner that they can't get out of in a believable way.  I specifically mentioned Orsen Wells in the OP for that very reason.  In the War of the Worlds, he spent the entire novel building the Martians up to such a level that only God, in his infinite wisdom, could beat them.  Poor storytelling.
Click to expand...

Arya stark was well established as the deadliest character on the show. If you had to pause and consider which character would or even could kill the night king, you would end up at Arya. And it was prophesied years ago by the red woman. That's pretty good storytelling, if you ask me.


----------



## Darkwind

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they worked on an actual outcome for a fight like that rather than throwing a surprise gimmick at the end?
> 
> 
> 
> Gimmick? How did you expect the night king and thus the army of the dead to be defeated? Mean thoughts? Dragon's fire didn't work. There was your surprise, and what a great feeling of hopelessness it creatopposed
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who the fuck rides a dragon by holding a scale?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As opposed to all of those other, well known methods....
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didnt the Made King use some secret fire sauce to try to destroy Kings Landing? Why didn't they use that to defend Winterfell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently, the care package  from Cersei was late arriving at Winterfell. How, exactly, were they supposed to acquire it?
Click to expand...

So, Arya showing up out of nowhere just as he confronts Brandon is not a gimmick?  How about a plausible means of her being in the scene to begin with?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

HG means Orsen in Farsi, or maybe Orsen means HG


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of GRRRRRRRRRRRRRR's writing is eddies and dead ends. He spent 12,000 pages on Stannis -- for what?
> 
> 
> 
> To share the experiences of the people living in his fantasy world. To build up the hope and tension to the levels of stannis himself, and of his followers. The first person style is meant also to accomplish this. He wants the reader to feel the same letdown and hopelessness, when the best laid plans go awry. 12000 pages versus 12 accomplishes this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem is that when a writer does that, they often write themselves into a corner that they can't get out of in a believable way.  I specifically mentioned Orsen Wells in the OP for that very reason.  In the War of the Worlds, he spent the entire novel building the Martians up to such a level that only God, in his infinite wisdom, could beat them.  Poor storytelling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Arya stark was well established as the deadliest character on the show. If you had to pause and consider which character would or even could kill the night king, you would end up at Arya. And it was prophesied years ago by the red woman. That's pretty good storytelling, if you ask me.
Click to expand...


So she was shot from a catapult to the Night King


----------



## rightwinger

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they worked on an actual outcome for a fight like that rather than throwing a surprise gimmick at the end?
> 
> 
> 
> Gimmick? How did you expect the night king and thus the army of the dead to be defeated? Mean thoughts? Dragon's fire didn't work. There was your surprise, and what a great feeling of hopelessness it creatopposed
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who the fuck rides a dragon by holding a scale?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As opposed to all of those other, well known methods....
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didnt the Made King use some secret fire sauce to try to destroy Kings Landing? Why didn't they use that to defend Winterfell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently, the care package  from Cersei was late arriving at Winterfell. How, exactly, were they supposed to acquire it?
Click to expand...

I expected something more sophisticated to kill a Night King

Instead we got........Sneak up on him and stick him with the pointy end


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

bodecea said:


> I always wondered why they didn't all just refugee to Dorne for a while.


Well,maybe Dorne being 1000 miles away and on the other side of Cersei is a factor.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Darkwind said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they worked on an actual outcome for a fight like that rather than throwing a surprise gimmick at the end?
> 
> 
> 
> Gimmick? How did you expect the night king and thus the army of the dead to be defeated? Mean thoughts? Dragon's fire didn't work. There was your surprise, and what a great feeling of hopelessness it creatopposed
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who the fuck rides a dragon by holding a scale?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As opposed to all of those other, well known methods....
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didnt the Made King use some secret fire sauce to try to destroy Kings Landing? Why didn't they use that to defend Winterfell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently, the care package  from Cersei was late arriving at Winterfell. How, exactly, were they supposed to acquire it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, Arya showing up out of nowhere just as he confronts Brandon is not a gimmick?  How about a plausible means of her being in the scene to begin with?
Click to expand...


Painful.  All that times, effort and money and they just shoot her from a catapult onto the Night King


----------



## Darkwind

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of GRRRRRRRRRRRRRR's writing is eddies and dead ends. He spent 12,000 pages on Stannis -- for what?
> 
> 
> 
> To share the experiences of the people living in his fantasy world. To build up the hope and tension to the levels of stannis himself, and of his followers. The first person style is meant also to accomplish this. He wants the reader to feel the same letdown and hopelessness, when the best laid plans go awry. 12000 pages versus 12 accomplishes this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem is that when a writer does that, they often write themselves into a corner that they can't get out of in a believable way.  I specifically mentioned Orsen Wells in the OP for that very reason.  In the War of the Worlds, he spent the entire novel building the Martians up to such a level that only God, in his infinite wisdom, could beat them.  Poor storytelling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Arya stark was well established as the deadliest character on the show. If you had to pause and consider which character would or even could kill the night king, you would end up at Arya. And it was prophesied years ago by the red woman. That's pretty good storytelling, if you ask me.
Click to expand...

I have no problem with her being the assassin of the Night King, but I have a problem with the trickery of her just showing up out of nowhere.  As I said, she was running for her life the last scene we saw of her before she shows up here.  Its poorly written.


----------



## Darkwind

bodecea said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of GRRRRRRRRRRRRRR's writing is eddies and dead ends. He spent 12,000 pages on Stannis -- for what?
> 
> 
> 
> To share the experiences of the people living in his fantasy world. To build up the hope and tension to the levels of stannis himself, and of his followers. The first person style is meant also to accomplish this. He wants the reader to feel the same letdown and hopelessness, when the best laid plans go awry. 12000 pages versus 12 accomplishes this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem is that when a writer does that, they often write themselves into a corner that they can't get out of in a believable way.  I specifically mentioned Orsen Wells in the OP for that very reason.  In the War of the Worlds, he spent the entire novel building the Martians up to such a level that only God, in his infinite wisdom, could beat them.  Poor storytelling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That wasn't Orsen Wells, you know...that was H.G. Wells.
Click to expand...

You're right.  My bad.   I always confuse the two.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

rightwinger said:


> I expected something more sophisticated to kill a Night King


That's right you did. Like, dragon's fire. And the show runners played on that. 

There is only one character on the show who could have sneaked up on him.


----------



## bodecea

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems anti-climatic from here
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and i am sure our showrunners know this. They are going to play on that. I sense an inversion coming. Just as the battle against the dead seemed hopeless and doomed, then turned on a dime, I have a sense that they will invert this range of emotions in the upcoming episodes.
> 
> The battle against Cersei will seem to be won before it begins, and then she will turn that on its head somehow, beingthe evil genius she is.
> 
> We saw what one 'scorpion' can do. Imagine 200 of them.
> 
> Cersei's pregnancy is fake. Of that i am certain. She refuses wine with Tyrion, but then is shown drinking wine after doing the deed with Euron.
> 
> The undead threat is gone. Will Jaime and tyrion align with their blood? Will Varys sabotage any perceived threat to daenerys's rule, including jon snow?
> 
> Daenerys seems not to see the obvious: Jon could become king, and that would still make her the queen, should they be married. But she doesnt want to be that kind of  queen; she wants to sit on the iron throne, which a queen does not do. That is for the king.
> 
> The gold company is a wildcard. Surely they are as aware as anyone that they are dragonfire fodder in any battle in the field. They aren't in the business of committing suicide. They aren't going to line themselves up in a pretty little row and march along roads or into the field in formation. In the end, they may open the gates of King's Landing to Daenerys.
Click to expand...

And Cersei wanted the elephants...........significance?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

rightwinger said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they worked on an actual outcome for a fight like that rather than throwing a surprise gimmick at the end?
> 
> 
> 
> Gimmick? How did you expect the night king and thus the army of the dead to be defeated? Mean thoughts? Dragon's fire didn't work. There was your surprise, and what a great feeling of hopelessness it creatopposed
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who the fuck rides a dragon by holding a scale?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As opposed to all of those other, well known methods....
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didnt the Made King use some secret fire sauce to try to destroy Kings Landing? Why didn't they use that to defend Winterfell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently, the care package  from Cersei was late arriving at Winterfell. How, exactly, were they supposed to acquire it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I expected something more sophisticated to kill a Night King
> 
> Instead we got........Sneak up on him and stick him with the pointy end
Click to expand...


Not to mention that the Night King showing up on the battle field full of flying dragon glass violates about 20 "If I were the Evil Overlord" pointers

*The Top 100 Things I'd Do
If I Ever Became An Evil Overlord*


My Legions of Terror will have helmets with clear plexiglass visors, not face-concealing ones.



My ventilation ducts will be too small to crawl through.



My noble half-brother whose throne I usurped will be killed, not kept anonymously imprisoned in a forgotten cell of my dungeon.



Shooting is _not_ too good for my enemies.



The artifact which is the source of my power will not be kept on the Mountain of Despair beyond the River of Fire guarded by the Dragons of Eternity. It will be in my safe-deposit box. The same applies to the object which is my one weakness.



I will not gloat over my enemies' predicament before killing them....
Peter's Evil Overlord List


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Darkwind said:


> but I have a problem with the trickery of her just showing up out of nowhere.


The godswood is clearly where she was going, after the red woman interacted with her. I was watching the godswood scene wondering when she would show up. And, when the white walkers felt that breeze, I got my answer.


----------



## rightwinger

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of GRRRRRRRRRRRRRR's writing is eddies and dead ends. He spent 12,000 pages on Stannis -- for what?
> 
> 
> 
> To share the experiences of the people living in his fantasy world. To build up the hope and tension to the levels of stannis himself, and of his followers. The first person style is meant also to accomplish this. He wants the reader to feel the same letdown and hopelessness, when the best laid plans go awry. 12000 pages versus 12 accomplishes this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem is that when a writer does that, they often write themselves into a corner that they can't get out of in a believable way.  I specifically mentioned Orsen Wells in the OP for that very reason.  In the War of the Worlds, he spent the entire novel building the Martians up to such a level that only God, in his infinite wisdom, could beat them.  Poor storytelling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Arya stark was well established as the deadliest character on the show. If you had to pause and consider which character would or even could kill the night king, you would end up at Arya. And it was prophesied years ago by the red woman. That's pretty good storytelling, if you ask me.
Click to expand...

I expected it to be Samwell......the one you would least expect

He had studied at the Citadel Library and taken books which presumably told how they defeated the Night King a thousand years ago. He stole his fathers sword 

Instead we got ...stick him with the pointy end


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

CrusaderFrank said:


> Not to mention that the Night King showing up on the battle field full of flying dragon glass


He never even came within range of any of their weapons. Did you even watch the same show I did?


----------



## Darkwind

bodecea said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems anti-climatic from here
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and i am sure our showrunners know this. They are going to play on that. I sense an inversion coming. Just as the battle against the dead seemed hopeless and doomed, then turned on a dime, I have a sense that they will invert this range of emotions in the upcoming episodes.
> 
> The battle against Cersei will seem to be won before it begins, and then she will turn that on its head somehow, beingthe evil genius she is.
> 
> We saw what one 'scorpion' can do. Imagine 200 of them.
> 
> Cersei's pregnancy is fake. Of that i am certain. She refuses wine with Tyrion, but then is shown drinking wine after doing the deed with Euron.
> 
> The undead threat is gone. Will Jaime and tyrion align with their blood? Will Varys sabotage any perceived threat to daenerys's rule, including jon snow?
> 
> Daenerys seems not to see the obvious: Jon could become king, and that would still make her the queen, should they be married. But she doesnt want to be that kind of  queen; she wants to sit on the iron throne, which a queen does not do. That is for the king.
> 
> The gold company is a wildcard. Surely they are as aware as anyone that they are dragonfire fodder in any battle in the field. They aren't in the business of committing suicide. They aren't going to line themselves up in a pretty little row and march along roads or into the field in formation. In the end, they may open the gates of King's Landing to Daenerys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Cersei wanted the elephants...........significance?
Click to expand...

By the time the North marches south, they'll be at Cersi's disposal.  The dragons will need a snack after a long flight.  lol


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

rightwinger said:


> I expected it to be Samwell....


You did? And why would you expect the night king to have been anywhere near Sam? The night king had one goal: kill Bran.


----------



## martybegan

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> but I have a problem with the trickery of her just showing up out of nowhere.
> 
> 
> 
> The godswood is clearly where she was going, after the red woman interacted with her. I was watching the godswood scene wondering when she would show up. And, when the white walkers felt that breeze, I got my answer.
Click to expand...


For a time I thought she was impersonating bran, but then i remembered the person has to be dead for her to use their face. 

Also, the Night King senses Bran, and would sense something was wrong if it was Arya. 

To me the use of the cavalry to scout ahead seemed reasonable, I doubt the expected so few to come back though. 

That the unsullied fared better isn't a surprise either, phalanx formations are designed to counter such rushes.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention that the Night King showing up on the battle field full of flying dragon glass
> 
> 
> 
> He never even came within range of any of their weapons. Did you even watch the same show I did?
Click to expand...


We couldn't hide an archer or two to overwatch Bran?


----------



## bodecea

CrusaderFrank said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of GRRRRRRRRRRRRRR's writing is eddies and dead ends. He spent 12,000 pages on Stannis -- for what?
> 
> 
> 
> To share the experiences of the people living in his fantasy world. To build up the hope and tension to the levels of stannis himself, and of his followers. The first person style is meant also to accomplish this. He wants the reader to feel the same letdown and hopelessness, when the best laid plans go awry. 12000 pages versus 12 accomplishes this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem is that when a writer does that, they often write themselves into a corner that they can't get out of in a believable way.  I specifically mentioned Orsen Wells in the OP for that very reason.  In the War of the Worlds, he spent the entire novel building the Martians up to such a level that only God, in his infinite wisdom, could beat them.  Poor storytelling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That wasn't Orsen Wells, you know...that was H.G. Wells.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same thing
Click to expand...

No, two different people.


----------



## martybegan

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I expected it to be Samwell....
> 
> 
> 
> You did? And why would you expect the night king to have been anywhere near Sam? The night king had one goal: kill Bran.
Click to expand...


His single mindedness was his downfall, it made him predictable.


----------



## bodecea

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of GRRRRRRRRRRRRRR's writing is eddies and dead ends. He spent 12,000 pages on Stannis -- for what?
> 
> 
> 
> To share the experiences of the people living in his fantasy world. To build up the hope and tension to the levels of stannis himself, and of his followers. The first person style is meant also to accomplish this. He wants the reader to feel the same letdown and hopelessness, when the best laid plans go awry. 12000 pages versus 12 accomplishes this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem is that when a writer does that, they often write themselves into a corner that they can't get out of in a believable way.  I specifically mentioned Orsen Wells in the OP for that very reason.  In the War of the Worlds, he spent the entire novel building the Martians up to such a level that only God, in his infinite wisdom, could beat them.  Poor storytelling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Arya stark was well established as the deadliest character on the show. If you had to pause and consider which character would or even could kill the night king, you would end up at Arya. And it was prophesied years ago by the red woman. That's pretty good storytelling, if you ask me.
Click to expand...

What's even more interesting is the continuing role that dirk kept playing in the story...all the way from the 1st season.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

What a let down.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

bodecea said:


> And Cersei wanted the elephants...........significance?


I am puzzled by that, too. Something tells me thats part of her ruse. Or, that the fact that no elephants came is stuck in her craw and making her wonder about the gold company's (and euron's) allegiances. 

Is she so simple that she merely wanted them as a projection of her ego? What does she think elephants would do against dragons? There is something there that hasn't yet been revealed, maybe.


----------



## bodecea

Darkwind said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of GRRRRRRRRRRRRRR's writing is eddies and dead ends. He spent 12,000 pages on Stannis -- for what?
> 
> 
> 
> To share the experiences of the people living in his fantasy world. To build up the hope and tension to the levels of stannis himself, and of his followers. The first person style is meant also to accomplish this. He wants the reader to feel the same letdown and hopelessness, when the best laid plans go awry. 12000 pages versus 12 accomplishes this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem is that when a writer does that, they often write themselves into a corner that they can't get out of in a believable way.  I specifically mentioned Orsen Wells in the OP for that very reason.  In the War of the Worlds, he spent the entire novel building the Martians up to such a level that only God, in his infinite wisdom, could beat them.  Poor storytelling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Arya stark was well established as the deadliest character on the show. If you had to pause and consider which character would or even could kill the night king, you would end up at Arya. And it was prophesied years ago by the red woman. That's pretty good storytelling, if you ask me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no problem with her being the assassin of the Night King, but I have a problem with the trickery of her just showing up out of nowhere.  As I said, she was running for her life the last scene we saw of her before she shows up here.  Its poorly written.
Click to expand...

You missed her exchange with the Red Priestess then.....that's when I guessed that she would do it.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

bodecea said:


> dirk


?


----------



## bodecea

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> dirk
> 
> 
> 
> ?
Click to expand...

Kind of dagger.


----------



## rightwinger

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I expected it to be Samwell....
> 
> 
> 
> You did? And why would you expect the night king to have been anywhere near Sam? The night king had one goal: kill Bran.
Click to expand...

Samwell had brains rather than brawn
I expected him to learn how they defeated the king in the past

Nothing came of it


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

CrusaderFrank said:


> So she was shot from a catapult to the Night King


No, the godswood is attached to winterfell and shares its walls.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

rightwinger said:


> I expected him to learn how they defeated the king in the past


They didn't. There were fewer people then, and thus fewer wights. They beat back his army and built a wall.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

bodecea said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> dirk
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kind of dagger.
Click to expand...

Ah, gotcha.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

martybegan said:


> Also, the Night King senses Bran, and would sense something was wrong if it was Arya.


He did. You can see bran avert his gaze to somewhere behind the night king. The night kings snatches her right out of the air. His arrogance got the best of him, though.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

The dagger used to kill the night king was the dagger of Valerian steel used in the attempt on Bran's life in the beginning.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

CrusaderFrank said:


> We couldn't hide an archer or two to overwatch Bran?


He was protected by about 30 archers. They were all killed.


----------



## martybegan

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, the Night King senses Bran, and would sense something was wrong if it was Arya.
> 
> 
> 
> He did. You can see bran avert his gaze to somewhere behind the night king. The night kings snatches her right out of the air. His arrogance got the best of him, though.
Click to expand...


He seems to have pretty good reflexes, i doubt an archer could have hit him even if one was still alive with arrows. 

Arya got him because she was in close.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

martybegan said:


> His single mindedness was his downfall, it made him predictable.


Yes, and his arrogance. He wanted to relish his victory, even though he had not yet seized it.


----------



## martybegan

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> His single mindedness was his downfall, it made him predictable.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and his arrogance. He wanted to relish his victory, even though he had not yet seized it.
Click to expand...


Not sure if someone like him was able to actually feel arrogance. His one mindedness to destroy bran showed his inability to be flexible or even wait to get to bran.

He could have marched south, swelled his army to 100 times its current size, and then came up to get Bran at his leisure.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

martybegan said:


> Not sure if someone like him was able to actually feel arrogance.


Right,but i think he showed it several times in this episode. He walked away from jon snow, leaving him to battle the wights. He assumed victory over both arya and bran. He stopped his wights in favor of relishing the murder of Bran for himself.


----------



## miketx

I just saw a pirate vid of episode 4. You won't believe it. They all get to Kings Landing where they find out Cersei has identified as a male, and the Hound identifies as female after getting bested by Arya too many times, and marry's her/him. Jamie gets the hots for Arya and ends up fisting her with his stump. Tyrion finally has his way with Sansa after she gets so horny she can't stand it, and Bronn has to go to the iron isles in search of something to cure all the std's he has gotten from all the whores he has played army with.

Tormund Giantsbane gets Brienne drunk and has his way with her but sadly finds out he is not man enough for her, and ends up dating Varys.  The Meisters kill Samwell Tarley because they are sick of his fat pussy ass, And Daenerys Targaryen finally has the winter she always wanted culminating with 8 inches of Snow.


----------



## martybegan

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if someone like him was able to actually feel arrogance.
> 
> 
> 
> Right,but i think he showed it several times in this episode. He walked away from jon snow, leaving him to battle the wights. He assumed victory over both arya and bran. He stopped his wights in favor of relishing the murder of Bran for himself.
Click to expand...


Or maybe he had to be the one to kill Bran for "REASON X"

I can see arrogance, but more of a "my victory is inevitable because thats all i can think about" than any form of gloating.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Darkwind said:


> As I said, she was running for her life the last scene we saw of her before she shows up here.


No, she was running straight to the godswood after speaking with the red woman. She had to traverse maybe 200 yards.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

martybegan said:


> I can see arrogance, but more of a "my victory is inevitable because thats all i can think about" than any form of gloating.


He had been thinking about and planning for this singular moment for thousands of years.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> We couldn't hide an archer or two to overwatch Bran?
> 
> 
> 
> He was protected by about 30 archers. They were all killed.
Click to expand...


Because they were standing in front of him.  What was the purpose of the ravens anyway?  WTF was that?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

...and what happened to the Infinity Stones?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Daenerys no longer has the resources to take the iron throne intact. We are in for some twists and turns in these final episodes.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

CrusaderFrank said:


> Because they were standing in front of him.


Yes, that is how you protect someone. Should they have been hiding in the trees, only to watch the dead overrun Bran?



CrusaderFrank said:


> What was the purpose of the ravens anyway?


To tell the night king to come hither.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Daenerys no longer has the resources to take the iron throne intact. We are in for some twists and turns in these final episodes.



Cersei sent Bron to kill Tyrion and Jamie. Knowing GRRRRRRRRRRRRR, Tyrion, Jamie and Arya are all killed in the next episode


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because they were standing in front of him.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that is how you protect someone. Should they have been hiding in the trees, only to watch the dead overrun Bran?
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> What was the purpose of the ravens anyway?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To tell the night king to come hither.
Click to expand...


Seriously, the ravens went to the Night King?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

CrusaderFrank said:


> Cersei sent Bron to kill Tyrion and Jamie. Knowing GRRRRRRRRRRRRR, Tyrion, Jamie and Arya are all killed in the next episode


Hah, maybe. I find it hard to believe Bronn will follow through. Bronn has a way of staying with the winning side, too.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

CrusaderFrank said:


> Seriously, the ravens went to the Night King?


Yes, they went to him and observed him on his dragon. The night king signalled that he "got the message" by raising his hand.


----------



## bodecea

miketx said:


> I just saw a pirate vid of episode 4. You won't believe it. They all get to Kings Landing where they find out Cersei has identified as a male, and the Hound identifies as female after getting bested by Arya too many times, and marry's her/him. Jamie gets the hots for Arya and ends up fisting her with his stump. Tyrion finally has his way with Sansa after she gets so horny she can't stand it, and Bronn has to go to the iron isles in search of something to cure all the std's he has gotten from all the whores he has played army with.
> 
> Tormund Giantsbane gets Brienne drunk and has his way with her but sadly finds out he is not man enough for her, and ends up dating Varys.  The Meisters kill Samwell Tarley because they are sick of his fat pussy ass, And Daenerys Targaryen finally has the winter she always wanted culminating with 8 inches of Snow.


The homo-voyeurism of CRCs even reaches GoT.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, the ravens went to the Night King?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they went to him and observed him on his dragon. The night king signalled that he "got the message" by raising his hand.
Click to expand...


OK


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Joke of an episode.

YEARS of building up the mortal threat and story of the White Walkers only to end it on a dud episode where the King is stabbed by a little girl?

Complete waste of a story line.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Grampa Murked U said:


> the King is stabbed by a little girl?


That's what I loved about it. The greatest army ever assembled could not beat him. Dragons could not beat him. Just one little girl with a dagger, willing to risk it all.


----------



## miketx

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> the King is stabbed by a little girl?
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I loved about it. The greatest army ever assembled could not beat him. Dragons could not beat him. Just one little girl with a dagger, willing to risk it all.
Click to expand...

This just in: It's not real.


----------



## bodecea

miketx said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> the King is stabbed by a little girl?
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I loved about it. The greatest army ever assembled could not beat him. Dragons could not beat him. Just one little girl with a dagger, willing to risk it all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This just in: It's not real.
Click to expand...

Keep in mind....someone ranted all last week about that "little girl" having her first sexual encounter.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Some people prefer the comfort of tired old storytelling tropes. Game of thrones has never been about that. Anyone who is disappointed or surprised that the night king was killed by one little girl either hasn't been paying attention or has forgotten what made the show and books so interesting in the first place.

Lots of people abandoned the show after ned was killed, or after the red wedding. Those people made the right choice...game of thrones was never meant for them.


----------



## martybegan

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Some people prefer the comfort of tired old storytelling tropes. Game of thrones has never been about that. Anyone who is disappointed or surprised that the night king was killed by one little girl either hasn't been paying attention or has forgotten what made the show and books so interesting in the first place.
> 
> Lots of people abandoned the show after ned was killed, or after the red wedding. Those people made the right choice...game of thrones was never meant for them.



One also forgets that the "little girl" needed help from plenty of others to get her shot.

The Hound getting his shit together after freaking out.
The Red lady to come back and remind her of the prophecy.
Beric to sacrifice himself.
Jon and Dany to get the Night King on foot and away from his dragon

Also we forget all the other battles leading up to this against the White walkers and the wights.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

martybegan said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some people prefer the comfort of tired old storytelling tropes. Game of thrones has never been about that. Anyone who is disappointed or surprised that the night king was killed by one little girl either hasn't been paying attention or has forgotten what made the show and books so interesting in the first place.
> 
> Lots of people abandoned the show after ned was killed, or after the red wedding. Those people made the right choice...game of thrones was never meant for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One also forgets that the "little girl" needed help from plenty of others to get her shot.
> 
> The Hound getting his shit together after freaking out.
> The Red lady to come back and remind her of the prophecy.
> Beric to sacrifice himself.
> Jon and Dany to get the Night King on foot and away from his dragon
> 
> Also we forget all the other battles leading up to this against the White walkers and the wights.
Click to expand...

Yep. And don't forget Syrio Ferel.

Arya: "You said left, but you went right!"

Syrio: "And now you are a dead girl."


----------



## bodecea

bodecea said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> the King is stabbed by a little girl?
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I loved about it. The greatest army ever assembled could not beat him. Dragons could not beat him. Just one little girl with a dagger, willing to risk it all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This just in: It's not real.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep in mind....someone ranted all last week about that "little girl" having her first sexual encounter.
Click to expand...

Furthermore, this "little girl" wiped out an entire corridor of un-dead in front of Ser Davos.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

bodecea said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> the King is stabbed by a little girl?
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I loved about it. The greatest army ever assembled could not beat him. Dragons could not beat him. Just one little girl with a dagger, willing to risk it all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This just in: It's not real.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep in mind....someone ranted all last week about that "little girl" having her first sexual encounter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Furthermore, this "little girl" wiped out an entire corridor of un-dead in front of Ser Davos.
Click to expand...

Now she has to cross the last name off of her list.


----------



## bodecea

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> the King is stabbed by a little girl?
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I loved about it. The greatest army ever assembled could not beat him. Dragons could not beat him. Just one little girl with a dagger, willing to risk it all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This just in: It's not real.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep in mind....someone ranted all last week about that "little girl" having her first sexual encounter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Furthermore, this "little girl" wiped out an entire corridor of un-dead in front of Ser Davos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now she has to cross the last name off of her list.
Click to expand...

Yep.......and I bet that dagger hasn't killed its last.


----------



## bodecea

It was definitely a MacGuffin....mcguffin definition - Google Search


----------



## rightwinger

bodecea said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> the King is stabbed by a little girl?
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I loved about it. The greatest army ever assembled could not beat him. Dragons could not beat him. Just one little girl with a dagger, willing to risk it all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This just in: It's not real.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep in mind....someone ranted all last week about that "little girl" having her first sexual encounter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Furthermore, this "little girl" wiped out an entire corridor of un-dead in front of Ser Davos.
Click to expand...

I liked the little girl who killed the giant


----------



## Darkwind

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, she was running for her life the last scene we saw of her before she shows up here.
> 
> 
> 
> No, she was running straight to the godswood after speaking with the red woman. She had to traverse maybe 200 yards.
Click to expand...

Of course, which is why she fell out of the sky.   Makes perfect sense.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Darkwind said:


> Of course, which is why she fell out of the sky.


She didn't fall out of the sky. It was a running leap. We were given the shot of the white walkers feeling the breeze as she ran by them. When Bran averted his gaze to look past the Night King, he didn't look up in the sky.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

rightwinger said:


> I liked the little girl who killed the giant


Yes, game of thrones does like its rhymes.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

bodecea said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> the King is stabbed by a little girl?
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I loved about it. The greatest army ever assembled could not beat him. Dragons could not beat him. Just one little girl with a dagger, willing to risk it all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This just in: It's not real.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep in mind....someone ranted all last week about that "little girl" having her first sexual encounter.
Click to expand...

I "ranted" about the on screen nudity. It was completely unnecessary and also irrelevant to this situation. 
Seasoned warriors struggled all during the fight but this girl dances and twirls her way to the king of the biggest threat mankind has ever faced....

As I said, preposterous


----------



## bodecea

rightwinger said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> the King is stabbed by a little girl?
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I loved about it. The greatest army ever assembled could not beat him. Dragons could not beat him. Just one little girl with a dagger, willing to risk it all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This just in: It's not real.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep in mind....someone ranted all last week about that "little girl" having her first sexual encounter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Furthermore, this "little girl" wiped out an entire corridor of un-dead in front of Ser Davos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I liked the little girl who killed the giant
Click to expand...

Lady Mormont....an awesome death.


----------



## rightwinger

bodecea said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I loved about it. The greatest army ever assembled could not beat him. Dragons could not beat him. Just one little girl with a dagger, willing to risk it all.
> 
> 
> 
> This just in: It's not real.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep in mind....someone ranted all last week about that "little girl" having her first sexual encounter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Furthermore, this "little girl" wiped out an entire corridor of un-dead in front of Ser Davos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I liked the little girl who killed the giant
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lady Mormont....an awesome death.
Click to expand...

Great little actress


----------



## bodecea

rightwinger said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> This just in: It's not real.
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind....someone ranted all last week about that "little girl" having her first sexual encounter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Furthermore, this "little girl" wiped out an entire corridor of un-dead in front of Ser Davos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I liked the little girl who killed the giant
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lady Mormont....an awesome death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great little actress
Click to expand...

She was supposed to have only that one scene, but she was so popular they brought her back....when interviewed about what she'd miss about the show, she stated that she'd miss being in a room of grown men...and shaming them.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Grampa Murked U said:


> As I said, preposterous


Little assassin kills the night king = preposterous

Zombie dragons, eunuch armies, little boys possessing the minds of birds, magical fire spells = normal


----------



## miketx

Grampa Murked U said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> the King is stabbed by a little girl?
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I loved about it. The greatest army ever assembled could not beat him. Dragons could not beat him. Just one little girl with a dagger, willing to risk it all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This just in: It's not real.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep in mind....someone ranted all last week about that "little girl" having her first sexual encounter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I "ranted" about the on screen nudity. It was completely unnecessary and also irrelevant to this situation.
> Seasoned warriors struggled all during the fight but this girl dances and twirls her way to the king of the biggest threat mankind has ever faced....
> 
> As I said, preposterous
Click to expand...

Gramps, the whole show is preposterous.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

miketx said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> the King is stabbed by a little girl?
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I loved about it. The greatest army ever assembled could not beat him. Dragons could not beat him. Just one little girl with a dagger, willing to risk it all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This just in: It's not real.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep in mind....someone ranted all last week about that "little girl" having her first sexual encounter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I "ranted" about the on screen nudity. It was completely unnecessary and also irrelevant to this situation.
> Seasoned warriors struggled all during the fight but this girl dances and twirls her way to the king of the biggest threat mankind has ever faced....
> 
> As I said, preposterous
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gramps, the whole show is preposterous.
Click to expand...

Absolutely. That's the fun. And i will take it over any lameass superhero movie made for pubescent fools (and those whose tastes stopped forming at puberty) anyday.


----------



## Godboy

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I loved about it. The greatest army ever assembled could not beat him. Dragons could not beat him. Just one little girl with a dagger, willing to risk it all.
> 
> 
> 
> This just in: It's not real.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep in mind....someone ranted all last week about that "little girl" having her first sexual encounter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I "ranted" about the on screen nudity. It was completely unnecessary and also irrelevant to this situation.
> Seasoned warriors struggled all during the fight but this girl dances and twirls her way to the king of the biggest threat mankind has ever faced....
> 
> As I said, preposterous
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gramps, the whole show is preposterous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely. That's the fun. And i will take it over any lameass superhero movie made for pubescent fools (and those whose tastes stopped forming at puberty) anyday.
Click to expand...

Ohhh, you have bad taste in entertainment. You should have kept your silly opinion to yourself. How can anyone take you seriously now?


----------



## Godboy

Grampa Murked U said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> the King is stabbed by a little girl?
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I loved about it. The greatest army ever assembled could not beat him. Dragons could not beat him. Just one little girl with a dagger, willing to risk it all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This just in: It's not real.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep in mind....someone ranted all last week about that "little girl" having her first sexual encounter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I "ranted" about the on screen nudity. It was completely unnecessary and also irrelevant to this situation.
> Seasoned warriors struggled all during the fight but this girl dances and twirls her way to the king of the biggest threat mankind has ever faced....
> 
> As I said, preposterous
Click to expand...

Preposterous how? Shes a deadly assassin. The show has been very clear about that. She is nimble and quick and possesses a dagger made of Valerian steel. Who is more qualified than her to defeat the Night King?


----------



## ABikerSailor

You know, before saying anything about Aria killing the Night King, you should remember that when they were drawing up battle plans, Bram said that the Night King would be coming after him, so that is why he was outside the walls by the tree.  I'm pretty sure that Aria was part of the planning, and she probably volunteered to take him out, because she has the assassin skillset.


----------



## Flash

*The night king's worst nightmare.#GameofThrones pic.twitter.com/8dQqlUABjB*

* rooshwhoosh (@RushatiC19) April 29, 2019*


----------



## Flash




----------



## Remodeling Maidiac




----------



## miketx

Grampa Murked U said:


>


The insane haters have made a video.


----------



## RWS

rightwinger said:


> RWS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Next week, instead of the North going South, I think Cercei will charge and try to take advantage of their weak position.
> 
> But it will fail, ending up in the ultimate showdown, with Clegane-bowl! I think Tyrion eventually wins the game of thrones.
> 
> 
> 
> Cersei’s strategy was always ....let them fight, if they die, they die
> If they win, I will fight their weakened Army
> 
> But she still doesn’t have a dragon
Click to expand...

True, but Jon's dragon may be down, and Dany's dragon is definitely injured. Cersei's armies definitely cannot fight against dragons, except at home where they have that arrow equipped as shown in the opening sequence. So you're probably right, they have to go south to meet Cercei. And that arrow is waiting for a dragon.


----------



## RWS

Next ep should be slow paced, and mostly about recuperating and amassing forces for the raid down south. And finding people they thought they lost. And giving tribute to those that died. So I think it will be a slow-paced episode, with the march and final battle starting on episode 5.


----------



## rightwinger

RWS said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Next week, instead of the North going South, I think Cercei will charge and try to take advantage of their weak position.
> 
> But it will fail, ending up in the ultimate showdown, with Clegane-bowl! I think Tyrion eventually wins the game of thrones.
> 
> 
> 
> Cersei’s strategy was always ....let them fight, if they die, they die
> If they win, I will fight their weakened Army
> 
> But she still doesn’t have a dragon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True, but Jon's dragon may be down, and Dany's dragon is definitely injured. Cersei's armies definitely cannot fight against dragons, except at home where they have that arrow equipped as shown in the opening sequence. So you're probably right, they have to go south to meet Cercei. And that arrow is waiting for a dragon.
Click to expand...

If only she had an elephant


----------



## rightwinger

RWS said:


> Next ep should be slow paced, and mostly about recuperating and amassing forces for the raid down south. And finding people they thought they lost. And giving tribute to those that died. So I think it will be a slow-paced episode, with the march and final battle starting on episode 5.


Usually, the next to last episode has the most action


----------



## martybegan

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, preposterous
> 
> 
> 
> Little assassin kills the night king = preposterous
> 
> Zombie dragons, eunuch armies, little boys possessing the minds of birds, magical fire spells = normal
Click to expand...


Technically the Game of Thrones universe would be considered "low magic", as it is around, but not very prevalent, and very few have access to it. 


And those that do have access to it often have only a single trick or two. Dany being immune to fire and able to tame dragons, Arya being able to take faces, etc.

only the Red Priestesses seem to have a bag of tricks, and even those are limited compared to say the Harry Potter Universe (the best example of High Magic)


----------



## martybegan

bodecea said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I loved about it. The greatest army ever assembled could not beat him. Dragons could not beat him. Just one little girl with a dagger, willing to risk it all.
> 
> 
> 
> This just in: It's not real.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep in mind....someone ranted all last week about that "little girl" having her first sexual encounter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Furthermore, this "little girl" wiped out an entire corridor of un-dead in front of Ser Davos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I liked the little girl who killed the giant
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lady Mormont....an awesome death.
Click to expand...


They didn't give her a clean one either, I actually cringed a bit when you heard the giant wight crush her bones.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

miketx said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The insane haters have made a video.
Click to expand...

He's far from a hater lol. He is invested in the lore and like MANY fans is not happy that they are diverting from established lore to focus on fan service.


----------



## bodecea

Grampa Murked U said:


>


I see you once again posting about GoT just to whine about it....why do you even watch it if you dislike everything about it?


----------



## mdk

Was anyone else rooting for the Night King?


----------



## bodecea

mdk said:


> Was anyone else rooting for the Night King?


Nope....Last nite I watched a video talking about the making of "The Long Night"...very interesting.  Amazing the detail they went into.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

bodecea said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see you once again posting about GoT just to whine about it....why do you even watch it if you dislike everything about it?
Click to expand...

Fuck off dyke. 

The writers are fucking up Martin's perfect story. If you don't like my opinion put me on ignore...bitch


----------



## bodecea

Grampa Murked U said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see you once again posting about GoT just to whine about it....why do you even watch it if you dislike everything about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck off dyke.
> 
> The writers are fucking up Martin's perfect story. If you don't like my opinion put me on ignore...bitch
Click to expand...

You've invested a lot in your hate, old man.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Grampa Murked U said:


> The writers are fucking up Martin's perfect story.


Arya killing the night king was probably Martin's idea.


----------



## Mike Dwight

Hadrian's wall is the ONLY historical value I ever saw in the Series. Where was Britain a Game of Thrones? Where does any of this make slight sense, or entertainment and historical value? Where in the Celtic Period, the Roman Period, The Anglo-Saxon Migration, the Viking raids, the Norman conquest, the crusades, the hundred years war, the War of the Roses, the Elizabethan, the Empire period, does Any of this show about gory nudity make Any intellectual entertainment? muggles


----------



## bodecea

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> The writers are fucking up Martin's perfect story.
> 
> 
> 
> Arya killing the night king was probably Martin's idea.
Click to expand...

When Samwise was skimming thru the Citadel's books, there was a picture of Arya's dagger in one of the books......there was a hint right there.

The dagger was the MacGuffin.


----------



## mdk

bodecea said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was anyone else rooting for the Night King?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope....Last nite I watched a video talking about the making of "The Long Night"...very interesting.  Amazing the detail they went into.
Click to expand...


Lady Mormont is such a badass.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

bodecea said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see you once again posting about GoT just to whine about it....why do you even watch it if you dislike everything about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck off dyke.
> 
> The writers are fucking up Martin's perfect story. If you don't like my opinion put me on ignore...bitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You've invested a lot in your hate, old man.
Click to expand...

It is amusing to me that some of you are so delicate that an opinion different than your own sends you into fits and a defensive posture over a fictional television show.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Mike Dwight said:


> Hadrian's wall is the ONLY historical value I ever saw in the Series. Where was Britain a Game of Thrones? Where does any of this make slight sense, or entertainment and historical value? Where in the Celtic Period, the Roman Period, The Anglo-Saxon Migration, the Viking raids, the Norman conquest, the crusades, the hundred years war, the War of the Roses, the Elizabethan, the Empire period, does Any of this show about gory nudity make Any intellectual entertainment?


Youre a bit "touched in the head", aren't ya?


----------



## Mike Dwight

you sir are a muggle, your blood is not even half-breed with muggle such as Mr. Potter you are total muggle.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Grampa Murked U said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see you once again posting about GoT just to whine about it....why do you even watch it if you dislike everything about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck off dyke.
> 
> The writers are fucking up Martin's perfect story. If you don't like my opinion put me on ignore...bitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You've invested a lot in your hate, old man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is amusing to me that some of you are so delicate that an opinion different than your own sends you into fits and a defensive posture over a fictional television show.
Click to expand...

Yet here you are, throwing a fit over that same show. It's a good show that gets people invested. So when you're done being amused, pause to consider that it appears to be having a similar effect on you.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> The writers are fucking up Martin's perfect story.
> 
> 
> 
> Arya killing the night king was probably Martin's idea.
Click to expand...

Martin hasn't been involved with the show this entire season. He doesn't even post about it on social media anymore. His biggest work of art and he is silent....


----------



## Godboy

Grampa Murked U said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The insane haters have made a video.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's far from a hater lol. He is invested in the lore and like MANY fans is not happy that they are diverting from established lore to focus on fan service.
Click to expand...

How dare they make a product that the fans like!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Grampa Murked U said:


> Martin hasn't been involved with the show this entire season.


From what I have heard, they consulted him about the plot for the final season. And the death of the night king at arya's hand was foreshadowed a few times in past seasons. So I have to believe he knew this was coming and,in fact, it was his idea.


----------



## Godboy

Mike Dwight said:


> Hadrian's wall is the ONLY historical value I ever saw in the Series. Where was Britain a Game of Thrones? Where does any of this make slight sense, or entertainment and historical value? Where in the Celtic Period, the Roman Period, The Anglo-Saxon Migration, the Viking raids, the Norman conquest, the crusades, the hundred years war, the War of the Roses, the Elizabethan, the Empire period, does Any of this show about gory nudity make Any intellectual entertainment? muggles


You think GOT takes place on Earth?


----------



## Flash

I am a little disappointed in the last episode.

From the beginning scene in Season 1 we were told that the White Walkers were the real enemy.  We were told that the power bickering between the wannabes for king was not important.  "Winter was coming". 

They essentially put an end to the WW story on Sunday with three episodes left to resolve the Game of Thrones plot. 

That is cheating the audience.


----------



## Mike Dwight

Well they Sold it to me. I was made aware of Song of Ice and Fire, and it seemed Tolkein-esc, the guy sold you historical, and they sold it to us.


----------



## rightwinger

Flash said:


> I am a little disappointed in the last episode.
> 
> From the beginning scene in Season 1 we were told that the White Walkers were the real enemy.  We were told that the power bickering between the wannabes for king was not important.  "Winter was coming".
> 
> They essentially put an end to the WW story on Sunday with three episodes left to resolve the Game of Thrones plot.
> 
> That is cheating the audience.



I agree 

Taking care of Cersei should have come first with the defeat of WW held for the finale. The method of killing the Night King was uninspiring 

What happens from here on is anticlimactic


----------



## bodecea

Grampa Murked U said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see you once again posting about GoT just to whine about it....why do you even watch it if you dislike everything about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck off dyke.
> 
> The writers are fucking up Martin's perfect story. If you don't like my opinion put me on ignore...bitch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You've invested a lot in your hate, old man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is amusing to me that some of you are so delicate that an opinion different than your own sends you into fits and a defensive posture over a fictional television show.
Click to expand...

Now there's some seriously delicious Irony right there....


----------



## Flash




----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

rightwinger said:


> What happens from here on is anticlimactic


I think you may be selling the showrunners short, there ...


----------



## rightwinger

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> What happens from here on is anticlimactic
> 
> 
> 
> I think you may be selling the showrunners short, there ...
Click to expand...


They have painted themselves into a corner
Be interesting to see how they get out

Defeating the White Walkers is hard to beat


----------



## Mike Dwight

ANY F$*%&# WITH A SWORD AND A COCKNEY ACCENT IS GOOD BY ME! TITS!


----------



## ABikerSailor

You know, I was wondering that since the Night King is dead, does this mean that winter is over?


----------



## rightwinger

ABikerSailor said:


> You know, I was wondering that since the Night King is dead, does this mean that winter is over?


Short winter

Lasted one episode


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

ABikerSailor said:


> You know, I was wondering that since the Night King is dead, does this mean that winter is over?


I would say, no. Many winters have come and gone since the night king was last seen.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

rightwinger said:


> They have painted themselves into a corner


But again, why sell them short? We hav eknown for, what, 8 years that the big battle against the dead was coming. Yet they still amazed and surprised everyone.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know, I was wondering that since the Night King is dead, does this mean that winter is over?
> 
> 
> 
> I would say, no. Many winters have come and gone since the night king was last seen.
Click to expand...


Think about it.................while yes, many winters have come and gone, many of the winters lasted several years.  Matter of fact, in the planning stages when they brought people to Winterfell, they were talking about how much food they were going to need.

I'm guessing that winter was caused every time the Night King attacked the wall, and the reason that some winters were longer than others was because of the length of the various campaigns waged by the Night King.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

ABikerSailor said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know, I was wondering that since the Night King is dead, does this mean that winter is over?
> 
> 
> 
> I would say, no. Many winters have come and gone since the night king was last seen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Think about it.................while yes, many winters have come and gone, many of the winters lasted several years.  Matter of fact, in the planning stages when they brought people to Winterfell, they were talking about how much food they were going to need.
> 
> I'm guessing that winter was caused every time the Night King attacked the wall, and the reason that some winters were longer than others was because of the length of the various campaigns waged by the Night King.
Click to expand...

Hmm,maybe. I always thought the winters just occured.

And the show still has to account for Daenerys's vision of walking into the throne room as snow falls through the destroyed roof.


----------



## rightwinger

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have painted themselves into a corner
> 
> 
> 
> But again, why sell them short? We hav eknown for, what, 8 years that the big battle against the dead was coming. Yet they still amazed and surprised everyone.
Click to expand...


Thé battle against the dead lasted one freakin episode after teasing it for eight years


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

rightwinger said:


> Thé battle against the dead lasted one freakin episode after teasing it for eight years


Yes, the longest battle scene in the history of cinema or television. You should demand a refund. 

The fact that you are even disappointed shows how much this show has spoiled you rotten, haha


----------



## Mike Dwight

I Literally Didn't even Notice, I think I was busy with something.


----------



## rightwinger

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thé battle against the dead lasted one freakin episode after teasing it for eight years
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the longest battle scene in the history of cinema or television. You should demand a refund.
> 
> The fact that you are even disappointed shows how much this show has spoiled you rotten, haha
Click to expand...


One freakin episode...84 minutes

After teasing it for eight years


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

rightwinger said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thé battle against the dead lasted one freakin episode after teasing it for eight years
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the longest battle scene in the history of cinema or television. You should demand a refund.
> 
> The fact that you are even disappointed shows how much this show has spoiled you rotten, haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One freakin episode...84 minutes
> 
> After teasing it for eight years
Click to expand...

Longest battle scene in the history of television or cinema...with those others getting teased for 30 minutes... You're spoiled rotten...

How long, in your estimation,should it take 200,000 zombies to decimate a castle?


----------



## ABikerSailor

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know, I was wondering that since the Night King is dead, does this mean that winter is over?
> 
> 
> 
> I would say, no. Many winters have come and gone since the night king was last seen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Think about it.................while yes, many winters have come and gone, many of the winters lasted several years.  Matter of fact, in the planning stages when they brought people to Winterfell, they were talking about how much food they were going to need.
> 
> I'm guessing that winter was caused every time the Night King attacked the wall, and the reason that some winters were longer than others was because of the length of the various campaigns waged by the Night King.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm,maybe. I always thought the winters just occured.
> 
> And the show still has to account for Daenerys's vision of walking into the throne room as snow falls through the destroyed roof.
Click to expand...


Daenerys' vision may have just been that, a possible warning of what would happen if the Night King won.

As far as winter following the Night King?  Did you notice that everytime he was shown, it was usually in the middle of a blizzard?  I think the Night King is what brought the long winters.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

ABikerSailor said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know, I was wondering that since the Night King is dead, does this mean that winter is over?
> 
> 
> 
> I would say, no. Many winters have come and gone since the night king was last seen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Think about it.................while yes, many winters have come and gone, many of the winters lasted several years.  Matter of fact, in the planning stages when they brought people to Winterfell, they were talking about how much food they were going to need.
> 
> I'm guessing that winter was caused every time the Night King attacked the wall, and the reason that some winters were longer than others was because of the length of the various campaigns waged by the Night King.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm,maybe. I always thought the winters just occured.
> 
> And the show still has to account for Daenerys's vision of walking into the throne room as snow falls through the destroyed roof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Daenerys' vision may have just been that, a possible warning of what would happen if the Night King won.
> 
> As far as winter following the Night King?  Did you notice that everytime he was shown, it was usually in the middle of a blizzard?  I think the Night King is what brought the long winters.
Click to expand...

All the other visions came to pass...

They said the night king "brings the storm". They didn't say he brings the winter, for what it's worth. But you might be right.


----------



## dblack

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thé battle against the dead lasted one freakin episode after teasing it for eight years
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the longest battle scene in the history of cinema or television. You should demand a refund.
> 
> The fact that you are even disappointed shows how much this show has spoiled you rotten, haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One freakin episode...84 minutes
> 
> After teasing it for eight years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Longest battle scene in the history of television or cinema...with those others getting teased for 30 minutes... You're spoiled rotten...
> 
> How long, in your estimation,should it take 200,000 zombies to decimate a castle?
Click to expand...

Twenty minutes, tops. I was bored out of my mind. Had to resist the urge to fast forward. And Jon Snow is a fucking idiot. The entire battle should have been air strikes from the dragons.


----------



## rightwinger

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thé battle against the dead lasted one freakin episode after teasing it for eight years
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the longest battle scene in the history of cinema or television. You should demand a refund.
> 
> The fact that you are even disappointed shows how much this show has spoiled you rotten, haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One freakin episode...84 minutes
> 
> After teasing it for eight years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Longest battle scene in the history of television or cinema...with those others getting teased for 30 minutes... You're spoiled rotten...
> 
> How long, in your estimation,should it take 200,000 zombies to decimate a castle?
Click to expand...

Shit yea

White Walkers were the opening scene
We went through eight years of soap opera to finally get 84 minutes of battling the undead


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

dblack said:


> The entire battle should have been air strikes from the dragons.


Without dragon glass and Vaeryian steel, it would have taken 10 minutes.

The blizzard brought by the night king prevented the air attacks.


----------



## rightwinger

dblack said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thé battle against the dead lasted one freakin episode after teasing it for eight years
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the longest battle scene in the history of cinema or television. You should demand a refund.
> 
> The fact that you are even disappointed shows how much this show has spoiled you rotten, haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One freakin episode...84 minutes
> 
> After teasing it for eight years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Longest battle scene in the history of television or cinema...with those others getting teased for 30 minutes... You're spoiled rotten...
> 
> How long, in your estimation,should it take 200,000 zombies to decimate a castle?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Twenty minutes, tops. I was bored out of my mind. Had to resist the urge to fast forward. And Jon Snow is a fucking idiot. The entire battle should have been air strikes from the dragons.
Click to expand...

Jon Snow never could fight 
He is a horrible leader...Tyrion is better


----------



## Mike Dwight

That one time the girl properly pronounced herself to be "nobody".


----------



## ABikerSailor

dblack said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thé battle against the dead lasted one freakin episode after teasing it for eight years
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the longest battle scene in the history of cinema or television. You should demand a refund.
> 
> The fact that you are even disappointed shows how much this show has spoiled you rotten, haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One freakin episode...84 minutes
> 
> After teasing it for eight years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Longest battle scene in the history of television or cinema...with those others getting teased for 30 minutes... You're spoiled rotten...
> 
> How long, in your estimation,should it take 200,000 zombies to decimate a castle?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Twenty minutes, tops. I was bored out of my mind. Had to resist the urge to fast forward. And Jon Snow is a fucking idiot. The entire battle should have been air strikes from the dragons.
Click to expand...


Mainly air strikes from the dragons would have made sense, but the only problem is, the Night King had a blizzard traveling with him.  Remember when they said to light the trenches, and the signal was given, but nothing happened until the Red Witch set them on fire?  The dragons were supposed to, but because the visibility was so poor, Danerys and Jon never saw the signal. 

In order to do successful air strikes, you have to have decent visibility.  If they had simply just went back and forth blindly burning the ground, they would kill some of their own troops.


----------



## Harry Dresden

rightwinger said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thé battle against the dead lasted one freakin episode after teasing it for eight years
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the longest battle scene in the history of cinema or television. You should demand a refund.
> 
> The fact that you are even disappointed shows how much this show has spoiled you rotten, haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One freakin episode...84 minutes
> 
> After teasing it for eight years
Click to expand...

they are going to spend the next three episodes battling cersei .....
.....


----------



## rightwinger

The secret of killing the Night King was really ingenious 

Stick him with the pointy end


----------



## rightwinger

Harry Dresden said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thé battle against the dead lasted one freakin episode after teasing it for eight years
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the longest battle scene in the history of cinema or television. You should demand a refund.
> 
> The fact that you are even disappointed shows how much this show has spoiled you rotten, haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One freakin episode...84 minutes
> 
> After teasing it for eight years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they are going to spend the next three episodes battling cersei .....
> .....
Click to expand...


ZZZZZZzzzzzz


----------



## Flash

dblack said:


> [
> Twenty minutes, tops. I was bored out of my mind. Had to resist the urge to fast forward. And Jon Snow is a fucking idiot. The entire battle should have been air strikes from the dragons.



Three things.

1.  The Night King brought on a blizzard making the dragons less effective.  They never anticipated that.

2.  The Night King was immune to fire.

3.  The defenders knew that they could never defeat the massive army of the dead.  Their strategy was to lure the NK into getting Bran and then use the two dragons to one to defeat him.  They knew their only hope was to kill him.  However, that strategy went to hell when Dany  saw her troops being slaughtered.  She prematurely used the dragons.  That error came close to costing them the victory over the NK.


----------



## ABikerSailor

You know, I'm wondering who is gonna get to Cerci first, Danerys, Tyrion, Jamie, or Aria.  All of them have a very good reason to want to put the knife in her themselves.


----------



## Harry Dresden

rightwinger said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thé battle against the dead lasted one freakin episode after teasing it for eight years
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the longest battle scene in the history of cinema or television. You should demand a refund.
> 
> The fact that you are even disappointed shows how much this show has spoiled you rotten, haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One freakin episode...84 minutes
> 
> After teasing it for eight years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they are going to spend the next three episodes battling cersei .....
> .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ZZZZZZzzzzzz
Click to expand...

so your dropping out?...


----------



## ABikerSailor

rightwinger said:


> The secret of killing the Night King was really ingenious
> 
> Stick him with the pointy end



Did ya notice that when she killed the Night King, she used the same technique that she had shown Brianne when they were practicing swordplay at Winterfell?

Brianne asked who taught Aria that move, and Aria said "nobody", which is basically the truth, because A Man (nobody), is the one who trained her at Bravos.


----------



## rightwinger

Harry Dresden said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thé battle against the dead lasted one freakin episode after teasing it for eight years
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the longest battle scene in the history of cinema or television. You should demand a refund.
> 
> The fact that you are even disappointed shows how much this show has spoiled you rotten, haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One freakin episode...84 minutes
> 
> After teasing it for eight years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they are going to spend the next three episodes battling cersei .....
> .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ZZZZZZzzzzzz
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so your dropping out?...
Click to expand...

Invested too much time

The writers need to show they were right in doing it this way


----------



## rightwinger

Even the scene with Arya

They needed to show her as one of the walking dead and then face changing at the last minute before Bran gets killed

That breeze stuff was lame


----------



## rightwinger

ABikerSailor said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The secret of killing the Night King was really ingenious
> 
> Stick him with the pointy end
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did ya notice that when she killed the Night King, she used the same technique that she had shown Brianne when they were practicing swordplay at Winterfell?
> 
> Brianne asked who taught Aria that move, and Aria said "nobody", which is basically the truth, because A Man (nobody), is the one who trained her at Bravos.
Click to expand...

Didnt notice it at first
But I watched the making of segment afterward where they explained it


----------



## ABikerSailor

rightwinger said:


> Even the scene with Arya
> 
> They needed to show her as one of the walking dead and then face changing at the last minute before Bran gets killed
> 
> That breeze stuff was lame



To tell you the truth, I don't think that she could have taken the face of a walking dead, because they ran on the Night King's magic, and if she had tried, she would have been detected, just like Bram was when he sent out the ravens to see where the Night King was. 

Remember.................when the Night King was killed, all the dead dropped.  They only survived on his magic.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

rightwinger said:


> Jon Snow never could fight
> He is a horrible leader.



Jon Snow:

- secured the dragonglass. Dont forget, Tyrion said he would have advised against it.

- brought to winterfell virtually the entire army which defended it.

- attacked the night king's dragon, allowing him to be thrown from it

What was Tyrions contribution to the battle, other than cowering in the crypt? Well, he got outsmarted by his brother, causing the loss of all of their Dornish and Tyrell allies. Then he got outsmarted by his sister.


----------



## rightwinger

ABikerSailor said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even the scene with Arya
> 
> They needed to show her as one of the walking dead and then face changing at the last minute before Bran gets killed
> 
> That breeze stuff was lame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To tell you the truth, I don't think that she could have taken the face of a walking dead, because they ran on the Night King's magic, and if she had tried, she would have been detected, just like Bram was when he sent out the ravens to see where the Night King was.
> 
> Remember.................when the Night King was killed, all the dead dropped.  They only survived on his magic.
Click to expand...

It is science fiction
They can make her do whatever they want


----------



## rightwinger

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jon Snow never could fight
> He is a horrible leader.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jon Snow:
> 
> - secured the dragonglass. Dont forget, Tyrion said he would have advised against it.
> 
> - brought to winterfell virtually the entire army which defended it.
> 
> - attacked the night king's dragon, allowing him to be thrown from it
> 
> What was Tyrions contribution to the battle, other than cowering in the crypt? Well, he got outsmarted by his brother, causing the loss of all of their Dornish and Tyrell allies. Then he got outsmarted by his sister.
Click to expand...

Was one stupid fuk in the battle of the bastards

Tyrion was masterful in the battle of Kings Landing


----------



## Flash

Good analysis:

A Military Strategist Defends the Living Army’s Tactics in the Battle of Winterfell

*The Army of the Living’s Battle Plan Wasn’t So Bad*

*An analysis of both side’s tactics in the Battle of Winterfell, from a military strategist.*

* Wrap

Team Dead entered this battle with massive advantages in every category other than cavalry and dragons. It destroyed Team Alive’s cavalry and the bulk of its infantry in short order, and also reduced the formidable fortification of Winterfell. Team Dead nevertheless made mistakes, failing to develop a coherent plan for defeating Team Alive’s dragons and failing to anticipate the lethality of Team Alive’s special operators. The inexperience of Team Alive in waging battle against the dead was palpable, but Team Dead also lacked experience fighting a battle of this scale against a multifaceted force of the living. Unfortunately, the “lessons learned” department of Team Dead likely crumbled to dust shortly after the Night King.*


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

rightwinger said:


> Was one stupid fuk in the battle of the bastards
> 
> Tyrion was masterful in the battle of Kings Landing


And both battles were lost before they even started, had someone else not saved their asses.


----------



## Manonthestreet

Flash said:


> Good analysis:
> 
> A Military Strategist Defends the Living Army’s Tactics in the Battle of Winterfell
> 
> *The Army of the Living’s Battle Plan Wasn’t So Bad*
> 
> *An analysis of both side’s tactics in the Battle of Winterfell, from a military strategist.*
> 
> * Wrap*
> 
> *Team Dead entered this battle with massive advantages in every category other than cavalry and dragons. It destroyed Team Alive’s cavalry and the bulk of its infantry in short order, and also reduced the formidable fortification of Winterfell. Team Dead nevertheless made mistakes, failing to develop a coherent plan for defeating Team Alive’s dragons and failing to anticipate the lethality of Team Alive’s special operators. The inexperience of Team Alive in waging battle against the dead was palpable, but Team Dead also lacked experience fighting a battle of this scale against a multifaceted force of the living. Unfortunately, the “lessons learned” department of Team Dead likely crumbled to dust shortly after the Night King.*


Team Alive wasted their CAV.....made poor use of their catapults


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Flash said:


> Good analysis:
> 
> A Military Strategist Defends the Living Army’s Tactics in the Battle of Winterfell
> 
> *The Army of the Living’s Battle Plan Wasn’t So Bad*
> 
> *An analysis of both side’s tactics in the Battle of Winterfell, from a military strategist.*
> 
> * Wrap*
> 
> *Team Dead entered this battle with massive advantages in every category other than cavalry and dragons. It destroyed Team Alive’s cavalry and the bulk of its infantry in short order, and also reduced the formidable fortification of Winterfell. Team Dead nevertheless made mistakes, failing to develop a coherent plan for defeating Team Alive’s dragons and failing to anticipate the lethality of Team Alive’s special operators. The inexperience of Team Alive in waging battle against the dead was palpable, but Team Dead also lacked experience fighting a battle of this scale against a multifaceted force of the living. Unfortunately, the “lessons learned” department of Team Dead likely crumbled to dust shortly after the Night King.*


Cool!


----------



## Flash

Manonthestreet said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good analysis:
> 
> A Military Strategist Defends the Living Army’s Tactics in the Battle of Winterfell
> 
> *The Army of the Living’s Battle Plan Wasn’t So Bad*
> 
> *An analysis of both side’s tactics in the Battle of Winterfell, from a military strategist.*
> 
> * Wrap*
> 
> *Team Dead entered this battle with massive advantages in every category other than cavalry and dragons. It destroyed Team Alive’s cavalry and the bulk of its infantry in short order, and also reduced the formidable fortification of Winterfell. Team Dead nevertheless made mistakes, failing to develop a coherent plan for defeating Team Alive’s dragons and failing to anticipate the lethality of Team Alive’s special operators. The inexperience of Team Alive in waging battle against the dead was palpable, but Team Dead also lacked experience fighting a battle of this scale against a multifaceted force of the living. Unfortunately, the “lessons learned” department of Team Dead likely crumbled to dust shortly after the Night King.*
> 
> 
> 
> Team Alive wasted their CAV.....made poor use of their catapults
Click to expand...



Yea but Team Alive had better Special Operations and that won the battle for them.


----------



## Flash




----------



## Manonthestreet

Second biggest loser was Blondie.Army and dragons got butched. Shes going to need Jonnie to protect her from intigues which will be running wild.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Manonthestreet said:


> Second biggest loser was Blondie.Army and dragons got butched. Shes going to need Jonnie to protect her from intigues which will be running wild.


True...she has been reduced back to her and her dragons. But she's no longer the woman who brought foreign invaders to westeros, but the woman who brought foreign defenders to westeros.


----------



## RWS

rightwinger said:


> RWS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Next ep should be slow paced, and mostly about recuperating and amassing forces for the raid down south. And finding people they thought they lost. And giving tribute to those that died. So I think it will be a slow-paced episode, with the march and final battle starting on episode 5.
> 
> 
> 
> Usually, the next to last episode has the most action
Click to expand...



Exactly why I think next ep will be slow. They need to recuperate and find some homegrown love. The real march will start on ep 5. Unless Cercei marches on them first in ep 4, while they're weak.I would think she stays back home. But that's me! I probably totally wrong... We have a Clegane Bowl that has to happen... And a prophecy too. 

It has to happen down south. Why would Cercei open her armies to dragon fire....


----------



## RWS

Cercei will kill at least one dragon. Jon's dragon is still alive. 

Which dragon, dang i dunno know. 

And whoever takes over, has to torch the city. And countless lives. I'm so looking forward to the next episodes. 

It's hard to say, who's good and who's bad in this story, as it will unfold.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac




----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

RWS said:


> It has to happen down south. Why would Cercei open her armies to dragon fire....


Exactly. Marching her army would be suicidal for them. And they don't seem like the type to sit through a siege. So some kind of twist is forthcoming.


----------



## rightwinger

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> RWS said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has to happen down south. Why would Cercei open her armies to dragon fire....
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. Marching her army would be suicidal for them. And they don't seem like the type to sit through a siege. So some kind of twist is forthcoming.
Click to expand...

Better be good

Maybe Arya can sneak up on Cersei and stab her


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

rightwinger said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWS said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has to happen down south. Why would Cercei open her armies to dragon fire....
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. Marching her army would be suicidal for them. And they don't seem like the type to sit through a siege. So some kind of twist is forthcoming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better be good
> 
> Maybe Arya can sneak up on Cersei and stab her
Click to expand...

Maybe so. Ol' Green Eyes is still on her list.


----------



## Flash




----------



## DGS49

so, BOTTOM LINE here.

For eight years, more or less, we have been tutored on the evils of the fukkers on the north side of the Wall of Ice.  They represent the great battle between Good and Evil, and were promised that at the end of the day, we would know where they came from, what their intentions are, and why they want to kill every living human south of the Wall.

And what happens?  They all disintegrate when some teenager knifes the king of the white walkers.  How she got to the bastard, with his hundreds of guards and whatnot, but ignoring that.  

Where is the conclusion?  How did they come to exist?  What was their overall purpose?

It reminds me of the novel Andromeda Strain.  A virus infects the whole human race, everyone is going to die, everything imaginable has been tried to kill it or neutralize it, or whatever...and it just goes away for no apparent reason.  AFU.


----------



## Flash




----------



## rightwinger

Supposedly, episode 5 is going to be better than the Battle for Winterfell

(Maybe you can actually see what is going on)


----------



## Flash




----------



## CrusaderFrank

Hitler finds out Arya kills the Night King


----------



## Flash




----------



## Darkwind

DGS49 said:


> so, BOTTOM LINE here.
> 
> For eight years, more or less, we have been tutored on the evils of the fukkers on the north side of the Wall of Ice.  They represent the great battle between Good and Evil, and were promised that at the end of the day, we would know where they came from, what their intentions are, and why they want to kill every living human south of the Wall.
> 
> And what happens?  They all disintegrate when some teenager knifes the king of the white walkers.  How she got to the bastard, with his hundreds of guards and whatnot, but ignoring that.
> 
> Where is the conclusion?  How did they come to exist?  What was their overall purpose?
> 
> It reminds me of the novel Andromeda Strain.  A virus infects the whole human race, everyone is going to die, everything imaginable has been tried to kill it or neutralize it, or whatever...and it just goes away for no apparent reason.  AFU.


I had forgotten about the Andromeda Strain.  If I recall, the virus mutated to something harmless, thereby saving the world.  Kind of like a virus killing the most powerful race of conquerors in the known solar system.

Now we have an assassin from nowhere taking out the greatest threat to the Seven Kingdoms that has ever existed and the end to a 7-year build up.

Well, some people liked it.  To Me, it was a huge disappointment.


----------



## Flash

Darkwind said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> so, BOTTOM LINE here.
> 
> For eight years, more or less, we have been tutored on the evils of the fukkers on the north side of the Wall of Ice.  They represent the great battle between Good and Evil, and were promised that at the end of the day, we would know where they came from, what their intentions are, and why they want to kill every living human south of the Wall.
> 
> And what happens?  They all disintegrate when some teenager knifes the king of the white walkers.  How she got to the bastard, with his hundreds of guards and whatnot, but ignoring that.
> 
> Where is the conclusion?  How did they come to exist?  What was their overall purpose?
> 
> It reminds me of the novel Andromeda Strain.  A virus infects the whole human race, everyone is going to die, everything imaginable has been tried to kill it or neutralize it, or whatever...and it just goes away for no apparent reason.  AFU.
> 
> 
> 
> I had forgotten about the Andromeda Strain.  If I recall, the virus mutated to something harmless, thereby saving the world.  Kind of like a virus killing the most powerful race of conquerors in the known solar system.
> 
> Now we have an assassin from nowhere taking out the greatest threat to the Seven Kingdoms that has ever existed and the end to a 7-year build up.
> 
> Well, some people liked it.  To Me, it was a huge disappointment.
Click to expand...



Unless the NK somehow passed along his existence to Arya when he grabbed her.


----------



## Darkwind

Flash said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> so, BOTTOM LINE here.
> 
> For eight years, more or less, we have been tutored on the evils of the fukkers on the north side of the Wall of Ice.  They represent the great battle between Good and Evil, and were promised that at the end of the day, we would know where they came from, what their intentions are, and why they want to kill every living human south of the Wall.
> 
> And what happens?  They all disintegrate when some teenager knifes the king of the white walkers.  How she got to the bastard, with his hundreds of guards and whatnot, but ignoring that.
> 
> Where is the conclusion?  How did they come to exist?  What was their overall purpose?
> 
> It reminds me of the novel Andromeda Strain.  A virus infects the whole human race, everyone is going to die, everything imaginable has been tried to kill it or neutralize it, or whatever...and it just goes away for no apparent reason.  AFU.
> 
> 
> 
> I had forgotten about the Andromeda Strain.  If I recall, the virus mutated to something harmless, thereby saving the world.  Kind of like a virus killing the most powerful race of conquerors in the known solar system.
> 
> Now we have an assassin from nowhere taking out the greatest threat to the Seven Kingdoms that has ever existed and the end to a 7-year build up.
> 
> Well, some people liked it.  To Me, it was a huge disappointment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Unless the NK somehow passed along his existence to Arya when he grabbed her.
Click to expand...

Anything is possible, but I would think that if he did that, then there would be enough of his influence to have kept the army of the dead alive.

But hey, the magic of the Red Witch seemed to have been enough to hold of the NK from taking over Snow/Targaryen when he was dead at Castle Black.  So, who knows.

I think that the next episode is going to be focused on resolving the new tension between the two Targaryen contenders for the throne.

I'm thinking that Jon capitulates.


----------



## ABikerSailor

DGS49 said:


> so, BOTTOM LINE here.
> 
> For eight years, more or less, we have been tutored on the evils of the fukkers on the north side of the Wall of Ice.  They represent the great battle between Good and Evil, and were promised that at the end of the day, we would know where they came from, what their intentions are, and why they want to kill every living human south of the Wall.
> 
> And what happens?  They all disintegrate when some teenager knifes the king of the white walkers.  How she got to the bastard, with his hundreds of guards and whatnot, but ignoring that.
> 
> Where is the conclusion?  How did they come to exist?  What was their overall purpose?
> 
> It reminds me of the novel Andromeda Strain.  A virus infects the whole human race, everyone is going to die, everything imaginable has been tried to kill it or neutralize it, or whatever...and it just goes away for no apparent reason.  AFU.



How did the White Walkers come to exist?  Guess you missed those episodes where Bram was in the tree, talking to the 3 eyed raven, because he explained (through a vision), that because humans were warring against the First Children and winning, the First Children created them by putting obsidian in their chest.  Guess that is one of the reasons they can be killed by dragon glass.


----------



## Flash

*When you decide that your food shortage problem can be solved by putting the newcomers in front of the barricade...*


----------



## RWS

DGS49 said:


> so, BOTTOM LINE here.
> 
> For eight years, more or less, we have been tutored on the evils of the fukkers on the north side of the Wall of Ice.  They represent the great battle between Good and Evil, and were promised that at the end of the day, we would know where they came from, what their intentions are, and why they want to kill every living human south of the Wall.
> 
> And what happens?  They all disintegrate when some teenager knifes the king of the white walkers.  How she got to the bastard, with his hundreds of guards and whatnot, but ignoring that.
> 
> Where is the conclusion?  How did they come to exist?  What was their overall purpose?
> 
> It reminds me of the novel Andromeda Strain.  A virus infects the whole human race, everyone is going to die, everything imaginable has been tried to kill it or neutralize it, or whatever...and it just goes away for no apparent reason.  AFU.


There's a moment at the end where one white walker turns his head. but no others. I think Arya killed a white walker and took his face. That's why she was right there behind the NK, to jump and try to kill him.

Granted, that would taken a lot of time to do, and I have no explanation for that, And also granted, if she used her valerien sword or dragon glass to kill him, he would have burst to ice. So no face the carve....  

I changed my last post to say that, yeah, that's a hole in the story.


----------



## rightwinger

RWS said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> so, BOTTOM LINE here.
> 
> For eight years, more or less, we have been tutored on the evils of the fukkers on the north side of the Wall of Ice.  They represent the great battle between Good and Evil, and were promised that at the end of the day, we would know where they came from, what their intentions are, and why they want to kill every living human south of the Wall.
> 
> And what happens?  They all disintegrate when some teenager knifes the king of the white walkers.  How she got to the bastard, with his hundreds of guards and whatnot, but ignoring that.
> 
> Where is the conclusion?  How did they come to exist?  What was their overall purpose?
> 
> It reminds me of the novel Andromeda Strain.  A virus infects the whole human race, everyone is going to die, everything imaginable has been tried to kill it or neutralize it, or whatever...and it just goes away for no apparent reason.  AFU.
> 
> 
> 
> There's a moment at the end where one white walker turns his head. but no others. I think Arya killed a white walker and took his face. That's why she was right there behind the NK, to jump and try to kill him.
> 
> Granted, that would taken a lot of time to do, and I have no explanation for that, And also granted, if she used her valerien sword or dragon glass to kill him, he would have burst to ice. So no face the carve....
> 
> I changed my last post to say that, yeah, that's a hole in the story.
Click to expand...

They could have shown her face changing....would have been better


----------



## CrusaderFrank

The White Wankers were a bigger disappointment than Hillary and Stannis combined, that's the last episode for me.

Awful

Just fucking awful


----------



## rightwinger

CrusaderFrank said:


> The White Wankers were a bigger disappointment than Hillary and Stannis combined, that's the last episode for me.
> 
> Awful
> 
> Just fucking awful


The White Walkers didn’t do shit
It was the undead who were kicking ass


----------



## Flash

*Jon done stuck his dick in the Crazy.*


----------



## ABikerSailor

rightwinger said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> The White Wankers were a bigger disappointment than Hillary and Stannis combined, that's the last episode for me.
> 
> Awful
> 
> Just fucking awful
> 
> 
> 
> The White Walkers didn’t do shit
> It was the undead who were kicking ass
Click to expand...


Hate to tell you, but yes, the White Walkers did do a lot of stuff.  It was their magic that reanimated the dead.  And, when they lit the trench around Winterfell, it stopped the dead from crossing, at least until the Night King saw they were stopped, and directed some of them to lay across the flames so that the other dead could cross and attack the walls.

And, remember, when the Night King was killed, when he exploded into ice, so did all the other White Walkers, and the dead went back to being dead instead of zombie soldiers.

Sorry, but the White Walkers and Night King did more than you apparently think.  The White Walkers were basically the generals of the army of the undead, and the dead were the foot soldiers.


----------



## rightwinger

ABikerSailor said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> The White Wankers were a bigger disappointment than Hillary and Stannis combined, that's the last episode for me.
> 
> Awful
> 
> Just fucking awful
> 
> 
> 
> The White Walkers didn’t do shit
> It was the undead who were kicking ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hate to tell you, but yes, the White Walkers did do a lot of stuff.  It was their magic that reanimated the dead.  And, when they lit the trench around Winterfell, it stopped the dead from crossing, at least until the Night King saw they were stopped, and directed some of them to lay across the flames so that the other dead could cross and attack the walls.
> 
> And, remember, when the Night King was killed, when he exploded into ice, so did all the other White Walkers, and the dead went back to being dead instead of zombie soldiers.
> 
> Sorry, but the White Walkers and Night King did more than you apparently think.  The White Walkers were basically the generals of the army of the undead, and the dead were the foot soldiers.
Click to expand...

White Walkers didn’t even get dirty
If they were so smart, how did a little girl get to their king?

They had one thing to do......kill a kid in a wheel chair
They botched it


----------



## Darkwind

Flash said:


> *When you decide that your food shortage problem can be solved by putting the newcomers in front of the barricade...*


As a side note, she is going to make a "HOT" Jean Grey in the upcoming X-men movie.

Going to be pretty good from the looks of it too.


----------



## RWS

You haters are gonna hate. 

It's a story. You don't get to tell how it ends because you don't like it the way you want it to be. You can refuse to watch it if you're so pissed off. You are allowed to be a hater, if that makes you popular. 

But if you watch, it's a very good story. I think it's well done so far.


----------



## RWS

When the big bad wolf dies at the end of the three little pigs story, and a version comes out where the wolf wins, will you hate it per se?


----------



## rightwinger

RWS said:


> When the big bad wolf dies at the end of the three little pigs story, and a version comes out where the wolf wins, will you hate it per se?


Who cares?

The  Direwolves have done nothing for eight years


----------



## rightwinger

RWS said:


> You haters are gonna hate.
> 
> It's a story. You don't get to tell how it ends because you don't like it the way you want it to be. You can refuse to watch it if you're so pissed off. You are allowed to be a hater, if that makes you popular.
> 
> But if you watch, it's a very good story. I think it's well done so far.


It’s a story

You get to criticism whether it was good or confusing or too dark


----------



## RWS

Exactly. It's a story that people are being told. But they're not entitled to it. 

If people don't like how the story goes, they have options, including stop watching. Or alternative storylines. 

But being a hater, just to be a hater and different, and be popular in social media.... That' bs... that's being a hater to get popular...


----------



## rightwinger

RWS said:


> Exactly. It's a story that people are being told. But they're not entitled to it.
> 
> If people don't like how the story goes, they have options, including stop watching. Or alternative storylines.
> 
> But being a hater, just to be a hater and different, and be popular in social media.... That' bs... that's being a hater to get popular...


Nope...they get to bitch about it on the inter webs


----------



## RWS

Ok, hate this...


----------



## martybegan

rightwinger said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> The White Wankers were a bigger disappointment than Hillary and Stannis combined, that's the last episode for me.
> 
> Awful
> 
> Just fucking awful
> 
> 
> 
> The White Walkers didn’t do shit
> It was the undead who were kicking ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hate to tell you, but yes, the White Walkers did do a lot of stuff.  It was their magic that reanimated the dead.  And, when they lit the trench around Winterfell, it stopped the dead from crossing, at least until the Night King saw they were stopped, and directed some of them to lay across the flames so that the other dead could cross and attack the walls.
> 
> And, remember, when the Night King was killed, when he exploded into ice, so did all the other White Walkers, and the dead went back to being dead instead of zombie soldiers.
> 
> Sorry, but the White Walkers and Night King did more than you apparently think.  The White Walkers were basically the generals of the army of the undead, and the dead were the foot soldiers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White Walkers didn’t even get dirty
> If they were so smart, how did a little girl get to their king?
> 
> They had one thing to do......kill a kid in a wheel chair
> They botched it
Click to expand...


Are they really smart? Or are they just programmed ruthless, like the Children of the Forest made them. 

All their intellect seems to be devoted to once concept, Destroy Man. There is a decided lack of imagination beyond that point. 

They are smart zombies, but still a form of zombie, programmed to one task, and unable to deviate from that set of instructions.


----------



## bodecea

DGS49 said:


> so, BOTTOM LINE here.
> 
> For eight years, more or less, we have been tutored on the evils of the fukkers on the north side of the Wall of Ice.  They represent the great battle between Good and Evil, and were promised that at the end of the day, we would know where they came from, what their intentions are, and why they want to kill every living human south of the Wall.
> 
> And what happens?  They all disintegrate when some teenager knifes the king of the white walkers.  How she got to the bastard, with his hundreds of guards and whatnot, but ignoring that.
> 
> Where is the conclusion?  How did they come to exist?  What was their overall purpose?
> 
> It reminds me of the novel Andromeda Strain.  A virus infects the whole human race, everyone is going to die, everything imaginable has been tried to kill it or neutralize it, or whatever...and it just goes away for no apparent reason.  AFU.


Well, to be fair, all Michael Crichton books end with a fizzle, like he gets bored writing after awhile.


----------



## bodecea

Flash said:


>


To be fair, I think Bran can only see the Past, not the Future.


----------



## rightwinger

martybegan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> The White Wankers were a bigger disappointment than Hillary and Stannis combined, that's the last episode for me.
> 
> Awful
> 
> Just fucking awful
> 
> 
> 
> The White Walkers didn’t do shit
> It was the undead who were kicking ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hate to tell you, but yes, the White Walkers did do a lot of stuff.  It was their magic that reanimated the dead.  And, when they lit the trench around Winterfell, it stopped the dead from crossing, at least until the Night King saw they were stopped, and directed some of them to lay across the flames so that the other dead could cross and attack the walls.
> 
> And, remember, when the Night King was killed, when he exploded into ice, so did all the other White Walkers, and the dead went back to being dead instead of zombie soldiers.
> 
> Sorry, but the White Walkers and Night King did more than you apparently think.  The White Walkers were basically the generals of the army of the undead, and the dead were the foot soldiers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White Walkers didn’t even get dirty
> If they were so smart, how did a little girl get to their king?
> 
> They had one thing to do......kill a kid in a wheel chair
> They botched it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are they really smart? Or are they just programmed ruthless, like the Children of the Forest made them.
> 
> All their intellect seems to be devoted to once concept, Destroy Man. There is a decided lack of imagination beyond that point.
> 
> They are smart zombies, but still a form of zombie, programmed to one task, and unable to deviate from that set of instructions.
Click to expand...

Brains!


----------



## martybegan

rightwinger said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> The White Wankers were a bigger disappointment than Hillary and Stannis combined, that's the last episode for me.
> 
> Awful
> 
> Just fucking awful
> 
> 
> 
> The White Walkers didn’t do shit
> It was the undead who were kicking ass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hate to tell you, but yes, the White Walkers did do a lot of stuff.  It was their magic that reanimated the dead.  And, when they lit the trench around Winterfell, it stopped the dead from crossing, at least until the Night King saw they were stopped, and directed some of them to lay across the flames so that the other dead could cross and attack the walls.
> 
> And, remember, when the Night King was killed, when he exploded into ice, so did all the other White Walkers, and the dead went back to being dead instead of zombie soldiers.
> 
> Sorry, but the White Walkers and Night King did more than you apparently think.  The White Walkers were basically the generals of the army of the undead, and the dead were the foot soldiers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White Walkers didn’t even get dirty
> If they were so smart, how did a little girl get to their king?
> 
> They had one thing to do......kill a kid in a wheel chair
> They botched it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are they really smart? Or are they just programmed ruthless, like the Children of the Forest made them.
> 
> All their intellect seems to be devoted to once concept, Destroy Man. There is a decided lack of imagination beyond that point.
> 
> They are smart zombies, but still a form of zombie, programmed to one task, and unable to deviate from that set of instructions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brains!
Click to expand...


Ironically since they wanted Bran most of all, as the memory of Man, "Brains" is closer to reality than you would think.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

The white walkers want to destroy the history and memory of man.  Good gosh! They are democrats!


----------



## Flash

"Feeling sorry for the starbucks barrister that had to write out  ‘Daenerys Stormborn of the House Targaryen, First of Her Name, the Unburnt, Queen of the Andals and the First Men, Khaleesi of the Great Grass Sea, Breaker of Chains, and Mother of Dragons’ #gameofthrones,”

*‘Games of Thrones’ accidentally leaves coffee cup in episode*

https://nypost.com/2019/05/06/games-of-thrones-accidentally-leaves-coffee-cup-in-episode/


----------



## Flash

Tipsycatlover said:


> The white walkers want to destroy the history and memory of man.  Good gosh! They are democrats!




Democrats are all pretty much zombies.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Flash said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> The white walkers want to destroy the history and memory of man.  Good gosh! They are democrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats are all pretty much zombies.
Click to expand...


----------



## BlackFlag

GoT has become complete trash


----------



## Flash

A preview for next week


----------



## Rambunctious

This was my favorite scene...


----------



## rightwinger

BlackFlag said:


> GoT has become complete trash


Best show in the history of television


----------



## BlackFlag

rightwinger said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> GoT has become complete trash
> 
> 
> 
> Best show in the history of television
Click to expand...

Plenty of good shows have ended in the trash bin


----------



## rightwinger

BlackFlag said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> GoT has become complete trash
> 
> 
> 
> Best show in the history of television
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Plenty of good shows have ended in the trash bin
Click to expand...

Can you name some?


----------



## Flash




----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

As was discussed earlier, Dany's overall weakness is exposed. Tyrion, at this point, is an abject failure. He provides no good strategy or information (The Hand did not consider scorpions, the one effective, nonmagical weapon they have ever faced...? How many siege weapons has he brought? His only strategy is to save the people of King's Landing by starving them to death....wtf. Lost Jaime back to the dark side... Has fewer allies than she does... ).

Varys is equally useless. Jon is a liability to her, no matter what he desires. The one remaining dragon (unless Qyburn pulls a Luke Skywalker on Rhaegal, who also may have been towed back to King's Landing) can attack only from a 90 degree dive at this point, limiting its effectiveness and coverage. The protection winterfell offered them is doubled by Kings Landing's walls. They seem hopelessly overmatched. That's quite a turnabout from what was, days ago, the second greatest army the world has ever seen, itself about to defeat the greatest army the world had ever seen.

Dorne is a wildcard...as is the Vale....

How would you breach the walls?  I wouldn't.... I would have someone open the gates. Jamie Lannister? Will Varys make himself useful, instead of just being a mouth to feed? Tyrion and varys know tye sewers and tunnels as well as anyone. Maybe that's where they will finally add something worthwhile (for the first time in a while).

Or maybe Daenerys's advisers will turn on her. Mayve they will defer to the orders of their "true king" instead of hers. She did, however, threaten his life and those of everyone at winterfell.


Paraphrasing:

J: "I want us all to live together, in peace."

D: "Me too, and I just told you how."


----------



## mdk

Golly. What a disjointed episode. I still feel the dead winning the whole affair would have been the more compelling ending.


----------



## DGS49

Not sure where they will go with the remaining Dragon, but there is no way that the defenders could repel a night-time stealthy attack by a black Dragon.  Remember, one of these lizards destroyed a 700-foot tall ice wall by breathing on it.  That's some hellofa lot of BTU's.

Just sayin'.


----------



## RWS

CrusaderFrank said:


> The White Wankers were a bigger disappointment than Hillary and Stannis combined, that's the last episode for me.
> 
> Awful
> 
> Just fucking awful


 Let's make a bet that you will watch. 

If you don't post again about GOT, you didn't watch, and I will give you some sort of compensation. 

If you do, you owe me some sort of compensation.


----------



## RWS

So swear on your life, that you will not watch the final episodes. And will not comment on them.

Because you hate it so much... I'll give you a month. After the month you can say whatever you want. 

If so, I have a prize for you. 

But... if you watch... then have a prize for me.


----------



## Flash

mdk said:


> Golly. What a disjointed episode. I still feel the dead winning the whole affair would have been the more compelling ending.




As big of a Libtard fat fuck asshole that he is in real life GRRM is the real genus behind the story of Ice and Fire.  He created that rich detailed fantasy world.  However, when he turned it over to Dumb and Dumber at HBO the world fell into the hands of much less creative people. You can tell very clearly where his story ended and the Hollywood writers took over.

They have screwed up this last season big time.  Rushing the story along.  Not staying true to the rich detail that was created by Martin.  Not staying true to the characters.  

I re-watched Episode 4 yesterday.  It was almost an embarrassment to see everything done so poorly.


----------



## Flash




----------



## rightwinger

RWS said:


> So swear on your life, that you will not watch the final episodes. And will not comment on them.
> 
> Because you hate it so much... I'll give you a month. After the month you can say whatever you want.
> 
> If so, I have a prize for you.
> 
> But... if you watch... then have a prize for me.


Stop acting like an ass

After watching for eight years, of course we will watch to see how it ends
We may be dazzled by how they end it, may be disappointed 
Either way, we get to comment

I hated the end of The Sopranos


----------



## Flash




----------



## CrusaderFrank

RWS said:


> So swear on your life, that you will not watch the final episodes. And will not comment on them.
> 
> Because you hate it so much... I'll give you a month. After the month you can say whatever you want.
> 
> If so, I have a prize for you.
> 
> But... if you watch... then have a prize for me.



I'm still fuming about Ned Stark.  I haven't watched an episode from the Red Wedding until the start of this fucking ridiculous season. I won't miss any of the rest of it. 

Here's some possible endings:  

Bran is actually the Night King and after Cersei completely defeats the entire opposing Army he reanimates them and they eat everyone in Kings Landing
Arya suddenly walks up behind Cersei, out of nowhere, and slices her throat. Just because!
Asha Greyjoy's fleet takes out Euron's oh, I know! -- and catapults Arya right behind Cersei!  Yes! That's it!  Has to be!!
The Golden Company demands to be paid in Bitcoins
The Mountain kills the Hound in 12 seconds like a Mike Tyson boxing match, but then Arya walks up out of nowhere and kills the Mountain!
Bran wakes up after the Fall in the first season and sees Ned and Catelyn, Jon, Sansa et. al. and tells them he has the strangest dream and they were all in it!


----------



## Flash




----------



## RWS

rightwinger said:


> RWS said:
> 
> 
> 
> So swear on your life, that you will not watch the final episodes. And will not comment on them.
> 
> Because you hate it so much... I'll give you a month. After the month you can say whatever you want.
> 
> If so, I have a prize for you.
> 
> But... if you watch... then have a prize for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Stop acting like an ass
> 
> After watching for eight years, of course we will watch to see how it ends
> We may be dazzled by how they end it, may be disappointed
> Either way, we get to comment
> 
> I hated the end of The Sopranos
Click to expand...

I'm sorry if I'm incorrect. But you said you were done. Apparently not. That's cool! I will enjoy your reviews going forward.


----------



## RWS

Who would satisfy you , to win the game of thrones?


----------



## rightwinger

RWS said:


> Who would satisfy you , to win the game of thrones?



It would satisfy me if someone obvious does not win....Jon or Daerny

And they have a believable plot twist to have someone worthy take the throne


----------



## CrusaderFrank

rightwinger said:


> RWS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who would satisfy you , to win the game of thrones?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would satisfy me if someone obvious does not win....Jon or Daerny
> 
> And they have a believable plot twist to have someone worthy take the throne
Click to expand...


Jon, Dany and Jamie all die in the next episode anyway. Maybe Sansa becomes Queen after marrying her brother Bran after he becomes the Night King again


----------



## bodecea

Will Cersei burn King's Landing a la Mad King, trying to blame it on Dani and Drogon?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

bodecea said:


> Will Cersei burn King's Landing a la Mad King, trying to blame it on Dani and Drogon?



That's actually brilliant


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

Im proud to say ive never watched a single episode ....one for twenty minutes cause i caught a nice rack as i was flippin through the channels 
then i saw a midget .....who bored me to no end CLICK



> *The Poolside Protocol Is Looking Better Every Day*
> April 29, 2019 by CH
> 
> Via cortesar,
> 
> this is real, this exists but it should never have
> you want an argument to persuade you to finally espouse the radical pool side doctrine/ideology
> here it is






> Of course, in a relentlessly pozzed show like Gayme of Drones, a waifish girl dispatches dozens of grown men.





> I wish I had talent to accurately depict how much I despise, how much I loathe the bugman, the clown world in all its manifestations
> But I cannot
> It is visceral, it goes beyond words, far beyond rational, far beyond the repulsiveness as we knew it


*This is the effluvia of both globalism and escape from globalism. These benighted creaturas shrieking and jizzing over a Dungeons & Dragons campaign (with less depth) are the unwitting meat nuggets tossed into the Globohomo maw, desperately trying to escape Globohomo though its digestive tract.

And part of the escapist lure of GOT is the nearly all-White leading cast, a welcome respite from the Diversitopia reality, which these bar room lards would never admit was one of the draws of the show for them. As Johnny Redux commented,*


chateau heartsite rules read it all The Poolside Protocol Is Looking Better Every Day


----------



## rightwinger

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Im proud to say ive never watched a single episode ....one for twenty minutes cause i caught a nice rack as i was flippin through the channels
> then i saw a midget .....who bored me to no end CLICK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Poolside Protocol Is Looking Better Every Day*
> April 29, 2019 by CH
> 
> Via cortesar,
> 
> this is real, this exists but it should never have
> you want an argument to persuade you to finally espouse the radical pool side doctrine/ideology
> here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, in a relentlessly pozzed show like Gayme of Drones, a waifish girl dispatches dozens of grown men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I had talent to accurately depict how much I despise, how much I loathe the bugman, the clown world in all its manifestations
> But I cannot
> It is visceral, it goes beyond words, far beyond rational, far beyond the repulsiveness as we knew it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *This is the effluvia of both globalism and escape from globalism. These benighted creaturas shrieking and jizzing over a Dungeons & Dragons campaign (with less depth) are the unwitting meat nuggets tossed into the Globohomo maw, desperately trying to escape Globohomo though its digestive tract.
> 
> And part of the escapist lure of GOT is the nearly all-White leading cast, a welcome respite from the Diversitopia reality, which these bar room lards would never admit was one of the draws of the show for them. As Johnny Redux commented,*
> 
> 
> chateau heartsite rules read it all The Poolside Protocol Is Looking Better Every Day
Click to expand...

Your loss


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Qarth comes to the rescue. I feel it in my boner


----------



## SandSquid

rightwinger said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> GoT has become complete trash
> 
> 
> 
> Best show in the history of television
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Plenty of good shows have ended in the trash bin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you name some?
Click to expand...


I'd say it depends on how the end.  Some lose major characters like X-files or the Office or 2 and a half men so the last season is kinda meh.  Dexter I really liked for the most part, but didn't care for the last season.  Same with Heroes and Lost.  Walking dead seems heading there.  

Honestly with this long of time off and this much work, there are going to be those who feel it doesn't live up to the hype and that makes it bad for them.   For me, while the White Walkers were a great plot point, they always felt secondary to the Lannisters on the throne and the fight of the living.  So I'm fine with the last few episodes being on that.  

And it's not all that often a show, especially an action/fantasy based one gives you the ending you want.  Kinda like Steven King. A lot of his works don't end up finishing how you'd like for the good guy and that's life.  

As for GRRM, fine sci fi writer.  I prefer more space sci fi, but read his books, and enjoyed the detail.  But it's also the first show/movie off a book where I really wanted to see the show before reading the story.   I think overall their changes worked best for TV (Tyrions face, less incest, upping age of most of the characters, initial attack on kings landing, zombie Stark, Brienne's story)...   I think it hit perfectly...   20 years ago that could have been hot garbage moving it to TV.   But they had modern CGI effects, then with great casting and a boatload of money to get high quality episodes from the start, made it a mainstreamable story.


----------



## rightwinger

SandSquid said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> GoT has become complete trash
> 
> 
> 
> Best show in the history of television
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Plenty of good shows have ended in the trash bin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you name some?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd say it depends on how the end.  Some lose major characters like X-files or the Office or 2 and a half men so the last season is kinda meh.  Dexter I really liked for the most part, but didn't care for the last season.  Same with Heroes and Lost.  Walking dead seems heading there.
> 
> Honestly with this long of time off and this much work, there are going to be those who feel it doesn't live up to the hype and that makes it bad for them.   For me, while the White Walkers were a great plot point, they always felt secondary to the Lannisters on the throne and the fight of the living.  So I'm fine with the last few episodes being on that.
> 
> And it's not all that often a show, especially an action/fantasy based one gives you the ending you want.  Kinda like Steven King. A lot of his works don't end up finishing how you'd like for the good guy and that's life.
> 
> As for GRRM, fine sci fi writer.  I prefer more space sci fi, but read his books, and enjoyed the detail.  But it's also the first show/movie off a book where I really wanted to see the show before reading the story.   I think overall their changes worked best for TV (Tyrions face, less incest, upping age of most of the characters, initial attack on kings landing, zombie Stark, Brienne's story)...   I think it hit perfectly...   20 years ago that could have been hot garbage moving it to TV.   But they had modern CGI effects, then with great casting and a boatload of money to get high quality episodes from the start, made it a mainstreamable story.
Click to expand...

In many ways, TV has surpassed the movies

They have more lattitude and a wider audience


----------



## SandSquid

rightwinger said:


> SandSquid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> GoT has become complete trash
> 
> 
> 
> Best show in the history of television
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Plenty of good shows have ended in the trash bin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you name some?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd say it depends on how the end.  Some lose major characters like X-files or the Office or 2 and a half men so the last season is kinda meh.  Dexter I really liked for the most part, but didn't care for the last season.  Same with Heroes and Lost.  Walking dead seems heading there.
> 
> Honestly with this long of time off and this much work, there are going to be those who feel it doesn't live up to the hype and that makes it bad for them.   For me, while the White Walkers were a great plot point, they always felt secondary to the Lannisters on the throne and the fight of the living.  So I'm fine with the last few episodes being on that.
> 
> And it's not all that often a show, especially an action/fantasy based one gives you the ending you want.  Kinda like Steven King. A lot of his works don't end up finishing how you'd like for the good guy and that's life.
> 
> As for GRRM, fine sci fi writer.  I prefer more space sci fi, but read his books, and enjoyed the detail.  But it's also the first show/movie off a book where I really wanted to see the show before reading the story.   I think overall their changes worked best for TV (Tyrions face, less incest, upping age of most of the characters, initial attack on kings landing, zombie Stark, Brienne's story)...   I think it hit perfectly...   20 years ago that could have been hot garbage moving it to TV.   But they had modern CGI effects, then with great casting and a boatload of money to get high quality episodes from the start, made it a mainstreamable story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In many ways, TV has surpassed the movies
> 
> They have more lattitude and a wider audience
Click to expand...


It's amazing at just the number of shows that are on now.  If you like zombies there's a few shows for that. If you like zombie comedies there's a couple shows now for that.  If you like less action and more horror zombie shows there's those.

I remember when if you liked space sci-fi you had Star trek the next generation and that was it.   Now there's a dozen to choose from.  

Different levels of quality of course but it's pretty neat.


----------



## BlackFlag




----------



## ABikerSailor

bodecea said:


> Will Cersei burn King's Landing a la Mad King, trying to blame it on Dani and Drogon?



You know, that is a very interesting thought, and not too far off the mark for how Cersi thinks, because remember......................she blew up the church with everyone in it that she hated.  And, it was because that explosion killed the wife of the new king, he killed himself by jumping out the window. 

My guess, is she would stock a whole bunch of wildfire all around the city and set it on fire, and then say it was a dragon attack.


----------



## Flash




----------



## Flash




----------



## CrusaderFrank

rightwinger said:


> SandSquid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> GoT has become complete trash
> 
> 
> 
> Best show in the history of television
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Plenty of good shows have ended in the trash bin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you name some?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd say it depends on how the end.  Some lose major characters like X-files or the Office or 2 and a half men so the last season is kinda meh.  Dexter I really liked for the most part, but didn't care for the last season.  Same with Heroes and Lost.  Walking dead seems heading there.
> 
> Honestly with this long of time off and this much work, there are going to be those who feel it doesn't live up to the hype and that makes it bad for them.   For me, while the White Walkers were a great plot point, they always felt secondary to the Lannisters on the throne and the fight of the living.  So I'm fine with the last few episodes being on that.
> 
> And it's not all that often a show, especially an action/fantasy based one gives you the ending you want.  Kinda like Steven King. A lot of his works don't end up finishing how you'd like for the good guy and that's life.
> 
> As for GRRM, fine sci fi writer.  I prefer more space sci fi, but read his books, and enjoyed the detail.  But it's also the first show/movie off a book where I really wanted to see the show before reading the story.   I think overall their changes worked best for TV (Tyrions face, less incest, upping age of most of the characters, initial attack on kings landing, zombie Stark, Brienne's story)...   I think it hit perfectly...   20 years ago that could have been hot garbage moving it to TV.   But they had modern CGI effects, then with great casting and a boatload of money to get high quality episodes from the start, made it a mainstreamable story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In many ways, TV has surpassed the movies
> 
> They have more lattitude and a wider audience
Click to expand...


Ever since Millennium anyway


----------



## Flash




----------



## SandSquid

At least Robert for what he wanted....


----------



## rightwinger

SandSquid said:


> At least Robert for what he wanted....
> 
> View attachment 260000


Yea...that Joffrey thing worked out so well


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

I fucking knew it. I was right all along. The TV writers blew it


----------



## Flash




----------



## Flash

The reason why Season 8 sucks donkey dicks is really pretty simple.

When you turn on the TV or go to the movies you are the mercy of Hollywood writers and producers. 

Sometimes they give you what they want but more often than not they give you shit. 

GoT is no different. As long as they were using GRRM's source material it was hard to fuck it up because it was such a rich story. Now that they are winging it then we get typical Hollywood shit.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac




----------



## DGS49

The spectacle remains outstanding and among the best ever on the small screen.  The problem with the story is that its scope is SO broad that it would take several more TV seasons to sew it up properly, and that is simply not practicable.

Still worth watching.


----------



## dblack

DGS49 said:


> The spectacle remains outstanding and among the best ever on the small screen.  The problem with the story is that its scope is SO broad that it would take several more TV seasons to sew it up properly, and that is simply not practicable.
> 
> Still worth watching.



Agreed. I'll prolly keep watching, but I was hoping they would wrap things up like Breaking Bad (in terms of quality) rather than Lost. But it's still fun.


----------



## TrueTT

I want some insane plot twist to end it.

Like Tormund sitting on the Iron Throne level of bat-sht crazy.


----------



## dblack

TrueTT said:


> I want some insane plot twist to end it.
> 
> Like Tormund sitting on the Iron Throne level of bat-sht crazy.



I'm holding out for Bran flipping out and killing everyone with his mind powers.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Here's how it ends: Cersei decimates the Northern Army. Bran comes back as the Night King and raises them all back. Bran throws Cersei off the parapet as revenge for getting pushed out of the window. Arya walks up behind him and kills him - again. Tyrion sits on the Iron Throne. The Army of the Dead sets up a tent city like Los Angeles. With no one to lead, Tyrion says, "Fuck it" and ends the series in a whore house because Sansa wont marry him because she wants to take a screenwriting class.

The End


----------



## RWS

TrueTT said:


> I want some insane plot twist to end it.
> 
> Like Tormund sitting on the Iron Throne level of bat-sht crazy.


That's funny shit! I also don't expect somebody you expect...  Maybe the Hound?!?


----------



## RWS

dblack said:


> TrueTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want some insane plot twist to end it.
> 
> Like Tormund sitting on the Iron Throne level of bat-sht crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm holding out for Bran flipping out and killing everyone with his mind powers.
Click to expand...


That's a good idea, given his powers and ability to see the past. He has a good chance to be a ruler that has no emotions and can learn from the past. I like it... 25% chance...


----------



## RWS

More likely he'll  be a hand to the king/queen, but it would be fun to see him as the ruler.


----------



## RWS

But I think Tyrion will win it at fist. He's the only one who deserves it. But since the show goes against the grain, he'll probably die, and provide his virtues to someone else. Maybe Jaime, or Brienne.


----------



## rightwinger

DGS49 said:


> The spectacle remains outstanding and among the best ever on the small screen.  The problem with the story is that its scope is SO broad that it would take several more TV seasons to sew it up properly, and that is simply not practicable.
> 
> Still worth watching.


As good or better than anything that has been on the big screen


----------



## rightwinger

CrusaderFrank said:


> Here's how it ends: Cersei decimates the Northern Army. Bran comes back as the Night King and raises them all back. Bran throws Cersei off the parapet as revenge for getting pushed out of the window. Arya walks up behind him and kills him - again. Tyrion sits on the Iron Throne. The Army of the Dead sets up a tent city like Los Angeles. With no one to lead, Tyrion says, "Fuck it" and ends the series in a whore house because Sansa wont marry him because she wants to take a screenwriting class.
> 
> The End


Bran wakes up in 2019 with fully functioning legs and realizes it was all a bad dream


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

still not interested 

but by all means enjoy your white supremacists escapism as the hoards inch closer










yep its still funny


----------



## Flash




----------



## CrusaderFrank

rightwinger said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's how it ends: Cersei decimates the Northern Army. Bran comes back as the Night King and raises them all back. Bran throws Cersei off the parapet as revenge for getting pushed out of the window. Arya walks up behind him and kills him - again. Tyrion sits on the Iron Throne. The Army of the Dead sets up a tent city like Los Angeles. With no one to lead, Tyrion says, "Fuck it" and ends the series in a whore house because Sansa wont marry him because she wants to take a screenwriting class.
> 
> The End
> 
> 
> 
> Bran wakes up in 2019 with fully functioning legs and realizes it was all a bad dream
Click to expand...

And you all were there, Auntie Em!


----------



## DGS49

Jon Snow, The Hound, and Grey Worm sneak into King's Landing dressed up as palace guards, and eventually throw a bucket of water on Cersei, causing her to melt into the floor, saying "What a world, what a world!"


----------



## rightwinger

CrusaderFrank said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's how it ends: Cersei decimates the Northern Army. Bran comes back as the Night King and raises them all back. Bran throws Cersei off the parapet as revenge for getting pushed out of the window. Arya walks up behind him and kills him - again. Tyrion sits on the Iron Throne. The Army of the Dead sets up a tent city like Los Angeles. With no one to lead, Tyrion says, "Fuck it" and ends the series in a whore house because Sansa wont marry him because she wants to take a screenwriting class.
> 
> The End
> 
> 
> 
> Bran wakes up in 2019 with fully functioning legs and realizes it was all a bad dream
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you all were there, Auntie Em!
Click to expand...

Cersei was the Wicked Witch
Tyrion was a Munchkin


----------



## CrusaderFrank

rightwinger said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's how it ends: Cersei decimates the Northern Army. Bran comes back as the Night King and raises them all back. Bran throws Cersei off the parapet as revenge for getting pushed out of the window. Arya walks up behind him and kills him - again. Tyrion sits on the Iron Throne. The Army of the Dead sets up a tent city like Los Angeles. With no one to lead, Tyrion says, "Fuck it" and ends the series in a whore house because Sansa wont marry him because she wants to take a screenwriting class.
> 
> The End
> 
> 
> 
> Bran wakes up in 2019 with fully functioning legs and realizes it was all a bad dream
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you all were there, Auntie Em!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cersei was the Wicked Witch
> Tyrion was a Munchkin
Click to expand...

So Arya is a flying monkey, that would explain how she got to the Night King


----------



## Flash

DGS49 said:


> The spectacle remains outstanding and among the best ever on the small screen.  The problem with the story is that its scope is SO broad that it would take several more TV seasons to sew it up properly, and that is simply not practicable.
> 
> Still worth watching.




True of course but to be fair HBO had to wrap it up pretty quickly because several of the actors said they wanted out.  Still no excuse for the crummy writing in Season 8 but that caused the story to be finished more quickly than it should.


----------



## rightwinger

Flash said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The spectacle remains outstanding and among the best ever on the small screen.  The problem with the story is that its scope is SO broad that it would take several more TV seasons to sew it up properly, and that is simply not practicable.
> 
> Still worth watching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True of course but to be fair HBO had to wrap it up pretty quickly because several of the actors said they wanted out.  Still no excuse for the crummy writing in Season 8 but that caused the story to be finished more quickly than it should.
Click to expand...

They had eight freak’n years
Could have skipped five of them


----------



## Manonthestreet

Think I saw Optimus Prime slouched in the rocks at bottom of Kings landing and we know he his especially solicitous of little blond girls.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac




----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

My how the tables have turned.....

And these two idiots (directors) are doing a new Star Wars trilogy? (Rumors are they are doing KTOR)


----------



## BlackFlag

Cersei will slip on a banana peel and fall to her doom.  Nobody will see it coming.  It will be iconic.


----------



## BlackFlag

Grampa Murked U said:


> My how the tables have turned.....
> 
> And these two idiots (directors) are doing a new Star Wars trilogy? (Rumors are they are doing KTOR)


Can’t be worse than Rian Johnson murdering the franchise and being rewarded with a new trilogy.


----------



## rightwinger

Grampa Murked U said:


> My how the tables have turned.....
> 
> And these two idiots (directors) are doing a new Star Wars trilogy? (Rumors are they are doing KTOR)


Star Wars sucks

The writing and acting is nowhere close to the quality of GOT


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

rightwinger said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> My how the tables have turned.....
> 
> And these two idiots (directors) are doing a new Star Wars trilogy? (Rumors are they are doing KTOR)
> 
> 
> 
> Star Wars sucks
> 
> The writing and acting is nowhere close to the quality of GOT
Click to expand...

That's hilarious considering how atrocious the writing is in this season since Martin stopped collaborating with the show. This show is crashing and burning in its final season. May be the worst narrative collapse in history. And these two buffoons are set to take the lead on Star Wars...

This season is so bad there are videos online of the main actors mocking it as well as Martin himself disavowing it


----------



## bodecea

Great show...funny watching the whining.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

It's so bad the directors have taken to blaming the fans for their poor decisions.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

bodecea said:


> Great show...funny watching the whining.


Watching casuals defend what they don't understand is the real fun


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Great analysis


----------



## rightwinger

Grampa Murked U said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> My how the tables have turned.....
> 
> And these two idiots (directors) are doing a new Star Wars trilogy? (Rumors are they are doing KTOR)
> 
> 
> 
> Star Wars sucks
> 
> The writing and acting is nowhere close to the quality of GOT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's hilarious considering how atrocious the writing is in this season since Martin stopped collaborating with the show. This show is crashing and burning in its final season. May be the worst narrative collapse in history. And these two buffoons are set to take the lead on Star Wars...
> 
> This season is so bad there are videos online of the main actors mocking it as well as Martin himself disavowing it
Click to expand...

Star Wars never had good writing or acting
They took some of the finest actors of their time and turned them into bumbling fools


----------



## Flash




----------



## RWS

Are you serious? If not for the fan factor, that's among the worst acted movies of all time. But as a fan, we don't care. It's fuckin awesome!

I meant Star Wars, not Keanu.


----------



## RWS

Flash said:


>


Can't wait for John Wick 3!!!

Who would win in a fight, with just swords? John Wick, or Jon Snow?

No guns, no knives. Just swords and physical skills. .


----------



## Flash

RWS said:


> Are you serious?



It was a joke.


----------



## Flash




----------



## Flash




----------



## Flash




----------



## CrusaderFrank

Second worse episode ever, 8.3 still the worst. 

There's nothing left but for Arya to leap out of nowhere and kill the dragon while Cersei is on it.

One groaner after another. The writers will admit that when it came time to end Jamie and Cersei, "well, we just ran out of ideas."

I doubt Tyrion lasts either.

Game of Groans


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Danny is good as dead next episode. 

Was a good episode except for what they did to Danny's character. 

Part of me thinks that the spin offs that HBO are working on are post Danny time lines and they pushed the writers to take it here. There is simply no other explanation for where this has gone other than the writers are just void of creativity


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

First good episode this season.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

One has to believe the books were headed this way. They hint at her propensity for madness. Jamie/Cersei was handled brilliantly, evoking sympathy for both. Sandor threw himself into the flames to kill his brother. Dany has no allies outside of the foreigners, and the people of King's Landing surely hate her, now. Her dragon is her only power, and we suddenly find ourselves possibly rooting for its death.


----------



## BlackFlag

Grampa Murked U said:


> First good episode this season.


I just told my cousin that I've spent years berating for not watching this show that he was right not to.  This show is garbage.  When Jon murders Daenerys next week and takes the black even though the army of the dead is gone, we'll see how you feel about this episode.  It was all a tease, and nobody got to finish.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

BlackFlag said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> First good episode this season.
> 
> 
> 
> I just told my cousin that I've spent years berating for not watching this show that he was right not to.  This show is garbage.  When Jon murders Daenerys next week and takes the black even though the army of the dead is gone, we'll see how you feel about this episode.  It was all a tease, and nobody got to finish.
Click to expand...

Never said it was great. I said it was the first good episode this season. It actually had me invested. That is the first time this year. And as I said, what they did to Danny was bad. It was the easy, lazy way out. Lacked creativity. 
While Jamie and Cersi had a somewhat lame ending it was fitting to their character arcs. The story began with them and near ended with them. The Hound fight was great. The need to create more story arc for the little girl is a joke. SHE will likely kill Danny. Too much focus on her trying to undo the image they created of her last week.

All in all it was a very entertaining episode that set the bar for fantasy TV shows/movies as far as spectacle goes


----------



## BlackFlag

Grampa Murked U said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> First good episode this season.
> 
> 
> 
> I just told my cousin that I've spent years berating for not watching this show that he was right not to.  This show is garbage.  When Jon murders Daenerys next week and takes the black even though the army of the dead is gone, we'll see how you feel about this episode.  It was all a tease, and nobody got to finish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never said it was great. I said it was the first good episode this season. It actually had me invested. That is the first time this year. And as I said, what they did to Danny was bad. It was the easy, lazy way out. Lacked creativity.
> While Jamie and Cersi had a somewhat lame ending it was fitting to their character arcs. The story began with them and near ended with them. The Hound fight was great. The need to create more story arc for the little girl is a joke. SHE will likely kill Danny. Too much focus on her trying to undo the image they created of her last week.
> 
> All in all it was a very entertaining episode that set the bar for fantasy TV shows/movies as far as spectacle goes
Click to expand...

You're pissed about Arya?  That's what you took from this absolute travesty of a piece of shit episode?!  Jesus fucking Targaryen, gramps.  I choose to ignore that.

Moving on; Cleganebowl... happened, I guess, at least.  What they did to Dany is like when the "How I Met your Mother" finale revealed that the "mother" was just a lame footnote in the protagonist's courtship of that dumb ****.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

BlackFlag said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> First good episode this season.
> 
> 
> 
> I just told my cousin that I've spent years berating for not watching this show that he was right not to.  This show is garbage.  When Jon murders Daenerys next week and takes the black even though the army of the dead is gone, we'll see how you feel about this episode.  It was all a tease, and nobody got to finish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never said it was great. I said it was the first good episode this season. It actually had me invested. That is the first time this year. And as I said, what they did to Danny was bad. It was the easy, lazy way out. Lacked creativity.
> While Jamie and Cersi had a somewhat lame ending it was fitting to their character arcs. The story began with them and near ended with them. The Hound fight was great. The need to create more story arc for the little girl is a joke. SHE will likely kill Danny. Too much focus on her trying to undo the image they created of her last week.
> 
> All in all it was a very entertaining episode that set the bar for fantasy TV shows/movies as far as spectacle goes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're pissed about Arya?  That's what you took from this absolute travesty of a piece of shit episode?!  Jesus fucking Targaryen, gramps.  I choose to ignore that.
> 
> Moving on; Cleganebowl... happened, I guess, at least.  What they did to Dany is like when the "How I Met your Mother" finale revealed that the "mother" was just a lame footnote in the protagonist's courtship of that dumb ****.
Click to expand...

How I met your mother? Really? I can't relate. I don't watch trash sitcoms lol


----------



## BlackFlag

Grampa Murked U said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> First good episode this season.
> 
> 
> 
> I just told my cousin that I've spent years berating for not watching this show that he was right not to.  This show is garbage.  When Jon murders Daenerys next week and takes the black even though the army of the dead is gone, we'll see how you feel about this episode.  It was all a tease, and nobody got to finish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never said it was great. I said it was the first good episode this season. It actually had me invested. That is the first time this year. And as I said, what they did to Danny was bad. It was the easy, lazy way out. Lacked creativity.
> While Jamie and Cersi had a somewhat lame ending it was fitting to their character arcs. The story began with them and near ended with them. The Hound fight was great. The need to create more story arc for the little girl is a joke. SHE will likely kill Danny. Too much focus on her trying to undo the image they created of her last week.
> 
> All in all it was a very entertaining episode that set the bar for fantasy TV shows/movies as far as spectacle goes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're pissed about Arya?  That's what you took from this absolute travesty of a piece of shit episode?!  Jesus fucking Targaryen, gramps.  I choose to ignore that.
> 
> Moving on; Cleganebowl... happened, I guess, at least.  What they did to Dany is like when the "How I Met your Mother" finale revealed that the "mother" was just a lame footnote in the protagonist's courtship of that dumb ****.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How I met your mother? Really? I can't relate. I don't watch trash sitcoms lol
Click to expand...

You just did for 9 years

BOOM.  THREAD OVER.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

And no, I'm not pissed about anything


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

BlackFlag said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> First good episode this season.
> 
> 
> 
> I just told my cousin that I've spent years berating for not watching this show that he was right not to.  This show is garbage.  When Jon murders Daenerys next week and takes the black even though the army of the dead is gone, we'll see how you feel about this episode.  It was all a tease, and nobody got to finish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never said it was great. I said it was the first good episode this season. It actually had me invested. That is the first time this year. And as I said, what they did to Danny was bad. It was the easy, lazy way out. Lacked creativity.
> While Jamie and Cersi had a somewhat lame ending it was fitting to their character arcs. The story began with them and near ended with them. The Hound fight was great. The need to create more story arc for the little girl is a joke. SHE will likely kill Danny. Too much focus on her trying to undo the image they created of her last week.
> 
> All in all it was a very entertaining episode that set the bar for fantasy TV shows/movies as far as spectacle goes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're pissed about Arya?  That's what you took from this absolute travesty of a piece of shit episode?!  Jesus fucking Targaryen, gramps.  I choose to ignore that.
> 
> Moving on; Cleganebowl... happened, I guess, at least.  What they did to Dany is like when the "How I Met your Mother" finale revealed that the "mother" was just a lame footnote in the protagonist's courtship of that dumb ****.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How I met your mother? Really? I can't relate. I don't watch trash sitcoms lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just did for 9 years
> 
> BOOM.  THREAD OVER.
Click to expand...

The tits and ass made it a wash


----------



## BlackFlag

Grampa Murked U said:


> And no, I'm not pissed about anything


Jon giving Ghost the middle finger?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

BlackFlag said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> And no, I'm not pissed about anything
> 
> 
> 
> Jon giving Ghost the middle finger?
Click to expand...

Eh, the writers sucked. I've been saying it for weeks. But they did "ok" this episode.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Next week will tell the tale. Did they fuck the pooch or redeem themselves?

Goodnight all


----------



## BlackFlag

Grampa Murked U said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> And no, I'm not pissed about anything
> 
> 
> 
> Jon giving Ghost the middle finger?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh, the writers sucked. I've been saying it for weeks. But they did "ok" this episode.
Click to expand...

No they didn't.  Maybe their CGI team did "ok" this episode.  Dany's entire character arc was drunkenly trashed by morons during this episode.


----------



## BlackFlag

Grampa Murked U said:


> Next week will tell the tale. Did they fuck the pooch or redeem themselves?
> 
> Goodnight all


We can always pretend the books will come out someday


----------



## bodecea

Nothing like watching posters who have invested so much in complaining about this show they invested so much time in.  Have any of you just thought of letting it wash over you?   No.   I suppose not.


----------



## Godboy

Grampa Murked U said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> My how the tables have turned.....
> 
> And these two idiots (directors) are doing a new Star Wars trilogy? (Rumors are they are doing KTOR)
> 
> 
> 
> Star Wars sucks
> 
> The writing and acting is nowhere close to the quality of GOT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's hilarious considering how atrocious the writing is in this season since Martin stopped collaborating with the show. This show is crashing and burning in its final season. May be the worst narrative collapse in history. And these two buffoons are set to take the lead on Star Wars...
> 
> This season is so bad there are videos online of the main actors mocking it as well as Martin himself disavowing it
Click to expand...

This season was maybe the best season. You have shitty taste in entertainment and writing.


----------



## Godboy

Awesome episode! I never expected her to lose her shit like that. She basically just killed a million people. 

How will she go out next episode? How will her dragon die, or will it suddenly be loyal to Jon after she dies? Not likely.


----------



## BlackFlag

bodecea said:


> Nothing like watching posters who have invested so much in complaining about this show they invested so much time in.  Have any of you just thought of letting it wash over you?   No.   I suppose not.


From this show, I learned not to give a fuck about things like this.  9 fucking years... 

I will always be grateful for that lesson.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

I wanted Sandor to survive.  At the end Arya was a scared little girl.  I was really disappointed in the Jamie Cercie end.  He should have killed her and gone back to Brienne.

Dany, Dany, Dany.... The Mad Queen.   She proved Varys was right.  She wanted so much to be a just and kindly ruler.  Breaker of Chains.  Leveled the city.  Where did the wildfire come from?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Game of Groans

8.3 was the worst this was second worst.

In the finale Arya disguises herself as a dragon and eats Dany


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Any bets Dany kills Tyrion now too?


----------



## Flash

The show jumped the shark because it provided no real motivation for Dany to completely destroy the city.

She had the motivation of course to use the dragon for close air support for her troops.  If she would have taken care of the Golden Company and breached the wall and then went on to attack the Red Keep that would been more in line with her character for the last eight years of the story.

Her going so bonkers as to kill a million people because she was afraid Jon was going be anointed did not make a lot of sense.

Of course that is what Dumb and Dumber and Hollywood gave us.  I am not sure that if the fat fuck had finished the books that would have been the way it would have gone.


----------



## Flash




----------



## Flash




----------



## Flash




----------



## rightwinger

What a way to end the series

They might as well have let the White Walkers win


----------



## rightwinger

BlackFlag said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> First good episode this season.
> 
> 
> 
> I just told my cousin that I've spent years berating for not watching this show that he was right not to.  This show is garbage.  When Jon murders Daenerys next week and takes the black even though the army of the dead is gone, we'll see how you feel about this episode.  It was all a tease, and nobody got to finish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never said it was great. I said it was the first good episode this season. It actually had me invested. That is the first time this year. And as I said, what they did to Danny was bad. It was the easy, lazy way out. Lacked creativity.
> While Jamie and Cersi had a somewhat lame ending it was fitting to their character arcs. The story began with them and near ended with them. The Hound fight was great. The need to create more story arc for the little girl is a joke. SHE will likely kill Danny. Too much focus on her trying to undo the image they created of her last week.
> 
> All in all it was a very entertaining episode that set the bar for fantasy TV shows/movies as far as spectacle goes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're pissed about Arya?  That's what you took from this absolute travesty of a piece of shit episode?!  Jesus fucking Targaryen, gramps.  I choose to ignore that.
> 
> Moving on; Cleganebowl... happened, I guess, at least.  What they did to Dany is like when the "How I Met your Mother" finale revealed that the "mother" was just a lame footnote in the protagonist's courtship of that dumb ****.
Click to expand...

They managed to make Cersei look noble


----------



## rightwinger

Grampa Murked U said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> First good episode this season.
> 
> 
> 
> I just told my cousin that I've spent years berating for not watching this show that he was right not to.  This show is garbage.  When Jon murders Daenerys next week and takes the black even though the army of the dead is gone, we'll see how you feel about this episode.  It was all a tease, and nobody got to finish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never said it was great. I said it was the first good episode this season. It actually had me invested. That is the first time this year. And as I said, what they did to Danny was bad. It was the easy, lazy way out. Lacked creativity.
> While Jamie and Cersi had a somewhat lame ending it was fitting to their character arcs. The story began with them and near ended with them. The Hound fight was great. The need to create more story arc for the little girl is a joke. SHE will likely kill Danny. Too much focus on her trying to undo the image they created of her last week.
> 
> All in all it was a very entertaining episode that set the bar for fantasy TV shows/movies as far as spectacle goes
Click to expand...

Right now.....I really don’t care what they do in the last episode 

Doesn’t encourage me to watch the sequels


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

rightwinger said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> First good episode this season.
> 
> 
> 
> I just told my cousin that I've spent years berating for not watching this show that he was right not to.  This show is garbage.  When Jon murders Daenerys next week and takes the black even though the army of the dead is gone, we'll see how you feel about this episode.  It was all a tease, and nobody got to finish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never said it was great. I said it was the first good episode this season. It actually had me invested. That is the first time this year. And as I said, what they did to Danny was bad. It was the easy, lazy way out. Lacked creativity.
> While Jamie and Cersi had a somewhat lame ending it was fitting to their character arcs. The story began with them and near ended with them. The Hound fight was great. The need to create more story arc for the little girl is a joke. SHE will likely kill Danny. Too much focus on her trying to undo the image they created of her last week.
> 
> All in all it was a very entertaining episode that set the bar for fantasy TV shows/movies as far as spectacle goes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right now.....I really don’t care what they do in the last episode
> 
> Doesn’t encourage me to watch the sequels
Click to expand...

Depends on who the writers are in the upcoming sequel/prequel. 
That is the only part of this that has gone to shit. The directing is good. The cinematography is good. Usually the lighting is good. The cgi is good. 
But all of that can not overcome a TERRIBLE script and story arc that ditches years of lore in favor of fan service.


----------



## Godboy

Grampa Murked U said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> First good episode this season.
> 
> 
> 
> I just told my cousin that I've spent years berating for not watching this show that he was right not to.  This show is garbage.  When Jon murders Daenerys next week and takes the black even though the army of the dead is gone, we'll see how you feel about this episode.  It was all a tease, and nobody got to finish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never said it was great. I said it was the first good episode this season. It actually had me invested. That is the first time this year. And as I said, what they did to Danny was bad. It was the easy, lazy way out. Lacked creativity.
> While Jamie and Cersi had a somewhat lame ending it was fitting to their character arcs. The story began with them and near ended with them. The Hound fight was great. The need to create more story arc for the little girl is a joke. SHE will likely kill Danny. Too much focus on her trying to undo the image they created of her last week.
> 
> All in all it was a very entertaining episode that set the bar for fantasy TV shows/movies as far as spectacle goes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right now.....I really don’t care what they do in the last episode
> 
> Doesn’t encourage me to watch the sequels
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Depends on who the writers are in the upcoming sequel/prequel.
> That is the only part of this that has gone to shit. The directing is good. The cinematography is good. Usually the lighting is good. The cgi is good.
> But all of that can not overcome a TERRIBLE script and story arc that ditches years of lore in favor of fan service.
Click to expand...

Fuck their years of lore. If its what the fans want, give it to them. Thats what makes a good show.


----------



## rightwinger

BlackFlag said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> And no, I'm not pissed about anything
> 
> 
> 
> Jon giving Ghost the middle finger?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh, the writers sucked. I've been saying it for weeks. But they did "ok" this episode.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they didn't.  Maybe their CGI team did "ok" this episode.  Dany's entire character arc was drunkenly trashed by morons during this episode.
Click to expand...

Yes, the burning alive of innocent women and children was so well done


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

rightwinger said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> And no, I'm not pissed about anything
> 
> 
> 
> Jon giving Ghost the middle finger?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh, the writers sucked. I've been saying it for weeks. But they did "ok" this episode.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they didn't.  Maybe their CGI team did "ok" this episode.  Dany's entire character arc was drunkenly trashed by morons during this episode.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, the burning alive of innocent women and children was so well done
Click to expand...

On mothers day no less lol


----------



## rightwinger

Grampa Murked U said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> First good episode this season.
> 
> 
> 
> I just told my cousin that I've spent years berating for not watching this show that he was right not to.  This show is garbage.  When Jon murders Daenerys next week and takes the black even though the army of the dead is gone, we'll see how you feel about this episode.  It was all a tease, and nobody got to finish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never said it was great. I said it was the first good episode this season. It actually had me invested. That is the first time this year. And as I said, what they did to Danny was bad. It was the easy, lazy way out. Lacked creativity.
> While Jamie and Cersi had a somewhat lame ending it was fitting to their character arcs. The story began with them and near ended with them. The Hound fight was great. The need to create more story arc for the little girl is a joke. SHE will likely kill Danny. Too much focus on her trying to undo the image they created of her last week.
> 
> All in all it was a very entertaining episode that set the bar for fantasy TV shows/movies as far as spectacle goes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right now.....I really don’t care what they do in the last episode
> 
> Doesn’t encourage me to watch the sequels
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Depends on who the writers are in the upcoming sequel/prequel.
> That is the only part of this that has gone to shit. The directing is good. The cinematography is good. Usually the lighting is good. The cgi is good.
> But all of that can not overcome a TERRIBLE script and story arc that ditches years of lore in favor of fan service.
Click to expand...

Agree

They spent eight years providing plot twists and pieces of the puzzle that would ultimately lead to winter coming and a resolution of who sits on the iron throne

Then the writers got drunk and said.....I got an idea!
Let’s just have a dragon kill everyone


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Godboy said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> First good episode this season.
> 
> 
> 
> I just told my cousin that I've spent years berating for not watching this show that he was right not to.  This show is garbage.  When Jon murders Daenerys next week and takes the black even though the army of the dead is gone, we'll see how you feel about this episode.  It was all a tease, and nobody got to finish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never said it was great. I said it was the first good episode this season. It actually had me invested. That is the first time this year. And as I said, what they did to Danny was bad. It was the easy, lazy way out. Lacked creativity.
> While Jamie and Cersi had a somewhat lame ending it was fitting to their character arcs. The story began with them and near ended with them. The Hound fight was great. The need to create more story arc for the little girl is a joke. SHE will likely kill Danny. Too much focus on her trying to undo the image they created of her last week.
> 
> All in all it was a very entertaining episode that set the bar for fantasy TV shows/movies as far as spectacle goes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right now.....I really don’t care what they do in the last episode
> 
> Doesn’t encourage me to watch the sequels
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Depends on who the writers are in the upcoming sequel/prequel.
> That is the only part of this that has gone to shit. The directing is good. The cinematography is good. Usually the lighting is good. The cgi is good.
> But all of that can not overcome a TERRIBLE script and story arc that ditches years of lore in favor of fan service.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck their years of lore. If its what the fans want, give it to them. Thats what makes a good show.
Click to expand...

Casual. I'm guessing story lines and deep plots are something you just gloss over for whatever reason. 

Danny went from being the champion of the downtrodden & oppressed since her inception years ago. Then in one episode she went batshit crazy and became the most evil character in the shows history. 

That is as dumb as it gets.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

BlackFlag said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> First good episode this season.
> 
> 
> 
> I just told my cousin that I've spent years berating for not watching this show that he was right not to.  This show is garbage.  When Jon murders Daenerys next week and takes the black even though the army of the dead is gone, we'll see how you feel about this episode.  It was all a tease, and nobody got to finish.
Click to expand...

It would suck even worse if it ended like that!


----------



## DGS49

They laid the groundwork for Dannie going crazy.  In fact, it has been there all along.  Now the issue is: Jon Snow and Tyrion Lannister supported Dannie because they thought she was a "good guy."  Now that she has shown she is not a good guy, will they still support her?  Try to assassinate her?  Will she get her dragon to roast them?  

I guess that's what the Finale will resolve.


----------



## Godboy

Grampa Murked U said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just told my cousin that I've spent years berating for not watching this show that he was right not to.  This show is garbage.  When Jon murders Daenerys next week and takes the black even though the army of the dead is gone, we'll see how you feel about this episode.  It was all a tease, and nobody got to finish.
> 
> 
> 
> Never said it was great. I said it was the first good episode this season. It actually had me invested. That is the first time this year. And as I said, what they did to Danny was bad. It was the easy, lazy way out. Lacked creativity.
> While Jamie and Cersi had a somewhat lame ending it was fitting to their character arcs. The story began with them and near ended with them. The Hound fight was great. The need to create more story arc for the little girl is a joke. SHE will likely kill Danny. Too much focus on her trying to undo the image they created of her last week.
> 
> All in all it was a very entertaining episode that set the bar for fantasy TV shows/movies as far as spectacle goes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right now.....I really don’t care what they do in the last episode
> 
> Doesn’t encourage me to watch the sequels
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Depends on who the writers are in the upcoming sequel/prequel.
> That is the only part of this that has gone to shit. The directing is good. The cinematography is good. Usually the lighting is good. The cgi is good.
> But all of that can not overcome a TERRIBLE script and story arc that ditches years of lore in favor of fan service.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck their years of lore. If its what the fans want, give it to them. Thats what makes a good show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Casual. I'm guessing story lines and deep plots are something you just gloss over for whatever reason.
> 
> Danny went from being the champion of the downtrodden & oppressed since her inception years ago. Then in one episode she went batshit crazy and became the most evil character in the shows history.
> 
> That is as dumb as it gets.
Click to expand...

You obviously havent been paying attention to this show if you think Danny changed in 1 episode. Shes talked about burning cities to the ground since day 1, and on a number of occasions she had to be talked out of committing horrific acts of barbarism, and on other occasions she went through with it, like crucifying "the Masters". Madness runs in that family. If you knew the history better, you wouldnt be so confused right now.


----------



## rightwinger

DGS49 said:


> They laid the groundwork for Dannie going crazy.  In fact, it has been there all along.  Now the issue is: Jon Snow and Tyrion Lannister supported Dannie because they thought she was a "good guy."  Now that she has shown she is not a good guy, will they still support her?  Try to assassinate her?  Will she get her dragon to roast them?
> 
> I guess that's what the Finale will resolve.


Why would anyone really care at this point?

The Seven Kingdoms are shot


----------



## rightwinger

Godboy said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never said it was great. I said it was the first good episode this season. It actually had me invested. That is the first time this year. And as I said, what they did to Danny was bad. It was the easy, lazy way out. Lacked creativity.
> While Jamie and Cersi had a somewhat lame ending it was fitting to their character arcs. The story began with them and near ended with them. The Hound fight was great. The need to create more story arc for the little girl is a joke. SHE will likely kill Danny. Too much focus on her trying to undo the image they created of her last week.
> 
> All in all it was a very entertaining episode that set the bar for fantasy TV shows/movies as far as spectacle goes
> 
> 
> 
> Right now.....I really don’t care what they do in the last episode
> 
> Doesn’t encourage me to watch the sequels
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Depends on who the writers are in the upcoming sequel/prequel.
> That is the only part of this that has gone to shit. The directing is good. The cinematography is good. Usually the lighting is good. The cgi is good.
> But all of that can not overcome a TERRIBLE script and story arc that ditches years of lore in favor of fan service.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck their years of lore. If its what the fans want, give it to them. Thats what makes a good show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Casual. I'm guessing story lines and deep plots are something you just gloss over for whatever reason.
> 
> Danny went from being the champion of the downtrodden & oppressed since her inception years ago. Then in one episode she went batshit crazy and became the most evil character in the shows history.
> 
> That is as dumb as it gets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You obviously havent been paying attention to this show if you think Danny changed in 1 episode. Shes talked about burning cities to the ground since day 1, and on a number of occasions she had to be talked out of committing horrific acts of barbarism, and on other occasions she went through with it, like crucifying "the Masters". Madness runs in that family. If you knew the history better, you wouldnt be so confused right now.
Click to expand...

So is Jon Snow mad?


----------



## DGS49

On another topic, I again have issues with the Dragon thing.  Don't they ever have to stop to re-fuel?  Don't they get tired?

How hot is Dragon Flame that it causes large stone buildings to crumble, with even a glancing taste of it?  Is there a problem with the mortar at King's Landing?  Can't stand a little heat?

I'm willing to suspend my disbelief to a certain extent to allow for the existence of Dragons on this mythical planet, but they have gone beyond what I'm willing to accept.  It has become a farce.

And really, they should have created a viable battle plan for Dannie and the Dragon.  Come in at night; attack the flank; hit & run, then hit & run again.  Her "strategy" was simply to come in from the front, when they were obviously expecting a dragon attack and *hope she & the dragon didn't get killed*?  That's not really a strategy, and not "realistic."  It's stupid.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Godboy said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never said it was great. I said it was the first good episode this season. It actually had me invested. That is the first time this year. And as I said, what they did to Danny was bad. It was the easy, lazy way out. Lacked creativity.
> While Jamie and Cersi had a somewhat lame ending it was fitting to their character arcs. The story began with them and near ended with them. The Hound fight was great. The need to create more story arc for the little girl is a joke. SHE will likely kill Danny. Too much focus on her trying to undo the image they created of her last week.
> 
> All in all it was a very entertaining episode that set the bar for fantasy TV shows/movies as far as spectacle goes
> 
> 
> 
> Right now.....I really don’t care what they do in the last episode
> 
> Doesn’t encourage me to watch the sequels
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Depends on who the writers are in the upcoming sequel/prequel.
> That is the only part of this that has gone to shit. The directing is good. The cinematography is good. Usually the lighting is good. The cgi is good.
> But all of that can not overcome a TERRIBLE script and story arc that ditches years of lore in favor of fan service.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck their years of lore. If its what the fans want, give it to them. Thats what makes a good show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Casual. I'm guessing story lines and deep plots are something you just gloss over for whatever reason.
> 
> Danny went from being the champion of the downtrodden & oppressed since her inception years ago. Then in one episode she went batshit crazy and became the most evil character in the shows history.
> 
> That is as dumb as it gets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You obviously havent been paying attention to this show if you think Danny changed in 1 episode. Shes talked about burning cities to the ground since day 1, and on a number of occasions she had to be talked out of committing horrific acts of barbarism, and on other occasions she went through with it, like crucifying "the Masters". Madness runs in that family. If you knew the history better, you wouldnt be so confused right now.
Click to expand...

Crucifying the masters was not horrific lol. 
And I know the history perfectly fine. You are conflating established lore from the source material to the subtle hints in the show post books that hint at her arc going in an alternate direction. 
If Danny was going to go berserk it should have been AFTER the conflict for the throne with Jon and who ever else ends up trying to claim it. NOT after her personal hair dresser was beheaded. 
The motivation is absurd


----------



## BlackFlag

Samwell Tarly killed more people in the show than the entire Golden Company


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Look, plot lines and character development is just plain fucking hard work.  Puzo  and Coppola had over 30 rewrites to make Godfather I, agonizing over the tiniest things. 

It's as if Beavis and Butthead wound up as the writers here. Yeah, yeah, that's  cool. burnnnnnnnnn


----------



## martybegan

rightwinger said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right now.....I really don’t care what they do in the last episode
> 
> Doesn’t encourage me to watch the sequels
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on who the writers are in the upcoming sequel/prequel.
> That is the only part of this that has gone to shit. The directing is good. The cinematography is good. Usually the lighting is good. The cgi is good.
> But all of that can not overcome a TERRIBLE script and story arc that ditches years of lore in favor of fan service.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck their years of lore. If its what the fans want, give it to them. Thats what makes a good show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Casual. I'm guessing story lines and deep plots are something you just gloss over for whatever reason.
> 
> Danny went from being the champion of the downtrodden & oppressed since her inception years ago. Then in one episode she went batshit crazy and became the most evil character in the shows history.
> 
> That is as dumb as it gets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You obviously havent been paying attention to this show if you think Danny changed in 1 episode. Shes talked about burning cities to the ground since day 1, and on a number of occasions she had to be talked out of committing horrific acts of barbarism, and on other occasions she went through with it, like crucifying "the Masters". Madness runs in that family. If you knew the history better, you wouldnt be so confused right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So is Jon Snow mad?
Click to expand...


He's got Stark blood in him, which makes him both more grounded, and also more likely to miss obvious political maneuvering. 

Stark men are far too trusting, and even if he's a Targaryen by male line blood, he was raised a Stark.


----------



## Godboy

rightwinger said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right now.....I really don’t care what they do in the last episode
> 
> Doesn’t encourage me to watch the sequels
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on who the writers are in the upcoming sequel/prequel.
> That is the only part of this that has gone to shit. The directing is good. The cinematography is good. Usually the lighting is good. The cgi is good.
> But all of that can not overcome a TERRIBLE script and story arc that ditches years of lore in favor of fan service.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck their years of lore. If its what the fans want, give it to them. Thats what makes a good show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Casual. I'm guessing story lines and deep plots are something you just gloss over for whatever reason.
> 
> Danny went from being the champion of the downtrodden & oppressed since her inception years ago. Then in one episode she went batshit crazy and became the most evil character in the shows history.
> 
> That is as dumb as it gets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You obviously havent been paying attention to this show if you think Danny changed in 1 episode. Shes talked about burning cities to the ground since day 1, and on a number of occasions she had to be talked out of committing horrific acts of barbarism, and on other occasions she went through with it, like crucifying "the Masters". Madness runs in that family. If you knew the history better, you wouldnt be so confused right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So is Jon Snow mad?
Click to expand...

Jon did better on the madness "coin flip".


----------



## rightwinger

DGS49 said:


> On another topic, I again have issues with the Dragon thing.  Don't they ever have to stop to re-fuel?  Don't they get tired?
> 
> How hot is Dragon Flame that it causes large stone buildings to crumble, with even a glancing taste of it?  Is there a problem with the mortar at King's Landing?  Can't stand a little heat?
> 
> I'm willing to suspend my disbelief to a certain extent to allow for the existence of Dragons on this mythical planet, but they have gone beyond what I'm willing to accept.  It has become a farce.
> 
> And really, they should have created a viable battle plan for Dannie and the Dragon.  Come in at night; attack the flank; hit & run, then hit & run again.  Her "strategy" was simply to come in from the front, when they were obviously expecting a dragon attack and *hope she & the dragon didn't get killed*?  That's not really a strategy, and not "realistic."  It's stupid.


The first time she was attacked by Scorpions she was caught off guard

This time it appeared her strategy was to come in at high altitude and then dive bomb to sea level. Scorpions are hard to reposition, they have to be cranked down. The ships could not react quick enough
The Scorpions on the wall, she flanked and came in behind them


----------



## rightwinger

martybegan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on who the writers are in the upcoming sequel/prequel.
> That is the only part of this that has gone to shit. The directing is good. The cinematography is good. Usually the lighting is good. The cgi is good.
> But all of that can not overcome a TERRIBLE script and story arc that ditches years of lore in favor of fan service.
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck their years of lore. If its what the fans want, give it to them. Thats what makes a good show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Casual. I'm guessing story lines and deep plots are something you just gloss over for whatever reason.
> 
> Danny went from being the champion of the downtrodden & oppressed since her inception years ago. Then in one episode she went batshit crazy and became the most evil character in the shows history.
> 
> That is as dumb as it gets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You obviously havent been paying attention to this show if you think Danny changed in 1 episode. Shes talked about burning cities to the ground since day 1, and on a number of occasions she had to be talked out of committing horrific acts of barbarism, and on other occasions she went through with it, like crucifying "the Masters". Madness runs in that family. If you knew the history better, you wouldnt be so confused right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So is Jon Snow mad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's got Stark blood in him, which makes him both more grounded, and also more likely to miss obvious political maneuvering.
> 
> Stark men are far too trusting, and even if he's a Targaryen by male line blood, he was raised a Stark.
Click to expand...

Starks are stupid and gullible
Ned Stark, Red Wedding, Battle of the Bastards, Sansa agreeing to marry Geoffrey and Ramsay

Jon Snow is probably the dumbest of them all

Look who he picked for Queen


----------



## Godboy

rightwinger said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> On another topic, I again have issues with the Dragon thing.  Don't they ever have to stop to re-fuel?  Don't they get tired?
> 
> How hot is Dragon Flame that it causes large stone buildings to crumble, with even a glancing taste of it?  Is there a problem with the mortar at King's Landing?  Can't stand a little heat?
> 
> I'm willing to suspend my disbelief to a certain extent to allow for the existence of Dragons on this mythical planet, but they have gone beyond what I'm willing to accept.  It has become a farce.
> 
> And really, they should have created a viable battle plan for Dannie and the Dragon.  Come in at night; attack the flank; hit & run, then hit & run again.  Her "strategy" was simply to come in from the front, when they were obviously expecting a dragon attack and *hope she & the dragon didn't get killed*?  That's not really a strategy, and not "realistic."  It's stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> The first time she was attacked by Scorpions she was caught off guard
> 
> This time it appeared her strategy was to come in at high altitude and then dive bomb to sea level. Scorpions are hard to reposition, they have to be cranked down. The ships could not react quick enough
> The Scorpions on the wall, she flanked and came in behind them
Click to expand...

Plus, those ballistas wouldnt be very accurate anyway, especially not when mounted on a bobbing ship in the sea.


----------



## Flash

Cercei has been made out to be a super villain for eight years and she dies by bricks falling on her???? Really?  No big showdown with the people that she had betrayed and harmed over the years?

Big let down.

I wonder if the tall nun is still alive in the dungeon.


----------



## bodecea

rightwinger said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> On another topic, I again have issues with the Dragon thing.  Don't they ever have to stop to re-fuel?  Don't they get tired?
> 
> How hot is Dragon Flame that it causes large stone buildings to crumble, with even a glancing taste of it?  Is there a problem with the mortar at King's Landing?  Can't stand a little heat?
> 
> I'm willing to suspend my disbelief to a certain extent to allow for the existence of Dragons on this mythical planet, but they have gone beyond what I'm willing to accept.  It has become a farce.
> 
> And really, they should have created a viable battle plan for Dannie and the Dragon.  Come in at night; attack the flank; hit & run, then hit & run again.  Her "strategy" was simply to come in from the front, when they were obviously expecting a dragon attack and *hope she & the dragon didn't get killed*?  That's not really a strategy, and not "realistic."  It's stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> The first time she was attacked by Scorpions she was caught off guard
> 
> This time it appeared her strategy was to come in at high altitude and then dive bomb to sea level. Scorpions are hard to reposition, they have to be cranked down. The ships could not react quick enough
> The Scorpions on the wall, she flanked and came in behind them
Click to expand...

The ships had their sails all up...for brilliant sailors, the Iron born were really really stupid.....dead in the water ships.


----------



## Darkwind

Godboy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> On another topic, I again have issues with the Dragon thing.  Don't they ever have to stop to re-fuel?  Don't they get tired?
> 
> How hot is Dragon Flame that it causes large stone buildings to crumble, with even a glancing taste of it?  Is there a problem with the mortar at King's Landing?  Can't stand a little heat?
> 
> I'm willing to suspend my disbelief to a certain extent to allow for the existence of Dragons on this mythical planet, but they have gone beyond what I'm willing to accept.  It has become a farce.
> 
> And really, they should have created a viable battle plan for Dannie and the Dragon.  Come in at night; attack the flank; hit & run, then hit & run again.  Her "strategy" was simply to come in from the front, when they were obviously expecting a dragon attack and *hope she & the dragon didn't get killed*?  That's not really a strategy, and not "realistic."  It's stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> The first time she was attacked by Scorpions she was caught off guard
> 
> This time it appeared her strategy was to come in at high altitude and then dive bomb to sea level. Scorpions are hard to reposition, they have to be cranked down. The ships could not react quick enough
> The Scorpions on the wall, she flanked and came in behind them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Plus, those ballistas wouldnt be very accurate anyway, especially not when mounted on a bobbing ship in the sea.
Click to expand...

I was curious as to why,  a couple of Dragons flying at what, 2, 3 thousand feet, couldn't spot a fleet that large. Those little promontory rocks were not going to hide them from a dragon.  They just happened to be 'snuck up on'?

Seriously, if you are going to write this poorly because you have a short two-year deadline and a limited budget, then just don't do it at all.


----------



## rightwinger

Godboy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> On another topic, I again have issues with the Dragon thing.  Don't they ever have to stop to re-fuel?  Don't they get tired?
> 
> How hot is Dragon Flame that it causes large stone buildings to crumble, with even a glancing taste of it?  Is there a problem with the mortar at King's Landing?  Can't stand a little heat?
> 
> I'm willing to suspend my disbelief to a certain extent to allow for the existence of Dragons on this mythical planet, but they have gone beyond what I'm willing to accept.  It has become a farce.
> 
> And really, they should have created a viable battle plan for Dannie and the Dragon.  Come in at night; attack the flank; hit & run, then hit & run again.  Her "strategy" was simply to come in from the front, when they were obviously expecting a dragon attack and *hope she & the dragon didn't get killed*?  That's not really a strategy, and not "realistic."  It's stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> The first time she was attacked by Scorpions she was caught off guard
> 
> This time it appeared her strategy was to come in at high altitude and then dive bomb to sea level. Scorpions are hard to reposition, they have to be cranked down. The ships could not react quick enough
> The Scorpions on the wall, she flanked and came in behind them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Plus, those ballistas wouldnt be very accurate anyway, especially not when mounted on a bobbing ship in the sea.
Click to expand...

If you look at flak from anti aircraft guns in WWII, they had a hard time shooting down aircraft with a shotgun like round

Imagine a big crossbow trying to hit a moving target

Dany was caught off guard the first time. In episode 5 she had learned their weakness


----------



## bodecea

Best part....Clegane Bowl.


----------



## rightwinger

Flash said:


> Cercei has been made out to be a super villain for eight years and she dies by bricks falling on her???? Really?  No big showdown with the people that she had betrayed and harmed over the years?
> 
> Big let down.
> 
> I wonder if the tall nun is still alive in the dungeon.



Last night she looked sympathetic compared to Dany
I had expected Cersei to surrender with the bells and then blow up the city before she left

But it was sweet little Dany


----------



## rightwinger

bodecea said:


> Best part....Clegane Bowl.


Loved the look on the Hounds face

WTF do I have to do to kill this guy?


----------



## BlackFlag

bodecea said:


> Best part....Clegane Bowl.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Now we know where Beavis and Butthead ended up.  They wrote this last episode!


----------



## CrusaderFrank

BlackFlag said:


> Samwell Tarly killed more people in the show than the entire Golden Company



OMG!!!  Covfefe nose wash!


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Grampa Murked U said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right now.....I really don’t care what they do in the last episode
> 
> Doesn’t encourage me to watch the sequels
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on who the writers are in the upcoming sequel/prequel.
> That is the only part of this that has gone to shit. The directing is good. The cinematography is good. Usually the lighting is good. The cgi is good.
> But all of that can not overcome a TERRIBLE script and story arc that ditches years of lore in favor of fan service.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck their years of lore. If its what the fans want, give it to them. Thats what makes a good show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Casual. I'm guessing story lines and deep plots are something you just gloss over for whatever reason.
> 
> Danny went from being the champion of the downtrodden & oppressed since her inception years ago. Then in one episode she went batshit crazy and became the most evil character in the shows history.
> 
> That is as dumb as it gets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You obviously havent been paying attention to this show if you think Danny changed in 1 episode. Shes talked about burning cities to the ground since day 1, and on a number of occasions she had to be talked out of committing horrific acts of barbarism, and on other occasions she went through with it, like crucifying "the Masters". Madness runs in that family. If you knew the history better, you wouldnt be so confused right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Crucifying the masters was not horrific lol.
> And I know the history perfectly fine. You are conflating established lore from the source material to the subtle hints in the show post books that hint at her arc going in an alternate direction.
> If Danny was going to go berserk it should have been AFTER the conflict for the throne with Jon and who ever else ends up trying to claim it. NOT after her personal hair dresser was beheaded.
> The motivation is absurd
Click to expand...

Dany went berserk when she realized that no one loved her.  Jon was loved by his men, by the wildlings, by his family.  Dany who finally exoressed her love for Jon was rebuffed.  No one loved her except for the girl that was beheaded.   Then she went berserk.


----------



## BlackFlag

Everone should read the Wheel of Time series


----------



## CrusaderFrank

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR killed off Jamie. The only Alpha left is Tyrion who CANNOT survive in the GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR world


----------



## BlackFlag

CrusaderFrank said:


> GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR killed off Jamie. The only Alpha left is Tyrion who CANNOT survive in the GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR world


Sansa.  Last alpha standing.  The 1st of her name.  Queen of the Andals, the Rhoynar and the First Men, Lord of the Seven Kingdoms, and Protector of the Realm.


----------



## rightwinger

BlackFlag said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR killed off Jamie. The only Alpha left is Tyrion who CANNOT survive in the GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR world
> 
> 
> 
> Sansa.  Last alpha standing.  The 1st of her name.  Queen of the Andals, the Rhoynar and the First Men, Lord of the Seven Kingdoms, and Protector of the Realm.
Click to expand...

Better than Jon


----------



## CrusaderFrank

BlackFlag said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR killed off Jamie. The only Alpha left is Tyrion who CANNOT survive in the GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR world
> 
> 
> 
> Sansa.  Last alpha standing.  The 1st of her name.  Queen of the Andals, the Rhoynar and the First Men, Lord of the Seven Kingdoms, and Protector of the Realm.
Click to expand...


Yes!  Sansa on the Iron Throne. Jon heads north and meets up with Ghost. Arya opens up a series of Tiger Schumann Ninja schools


----------



## BlackFlag

rightwinger said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR killed off Jamie. The only Alpha left is Tyrion who CANNOT survive in the GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR world
> 
> 
> 
> Sansa.  Last alpha standing.  The 1st of her name.  Queen of the Andals, the Rhoynar and the First Men, Lord of the Seven Kingdoms, and Protector of the Realm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Better than Jon
Click to expand...

Yep Jon’s an idiot


----------



## BlackFlag

CrusaderFrank said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR killed off Jamie. The only Alpha left is Tyrion who CANNOT survive in the GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR world
> 
> 
> 
> Sansa.  Last alpha standing.  The 1st of her name.  Queen of the Andals, the Rhoynar and the First Men, Lord of the Seven Kingdoms, and Protector of the Realm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes!  Sansa on the Iron Throne. Jon heads north and meets up with Ghost. Arya opens up a series of Tiger Schumann Ninja schools
Click to expand...

Everyone else is dead.  Literally.  Has to be Sansa.


----------



## rightwinger

CrusaderFrank said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR killed off Jamie. The only Alpha left is Tyrion who CANNOT survive in the GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR world
> 
> 
> 
> Sansa.  Last alpha standing.  The 1st of her name.  Queen of the Andals, the Rhoynar and the First Men, Lord of the Seven Kingdoms, and Protector of the Realm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes!  Sansa on the Iron Throne. Jon heads north and meets up with Ghost. Arya opens up a series of Tiger Schumann Ninja schools
Click to expand...

Iron Throne is worthless now


----------



## BlackFlag

rightwinger said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR killed off Jamie. The only Alpha left is Tyrion who CANNOT survive in the GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR world
> 
> 
> 
> Sansa.  Last alpha standing.  The 1st of her name.  Queen of the Andals, the Rhoynar and the First Men, Lord of the Seven Kingdoms, and Protector of the Realm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes!  Sansa on the Iron Throne. Jon heads north and meets up with Ghost. Arya opens up a series of Tiger Schumann Ninja schools
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iron Throne is worthless now
Click to expand...

Did Drogon melt it?  I read that somewhere but I don’t remember it happening


----------



## rightwinger

BlackFlag said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR killed off Jamie. The only Alpha left is Tyrion who CANNOT survive in the GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR world
> 
> 
> 
> Sansa.  Last alpha standing.  The 1st of her name.  Queen of the Andals, the Rhoynar and the First Men, Lord of the Seven Kingdoms, and Protector of the Realm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes!  Sansa on the Iron Throne. Jon heads north and meets up with Ghost. Arya opens up a series of Tiger Schumann Ninja schools
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iron Throne is worthless now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did Drogon melt it?  I read that somewhere but I don’t remember it happening
Click to expand...

Dont remember seeing the throne room


----------



## Flash

Drogon is a damn good dragon child.

"What did you do for your mother of dragons on mother's day, Drogon?"

Drogon: "I murdered all of her enemies and razed their city. And I bought her some flowers. "


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Tipsycatlover said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on who the writers are in the upcoming sequel/prequel.
> That is the only part of this that has gone to shit. The directing is good. The cinematography is good. Usually the lighting is good. The cgi is good.
> But all of that can not overcome a TERRIBLE script and story arc that ditches years of lore in favor of fan service.
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck their years of lore. If its what the fans want, give it to them. Thats what makes a good show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Casual. I'm guessing story lines and deep plots are something you just gloss over for whatever reason.
> 
> Danny went from being the champion of the downtrodden & oppressed since her inception years ago. Then in one episode she went batshit crazy and became the most evil character in the shows history.
> 
> That is as dumb as it gets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You obviously havent been paying attention to this show if you think Danny changed in 1 episode. Shes talked about burning cities to the ground since day 1, and on a number of occasions she had to be talked out of committing horrific acts of barbarism, and on other occasions she went through with it, like crucifying "the Masters". Madness runs in that family. If you knew the history better, you wouldnt be so confused right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Crucifying the masters was not horrific lol.
> And I know the history perfectly fine. You are conflating established lore from the source material to the subtle hints in the show post books that hint at her arc going in an alternate direction.
> If Danny was going to go berserk it should have been AFTER the conflict for the throne with Jon and who ever else ends up trying to claim it. NOT after her personal hair dresser was beheaded.
> The motivation is absurd
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dany went berserk when she realized that no one loved her.  Jon was loved by his men, by the wildlings, by his family.  Dany who finally exoressed her love for Jon was rebuffed.  No one loved her except for the girl that was beheaded.   Then she went berserk.
Click to expand...

So female emotions?

Again....lofuckingl


----------



## BlackFlag

Any other time of the month and Dany would have been fine.  Curse you, bad luck!


----------



## Godboy

Grampa Murked U said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck their years of lore. If its what the fans want, give it to them. Thats what makes a good show.
> 
> 
> 
> Casual. I'm guessing story lines and deep plots are something you just gloss over for whatever reason.
> 
> Danny went from being the champion of the downtrodden & oppressed since her inception years ago. Then in one episode she went batshit crazy and became the most evil character in the shows history.
> 
> That is as dumb as it gets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You obviously havent been paying attention to this show if you think Danny changed in 1 episode. Shes talked about burning cities to the ground since day 1, and on a number of occasions she had to be talked out of committing horrific acts of barbarism, and on other occasions she went through with it, like crucifying "the Masters". Madness runs in that family. If you knew the history better, you wouldnt be so confused right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Crucifying the masters was not horrific lol.
> And I know the history perfectly fine. You are conflating established lore from the source material to the subtle hints in the show post books that hint at her arc going in an alternate direction.
> If Danny was going to go berserk it should have been AFTER the conflict for the throne with Jon and who ever else ends up trying to claim it. NOT after her personal hair dresser was beheaded.
> The motivation is absurd
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dany went berserk when she realized that no one loved her.  Jon was loved by his men, by the wildlings, by his family.  Dany who finally exoressed her love for Jon was rebuffed.  No one loved her except for the girl that was beheaded.   Then she went berserk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So female emotions?
> 
> Again....lofuckingl
Click to expand...

Tyrion and others have been talking her out of her "darker instincts" from the beginning, but many times unsuccessfully.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Godboy said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Casual. I'm guessing story lines and deep plots are something you just gloss over for whatever reason.
> 
> Danny went from being the champion of the downtrodden & oppressed since her inception years ago. Then in one episode she went batshit crazy and became the most evil character in the shows history.
> 
> That is as dumb as it gets.
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously havent been paying attention to this show if you think Danny changed in 1 episode. Shes talked about burning cities to the ground since day 1, and on a number of occasions she had to be talked out of committing horrific acts of barbarism, and on other occasions she went through with it, like crucifying "the Masters". Madness runs in that family. If you knew the history better, you wouldnt be so confused right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Crucifying the masters was not horrific lol.
> And I know the history perfectly fine. You are conflating established lore from the source material to the subtle hints in the show post books that hint at her arc going in an alternate direction.
> If Danny was going to go berserk it should have been AFTER the conflict for the throne with Jon and who ever else ends up trying to claim it. NOT after her personal hair dresser was beheaded.
> The motivation is absurd
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dany went berserk when she realized that no one loved her.  Jon was loved by his men, by the wildlings, by his family.  Dany who finally exoressed her love for Jon was rebuffed.  No one loved her except for the girl that was beheaded.   Then she went berserk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So female emotions?
> 
> Again....lofuckingl
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tyrion and others have been talking her out of her "darker instincts" from the beginning, but many times unsuccessfully.
Click to expand...

Whatever you have to tell yourself to excuse the worst television collapse in history due to SHIT WRITTING


----------



## CrusaderFrank

rightwinger said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR killed off Jamie. The only Alpha left is Tyrion who CANNOT survive in the GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR world
> 
> 
> 
> Sansa.  Last alpha standing.  The 1st of her name.  Queen of the Andals, the Rhoynar and the First Men, Lord of the Seven Kingdoms, and Protector of the Realm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes!  Sansa on the Iron Throne. Jon heads north and meets up with Ghost. Arya opens up a series of Tiger Schumann Ninja schools
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iron Throne is worthless now
Click to expand...

Hitler finds out Sansa on the Iron Throne


----------



## EvilCat Breath

It seems pretty certain now that it will be Jon on the iron throne.   I can't see him in a fight with Dany though.  Arya maybe.  

I was so disappointed in Jamie.  I thought he recognized how evil his sister was and put an end to her.


----------



## rightwinger

Tipsycatlover said:


> It seems pretty certain now that it will be Jon on the iron throne.   I can't see him in a fight with Dany though.  Arya maybe.
> 
> I was so disappointed in Jamie.  I thought he recognized how evil his sister was and put an end to her.


A lot of plot lines had disappointing resolution

Kings Landing is no more, no throne to sit on 
I think Dany has destroyed any hope of uniting the seven kingdoms under one king


----------



## Flash




----------



## Flash

Outside of the Northman that Jon killed for trying to rape that woman did his side even have one casualty?


----------



## Darkwind

So, we are down to one Lannister, one Baratheon, one Stark, and two Targaryen.

I enjoyed that episode because it was pretty straight forward carnage with a little crazy.

I actually get Danerys going a bit nuts.  It's in her family.  Yet, Jon shows maturity and grace under stress and battle.

Hmmm....~as I stroke My chin~

Gods, could it be more obvious?

Still, the last scene with Tyrion and Jamie was a good one.  Homie almost got misty-eyed.

lol

Tyrion, the only honorable man in the seven kingdoms.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Bronn, Cersei and Tyrion just stopped developing 3 seasons ago. 

This last episode will suck worse than French Connection 2


----------



## rightwinger

Darkwind said:


> So, we are down to one Lannister, one Baratheon, one Stark, and two Targaryen.
> 
> I enjoyed that episode because it was pretty straight forward carnage with a little crazy.
> 
> I actually get Danerys going a bit nuts.  It's in her family.  Yet, Jon shows maturity and grace under stress and battle.
> 
> Hmmm....~as I stroke My chin~
> 
> Gods, could it be more obvious?
> 
> Still, the last scene with Tyrion and Jamie was a good one.  Homie almost got misty-eyed.
> 
> lol
> 
> Tyrion, the only honorable man in the seven kingdoms.


How can anyone support Jon Snow when he was the one who brought Crazy Khalisi? He has also repeatedly said he doesn’t want it 

Tyrion would be a great choice but he is still an Imp. The people wouldn’t support him

Seems Sansa by default.....YUK


----------



## CrusaderFrank

rightwinger said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, we are down to one Lannister, one Baratheon, one Stark, and two Targaryen.
> 
> I enjoyed that episode because it was pretty straight forward carnage with a little crazy.
> 
> I actually get Danerys going a bit nuts.  It's in her family.  Yet, Jon shows maturity and grace under stress and battle.
> 
> Hmmm....~as I stroke My chin~
> 
> Gods, could it be more obvious?
> 
> Still, the last scene with Tyrion and Jamie was a good one.  Homie almost got misty-eyed.
> 
> lol
> 
> Tyrion, the only honorable man in the seven kingdoms.
> 
> 
> 
> How can anyone support Jon Snow when he was the one who brought Crazy Khalisi? He has also repeatedly said he doesn’t want it
> 
> Tyrion would be a great choice but he is still an Imp. The people wouldn’t support him
> 
> Seems Sansa by default.....YUK
Click to expand...

Clearly, GRrrRRRrrr Martin got picked on in school by the Alphas and jocks and GOT is his revenge. He lived through Tyrion which is how you can tell hes barely been involved these past few seasons


----------



## BlackFlag

Game of Thrones.....
A Song of Ice and Fire.....

It's all just trash now.  Go read Harry Potter or something, you cocksucking idiots


----------



## Flash

BlackFlag said:


> Game of Thrones.....
> A Song of Ice and Fire.....
> 
> It's all just trash now.  Go read Harry Potter or something, you cocksucking idiots




...or just watch the final episode and bitch about it.


----------



## Darkwind

Flash said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Game of Thrones.....
> A Song of Ice and Fire.....
> 
> It's all just trash now.  Go read Harry Potter or something, you cocksucking idiots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...or just watch the final episode and bitch about it.
Click to expand...

That's the plan.

I was hoping for a better ending to this saga, but oh well.


----------



## miketx

Its. not. real.


----------



## Flash

Darkwind said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Game of Thrones.....
> A Song of Ice and Fire.....
> 
> It's all just trash now.  Go read Harry Potter or something, you cocksucking idiots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...or just watch the final episode and bitch about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the plan.
> 
> I was hoping for a better ending to this saga, but oh well.
Click to expand...



When you turn on the TV you get what Hollywood gives you.  Most of the time it sucks.

I suspect that if any of us had the opportunity to talk to either Dumb or Dumber about Season 8 they would tell us they gave us a spectacular ending.  After all visually it has been great and we all know it took over a year to make and cost a ton of money.

However, neither one of them would have a clue as to why we were disappointed.  After all they gave us the Hollywood formula.  What could possibly go wrong?

Once they went off of Martin's script and started to make up their own story it was destined to suck. 

Martin is an asshole and a Moon Bat slob but he was a genius creating the world and a rich story.  Dumb and Dumber just typical Hollywood scrip writers.  Their next project will probably be Mod Squad II or something.


----------



## Flash




----------



## Flash




----------



## Darkwind

Flash said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Game of Thrones.....
> A Song of Ice and Fire.....
> 
> It's all just trash now.  Go read Harry Potter or something, you cocksucking idiots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...or just watch the final episode and bitch about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the plan.
> 
> I was hoping for a better ending to this saga, but oh well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When you turn on the TV you get what Hollywood gives you.  Most of the time it sucks.
> 
> I suspect that if any of us had the opportunity to talk to either Dumb or Dumber about Season 8 they would tell us they gave us a spectacular ending.  After all visually it has been great and we all know it took over a year to make and cost a ton of money.
> 
> However, neither one of them would have a clue as to why we were disappointed.  After all they gave us the Hollywood formula.  What could possibly go wrong?
> 
> Once they went off of Martin's script and started to make up their own story it was destined to suck.
> 
> Martin is an asshole and a Moon Bat slob but he was a genius creating the world and a rich story.  Dumb and Dumber just typical Hollywood scrip writers.  Their next project will probably be Mod Squad II or something.
Click to expand...

That's nice.

I had expectations and I've been disappointed.  

It is NOT the end of the world, nor even the end of the day.  

I watch and read with the expectation of being entertained by a story, complete with all the elements that go into a story.  If the story sucks, I put it down and stop reading, or change the channel.  If the story is great, I read or watch all of it, then I process the story internally and assess if I am satisfied with the outcome. 

If I am, I recommend it to people who ask or who are interested in recommendations on movies or books.

If I am not, I bitch about it as every person on the planet does.

So far, A Song of Fire and Ice has been a good series of stories and I look forward to finishing it.  Game of Thrones, while having its problems, was entertaining and worthy of the time taken out of a busy day to watch and be entertained.  

Until this season.

It seems that the vast majority of the people who were into GoT are also very disappointed in the ending.  They, like Me, are expressing dissatisfaction with the way this was wrapped up.  

Seems like we are holding to tradition, as we should.  The reasons for its bad ending are just speculation but based upon some reasonable issues that have plagued this season.  

The consequences to HBO may or may not be significant, but one thing is certain.  They should relearn the concept that people get invested in storylines and they'd do well to not cut corners when bringing them to an end.


----------



## rightwinger

Darkwind said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Game of Thrones.....
> A Song of Ice and Fire.....
> 
> It's all just trash now.  Go read Harry Potter or something, you cocksucking idiots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...or just watch the final episode and bitch about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the plan.
> 
> I was hoping for a better ending to this saga, but oh well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When you turn on the TV you get what Hollywood gives you.  Most of the time it sucks.
> 
> I suspect that if any of us had the opportunity to talk to either Dumb or Dumber about Season 8 they would tell us they gave us a spectacular ending.  After all visually it has been great and we all know it took over a year to make and cost a ton of money.
> 
> However, neither one of them would have a clue as to why we were disappointed.  After all they gave us the Hollywood formula.  What could possibly go wrong?
> 
> Once they went off of Martin's script and started to make up their own story it was destined to suck.
> 
> Martin is an asshole and a Moon Bat slob but he was a genius creating the world and a rich story.  Dumb and Dumber just typical Hollywood scrip writers.  Their next project will probably be Mod Squad II or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's nice.
> 
> I had expectations and I've been disappointed.
> 
> It is NOT the end of the world, nor even the end of the day.
> 
> I watch and read with the expectation of being entertained by a story, complete with all the elements that go into a story.  If the story sucks, I put it down and stop reading, or change the channel.  If the story is great, I read or watch all of it, then I process the story internally and assess if I am satisfied with the outcome.
> 
> If I am, I recommend it to people who ask or who are interested in recommendations on movies or books.
> 
> If I am not, I bitch about it as every person on the planet does.
> 
> So far, A Song of Fire and Ice has been a good series of stories and I look forward to finishing it.  Game of Thrones, while having its problems, was entertaining and worthy of the time taken out of a busy day to watch and be entertained.
> 
> Until this season.
> 
> It seems that the vast majority of the people who were into GoT are also very disappointed in the ending.  They, like Me, are expressing dissatisfaction with the way this was wrapped up.
> 
> Seems like we are holding to tradition, as we should.  The reasons for its bad ending are just speculation but based upon some reasonable issues that have plagued this season.
> 
> The consequences to HBO may or may not be significant, but one thing is certain.  They should relearn the concept that people get invested in storylines and they'd do well to not cut corners when bringing them to an end.
Click to expand...

I think the consequences to HBO are immense

They are looking at the loss of their biggest ratings draw and are proposing three or four sequels 

If the loyal fans feel betrayed or lost interest in the storylines, they will not be back

I sat through eight seasons for this?


----------



## Camp

Obviously, scholars and certified historians have been disappointed in the story, completely ignoring the story in history books.


----------



## rightwinger

Camp said:


> Obviously, scholars and certified historians have been disappointed in the story, completely ignoring the story in history books.



In history there were actually two dragons
They used one for dramatic effect


----------



## DGS49

Did someone actually use the words, "cutting corners" in describing this?

Un.

Fucking.

Believable.

They spent more on each of these episodes than is spent on most full-length feature films.

As for subscriptions, remember that series like this draw subscriptions IN ADVANCE, with people either seeing the earlier seasons, or hearing by word of mouth how enjoyable it was. They sign up for HBO specifically to see Game of Thrones.   A little disappointment with plot lines won't mean anything in terms of subscriber revenue.  

As I said above, the reason why they are truncating the resolution of all story lines is because they don't have three more seasons to get it done.


----------



## Godboy

Flash said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Game of Thrones.....
> A Song of Ice and Fire.....
> 
> It's all just trash now.  Go read Harry Potter or something, you cocksucking idiots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...or just watch the final episode and bitch about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the plan.
> 
> I was hoping for a better ending to this saga, but oh well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When you turn on the TV you get what Hollywood gives you.  Most of the time it sucks.
> 
> I suspect that if any of us had the opportunity to talk to either Dumb or Dumber about Season 8 they would tell us they gave us a spectacular ending.  After all visually it has been great and we all know it took over a year to make and cost a ton of money.
> 
> However, neither one of them would have a clue as to why we were disappointed.  After all they gave us the Hollywood formula.  What could possibly go wrong?
> 
> Once they went off of Martin's script and started to make up their own story it was destined to suck.
> 
> Martin is an asshole and a Moon Bat slob but he was a genius creating the world and a rich story.  Dumb and Dumber just typical Hollywood scrip writers.  Their next project will probably be Mod Squad II or something.
Click to expand...

Martins books were slow and filled with boring minutia. The tv show is a hundred times better than the books.


----------



## BlackFlag

rightwinger said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Game of Thrones.....
> A Song of Ice and Fire.....
> 
> It's all just trash now.  Go read Harry Potter or something, you cocksucking idiots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...or just watch the final episode and bitch about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the plan.
> 
> I was hoping for a better ending to this saga, but oh well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When you turn on the TV you get what Hollywood gives you.  Most of the time it sucks.
> 
> I suspect that if any of us had the opportunity to talk to either Dumb or Dumber about Season 8 they would tell us they gave us a spectacular ending.  After all visually it has been great and we all know it took over a year to make and cost a ton of money.
> 
> However, neither one of them would have a clue as to why we were disappointed.  After all they gave us the Hollywood formula.  What could possibly go wrong?
> 
> Once they went off of Martin's script and started to make up their own story it was destined to suck.
> 
> Martin is an asshole and a Moon Bat slob but he was a genius creating the world and a rich story.  Dumb and Dumber just typical Hollywood scrip writers.  Their next project will probably be Mod Squad II or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's nice.
> 
> I had expectations and I've been disappointed.
> 
> It is NOT the end of the world, nor even the end of the day.
> 
> I watch and read with the expectation of being entertained by a story, complete with all the elements that go into a story.  If the story sucks, I put it down and stop reading, or change the channel.  If the story is great, I read or watch all of it, then I process the story internally and assess if I am satisfied with the outcome.
> 
> If I am, I recommend it to people who ask or who are interested in recommendations on movies or books.
> 
> If I am not, I bitch about it as every person on the planet does.
> 
> So far, A Song of Fire and Ice has been a good series of stories and I look forward to finishing it.  Game of Thrones, while having its problems, was entertaining and worthy of the time taken out of a busy day to watch and be entertained.
> 
> Until this season.
> 
> It seems that the vast majority of the people who were into GoT are also very disappointed in the ending.  They, like Me, are expressing dissatisfaction with the way this was wrapped up.
> 
> Seems like we are holding to tradition, as we should.  The reasons for its bad ending are just speculation but based upon some reasonable issues that have plagued this season.
> 
> The consequences to HBO may or may not be significant, but one thing is certain.  They should relearn the concept that people get invested in storylines and they'd do well to not cut corners when bringing them to an end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think the consequences to HBO are immense
> 
> They are looking at the loss of their biggest ratings draw and are proposing three or four sequels
> 
> If the loyal fans feel betrayed or lost interest in the storylines, they will not be back
> 
> I sat through eight seasons for this?
Click to expand...

I have no interest in the prequels.  The night king ended up being trash and I can’t possibly care about him  and pretend he’s some big baddie.


----------



## Flash




----------



## rightwinger

BlackFlag said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...or just watch the final episode and bitch about it.
> 
> 
> 
> That's the plan.
> 
> I was hoping for a better ending to this saga, but oh well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When you turn on the TV you get what Hollywood gives you.  Most of the time it sucks.
> 
> I suspect that if any of us had the opportunity to talk to either Dumb or Dumber about Season 8 they would tell us they gave us a spectacular ending.  After all visually it has been great and we all know it took over a year to make and cost a ton of money.
> 
> However, neither one of them would have a clue as to why we were disappointed.  After all they gave us the Hollywood formula.  What could possibly go wrong?
> 
> Once they went off of Martin's script and started to make up their own story it was destined to suck.
> 
> Martin is an asshole and a Moon Bat slob but he was a genius creating the world and a rich story.  Dumb and Dumber just typical Hollywood scrip writers.  Their next project will probably be Mod Squad II or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's nice.
> 
> I had expectations and I've been disappointed.
> 
> It is NOT the end of the world, nor even the end of the day.
> 
> I watch and read with the expectation of being entertained by a story, complete with all the elements that go into a story.  If the story sucks, I put it down and stop reading, or change the channel.  If the story is great, I read or watch all of it, then I process the story internally and assess if I am satisfied with the outcome.
> 
> If I am, I recommend it to people who ask or who are interested in recommendations on movies or books.
> 
> If I am not, I bitch about it as every person on the planet does.
> 
> So far, A Song of Fire and Ice has been a good series of stories and I look forward to finishing it.  Game of Thrones, while having its problems, was entertaining and worthy of the time taken out of a busy day to watch and be entertained.
> 
> Until this season.
> 
> It seems that the vast majority of the people who were into GoT are also very disappointed in the ending.  They, like Me, are expressing dissatisfaction with the way this was wrapped up.
> 
> Seems like we are holding to tradition, as we should.  The reasons for its bad ending are just speculation but based upon some reasonable issues that have plagued this season.
> 
> The consequences to HBO may or may not be significant, but one thing is certain.  They should relearn the concept that people get invested in storylines and they'd do well to not cut corners when bringing them to an end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think the consequences to HBO are immense
> 
> They are looking at the loss of their biggest ratings draw and are proposing three or four sequels
> 
> If the loyal fans feel betrayed or lost interest in the storylines, they will not be back
> 
> I sat through eight seasons for this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no interest in the prequels.  The night king ended up being trash and I can’t possibly care about him  and pretend he’s some big baddie.
Click to expand...

Agree

These last episodes have shown there is little reason to dig deeper into how we got there 

Who cares about those White Walkers that lasted only one battle after a thousand years?
Who cares about the Seven Kingdoms any more?

These episodes should have built interest in the franchise, they destroyed it


----------



## Godboy

BlackFlag said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...or just watch the final episode and bitch about it.
> 
> 
> 
> That's the plan.
> 
> I was hoping for a better ending to this saga, but oh well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When you turn on the TV you get what Hollywood gives you.  Most of the time it sucks.
> 
> I suspect that if any of us had the opportunity to talk to either Dumb or Dumber about Season 8 they would tell us they gave us a spectacular ending.  After all visually it has been great and we all know it took over a year to make and cost a ton of money.
> 
> However, neither one of them would have a clue as to why we were disappointed.  After all they gave us the Hollywood formula.  What could possibly go wrong?
> 
> Once they went off of Martin's script and started to make up their own story it was destined to suck.
> 
> Martin is an asshole and a Moon Bat slob but he was a genius creating the world and a rich story.  Dumb and Dumber just typical Hollywood scrip writers.  Their next project will probably be Mod Squad II or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's nice.
> 
> I had expectations and I've been disappointed.
> 
> It is NOT the end of the world, nor even the end of the day.
> 
> I watch and read with the expectation of being entertained by a story, complete with all the elements that go into a story.  If the story sucks, I put it down and stop reading, or change the channel.  If the story is great, I read or watch all of it, then I process the story internally and assess if I am satisfied with the outcome.
> 
> If I am, I recommend it to people who ask or who are interested in recommendations on movies or books.
> 
> If I am not, I bitch about it as every person on the planet does.
> 
> So far, A Song of Fire and Ice has been a good series of stories and I look forward to finishing it.  Game of Thrones, while having its problems, was entertaining and worthy of the time taken out of a busy day to watch and be entertained.
> 
> Until this season.
> 
> It seems that the vast majority of the people who were into GoT are also very disappointed in the ending.  They, like Me, are expressing dissatisfaction with the way this was wrapped up.
> 
> Seems like we are holding to tradition, as we should.  The reasons for its bad ending are just speculation but based upon some reasonable issues that have plagued this season.
> 
> The consequences to HBO may or may not be significant, but one thing is certain.  They should relearn the concept that people get invested in storylines and they'd do well to not cut corners when bringing them to an end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think the consequences to HBO are immense
> 
> They are looking at the loss of their biggest ratings draw and are proposing three or four sequels
> 
> If the loyal fans feel betrayed or lost interest in the storylines, they will not be back
> 
> I sat through eight seasons for this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no interest in the prequels.  The night king ended up being trash and I can’t possibly care about him  and pretend he’s some big baddie.
Click to expand...

Yet youll be here complaining about every episode as they come out. Youre the guy who complains about a show he never misses and episode of.


----------



## BlackFlag

Godboy said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the plan.
> 
> I was hoping for a better ending to this saga, but oh well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you turn on the TV you get what Hollywood gives you.  Most of the time it sucks.
> 
> I suspect that if any of us had the opportunity to talk to either Dumb or Dumber about Season 8 they would tell us they gave us a spectacular ending.  After all visually it has been great and we all know it took over a year to make and cost a ton of money.
> 
> However, neither one of them would have a clue as to why we were disappointed.  After all they gave us the Hollywood formula.  What could possibly go wrong?
> 
> Once they went off of Martin's script and started to make up their own story it was destined to suck.
> 
> Martin is an asshole and a Moon Bat slob but he was a genius creating the world and a rich story.  Dumb and Dumber just typical Hollywood scrip writers.  Their next project will probably be Mod Squad II or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's nice.
> 
> I had expectations and I've been disappointed.
> 
> It is NOT the end of the world, nor even the end of the day.
> 
> I watch and read with the expectation of being entertained by a story, complete with all the elements that go into a story.  If the story sucks, I put it down and stop reading, or change the channel.  If the story is great, I read or watch all of it, then I process the story internally and assess if I am satisfied with the outcome.
> 
> If I am, I recommend it to people who ask or who are interested in recommendations on movies or books.
> 
> If I am not, I bitch about it as every person on the planet does.
> 
> So far, A Song of Fire and Ice has been a good series of stories and I look forward to finishing it.  Game of Thrones, while having its problems, was entertaining and worthy of the time taken out of a busy day to watch and be entertained.
> 
> Until this season.
> 
> It seems that the vast majority of the people who were into GoT are also very disappointed in the ending.  They, like Me, are expressing dissatisfaction with the way this was wrapped up.
> 
> Seems like we are holding to tradition, as we should.  The reasons for its bad ending are just speculation but based upon some reasonable issues that have plagued this season.
> 
> The consequences to HBO may or may not be significant, but one thing is certain.  They should relearn the concept that people get invested in storylines and they'd do well to not cut corners when bringing them to an end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think the consequences to HBO are immense
> 
> They are looking at the loss of their biggest ratings draw and are proposing three or four sequels
> 
> If the loyal fans feel betrayed or lost interest in the storylines, they will not be back
> 
> I sat through eight seasons for this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no interest in the prequels.  The night king ended up being trash and I can’t possibly care about him  and pretend he’s some big baddie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet youll be here complaining about every episode as they come out. Youre the guy who complains about a show he never misses and episode of.
Click to expand...

Have I complained about Star Wars since Last Jedi?  Go suck a cock, idiot.


----------



## rightwinger

Godboy said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the plan.
> 
> I was hoping for a better ending to this saga, but oh well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you turn on the TV you get what Hollywood gives you.  Most of the time it sucks.
> 
> I suspect that if any of us had the opportunity to talk to either Dumb or Dumber about Season 8 they would tell us they gave us a spectacular ending.  After all visually it has been great and we all know it took over a year to make and cost a ton of money.
> 
> However, neither one of them would have a clue as to why we were disappointed.  After all they gave us the Hollywood formula.  What could possibly go wrong?
> 
> Once they went off of Martin's script and started to make up their own story it was destined to suck.
> 
> Martin is an asshole and a Moon Bat slob but he was a genius creating the world and a rich story.  Dumb and Dumber just typical Hollywood scrip writers.  Their next project will probably be Mod Squad II or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's nice.
> 
> I had expectations and I've been disappointed.
> 
> It is NOT the end of the world, nor even the end of the day.
> 
> I watch and read with the expectation of being entertained by a story, complete with all the elements that go into a story.  If the story sucks, I put it down and stop reading, or change the channel.  If the story is great, I read or watch all of it, then I process the story internally and assess if I am satisfied with the outcome.
> 
> If I am, I recommend it to people who ask or who are interested in recommendations on movies or books.
> 
> If I am not, I bitch about it as every person on the planet does.
> 
> So far, A Song of Fire and Ice has been a good series of stories and I look forward to finishing it.  Game of Thrones, while having its problems, was entertaining and worthy of the time taken out of a busy day to watch and be entertained.
> 
> Until this season.
> 
> It seems that the vast majority of the people who were into GoT are also very disappointed in the ending.  They, like Me, are expressing dissatisfaction with the way this was wrapped up.
> 
> Seems like we are holding to tradition, as we should.  The reasons for its bad ending are just speculation but based upon some reasonable issues that have plagued this season.
> 
> The consequences to HBO may or may not be significant, but one thing is certain.  They should relearn the concept that people get invested in storylines and they'd do well to not cut corners when bringing them to an end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think the consequences to HBO are immense
> 
> They are looking at the loss of their biggest ratings draw and are proposing three or four sequels
> 
> If the loyal fans feel betrayed or lost interest in the storylines, they will not be back
> 
> I sat through eight seasons for this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no interest in the prequels.  The night king ended up being trash and I can’t possibly care about him  and pretend he’s some big baddie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet youll be here complaining about every episode as they come out. Youre the guy who complains about a show he never misses and episode of.
Click to expand...

After eight seasons, I will watch the final episode. I have that much invested

But HBO will have a hard time convincing me that I should get wrapped up  in any of the prequels 

I really don’t fear the White Walkers and don’t care about Family Lannister, Stark, Taegarean or any of the others


----------



## impuretrash

rightwinger said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you turn on the TV you get what Hollywood gives you.  Most of the time it sucks.
> 
> I suspect that if any of us had the opportunity to talk to either Dumb or Dumber about Season 8 they would tell us they gave us a spectacular ending.  After all visually it has been great and we all know it took over a year to make and cost a ton of money.
> 
> However, neither one of them would have a clue as to why we were disappointed.  After all they gave us the Hollywood formula.  What could possibly go wrong?
> 
> Once they went off of Martin's script and started to make up their own story it was destined to suck.
> 
> Martin is an asshole and a Moon Bat slob but he was a genius creating the world and a rich story.  Dumb and Dumber just typical Hollywood scrip writers.  Their next project will probably be Mod Squad II or something.
> 
> 
> 
> That's nice.
> 
> I had expectations and I've been disappointed.
> 
> It is NOT the end of the world, nor even the end of the day.
> 
> I watch and read with the expectation of being entertained by a story, complete with all the elements that go into a story.  If the story sucks, I put it down and stop reading, or change the channel.  If the story is great, I read or watch all of it, then I process the story internally and assess if I am satisfied with the outcome.
> 
> If I am, I recommend it to people who ask or who are interested in recommendations on movies or books.
> 
> If I am not, I bitch about it as every person on the planet does.
> 
> So far, A Song of Fire and Ice has been a good series of stories and I look forward to finishing it.  Game of Thrones, while having its problems, was entertaining and worthy of the time taken out of a busy day to watch and be entertained.
> 
> Until this season.
> 
> It seems that the vast majority of the people who were into GoT are also very disappointed in the ending.  They, like Me, are expressing dissatisfaction with the way this was wrapped up.
> 
> Seems like we are holding to tradition, as we should.  The reasons for its bad ending are just speculation but based upon some reasonable issues that have plagued this season.
> 
> The consequences to HBO may or may not be significant, but one thing is certain.  They should relearn the concept that people get invested in storylines and they'd do well to not cut corners when bringing them to an end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think the consequences to HBO are immense
> 
> They are looking at the loss of their biggest ratings draw and are proposing three or four sequels
> 
> If the loyal fans feel betrayed or lost interest in the storylines, they will not be back
> 
> I sat through eight seasons for this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no interest in the prequels.  The night king ended up being trash and I can’t possibly care about him  and pretend he’s some big baddie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet youll be here complaining about every episode as they come out. Youre the guy who complains about a show he never misses and episode of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After eight seasons, I will watch the final episode. I have that much invested
> 
> But HBO will have a hard time convincing me that I should get wrapped up  in any of the prequels
> 
> I really don’t fear the White Walkers and don’t care about Family Lannister, Stark, Taegarean or any of the others
Click to expand...


The prequels are gonna be Hollywood superhero-esque trash, no doubt about it. 

Hopefully GoT's success influences more epic-fantasy novel adaptations in the future. This time based on stories that are complete so perverted idiot hollywood heebs have a well established narrative to work from instead of making shit up as they go along to please focus groups.


----------



## Darkwind

DGS49 said:


> Did someone actually use the words, "cutting corners" in describing this?
> 
> Un.
> 
> Fucking.
> 
> Believable.
> 
> They spent more on each of these episodes than is spent on most full-length feature films.
> 
> As for subscriptions, remember that series like this draw subscriptions IN ADVANCE, with people either seeing the earlier seasons, or hearing by word of mouth how enjoyable it was. They sign up for HBO specifically to see Game of Thrones.   A little disappointment with plot lines won't mean anything in terms of subscriber revenue.
> 
> As I said above, the reason why they are truncating the resolution of all story lines is because they don't have three more seasons to get it done.


Good lord.  Yes, because spending money foolishly means they did not cut corners.


Un-fucking-believable.


----------



## Godboy

rightwinger said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you turn on the TV you get what Hollywood gives you.  Most of the time it sucks.
> 
> I suspect that if any of us had the opportunity to talk to either Dumb or Dumber about Season 8 they would tell us they gave us a spectacular ending.  After all visually it has been great and we all know it took over a year to make and cost a ton of money.
> 
> However, neither one of them would have a clue as to why we were disappointed.  After all they gave us the Hollywood formula.  What could possibly go wrong?
> 
> Once they went off of Martin's script and started to make up their own story it was destined to suck.
> 
> Martin is an asshole and a Moon Bat slob but he was a genius creating the world and a rich story.  Dumb and Dumber just typical Hollywood scrip writers.  Their next project will probably be Mod Squad II or something.
> 
> 
> 
> That's nice.
> 
> I had expectations and I've been disappointed.
> 
> It is NOT the end of the world, nor even the end of the day.
> 
> I watch and read with the expectation of being entertained by a story, complete with all the elements that go into a story.  If the story sucks, I put it down and stop reading, or change the channel.  If the story is great, I read or watch all of it, then I process the story internally and assess if I am satisfied with the outcome.
> 
> If I am, I recommend it to people who ask or who are interested in recommendations on movies or books.
> 
> If I am not, I bitch about it as every person on the planet does.
> 
> So far, A Song of Fire and Ice has been a good series of stories and I look forward to finishing it.  Game of Thrones, while having its problems, was entertaining and worthy of the time taken out of a busy day to watch and be entertained.
> 
> Until this season.
> 
> It seems that the vast majority of the people who were into GoT are also very disappointed in the ending.  They, like Me, are expressing dissatisfaction with the way this was wrapped up.
> 
> Seems like we are holding to tradition, as we should.  The reasons for its bad ending are just speculation but based upon some reasonable issues that have plagued this season.
> 
> The consequences to HBO may or may not be significant, but one thing is certain.  They should relearn the concept that people get invested in storylines and they'd do well to not cut corners when bringing them to an end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think the consequences to HBO are immense
> 
> They are looking at the loss of their biggest ratings draw and are proposing three or four sequels
> 
> If the loyal fans feel betrayed or lost interest in the storylines, they will not be back
> 
> I sat through eight seasons for this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no interest in the prequels.  The night king ended up being trash and I can’t possibly care about him  and pretend he’s some big baddie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet youll be here complaining about every episode as they come out. Youre the guy who complains about a show he never misses and episode of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After eight seasons, I will watch the final episode. I have that much invested
> 
> But HBO will have a hard time convincing me that I should get wrapped up  in any of the prequels
> 
> I really don’t fear the White Walkers and don’t care about Family Lannister, Stark, Taegarean or any of the others
Click to expand...

There wont be white walkers in the prequal. It will be before the Night King was created. I assume he will be created at the end of that series.


----------



## Flash




----------



## rightwinger

Godboy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's nice.
> 
> I had expectations and I've been disappointed.
> 
> It is NOT the end of the world, nor even the end of the day.
> 
> I watch and read with the expectation of being entertained by a story, complete with all the elements that go into a story.  If the story sucks, I put it down and stop reading, or change the channel.  If the story is great, I read or watch all of it, then I process the story internally and assess if I am satisfied with the outcome.
> 
> If I am, I recommend it to people who ask or who are interested in recommendations on movies or books.
> 
> If I am not, I bitch about it as every person on the planet does.
> 
> So far, A Song of Fire and Ice has been a good series of stories and I look forward to finishing it.  Game of Thrones, while having its problems, was entertaining and worthy of the time taken out of a busy day to watch and be entertained.
> 
> Until this season.
> 
> It seems that the vast majority of the people who were into GoT are also very disappointed in the ending.  They, like Me, are expressing dissatisfaction with the way this was wrapped up.
> 
> Seems like we are holding to tradition, as we should.  The reasons for its bad ending are just speculation but based upon some reasonable issues that have plagued this season.
> 
> The consequences to HBO may or may not be significant, but one thing is certain.  They should relearn the concept that people get invested in storylines and they'd do well to not cut corners when bringing them to an end.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the consequences to HBO are immense
> 
> They are looking at the loss of their biggest ratings draw and are proposing three or four sequels
> 
> If the loyal fans feel betrayed or lost interest in the storylines, they will not be back
> 
> I sat through eight seasons for this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no interest in the prequels.  The night king ended up being trash and I can’t possibly care about him  and pretend he’s some big baddie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet youll be here complaining about every episode as they come out. Youre the guy who complains about a show he never misses and episode of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After eight seasons, I will watch the final episode. I have that much invested
> 
> But HBO will have a hard time convincing me that I should get wrapped up  in any of the prequels
> 
> I really don’t fear the White Walkers and don’t care about Family Lannister, Stark, Taegarean or any of the others
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There wont be white walkers in the prequal. It will be before the Night King was created. I assume he will be created at the end of that series.
Click to expand...

Woop de freak’n do


----------



## miketx

rightwinger said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Game of Thrones.....
> A Song of Ice and Fire.....
> 
> It's all just trash now.  Go read Harry Potter or something, you cocksucking idiots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...or just watch the final episode and bitch about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the plan.
> 
> I was hoping for a better ending to this saga, but oh well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When you turn on the TV you get what Hollywood gives you.  Most of the time it sucks.
> 
> I suspect that if any of us had the opportunity to talk to either Dumb or Dumber about Season 8 they would tell us they gave us a spectacular ending.  After all visually it has been great and we all know it took over a year to make and cost a ton of money.
> 
> However, neither one of them would have a clue as to why we were disappointed.  After all they gave us the Hollywood formula.  What could possibly go wrong?
> 
> Once they went off of Martin's script and started to make up their own story it was destined to suck.
> 
> Martin is an asshole and a Moon Bat slob but he was a genius creating the world and a rich story.  Dumb and Dumber just typical Hollywood scrip writers.  Their next project will probably be Mod Squad II or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's nice.
> 
> I had expectations and I've been disappointed.
> 
> It is NOT the end of the world, nor even the end of the day.
> 
> I watch and read with the expectation of being entertained by a story, complete with all the elements that go into a story.  If the story sucks, I put it down and stop reading, or change the channel.  If the story is great, I read or watch all of it, then I process the story internally and assess if I am satisfied with the outcome.
> 
> If I am, I recommend it to people who ask or who are interested in recommendations on movies or books.
> 
> If I am not, I bitch about it as every person on the planet does.
> 
> So far, A Song of Fire and Ice has been a good series of stories and I look forward to finishing it.  Game of Thrones, while having its problems, was entertaining and worthy of the time taken out of a busy day to watch and be entertained.
> 
> Until this season.
> 
> It seems that the vast majority of the people who were into GoT are also very disappointed in the ending.  They, like Me, are expressing dissatisfaction with the way this was wrapped up.
> 
> Seems like we are holding to tradition, as we should.  The reasons for its bad ending are just speculation but based upon some reasonable issues that have plagued this season.
> 
> The consequences to HBO may or may not be significant, but one thing is certain.  They should relearn the concept that people get invested in storylines and they'd do well to not cut corners when bringing them to an end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think the consequences to HBO are immense
> 
> They are looking at the loss of their biggest ratings draw and are proposing three or four sequels
> 
> If the loyal fans feel betrayed or lost interest in the storylines, they will not be back
> 
> I sat through eight seasons for this?
Click to expand...

Yes you did, and that is why you lose. HBO hooked you and made you watch for 8 years and they fed you glorified sex, gay and straight, feeding all perversions, rape, beautiful naked women and good looking naked men to some, child abuse incest murder, maiming and God knows what all. You sat and sucked it all in and called for more. They won. And now you want to complain you didn't get your moneys worth. O my God!


----------



## rightwinger

miketx said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...or just watch the final episode and bitch about it.
> 
> 
> 
> That's the plan.
> 
> I was hoping for a better ending to this saga, but oh well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When you turn on the TV you get what Hollywood gives you.  Most of the time it sucks.
> 
> I suspect that if any of us had the opportunity to talk to either Dumb or Dumber about Season 8 they would tell us they gave us a spectacular ending.  After all visually it has been great and we all know it took over a year to make and cost a ton of money.
> 
> However, neither one of them would have a clue as to why we were disappointed.  After all they gave us the Hollywood formula.  What could possibly go wrong?
> 
> Once they went off of Martin's script and started to make up their own story it was destined to suck.
> 
> Martin is an asshole and a Moon Bat slob but he was a genius creating the world and a rich story.  Dumb and Dumber just typical Hollywood scrip writers.  Their next project will probably be Mod Squad II or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's nice.
> 
> I had expectations and I've been disappointed.
> 
> It is NOT the end of the world, nor even the end of the day.
> 
> I watch and read with the expectation of being entertained by a story, complete with all the elements that go into a story.  If the story sucks, I put it down and stop reading, or change the channel.  If the story is great, I read or watch all of it, then I process the story internally and assess if I am satisfied with the outcome.
> 
> If I am, I recommend it to people who ask or who are interested in recommendations on movies or books.
> 
> If I am not, I bitch about it as every person on the planet does.
> 
> So far, A Song of Fire and Ice has been a good series of stories and I look forward to finishing it.  Game of Thrones, while having its problems, was entertaining and worthy of the time taken out of a busy day to watch and be entertained.
> 
> Until this season.
> 
> It seems that the vast majority of the people who were into GoT are also very disappointed in the ending.  They, like Me, are expressing dissatisfaction with the way this was wrapped up.
> 
> Seems like we are holding to tradition, as we should.  The reasons for its bad ending are just speculation but based upon some reasonable issues that have plagued this season.
> 
> The consequences to HBO may or may not be significant, but one thing is certain.  They should relearn the concept that people get invested in storylines and they'd do well to not cut corners when bringing them to an end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think the consequences to HBO are immense
> 
> They are looking at the loss of their biggest ratings draw and are proposing three or four sequels
> 
> If the loyal fans feel betrayed or lost interest in the storylines, they will not be back
> 
> I sat through eight seasons for this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you did, and that is why you lose. HBO hooked you and made you watch for 8 years and they fed you glorified sex, gay and straight, feeding all perversions, rape, beautiful naked women and good looking naked men to some, child abuse incest murder, maiming and God knows what all. You sat and sucked it all in and called for more. They won. And now you want to complain you didn't get your moneys worth. O my God!
Click to expand...

Fool me once.....


----------



## Flash

Darkwind said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did someone actually use the words, "cutting corners" in describing this?
> 
> Un.
> 
> Fucking.
> 
> Believable.
> 
> They spent more on each of these episodes than is spent on most full-length feature films.
> 
> As for subscriptions, remember that series like this draw subscriptions IN ADVANCE, with people either seeing the earlier seasons, or hearing by word of mouth how enjoyable it was. They sign up for HBO specifically to see Game of Thrones.   A little disappointment with plot lines won't mean anything in terms of subscriber revenue.
> 
> As I said above, the reason why they are truncating the resolution of all story lines is because they don't have three more seasons to get it done.
> 
> 
> 
> Good lord.  Yes, because spending money foolishly means they did not cut corners.
> 
> 
> Un-fucking-believable.
Click to expand...



Cinematically season eight is a masterpiece.

Just wish they had spent some of that budget on competent script writers.


----------



## Flash

Dany is a Moon Bat Democrat.  Only thing missing is a pink pussy hat.


----------



## night_son

Flash said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did someone actually use the words, "cutting corners" in describing this?
> 
> Un.
> 
> Fucking.
> 
> Believable.
> 
> They spent more on each of these episodes than is spent on most full-length feature films.
> 
> As for subscriptions, remember that series like this draw subscriptions IN ADVANCE, with people either seeing the earlier seasons, or hearing by word of mouth how enjoyable it was. They sign up for HBO specifically to see Game of Thrones.   A little disappointment with plot lines won't mean anything in terms of subscriber revenue.
> 
> As I said above, the reason why they are truncating the resolution of all story lines is because they don't have three more seasons to get it done.
> 
> 
> 
> Good lord.  Yes, because spending money foolishly means they did not cut corners.
> 
> 
> Un-fucking-believable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Cinematically season eight is a masterpiece.
> 
> Just wish they had spent some of that budget on competent script writers.
Click to expand...


I agree, however, this (poor endings) is symptomatic of much of modern day fiction be it in novel, movie, series or whatever form. Writers at large still seem capable of spinning a decent early to mid-narrative but either write themselves into inescapable plot holes, get lazy/rushed or devise the worst endings imaginable. Of course, that's all subjective. Some might consider Season 8 the masterpiece of the series. Perhaps the GoT writers are simply trolling us . . . all of them stuck on April 1st north of the wall.


----------



## Darkwind

Flash said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did someone actually use the words, "cutting corners" in describing this?
> 
> Un.
> 
> Fucking.
> 
> Believable.
> 
> They spent more on each of these episodes than is spent on most full-length feature films.
> 
> As for subscriptions, remember that series like this draw subscriptions IN ADVANCE, with people either seeing the earlier seasons, or hearing by word of mouth how enjoyable it was. They sign up for HBO specifically to see Game of Thrones.   A little disappointment with plot lines won't mean anything in terms of subscriber revenue.
> 
> As I said above, the reason why they are truncating the resolution of all story lines is because they don't have three more seasons to get it done.
> 
> 
> 
> Good lord.  Yes, because spending money foolishly means they did not cut corners.
> 
> 
> Un-fucking-believable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Cinematically season eight is a masterpiece.
> 
> Just wish they had spent some of that budget on competent script writers.
Click to expand...

And that is what I mean by foolish spending.  The majority of the budget goes to the fancy CGI, and they cut corners on the writing.  They could have done half the CGI and made it a better season with better writing.

But hey, we determine how good a product is by how much we spend on it, right?

BTW, the Series "Fringe", whether you liked it or not, had the last season cut in half right after the 4th season.  They still managed to come in on budget and WITH no loss of quality in storytelling.

It can be done.


----------



## miketx

rightwinger said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the plan.
> 
> I was hoping for a better ending to this saga, but oh well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you turn on the TV you get what Hollywood gives you.  Most of the time it sucks.
> 
> I suspect that if any of us had the opportunity to talk to either Dumb or Dumber about Season 8 they would tell us they gave us a spectacular ending.  After all visually it has been great and we all know it took over a year to make and cost a ton of money.
> 
> However, neither one of them would have a clue as to why we were disappointed.  After all they gave us the Hollywood formula.  What could possibly go wrong?
> 
> Once they went off of Martin's script and started to make up their own story it was destined to suck.
> 
> Martin is an asshole and a Moon Bat slob but he was a genius creating the world and a rich story.  Dumb and Dumber just typical Hollywood scrip writers.  Their next project will probably be Mod Squad II or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's nice.
> 
> I had expectations and I've been disappointed.
> 
> It is NOT the end of the world, nor even the end of the day.
> 
> I watch and read with the expectation of being entertained by a story, complete with all the elements that go into a story.  If the story sucks, I put it down and stop reading, or change the channel.  If the story is great, I read or watch all of it, then I process the story internally and assess if I am satisfied with the outcome.
> 
> If I am, I recommend it to people who ask or who are interested in recommendations on movies or books.
> 
> If I am not, I bitch about it as every person on the planet does.
> 
> So far, A Song of Fire and Ice has been a good series of stories and I look forward to finishing it.  Game of Thrones, while having its problems, was entertaining and worthy of the time taken out of a busy day to watch and be entertained.
> 
> Until this season.
> 
> It seems that the vast majority of the people who were into GoT are also very disappointed in the ending.  They, like Me, are expressing dissatisfaction with the way this was wrapped up.
> 
> Seems like we are holding to tradition, as we should.  The reasons for its bad ending are just speculation but based upon some reasonable issues that have plagued this season.
> 
> The consequences to HBO may or may not be significant, but one thing is certain.  They should relearn the concept that people get invested in storylines and they'd do well to not cut corners when bringing them to an end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think the consequences to HBO are immense
> 
> They are looking at the loss of their biggest ratings draw and are proposing three or four sequels
> 
> If the loyal fans feel betrayed or lost interest in the storylines, they will not be back
> 
> I sat through eight seasons for this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you did, and that is why you lose. HBO hooked you and made you watch for 8 years and they fed you glorified sex, gay and straight, feeding all perversions, rape, beautiful naked women and good looking naked men to some, child abuse incest murder, maiming and God knows what all. You sat and sucked it all in and called for more. They won. And now you want to complain you didn't get your moneys worth. O my God!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fool me once.....
Click to expand...

No, this probably your 4th or 5th rodeo, not to mention being played by the media whores daily.


----------



## Flash

night_son said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did someone actually use the words, "cutting corners" in describing this?
> 
> Un.
> 
> Fucking.
> 
> Believable.
> 
> They spent more on each of these episodes than is spent on most full-length feature films.
> 
> As for subscriptions, remember that series like this draw subscriptions IN ADVANCE, with people either seeing the earlier seasons, or hearing by word of mouth how enjoyable it was. They sign up for HBO specifically to see Game of Thrones.   A little disappointment with plot lines won't mean anything in terms of subscriber revenue.
> 
> As I said above, the reason why they are truncating the resolution of all story lines is because they don't have three more seasons to get it done.
> 
> 
> 
> Good lord.  Yes, because spending money foolishly means they did not cut corners.
> 
> 
> Un-fucking-believable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Cinematically season eight is a masterpiece.
> 
> Just wish they had spent some of that budget on competent script writers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree, however, this (poor endings) is symptomatic of much of modern day fiction be it in novel, movie, series or whatever form. Writers at large still seem capable of spinning a decent early to mid-narrative but either write themselves into inescapable plot holes, get lazy/rushed or devise the worst endings imaginable. Of course, that's all subjective. Some might consider Season 8 the masterpiece of the series. Perhaps the GoT writers are simply trolling us . . . all of them stuck on April 1st north of the wall.
Click to expand...



There was only one real GoT writer and that was GRRM.  By the end of the 6th season his material ran out because he hadn't finished the books.  Dumb and Dumber took it from there and that is why we have seen such a deterioration in the quality of the scripts.   They employed the same old tired Hollywood formulas and that is why we are having so much fail in the story line.  Just look how they fucked up the story arc of Jamie as an example.  They even sent Ghost to the Wildling dog kennel because they didn't want to mess around with him. Look how they hurried up the story of Varys and even screwed up Bronn.


----------



## Flash

Any chance Sugartits is still alive in the dungeon?


----------



## bodecea

Flash said:


> Dany is a Moon Bat Democrat.  Only thing missing is a pink pussy hat.


Oh look....the INCEL take on GoT.


----------



## Godboy

rightwinger said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the consequences to HBO are immense
> 
> They are looking at the loss of their biggest ratings draw and are proposing three or four sequels
> 
> If the loyal fans feel betrayed or lost interest in the storylines, they will not be back
> 
> I sat through eight seasons for this?
> 
> 
> 
> I have no interest in the prequels.  The night king ended up being trash and I can’t possibly care about him  and pretend he’s some big baddie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet youll be here complaining about every episode as they come out. Youre the guy who complains about a show he never misses and episode of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After eight seasons, I will watch the final episode. I have that much invested
> 
> But HBO will have a hard time convincing me that I should get wrapped up  in any of the prequels
> 
> I really don’t fear the White Walkers and don’t care about Family Lannister, Stark, Taegarean or any of the others
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There wont be white walkers in the prequal. It will be before the Night King was created. I assume he will be created at the end of that series.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Woop de freak’n do
Click to expand...

It will be an entirely different world. Those weird race people will be around, magic will be more prevelent and more dragons. Im stoked for it.


----------



## rightwinger

Darkwind said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did someone actually use the words, "cutting corners" in describing this?
> 
> Un.
> 
> Fucking.
> 
> Believable.
> 
> They spent more on each of these episodes than is spent on most full-length feature films.
> 
> As for subscriptions, remember that series like this draw subscriptions IN ADVANCE, with people either seeing the earlier seasons, or hearing by word of mouth how enjoyable it was. They sign up for HBO specifically to see Game of Thrones.   A little disappointment with plot lines won't mean anything in terms of subscriber revenue.
> 
> As I said above, the reason why they are truncating the resolution of all story lines is because they don't have three more seasons to get it done.
> 
> 
> 
> Good lord.  Yes, because spending money foolishly means they did not cut corners.
> 
> 
> Un-fucking-believable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Cinematically season eight is a masterpiece.
> 
> Just wish they had spent some of that budget on competent script writers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that is what I mean by foolish spending.  The majority of the budget goes to the fancy CGI, and they cut corners on the writing.  They could have done half the CGI and made it a better season with better writing.
> 
> But hey, we determine how good a product is by how much we spend on it, right?
> 
> BTW, the Series "Fringe", whether you liked it or not, had the last season cut in half right after the 4th season.  They still managed to come in on budget and WITH no loss of quality in storytelling.
> 
> It can be done.
Click to expand...

They had two years to get it right 
They blew it

Maybe they should have had a couple test audiences to see their reaction


----------



## rightwinger

Godboy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no interest in the prequels.  The night king ended up being trash and I can’t possibly care about him  and pretend he’s some big baddie.
> 
> 
> 
> Yet youll be here complaining about every episode as they come out. Youre the guy who complains about a show he never misses and episode of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After eight seasons, I will watch the final episode. I have that much invested
> 
> But HBO will have a hard time convincing me that I should get wrapped up  in any of the prequels
> 
> I really don’t fear the White Walkers and don’t care about Family Lannister, Stark, Taegarean or any of the others
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There wont be white walkers in the prequal. It will be before the Night King was created. I assume he will be created at the end of that series.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Woop de freak’n do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will be an entirely different world. Those weird race people will be around, magic will be more prevelent and more dragons. Im stoked for it.
Click to expand...

Fool me once....


----------



## BlackFlag




----------



## ABikerSailor

Godboy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's nice.
> 
> I had expectations and I've been disappointed.
> 
> It is NOT the end of the world, nor even the end of the day.
> 
> I watch and read with the expectation of being entertained by a story, complete with all the elements that go into a story.  If the story sucks, I put it down and stop reading, or change the channel.  If the story is great, I read or watch all of it, then I process the story internally and assess if I am satisfied with the outcome.
> 
> If I am, I recommend it to people who ask or who are interested in recommendations on movies or books.
> 
> If I am not, I bitch about it as every person on the planet does.
> 
> So far, A Song of Fire and Ice has been a good series of stories and I look forward to finishing it.  Game of Thrones, while having its problems, was entertaining and worthy of the time taken out of a busy day to watch and be entertained.
> 
> Until this season.
> 
> It seems that the vast majority of the people who were into GoT are also very disappointed in the ending.  They, like Me, are expressing dissatisfaction with the way this was wrapped up.
> 
> Seems like we are holding to tradition, as we should.  The reasons for its bad ending are just speculation but based upon some reasonable issues that have plagued this season.
> 
> The consequences to HBO may or may not be significant, but one thing is certain.  They should relearn the concept that people get invested in storylines and they'd do well to not cut corners when bringing them to an end.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the consequences to HBO are immense
> 
> They are looking at the loss of their biggest ratings draw and are proposing three or four sequels
> 
> If the loyal fans feel betrayed or lost interest in the storylines, they will not be back
> 
> I sat through eight seasons for this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no interest in the prequels.  The night king ended up being trash and I can’t possibly care about him  and pretend he’s some big baddie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet youll be here complaining about every episode as they come out. Youre the guy who complains about a show he never misses and episode of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After eight seasons, I will watch the final episode. I have that much invested
> 
> But HBO will have a hard time convincing me that I should get wrapped up  in any of the prequels
> 
> I really don’t fear the White Walkers and don’t care about Family Lannister, Stark, Taegarean or any of the others
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There wont be white walkers in the prequal. It will be before the Night King was created. I assume he will be created at the end of that series.
Click to expand...


If you had paid attention to the episode where Bram was learning how to become the three eyed raven, you would have seen that the White Walkers were created by the First Children, because man was working on taking out all the First Children.  They created the White Walkers by putting dragon glass (obsidian) in their chests via magic.


----------



## Godboy

ABikerSailor said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the consequences to HBO are immense
> 
> They are looking at the loss of their biggest ratings draw and are proposing three or four sequels
> 
> If the loyal fans feel betrayed or lost interest in the storylines, they will not be back
> 
> I sat through eight seasons for this?
> 
> 
> 
> I have no interest in the prequels.  The night king ended up being trash and I can’t possibly care about him  and pretend he’s some big baddie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet youll be here complaining about every episode as they come out. Youre the guy who complains about a show he never misses and episode of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After eight seasons, I will watch the final episode. I have that much invested
> 
> But HBO will have a hard time convincing me that I should get wrapped up  in any of the prequels
> 
> I really don’t fear the White Walkers and don’t care about Family Lannister, Stark, Taegarean or any of the others
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There wont be white walkers in the prequal. It will be before the Night King was created. I assume he will be created at the end of that series.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you had paid attention to the episode where Bram was learning how to become the three eyed raven, you would have seen that the White Walkers were created by the First Children, because man was working on taking out all the First Children.  They created the White Walkers by putting dragon glass (obsidian) in their chests via magic.
Click to expand...

I remember the episode, but the fun part is you have no idea who he was. You could watch the entire next series and the whole time you wouldnt know your favorite character turns out to be the night king in the last episode.


----------



## Polishprince

I had real problems with the program on Sunday,  IMHO, the film should probably be submitted to The Hague.  It seems to me that Ms. Targaryen was committing a war crime by burning the city after it was surrendered.


----------



## DGS49

Intentionally targeting non-combatants?
Killing with fire?
Exploiting that lizard she was riding?

Lots of war crimes here.


----------



## Flash




----------



## Flash




----------



## rightwinger

Darkwind said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did someone actually use the words, "cutting corners" in describing this?
> 
> Un.
> 
> Fucking.
> 
> Believable.
> 
> They spent more on each of these episodes than is spent on most full-length feature films.
> 
> As for subscriptions, remember that series like this draw subscriptions IN ADVANCE, with people either seeing the earlier seasons, or hearing by word of mouth how enjoyable it was. They sign up for HBO specifically to see Game of Thrones.   A little disappointment with plot lines won't mean anything in terms of subscriber revenue.
> 
> As I said above, the reason why they are truncating the resolution of all story lines is because they don't have three more seasons to get it done.
> 
> 
> 
> Good lord.  Yes, because spending money foolishly means they did not cut corners.
> 
> 
> Un-fucking-believable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Cinematically season eight is a masterpiece.
> 
> Just wish they had spent some of that budget on competent script writers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that is what I mean by foolish spending.  The majority of the budget goes to the fancy CGI, and they cut corners on the writing.  They could have done half the CGI and made it a better season with better writing.
> 
> But hey, we determine how good a product is by how much we spend on it, right?
> 
> BTW, the Series "Fringe", whether you liked it or not, had the last season cut in half right after the 4th season.  They still managed to come in on budget and WITH no loss of quality in storytelling.
> 
> It can be done.
Click to expand...

There are plenty of exceptional writers out there and GOT is capable of hiring the best 

They had two years to get it right. I think what we ended up with is due to the arrogance of the producers


----------



## rightwinger

Flash said:


>


Be interesting to see how they kill Dany
You just can’t stick a knife in her, there is a dragon to deal with 

Suicide of her and her dragon?


----------



## Flash




----------



## Flash




----------



## Flash




----------



## bodecea

Flash said:


>





Flash said:


>


Classic INCEL cry boi answer.


----------



## boedicca

Well, I recently got back from traveling overseas for a few weeks - and have now had a chance to get caught up on this season.

All I can say is:  WHAT THE FUCK?   Perhaps instead of wasting money on new title credits, they could have hired a decent writer.   Killing off everyone is a pretty lame plot device.  At this point, the only redeeming plot line would be for Arya to kill Daenarys.   It's pathetic that after 70+ episodes, Daenarys' "breaking the wheel" mumbo jumbo ends up being the realization of the Mad King's dream of Burning Them All in Kings Landing.


----------



## rightwinger

boedicca said:


> Well, I recently got back from traveling overseas for a few weeks - and have now had a chance to get caught up on this season.
> 
> All I can say is:  WHAT THE FUCK?   Perhaps instead of wasting money on new title credits, they could have hired a decent writer.   Killing off everyone is a pretty lame plot device.  At this point, the only redeeming plot line would be for Arya to kill Daenarys.   It's pathetic that after 70+ episodes, Daenarys' "breaking the wheel" mumbo jumbo ends up being the realization of the Mad King's dream of Burning Them All in Kings Landing.


Some bright writer stood up and shouted..

I got an idea...let’s just kill everyone!


----------



## boedicca

Darkwind said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of GRRRRRRRRRRRRRR's writing is eddies and dead ends. He spent 12,000 pages on Stannis -- for what?
> 
> 
> 
> To share the experiences of the people living in his fantasy world. To build up the hope and tension to the levels of stannis himself, and of his followers. The first person style is meant also to accomplish this. He wants the reader to feel the same letdown and hopelessness, when the best laid plans go awry. 12000 pages versus 12 accomplishes this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem is that when a writer does that, they often write themselves into a corner that they can't get out of in a believable way.  I specifically mentioned Orsen Wells in the OP for that very reason.  In the War of the Worlds, he spent the entire novel building the Martians up to such a level that only God, in his infinite wisdom, could beat them.  Poor storytelling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Arya stark was well established as the deadliest character on the show. If you had to pause and consider which character would or even could kill the night king, you would end up at Arya. And it was prophesied years ago by the red woman. That's pretty good storytelling, if you ask me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no problem with her being the assassin of the Night King, but I have a problem with the trickery of her just showing up out of nowhere.  As I said, she was running for her life the last scene we saw of her before she shows up here.  Its poorly written.
Click to expand...



It's the Underpants Gnome school of writing:

1.  Knight King is about to kill Bran
2. ???
3.  Arya kills Knight King


----------



## boedicca

bodecea said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of GRRRRRRRRRRRRRR's writing is eddies and dead ends. He spent 12,000 pages on Stannis -- for what?
> 
> 
> 
> To share the experiences of the people living in his fantasy world. To build up the hope and tension to the levels of stannis himself, and of his followers. The first person style is meant also to accomplish this. He wants the reader to feel the same letdown and hopelessness, when the best laid plans go awry. 12000 pages versus 12 accomplishes this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem is that when a writer does that, they often write themselves into a corner that they can't get out of in a believable way.  I specifically mentioned Orsen Wells in the OP for that very reason.  In the War of the Worlds, he spent the entire novel building the Martians up to such a level that only God, in his infinite wisdom, could beat them.  Poor storytelling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Arya stark was well established as the deadliest character on the show. If you had to pause and consider which character would or even could kill the night king, you would end up at Arya. And it was prophesied years ago by the red woman. That's pretty good storytelling, if you ask me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no problem with her being the assassin of the Night King, but I have a problem with the trickery of her just showing up out of nowhere.  As I said, she was running for her life the last scene we saw of her before she shows up here.  Its poorly written.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You missed her exchange with the Red Priestess then.....that's when I guessed that she would do it.
Click to expand...



Indeed:  "and Blue Eyes" was the big tell.


----------



## boedicca

rightwinger said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I expected it to be Samwell....
> 
> 
> 
> You did? And why would you expect the night king to have been anywhere near Sam? The night king had one goal: kill Bran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Samwell had brains rather than brawn
> I expected him to learn how they defeated the king in the past
> 
> Nothing came of it
Click to expand...



No kidding.   So many mistakes.  To name a very few:

1.  Picket fences instead of a real fire moat.
2.  Dragons flying around in the mist instead of burning up the dead.
3.  Apparently very few of the living had dragon's glass weapons.
4.  No cauldrons of boiling oil to pour on the dead and then hit with flaming arrows.


----------



## boedicca

Mike Dwight said:


> Hadrian's wall is the ONLY historical value I ever saw in the Series. Where was Britain a Game of Thrones? Where does any of this make slight sense, or entertainment and historical value? Where in the Celtic Period, the Roman Period, The Anglo-Saxon Migration, the Viking raids, the Norman conquest, the crusades, the hundred years war, the War of the Roses, the Elizabethan, the Empire period, does Any of this show about gory nudity make Any intellectual entertainment? muggles




Martin's inspiration was "the War of the Roses":  Lannister for Lancaster; Stark for York.


----------



## rightwinger

boedicca said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I expected it to be Samwell....
> 
> 
> 
> You did? And why would you expect the night king to have been anywhere near Sam? The night king had one goal: kill Bran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Samwell had brains rather than brawn
> I expected him to learn how they defeated the king in the past
> 
> Nothing came of it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No kidding.   So many mistakes.  To name a very few:
> 
> 1.  Picket fences instead of a real fire moat.
> 2.  Dragons flying around in the mist instead of burning up the dead.
> 3.  Apparently very few of the living had dragon's glass weapons.
> 4.  No cauldrons of boiling oil to pour on the dead and then hit with flaming arrows.
Click to expand...

They had Arya and a pointy knife


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

rightwinger said:


> Some bright writer stood up and shouted..
> 
> I got an idea...let’s just kill everyone!


And that writer is GRR Martin...


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

The whole story of Game of Thrones is the Targaeryan Dybasty. It picks up after the fall of it. Now the mad Targaeryan faces the sane Targaeryan for the throne.

Jon knows how to make a dragon breathe fire...


----------



## rightwinger

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> The whole story of Game of Thrones is the Targaeryan Dybasty. It picks up after the fall of it. Now the mad Targaeryan faces the sane Targaeryan for the throne.
> 
> Jon knows how to make a dragon breathe fire...



Crazy Targaerian vs the stupid one


----------



## boedicca

rightwinger said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I expected it to be Samwell....
> 
> 
> 
> You did? And why would you expect the night king to have been anywhere near Sam? The night king had one goal: kill Bran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Samwell had brains rather than brawn
> I expected him to learn how they defeated the king in the past
> 
> Nothing came of it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No kidding.   So many mistakes.  To name a very few:
> 
> 1.  Picket fences instead of a real fire moat.
> 2.  Dragons flying around in the mist instead of burning up the dead.
> 3.  Apparently very few of the living had dragon's glass weapons.
> 4.  No cauldrons of boiling oil to pour on the dead and then hit with flaming arrows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They had Arya and a pointy knife
Click to expand...



That didn't save the thousands who were needlessly killed.


----------



## boedicca

rightwinger said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even the scene with Arya
> 
> They needed to show her as one of the walking dead and then face changing at the last minute before Bran gets killed
> 
> That breeze stuff was lame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To tell you the truth, I don't think that she could have taken the face of a walking dead, because they ran on the Night King's magic, and if she had tried, she would have been detected, just like Bram was when he sent out the ravens to see where the Night King was.
> 
> Remember.................when the Night King was killed, all the dead dropped.  They only survived on his magic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is science fiction
> They can make her do whatever they want
Click to expand...


Technically Fantasy, not Science Fiction.


----------



## boedicca

DGS49 said:


> so, BOTTOM LINE here.
> 
> For eight years, more or less, we have been tutored on the evils of the fukkers on the north side of the Wall of Ice.  They represent the great battle between Good and Evil, and were promised that at the end of the day, we would know where they came from, what their intentions are, and why they want to kill every living human south of the Wall.
> 
> And what happens?  They all disintegrate when some teenager knifes the king of the white walkers.  How she got to the bastard, with his hundreds of guards and whatnot, but ignoring that.
> 
> Where is the conclusion?  How did they come to exist?  What was their overall purpose?
> 
> It reminds me of the novel Andromeda Strain.  A virus infects the whole human race, everyone is going to die, everything imaginable has been tried to kill it or neutralize it, or whatever...and it just goes away for no apparent reason.  AFU.




We already know the creation story for the Night King - The Children created him by driving a shard of dragon glass into his heart.  He was there weapon against the First Men, but had rather extreme unintended consequences.  I'm guessing a lot of his White Walker lieutenants were Castor's sons.  There basic purpose was to destroy humanity.


----------



## boedicca

Darkwind said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> so, BOTTOM LINE here.
> 
> For eight years, more or less, we have been tutored on the evils of the fukkers on the north side of the Wall of Ice.  They represent the great battle between Good and Evil, and were promised that at the end of the day, we would know where they came from, what their intentions are, and why they want to kill every living human south of the Wall.
> 
> And what happens?  They all disintegrate when some teenager knifes the king of the white walkers.  How she got to the bastard, with his hundreds of guards and whatnot, but ignoring that.
> 
> Where is the conclusion?  How did they come to exist?  What was their overall purpose?
> 
> It reminds me of the novel Andromeda Strain.  A virus infects the whole human race, everyone is going to die, everything imaginable has been tried to kill it or neutralize it, or whatever...and it just goes away for no apparent reason.  AFU.
> 
> 
> 
> I had forgotten about the Andromeda Strain.  If I recall, the virus mutated to something harmless, thereby saving the world.  Kind of like a virus killing the most powerful race of conquerors in the known solar system.
> 
> Now we have an assassin from nowhere taking out the greatest threat to the Seven Kingdoms that has ever existed and the end to a 7-year build up.
> 
> Well, some people liked it.  To Me, it was a huge disappointment.
Click to expand...


I like the surprise twist of Arya killing the NK...she had been training for it for years. The rest of the battle completely sucked.


----------



## RWS

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> The whole story of Game of Thrones is the Targaeryan Dybasty. It picks up after the fall of it. Now the mad Targaeryan faces the sane Targaeryan for the throne.
> 
> Jon knows how to make a dragon breathe fire...


I think Tyrion is the true heir. Danni will sentence him to die, by dragon fire. And he will survive. And being the direct son of the mad king, who raped his mother, he is first in for the throne. And then shit will happen. But Tyrion wins the throne, as the direct heir of the Targaryen family. Who kills who in the meantime is the fun part.


----------



## RWS

So prepare to see a bare nekkid Tyrion next week, walking out of the fire.


----------



## boedicca

Darkwind said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did someone actually use the words, "cutting corners" in describing this?
> 
> Un.
> 
> Fucking.
> 
> Believable.
> 
> They spent more on each of these episodes than is spent on most full-length feature films.
> 
> As for subscriptions, remember that series like this draw subscriptions IN ADVANCE, with people either seeing the earlier seasons, or hearing by word of mouth how enjoyable it was. They sign up for HBO specifically to see Game of Thrones.   A little disappointment with plot lines won't mean anything in terms of subscriber revenue.
> 
> As I said above, the reason why they are truncating the resolution of all story lines is because they don't have three more seasons to get it done.
> 
> 
> 
> Good lord.  Yes, because spending money foolishly means they did not cut corners.
> 
> 
> Un-fucking-believable.
Click to expand...



They cut corners in one obvious way:  they didn't hire GRRRRRRM to write some decent dialogue.


----------



## Flash




----------



## CrusaderFrank

Grampa Murked U said:


> Danny is good as dead next episode.
> 
> Was a good episode except for what they did to Danny's character.
> 
> Part of me thinks that the spin offs that HBO are working on are post Danny time lines and they pushed the writers to take it here. There is simply no other explanation for where this has gone other than the writers are just void of creativity


Never underestimate the power of unimaginative writing to destroy a great show. Millennium is a classic example! Rather than explore the relationship between Frank Black and Katherine, they killed her!


----------



## CrusaderFrank

boedicca said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did someone actually use the words, "cutting corners" in describing this?
> 
> Un.
> 
> Fucking.
> 
> Believable.
> 
> They spent more on each of these episodes than is spent on most full-length feature films.
> 
> As for subscriptions, remember that series like this draw subscriptions IN ADVANCE, with people either seeing the earlier seasons, or hearing by word of mouth how enjoyable it was. They sign up for HBO specifically to see Game of Thrones.   A little disappointment with plot lines won't mean anything in terms of subscriber revenue.
> 
> As I said above, the reason why they are truncating the resolution of all story lines is because they don't have three more seasons to get it done.
> 
> 
> 
> Good lord.  Yes, because spending money foolishly means they did not cut corners.
> 
> 
> Un-fucking-believable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They cut corners in one obvious way:  they didn't hire GRRRRRRM to write some decent dialogue.
Click to expand...

Clearly! Tyrion has been a ghost the past 3 years.


----------



## rightwinger

boedicca said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I expected it to be Samwell....
> 
> 
> 
> You did? And why would you expect the night king to have been anywhere near Sam? The night king had one goal: kill Bran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Samwell had brains rather than brawn
> I expected him to learn how they defeated the king in the past
> 
> Nothing came of it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No kidding.   So many mistakes.  To name a very few:
> 
> 1.  Picket fences instead of a real fire moat.
> 2.  Dragons flying around in the mist instead of burning up the dead.
> 3.  Apparently very few of the living had dragon's glass weapons.
> 4.  No cauldrons of boiling oil to pour on the dead and then hit with flaming arrows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They had Arya and a pointy knife
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That didn't save the thousands who were needlessly killed.
Click to expand...

Million people in Kings Landing
The bitch probably killed hundreds of thousands


----------



## rightwinger

CrusaderFrank said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did someone actually use the words, "cutting corners" in describing this?
> 
> Un.
> 
> Fucking.
> 
> Believable.
> 
> They spent more on each of these episodes than is spent on most full-length feature films.
> 
> As for subscriptions, remember that series like this draw subscriptions IN ADVANCE, with people either seeing the earlier seasons, or hearing by word of mouth how enjoyable it was. They sign up for HBO specifically to see Game of Thrones.   A little disappointment with plot lines won't mean anything in terms of subscriber revenue.
> 
> As I said above, the reason why they are truncating the resolution of all story lines is because they don't have three more seasons to get it done.
> 
> 
> 
> Good lord.  Yes, because spending money foolishly means they did not cut corners.
> 
> 
> Un-fucking-believable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They cut corners in one obvious way:  they didn't hire GRRRRRRM to write some decent dialogue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clearly! Tyrion has been a ghost the past 3 years.
Click to expand...


Might as well have been with all the screen time they gave him
I liked him better when he was a drunk, whore mongering  Imp


----------



## CrusaderFrank

rightwinger said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did someone actually use the words, "cutting corners" in describing this?
> 
> Un.
> 
> Fucking.
> 
> Believable.
> 
> They spent more on each of these episodes than is spent on most full-length feature films.
> 
> As for subscriptions, remember that series like this draw subscriptions IN ADVANCE, with people either seeing the earlier seasons, or hearing by word of mouth how enjoyable it was. They sign up for HBO specifically to see Game of Thrones.   A little disappointment with plot lines won't mean anything in terms of subscriber revenue.
> 
> As I said above, the reason why they are truncating the resolution of all story lines is because they don't have three more seasons to get it done.
> 
> 
> 
> Good lord.  Yes, because spending money foolishly means they did not cut corners.
> 
> 
> Un-fucking-believable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They cut corners in one obvious way:  they didn't hire GRRRRRRM to write some decent dialogue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clearly! Tyrion has been a ghost the past 3 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Might as well have been with all the screen time they gave him
> I liked him better when he was a drunk, whore mongering  Imp
Click to expand...

He was a genuine character 

Maybe he marries Sansa for real this time


----------



## CrusaderFrank

rightwinger said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did someone actually use the words, "cutting corners" in describing this?
> 
> Un.
> 
> Fucking.
> 
> Believable.
> 
> They spent more on each of these episodes than is spent on most full-length feature films.
> 
> As for subscriptions, remember that series like this draw subscriptions IN ADVANCE, with people either seeing the earlier seasons, or hearing by word of mouth how enjoyable it was. They sign up for HBO specifically to see Game of Thrones.   A little disappointment with plot lines won't mean anything in terms of subscriber revenue.
> 
> As I said above, the reason why they are truncating the resolution of all story lines is because they don't have three more seasons to get it done.
> 
> 
> 
> Good lord.  Yes, because spending money foolishly means they did not cut corners.
> 
> 
> Un-fucking-believable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They cut corners in one obvious way:  they didn't hire GRRRRRRM to write some decent dialogue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clearly! Tyrion has been a ghost the past 3 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Might as well have been with all the screen time they gave him
> I liked him better when he was a drunk, whore mongering  Imp
Click to expand...

Didnt he slap Jeoffrey and call him a spoiled little bastard


----------



## rightwinger

boedicca said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> so, BOTTOM LINE here.
> 
> For eight years, more or less, we have been tutored on the evils of the fukkers on the north side of the Wall of Ice.  They represent the great battle between Good and Evil, and were promised that at the end of the day, we would know where they came from, what their intentions are, and why they want to kill every living human south of the Wall.
> 
> And what happens?  They all disintegrate when some teenager knifes the king of the white walkers.  How she got to the bastard, with his hundreds of guards and whatnot, but ignoring that.
> 
> Where is the conclusion?  How did they come to exist?  What was their overall purpose?
> 
> It reminds me of the novel Andromeda Strain.  A virus infects the whole human race, everyone is going to die, everything imaginable has been tried to kill it or neutralize it, or whatever...and it just goes away for no apparent reason.  AFU.
> 
> 
> 
> I had forgotten about the Andromeda Strain.  If I recall, the virus mutated to something harmless, thereby saving the world.  Kind of like a virus killing the most powerful race of conquerors in the known solar system.
> 
> Now we have an assassin from nowhere taking out the greatest threat to the Seven Kingdoms that has ever existed and the end to a 7-year build up.
> 
> Well, some people liked it.  To Me, it was a huge disappointment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like the surprise twist of Arya killing the NK...she had been training for it for years. The rest of the battle completely sucked.
Click to expand...

She has been training to kill Cersei for years
A bunch of rocks beat her to it


----------



## boedicca

rightwinger said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> so, BOTTOM LINE here.
> 
> For eight years, more or less, we have been tutored on the evils of the fukkers on the north side of the Wall of Ice.  They represent the great battle between Good and Evil, and were promised that at the end of the day, we would know where they came from, what their intentions are, and why they want to kill every living human south of the Wall.
> 
> And what happens?  They all disintegrate when some teenager knifes the king of the white walkers.  How she got to the bastard, with his hundreds of guards and whatnot, but ignoring that.
> 
> Where is the conclusion?  How did they come to exist?  What was their overall purpose?
> 
> It reminds me of the novel Andromeda Strain.  A virus infects the whole human race, everyone is going to die, everything imaginable has been tried to kill it or neutralize it, or whatever...and it just goes away for no apparent reason.  AFU.
> 
> 
> 
> I had forgotten about the Andromeda Strain.  If I recall, the virus mutated to something harmless, thereby saving the world.  Kind of like a virus killing the most powerful race of conquerors in the known solar system.
> 
> Now we have an assassin from nowhere taking out the greatest threat to the Seven Kingdoms that has ever existed and the end to a 7-year build up.
> 
> Well, some people liked it.  To Me, it was a huge disappointment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like the surprise twist of Arya killing the NK...she had been training for it for years. The rest of the battle completely sucked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She has been training to kill Cersei for years
> A bunch of rocks beat her to it
Click to expand...


That just shows how lame the writers are for this Season.  I suppose they thought it would be a plot twist to have Cersei die under a bunch of rocks (with Jamie).  The ugly turn in his character didn't help either.

Season 8 actually makes Season 7 look brilliant in comparison.


----------



## rightwinger

boedicca said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> so, BOTTOM LINE here.
> 
> For eight years, more or less, we have been tutored on the evils of the fukkers on the north side of the Wall of Ice.  They represent the great battle between Good and Evil, and were promised that at the end of the day, we would know where they came from, what their intentions are, and why they want to kill every living human south of the Wall.
> 
> And what happens?  They all disintegrate when some teenager knifes the king of the white walkers.  How she got to the bastard, with his hundreds of guards and whatnot, but ignoring that.
> 
> Where is the conclusion?  How did they come to exist?  What was their overall purpose?
> 
> It reminds me of the novel Andromeda Strain.  A virus infects the whole human race, everyone is going to die, everything imaginable has been tried to kill it or neutralize it, or whatever...and it just goes away for no apparent reason.  AFU.
> 
> 
> 
> I had forgotten about the Andromeda Strain.  If I recall, the virus mutated to something harmless, thereby saving the world.  Kind of like a virus killing the most powerful race of conquerors in the known solar system.
> 
> Now we have an assassin from nowhere taking out the greatest threat to the Seven Kingdoms that has ever existed and the end to a 7-year build up.
> 
> Well, some people liked it.  To Me, it was a huge disappointment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like the surprise twist of Arya killing the NK...she had been training for it for years. The rest of the battle completely sucked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She has been training to kill Cersei for years
> A bunch of rocks beat her to it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That just shows how lame the writers are for this Season.  I suppose they thought it would be a plot twist to have Cersei die under a bunch of rocks (with Jamie).  The ugly turn in his character didn't help either.
> 
> Season 8 actually makes Season 7 look brilliant in comparison.
Click to expand...


Better way to kill a villain like Cersei than having rocks fall on her

Dragon Fire
Jamie kills her
Tyrion kills her
Arya kills her
Dany kills her
Grey worm kills her
The people of Kings Landing kill her

I should have been a writer


----------



## impuretrash

rightwinger said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> so, BOTTOM LINE here.
> 
> For eight years, more or less, we have been tutored on the evils of the fukkers on the north side of the Wall of Ice.  They represent the great battle between Good and Evil, and were promised that at the end of the day, we would know where they came from, what their intentions are, and why they want to kill every living human south of the Wall.
> 
> And what happens?  They all disintegrate when some teenager knifes the king of the white walkers.  How she got to the bastard, with his hundreds of guards and whatnot, but ignoring that.
> 
> Where is the conclusion?  How did they come to exist?  What was their overall purpose?
> 
> It reminds me of the novel Andromeda Strain.  A virus infects the whole human race, everyone is going to die, everything imaginable has been tried to kill it or neutralize it, or whatever...and it just goes away for no apparent reason.  AFU.
> 
> 
> 
> I had forgotten about the Andromeda Strain.  If I recall, the virus mutated to something harmless, thereby saving the world.  Kind of like a virus killing the most powerful race of conquerors in the known solar system.
> 
> Now we have an assassin from nowhere taking out the greatest threat to the Seven Kingdoms that has ever existed and the end to a 7-year build up.
> 
> Well, some people liked it.  To Me, it was a huge disappointment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like the surprise twist of Arya killing the NK...she had been training for it for years. The rest of the battle completely sucked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She has been training to kill Cersei for years
> A bunch of rocks beat her to it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That just shows how lame the writers are for this Season.  I suppose they thought it would be a plot twist to have Cersei die under a bunch of rocks (with Jamie).  The ugly turn in his character didn't help either.
> 
> Season 8 actually makes Season 7 look brilliant in comparison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Better way to kill a villain like Cersei than having rocks fall on her
> 
> Dragon Fire
> Jamie kills her
> Tyrion kills her
> Arya kills her
> Dany kills her
> Grey worm kills her
> The people of Kings Landing kill her
> 
> I should have been a writer
Click to expand...



I thought for sure Jaime was going to be the one to kill her.


----------



## boedicca

rightwinger said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> so, BOTTOM LINE here.
> 
> For eight years, more or less, we have been tutored on the evils of the fukkers on the north side of the Wall of Ice.  They represent the great battle between Good and Evil, and were promised that at the end of the day, we would know where they came from, what their intentions are, and why they want to kill every living human south of the Wall.
> 
> And what happens?  They all disintegrate when some teenager knifes the king of the white walkers.  How she got to the bastard, with his hundreds of guards and whatnot, but ignoring that.
> 
> Where is the conclusion?  How did they come to exist?  What was their overall purpose?
> 
> It reminds me of the novel Andromeda Strain.  A virus infects the whole human race, everyone is going to die, everything imaginable has been tried to kill it or neutralize it, or whatever...and it just goes away for no apparent reason.  AFU.
> 
> 
> 
> I had forgotten about the Andromeda Strain.  If I recall, the virus mutated to something harmless, thereby saving the world.  Kind of like a virus killing the most powerful race of conquerors in the known solar system.
> 
> Now we have an assassin from nowhere taking out the greatest threat to the Seven Kingdoms that has ever existed and the end to a 7-year build up.
> 
> Well, some people liked it.  To Me, it was a huge disappointment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like the surprise twist of Arya killing the NK...she had been training for it for years. The rest of the battle completely sucked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She has been training to kill Cersei for years
> A bunch of rocks beat her to it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That just shows how lame the writers are for this Season.  I suppose they thought it would be a plot twist to have Cersei die under a bunch of rocks (with Jamie).  The ugly turn in his character didn't help either.
> 
> Season 8 actually makes Season 7 look brilliant in comparison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Better way to kill a villain like Cersei than having rocks fall on her
> 
> Dragon Fire
> Jamie kills her
> Tyrion kills her
> Arya kills her
> Dany kills her
> Grey worm kills her
> The people of Kings Landing kill her
> 
> I should have been a writer
Click to expand...



I was kind of hoping that Arya would use the Baelish face and knife Cersei.


----------



## boedicca

impuretrash said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had forgotten about the Andromeda Strain.  If I recall, the virus mutated to something harmless, thereby saving the world.  Kind of like a virus killing the most powerful race of conquerors in the known solar system.
> 
> Now we have an assassin from nowhere taking out the greatest threat to the Seven Kingdoms that has ever existed and the end to a 7-year build up.
> 
> Well, some people liked it.  To Me, it was a huge disappointment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the surprise twist of Arya killing the NK...she had been training for it for years. The rest of the battle completely sucked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She has been training to kill Cersei for years
> A bunch of rocks beat her to it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That just shows how lame the writers are for this Season.  I suppose they thought it would be a plot twist to have Cersei die under a bunch of rocks (with Jamie).  The ugly turn in his character didn't help either.
> 
> Season 8 actually makes Season 7 look brilliant in comparison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Better way to kill a villain like Cersei than having rocks fall on her
> 
> Dragon Fire
> Jamie kills her
> Tyrion kills her
> Arya kills her
> Dany kills her
> Grey worm kills her
> The people of Kings Landing kill her
> 
> I should have been a writer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I thought for sure Jaime was going to be the one to kill her.
Click to expand...



That was one of my theories.   He killed the Mad King in the back, but would kill Cersei while facing her.  But then Daenarys turned into the Madder Queen, and Cersei was just an extra character to be exterminated.  I really hate how Brienne has been treated.


----------



## impuretrash

boedicca said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like the surprise twist of Arya killing the NK...she had been training for it for years. The rest of the battle completely sucked.
> 
> 
> 
> She has been training to kill Cersei for years
> A bunch of rocks beat her to it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That just shows how lame the writers are for this Season.  I suppose they thought it would be a plot twist to have Cersei die under a bunch of rocks (with Jamie).  The ugly turn in his character didn't help either.
> 
> Season 8 actually makes Season 7 look brilliant in comparison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Better way to kill a villain like Cersei than having rocks fall on her
> 
> Dragon Fire
> Jamie kills her
> Tyrion kills her
> Arya kills her
> Dany kills her
> Grey worm kills her
> The people of Kings Landing kill her
> 
> I should have been a writer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I thought for sure Jaime was going to be the one to kill her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That was one of my theories.   He killed the Mad King in the back, but would kill Cersei while facing her.  But then Daenarys turned into the Madder Queen, and Cersei was just an extra character to be exterminated.  I really hate how Brienne has been treated.
Click to expand...


After the way the ice king went down, nobody should be surprised at the anti-climactic end to Cersei. I kinda wish the writers had been killed by falling rocks.


----------



## boedicca

The only Change.org thing I've ever been tempted to sign:

_David Benioff and D.B. Weiss have proven themselves to be woefully incompetent writers when they have no source material (i.e. the books) to fall back on. 

This series deserves a final season that makes sense. 

Subvert my expectations and make it happen, HBO!_

Sign the Petition


----------



## rightwinger

boedicca said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had forgotten about the Andromeda Strain.  If I recall, the virus mutated to something harmless, thereby saving the world.  Kind of like a virus killing the most powerful race of conquerors in the known solar system.
> 
> Now we have an assassin from nowhere taking out the greatest threat to the Seven Kingdoms that has ever existed and the end to a 7-year build up.
> 
> Well, some people liked it.  To Me, it was a huge disappointment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the surprise twist of Arya killing the NK...she had been training for it for years. The rest of the battle completely sucked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She has been training to kill Cersei for years
> A bunch of rocks beat her to it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That just shows how lame the writers are for this Season.  I suppose they thought it would be a plot twist to have Cersei die under a bunch of rocks (with Jamie).  The ugly turn in his character didn't help either.
> 
> Season 8 actually makes Season 7 look brilliant in comparison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Better way to kill a villain like Cersei than having rocks fall on her
> 
> Dragon Fire
> Jamie kills her
> Tyrion kills her
> Arya kills her
> Dany kills her
> Grey worm kills her
> The people of Kings Landing kill her
> 
> I should have been a writer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I was kind of hoping that Arya would use the Baelish face and knife Cersei.
Click to expand...

Cersei had no worse a death than a hundred thousand other people in Kings Landing ......and they were innocent victims


----------



## rightwinger

impuretrash said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> She has been training to kill Cersei for years
> A bunch of rocks beat her to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That just shows how lame the writers are for this Season.  I suppose they thought it would be a plot twist to have Cersei die under a bunch of rocks (with Jamie).  The ugly turn in his character didn't help either.
> 
> Season 8 actually makes Season 7 look brilliant in comparison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Better way to kill a villain like Cersei than having rocks fall on her
> 
> Dragon Fire
> Jamie kills her
> Tyrion kills her
> Arya kills her
> Dany kills her
> Grey worm kills her
> The people of Kings Landing kill her
> 
> I should have been a writer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I thought for sure Jaime was going to be the one to kill her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That was one of my theories.   He killed the Mad King in the back, but would kill Cersei while facing her.  But then Daenarys turned into the Madder Queen, and Cersei was just an extra character to be exterminated.  I really hate how Brienne has been treated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> After the way the ice king went down, nobody should be surprised at the anti-climactic end to Cersei. I kinda wish the writers had been killed by falling rocks.
Click to expand...

Jaime had just as bad ending 

After spending six seasons reviving his reputation, he just goes back to what he was


----------



## boedicca

rightwinger said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> That just shows how lame the writers are for this Season.  I suppose they thought it would be a plot twist to have Cersei die under a bunch of rocks (with Jamie).  The ugly turn in his character didn't help either.
> 
> Season 8 actually makes Season 7 look brilliant in comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better way to kill a villain like Cersei than having rocks fall on her
> 
> Dragon Fire
> Jamie kills her
> Tyrion kills her
> Arya kills her
> Dany kills her
> Grey worm kills her
> The people of Kings Landing kill her
> 
> I should have been a writer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I thought for sure Jaime was going to be the one to kill her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That was one of my theories.   He killed the Mad King in the back, but would kill Cersei while facing her.  But then Daenarys turned into the Madder Queen, and Cersei was just an extra character to be exterminated.  I really hate how Brienne has been treated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> After the way the ice king went down, nobody should be surprised at the anti-climactic end to Cersei. I kinda wish the writers had been killed by falling rocks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jaime had just as bad ending
> 
> After spending six seasons reviving his reputation, he just goes back to what he was
Click to expand...



Agreed.  Jamie's story line was one of redemption - and they threw it all away.


----------



## impuretrash

boedicca said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Better way to kill a villain like Cersei than having rocks fall on her
> 
> Dragon Fire
> Jamie kills her
> Tyrion kills her
> Arya kills her
> Dany kills her
> Grey worm kills her
> The people of Kings Landing kill her
> 
> I should have been a writer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought for sure Jaime was going to be the one to kill her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That was one of my theories.   He killed the Mad King in the back, but would kill Cersei while facing her.  But then Daenarys turned into the Madder Queen, and Cersei was just an extra character to be exterminated.  I really hate how Brienne has been treated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> After the way the ice king went down, nobody should be surprised at the anti-climactic end to Cersei. I kinda wish the writers had been killed by falling rocks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jaime had just as bad ending
> 
> After spending six seasons reviving his reputation, he just goes back to what he was
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.  Jamie's story line was one of redemption - and they threw it all away.
Click to expand...


Obviously the boneheads Benioff and Weiss don't understand foreshadowing. Jaime vs Cersei was spelled out a long time ago.

I have a really hard time accepting the idea that GRRM intended Jaime's story to end that way.


----------



## rightwinger

impuretrash said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought for sure Jaime was going to be the one to kill her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was one of my theories.   He killed the Mad King in the back, but would kill Cersei while facing her.  But then Daenarys turned into the Madder Queen, and Cersei was just an extra character to be exterminated.  I really hate how Brienne has been treated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> After the way the ice king went down, nobody should be surprised at the anti-climactic end to Cersei. I kinda wish the writers had been killed by falling rocks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jaime had just as bad ending
> 
> After spending six seasons reviving his reputation, he just goes back to what he was
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.  Jamie's story line was one of redemption - and they threw it all away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously the boneheads Benioff and Weiss don't understand foreshadowing. Jaime vs Cersei was spelled out a long time ago.
> 
> I have a really hard time accepting the idea that GRRM intended Jaime's story to end that way.
Click to expand...


The Brienne story line was just stupid

Tie Jaime and her romantically...then just have him walk away and go back to Cersei


----------



## impuretrash

rightwinger said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was one of my theories.   He killed the Mad King in the back, but would kill Cersei while facing her.  But then Daenarys turned into the Madder Queen, and Cersei was just an extra character to be exterminated.  I really hate how Brienne has been treated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the way the ice king went down, nobody should be surprised at the anti-climactic end to Cersei. I kinda wish the writers had been killed by falling rocks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jaime had just as bad ending
> 
> After spending six seasons reviving his reputation, he just goes back to what he was
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.  Jamie's story line was one of redemption - and they threw it all away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously the boneheads Benioff and Weiss don't understand foreshadowing. Jaime vs Cersei was spelled out a long time ago.
> 
> I have a really hard time accepting the idea that GRRM intended Jaime's story to end that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Brienne story line was just stupid
> 
> Tir Jaime and her romantically...then just have him walk away and go back to Cersei
Click to expand...


She should have followed him to kings landing, and then have him forced to kill Cersei to save Brienne.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

CrusaderFrank said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Danny is good as dead next episode.
> 
> Was a good episode except for what they did to Danny's character.
> 
> Part of me thinks that the spin offs that HBO are working on are post Danny time lines and they pushed the writers to take it here. There is simply no other explanation for where this has gone other than the writers are just void of creativity
> 
> 
> 
> Never underestimate the power of unimaginative writing to destroy a great show. Millennium is a classic example! Rather than explore the relationship between Frank Black and Katherine, they killed her!
Click to expand...

Was that the show about an airplane that vanished? Name sounds familiar but I don't remember


----------



## Flash




----------



## Flash




----------



## Flash




----------



## CrusaderFrank

Grampa Murked U said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Danny is good as dead next episode.
> 
> Was a good episode except for what they did to Danny's character.
> 
> Part of me thinks that the spin offs that HBO are working on are post Danny time lines and they pushed the writers to take it here. There is simply no other explanation for where this has gone other than the writers are just void of creativity
> 
> 
> 
> Never underestimate the power of unimaginative writing to destroy a great show. Millennium is a classic example! Rather than explore the relationship between Frank Black and Katherine, they killed her!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was that the show about an airplane that vanished? Name sounds familiar but I don't remember
Click to expand...


Lost


----------



## boedicca

rightwinger said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> so, BOTTOM LINE here.
> 
> For eight years, more or less, we have been tutored on the evils of the fukkers on the north side of the Wall of Ice.  They represent the great battle between Good and Evil, and were promised that at the end of the day, we would know where they came from, what their intentions are, and why they want to kill every living human south of the Wall.
> 
> And what happens?  They all disintegrate when some teenager knifes the king of the white walkers.  How she got to the bastard, with his hundreds of guards and whatnot, but ignoring that.
> 
> Where is the conclusion?  How did they come to exist?  What was their overall purpose?
> 
> It reminds me of the novel Andromeda Strain.  A virus infects the whole human race, everyone is going to die, everything imaginable has been tried to kill it or neutralize it, or whatever...and it just goes away for no apparent reason.  AFU.
> 
> 
> 
> I had forgotten about the Andromeda Strain.  If I recall, the virus mutated to something harmless, thereby saving the world.  Kind of like a virus killing the most powerful race of conquerors in the known solar system.
> 
> Now we have an assassin from nowhere taking out the greatest threat to the Seven Kingdoms that has ever existed and the end to a 7-year build up.
> 
> Well, some people liked it.  To Me, it was a huge disappointment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like the surprise twist of Arya killing the NK...she had been training for it for years. The rest of the battle completely sucked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She has been training to kill Cersei for years
> A bunch of rocks beat her to it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That just shows how lame the writers are for this Season.  I suppose they thought it would be a plot twist to have Cersei die under a bunch of rocks (with Jamie).  The ugly turn in his character didn't help either.
> 
> Season 8 actually makes Season 7 look brilliant in comparison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Better way to kill a villain like Cersei than having rocks fall on her
> 
> Dragon Fire
> Jamie kills her
> Tyrion kills her
> Arya kills her
> Dany kills her
> Grey worm kills her
> The people of Kings Landing kill her
> 
> I should have been a writer
Click to expand...


Sister Umela, Oberyn Martell, the Queen of Thorns, and Robert Baratheon join the Army of the Dead and kill her.


----------



## rightwinger

boedicca said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had forgotten about the Andromeda Strain.  If I recall, the virus mutated to something harmless, thereby saving the world.  Kind of like a virus killing the most powerful race of conquerors in the known solar system.
> 
> Now we have an assassin from nowhere taking out the greatest threat to the Seven Kingdoms that has ever existed and the end to a 7-year build up.
> 
> Well, some people liked it.  To Me, it was a huge disappointment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the surprise twist of Arya killing the NK...she had been training for it for years. The rest of the battle completely sucked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She has been training to kill Cersei for years
> A bunch of rocks beat her to it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That just shows how lame the writers are for this Season.  I suppose they thought it would be a plot twist to have Cersei die under a bunch of rocks (with Jamie).  The ugly turn in his character didn't help either.
> 
> Season 8 actually makes Season 7 look brilliant in comparison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Better way to kill a villain like Cersei than having rocks fall on her
> 
> Dragon Fire
> Jamie kills her
> Tyrion kills her
> Arya kills her
> Dany kills her
> Grey worm kills her
> The people of Kings Landing kill her
> 
> I should have been a writer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sister Umela, Oberyn Martell, the Queen of Thorns, and Robert Baratheon join the Army of the Dead and kill her.
Click to expand...


Like to see Sister Umela get a second shot at her

Shame


----------



## boedicca

rightwinger said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like the surprise twist of Arya killing the NK...she had been training for it for years. The rest of the battle completely sucked.
> 
> 
> 
> She has been training to kill Cersei for years
> A bunch of rocks beat her to it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That just shows how lame the writers are for this Season.  I suppose they thought it would be a plot twist to have Cersei die under a bunch of rocks (with Jamie).  The ugly turn in his character didn't help either.
> 
> Season 8 actually makes Season 7 look brilliant in comparison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Better way to kill a villain like Cersei than having rocks fall on her
> 
> Dragon Fire
> Jamie kills her
> Tyrion kills her
> Arya kills her
> Dany kills her
> Grey worm kills her
> The people of Kings Landing kill her
> 
> I should have been a writer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sister Umela, Oberyn Martell, the Queen of Thorns, and Robert Baratheon join the Army of the Dead and kill her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like to see Sister Umela get a second shot at her
> 
> Shame
Click to expand...



I'd like to see little Lady Mormont off her, but the Dead Giant will have to do.


----------



## rightwinger

boedicca said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> She has been training to kill Cersei for years
> A bunch of rocks beat her to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That just shows how lame the writers are for this Season.  I suppose they thought it would be a plot twist to have Cersei die under a bunch of rocks (with Jamie).  The ugly turn in his character didn't help either.
> 
> Season 8 actually makes Season 7 look brilliant in comparison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Better way to kill a villain like Cersei than having rocks fall on her
> 
> Dragon Fire
> Jamie kills her
> Tyrion kills her
> Arya kills her
> Dany kills her
> Grey worm kills her
> The people of Kings Landing kill her
> 
> I should have been a writer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sister Umela, Oberyn Martell, the Queen of Thorns, and Robert Baratheon join the Army of the Dead and kill her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like to see Sister Umela get a second shot at her
> 
> Shame
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to see little Lady Mormont off her, but the Dead Giant will have to do.
Click to expand...

Great character

I wish they gave her a bigger role


----------



## boedicca

rightwinger said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> That just shows how lame the writers are for this Season.  I suppose they thought it would be a plot twist to have Cersei die under a bunch of rocks (with Jamie).  The ugly turn in his character didn't help either.
> 
> Season 8 actually makes Season 7 look brilliant in comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better way to kill a villain like Cersei than having rocks fall on her
> 
> Dragon Fire
> Jamie kills her
> Tyrion kills her
> Arya kills her
> Dany kills her
> Grey worm kills her
> The people of Kings Landing kill her
> 
> I should have been a writer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sister Umela, Oberyn Martell, the Queen of Thorns, and Robert Baratheon join the Army of the Dead and kill her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like to see Sister Umela get a second shot at her
> 
> Shame
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to see little Lady Mormont off her, but the Dead Giant will have to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great character
> 
> I wish they gave her a bigger role
Click to expand...



She's what Arya would have been as a "lady".


----------



## rightwinger

Can’t wait for the last episode

That is where they will make it all make sense


----------



## boedicca

rightwinger said:


> Can’t wait for the last episode
> 
> That is where they will make it all make sense




You're such an optimist.  At this point, I just want to see Daenarys die a horrible death.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

CrusaderFrank said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Danny is good as dead next episode.
> 
> Was a good episode except for what they did to Danny's character.
> 
> Part of me thinks that the spin offs that HBO are working on are post Danny time lines and they pushed the writers to take it here. There is simply no other explanation for where this has gone other than the writers are just void of creativity
> 
> 
> 
> Never underestimate the power of unimaginative writing to destroy a great show. Millennium is a classic example! Rather than explore the relationship between Frank Black and Katherine, they killed her!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was that the show about an airplane that vanished? Name sounds familiar but I don't remember
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lost
Click to expand...

I thought it was a show based on this...


----------



## rightwinger

boedicca said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can’t wait for the last episode
> 
> That is where they will make it all make sense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're such an optimist.  At this point, I just want to see Daenarys die a horrible death.
Click to expand...

Just kidding 
They will even blow that 

Probably a Sansa/Daenerys cat fight rivaling the Mountain and the Hound


----------



## bodecea

boedicca said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can’t wait for the last episode
> 
> That is where they will make it all make sense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're such an optimist.  At this point, I just want to see Daenarys die a horrible death.
Click to expand...

It's funny thinking of all those parents who named their baby girls Daenarys, Dani, or Kahleesi


----------



## rightwinger

bodecea said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can’t wait for the last episode
> 
> That is where they will make it all make sense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're such an optimist.  At this point, I just want to see Daenarys die a horrible death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's funny thinking of all those parents who named their baby girls Daenarys, Dani, or Kahleesi
Click to expand...


Funny....like naming your kid Hitler


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Hahaha


----------



## boedicca

rightwinger said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can’t wait for the last episode
> 
> That is where they will make it all make sense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're such an optimist.  At this point, I just want to see Daenarys die a horrible death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just kidding
> They will even blow that
> 
> Probably a Sansa/Daenerys cat fight rivaling the Mountain and the Hound
Click to expand...



I've got it.  Drogon eats Daenarys.

That's how she should die.


----------



## rightwinger

boedicca said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can’t wait for the last episode
> 
> That is where they will make it all make sense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're such an optimist.  At this point, I just want to see Daenarys die a horrible death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just kidding
> They will even blow that
> 
> Probably a Sansa/Daenerys cat fight rivaling the Mountain and the Hound
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've got it.  Drogon eats Daenarys.
> 
> That's how she should die.
Click to expand...

Question is....if you kill Daenerys 
How will her dragon react ?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

rightwinger said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can’t wait for the last episode
> 
> That is where they will make it all make sense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're such an optimist.  At this point, I just want to see Daenarys die a horrible death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just kidding
> They will even blow that
> 
> Probably a Sansa/Daenerys cat fight rivaling the Mountain and the Hound
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've got it.  Drogon eats Daenarys.
> 
> That's how she should die.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Question is....if you kill Daenerys
> How will her dragon react ?
Click to expand...

I know someone who could warg a dragon....maybe...


----------



## boedicca

rightwinger said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can’t wait for the last episode
> 
> That is where they will make it all make sense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're such an optimist.  At this point, I just want to see Daenarys die a horrible death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just kidding
> They will even blow that
> 
> Probably a Sansa/Daenerys cat fight rivaling the Mountain and the Hound
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've got it.  Drogon eats Daenarys.
> 
> That's how she should die.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Question is....if you kill Daenerys
> How will her dragon react ?
Click to expand...



They're going to have to take out the dragon with a scorpion.

Or, perhaps Daenarys is to the dragons what the Night King is to the Dead...and Drogon will just die when she does.


----------



## RWS

I don't know about you folks, but i read the leaked finale. I really hope that was a hoax.

I would not be satisfied by that  even though i am a fan and a non-hater. But i know nothing, rws....

We'll see!


----------



## RWS

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> The whole story of Game of Thrones is the Targaeryan Dybasty. It picks up after the fall of it. Now the mad Targaeryan faces the sane Targaeryan for the throne.
> 
> Jon knows how to make a dragon breathe fire...


 Tyrion is also a Targaryan. The Mad King raped his Lannister mother. That's why he's hated by his father. Dani will sentence him to death by dragon fire, and he will survive, proving him a Targaryan. And Tyrion becomes the true heir, as the Mad King's direct son.

Despite the leaks, I think this is the way it should roll. I'd hate to see the leaks come true...


----------



## rightwinger

RWS said:


> I don't know about you folks, but i read the leaked finale. I really hope that was a hoax.
> 
> I would not be satisfied by that  even though i am a fan and a non-hater. But i know nothing, rws....
> 
> We'll see!



I don’t have much confidence in the direction GOT has been going


----------



## RWS

I just hope it's not in the leak  direction. Because that totally awful. I wont mention it again until it done.  

Good luck all you fans! I know it's not gonna be happy for everyone, but I hope it gives satisfaction.


----------



## RWS

Especially for people who have named their daughter Daenyrs. 

That's gonna leave a mark...


----------



## boedicca




----------



## AZGAL

One more prick from the Queen of Thorns: "Be a dragon" (to Daenerys)...


----------



## AZGAL

Arya survived the freezing north AND dragon fire! Some chick! move over Wonder Woman! 

Arya Stark: Game of Thrones Season 8's MVP


----------



## AZGAL

I may not watch the finale. I do like most of season 8. One exception...poor Missandel...not acceptable...


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

AZGAL said:


> I may not watch the finale. I do like most of season 8. One exception...poor Missandel...not acceptable...


She was such an insignificant character I don't get this feeling of loss for her role


----------



## Flash

I have some insights into the last episode of GoT.


*A blond combover billionaire businessman from Bravos shows up and becomes a candidate for the Iron Throne, his slogan is Make Westeros Great Again, and the final scene is Dany's supporters crying because they lost. ..*


----------



## rightwinger

Flash said:


> I have some insights into the last episode of GoT.
> 
> 
> *A blond combover billionaire businessman from Bravos shows up and becomes a candidate for the Iron Throne, his slogan is Make Westeros Great Again, and the final scene is Dany's supporters crying because they lost. ..*


Does the dragon fry his ass?


----------



## AZGAL

So here is where it starts going wrong for her...


----------



## AZGAL

JAIME IS ALIVE


----------



## AZGAL

ed sheeran thrones - Bing video
*Hands Of Gold - Ed Sheeran | Shazam*
Shazam*hands-of-gold
Lyrics* to '*Hands Of Gold*' by *Ed Sheeran*. *Ed Sheeran* - *Hands of Gold* (from Game of *Thrones*, with *lyrics*) 873,697 views


----------



## AZGAL

be free Missandei


----------



## Darkwind

boedicca said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can’t wait for the last episode
> 
> That is where they will make it all make sense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're such an optimist.  At this point, I just want to see Daenarys die a horrible death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just kidding
> They will even blow that
> 
> Probably a Sansa/Daenerys cat fight rivaling the Mountain and the Hound
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've got it.  Drogon eats Daenarys.
> 
> That's how she should die.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Question is....if you kill Daenerys
> How will her dragon react ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They're going to have to take out the dragon with a scorpion.
> 
> Or, perhaps Daenarys is to the dragons what the Night King is to the Dead...and Drogon will just die when she does.
Click to expand...

There is a precedence in Dragon lore for that very thing.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Darkwind said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> They just don’t have the source material anymore.  The last few seasons have been lame ass TV writing and plots, and totally predictable.
> 
> They should had spent more seasons per book and stretched the show out more seasons and used more characters from the books they left out.
> 
> TV writers just can’t match the imagination of JRR Martin.  I almost feel sorry for them actually.
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree.  No TV show is going to be as complete as the original work, but I think they have done a passable job so far.  I just don't think they can close out the series with any real satisfaction with so few episodes that are that short.
> 
> They could do 6 full-length movies and probably not close it all out this season.  So, I'm a bit disappointed.
Click to expand...

Like they've been trying for years to do justice to "The Lord of the Rings" trilogy.  The latest trio did quite well but left out so much that was in the books and was important to the complete story.  Or they combined storylines for expediency's sake, just like GOT. 
The book was better is still true.  Unfortunately, too many people nowadays don't read the books, do they?
I wonder how the Outlander series will fare.


----------



## gallantwarrior

MisterBeale said:


> As the architect of the _Ice and Fire _universe now widely known as _Thrones_, Martin is one of the most vocal champions of fidelity to the books, to the point that he openly questions the need to close the story out after eight seasons and 73 episodes. While it's the end of one major chapter, it may be the start of a new one, as Martin and HBO are conspiring ways to open up the world of Westeros with five potential "successor" spinoffs, including one that's gearing up for production.
> 
> 'Game of Thrones' Creator George R.R. Martin: "I Don't Think It Should Be the Final Season"


KaCHINNG, babe!


----------



## Darkwind

gallantwarrior said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> They just don’t have the source material anymore.  The last few seasons have been lame ass TV writing and plots, and totally predictable.
> 
> They should had spent more seasons per book and stretched the show out more seasons and used more characters from the books they left out.
> 
> TV writers just can’t match the imagination of JRR Martin.  I almost feel sorry for them actually.
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree.  No TV show is going to be as complete as the original work, but I think they have done a passable job so far.  I just don't think they can close out the series with any real satisfaction with so few episodes that are that short.
> 
> They could do 6 full-length movies and probably not close it all out this season.  So, I'm a bit disappointed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like they've been trying for years to do justice to "The Lord of the Rings" trilogy.  The latest trio did quite well but left out so much that was in the books and was important to the complete story.  Or they combined storylines for expediency's sake, just like GOT.
> The book was better is still true.  Unfortunately, too many people nowadays don't read the books, do they?
> I wonder how the Outlander series will fare.
Click to expand...

Very true.  I had to stop watching the Outlander series.  I realized that some of it didn't make sense and knew that was because they were assuming we had some knowledge of the books.  I haven't read any of them yet, so until I do, I'll have to just go without.  lol


----------



## gallantwarrior

Darkwind said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> They just don’t have the source material anymore.  The last few seasons have been lame ass TV writing and plots, and totally predictable.
> 
> They should had spent more seasons per book and stretched the show out more seasons and used more characters from the books they left out.
> 
> TV writers just can’t match the imagination of JRR Martin.  I almost feel sorry for them actually.
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree.  No TV show is going to be as complete as the original work, but I think they have done a passable job so far.  I just don't think they can close out the series with any real satisfaction with so few episodes that are that short.
> 
> They could do 6 full-length movies and probably not close it all out this season.  So, I'm a bit disappointed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like they've been trying for years to do justice to "The Lord of the Rings" trilogy.  The latest trio did quite well but left out so much that was in the books and was important to the complete story.  Or they combined storylines for expediency's sake, just like GOT.
> The book was better is still true.  Unfortunately, too many people nowadays don't read the books, do they?
> I wonder how the Outlander series will fare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very true.  I had to stop watching the Outlander series.  I realized that some of it didn't make sense and knew that was because they were assuming we had some knowledge of the books.  I haven't read any of them yet, so until I do, I'll have to just go without.  lol
Click to expand...

Good series.  I like the historical aspect.  Almost as well researched as Michael Crichton's science for his books.


----------



## Darkwind

gallantwarrior said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> They just don’t have the source material anymore.  The last few seasons have been lame ass TV writing and plots, and totally predictable.
> 
> They should had spent more seasons per book and stretched the show out more seasons and used more characters from the books they left out.
> 
> TV writers just can’t match the imagination of JRR Martin.  I almost feel sorry for them actually.
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree.  No TV show is going to be as complete as the original work, but I think they have done a passable job so far.  I just don't think they can close out the series with any real satisfaction with so few episodes that are that short.
> 
> They could do 6 full-length movies and probably not close it all out this season.  So, I'm a bit disappointed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like they've been trying for years to do justice to "The Lord of the Rings" trilogy.  The latest trio did quite well but left out so much that was in the books and was important to the complete story.  Or they combined storylines for expediency's sake, just like GOT.
> The book was better is still true.  Unfortunately, too many people nowadays don't read the books, do they?
> I wonder how the Outlander series will fare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very true.  I had to stop watching the Outlander series.  I realized that some of it didn't make sense and knew that was because they were assuming we had some knowledge of the books.  I haven't read any of them yet, so until I do, I'll have to just go without.  lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good series.  I like the historical aspect.  Almost as well researched as Michael Crichton's science for his books.
Click to expand...

Yeah, so far the show has impressed Me with its adherence to historical fact.  Unfortunately, Outlander is like, 8th on My list of required reading buys right now. 

lol


----------



## gallantwarrior

Darkwind said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> They just don’t have the source material anymore.  The last few seasons have been lame ass TV writing and plots, and totally predictable.
> 
> They should had spent more seasons per book and stretched the show out more seasons and used more characters from the books they left out.
> 
> TV writers just can’t match the imagination of JRR Martin.  I almost feel sorry for them actually.
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree.  No TV show is going to be as complete as the original work, but I think they have done a passable job so far.  I just don't think they can close out the series with any real satisfaction with so few episodes that are that short.
> 
> They could do 6 full-length movies and probably not close it all out this season.  So, I'm a bit disappointed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like they've been trying for years to do justice to "The Lord of the Rings" trilogy.  The latest trio did quite well but left out so much that was in the books and was important to the complete story.  Or they combined storylines for expediency's sake, just like GOT.
> The book was better is still true.  Unfortunately, too many people nowadays don't read the books, do they?
> I wonder how the Outlander series will fare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very true.  I had to stop watching the Outlander series.  I realized that some of it didn't make sense and knew that was because they were assuming we had some knowledge of the books.  I haven't read any of them yet, so until I do, I'll have to just go without.  lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good series.  I like the historical aspect.  Almost as well researched as Michael Crichton's science for his books.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, so far the show has impressed Me with its adherence to historical fact.  Unfortunately, Outlander is like, 8th on My list of required reading buys right now.
> 
> lol
Click to expand...

I don't have a specific list.  Which shows do you favor?  I recently discovered "Jamestown".  It's pretty misandrist but I still favor costume dramas.


----------



## AZGAL

theHawk said:


> They just don’t have the source material anymore. The last few seasons have been lame ass TV writing and plots, and totally predictable.


NO only this very last part of season eight starting with episode 2 is rushed and cramming character interactions into too little time. The rush gives an air of chaos...I imagine the very last half hour will feel very peaceful.  Rushing the Daenerys story seems shallow. When you think about the comparison about how very long it took for Daenerys to get across Essos and now we are rushed when the story is more important. Too bad. The writers are using source material this season and it is obvious if you pay close attention to the details.


----------



## AZGAL

ARYA dreams
I dreamt of a wolf howling in the rain, but no one heard his grief, the dwarf woman was saying. I dreamt such a clangor that I thought my head would burst, drums and horns and pipes and screams, but the saddest sound was the little bells.
and, Bran dream of Arya
One shadow was as dark as ash, with the terrible face of a hound. Another was armored like the sun, golden and beautiful. Over them both loomed a giant in armor made of stone, but when he opened his visor, there was nothing inside but darkness and thick black blood.


----------



## rightwinger

AZGAL said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> They just don’t have the source material anymore. The last few seasons have been lame ass TV writing and plots, and totally predictable.
> 
> 
> 
> NO only this very last part of season eight starting with episode 2 is rushed and cramming character interactions into too little time. The rush gives an air of chaos...I imagine the very last half hour will feel very peaceful.  Rushing the Daenerys story seems shallow. When you think about the comparison about how very long it took for Daenerys to get across Essos and now we are rushed when the story is more important. Too bad. The writers are using source material this season and it is obvious if you pay close attention to the details.
Click to expand...

I doubt if the show is salvageable


----------



## theHawk

rightwinger said:


> AZGAL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> They just don’t have the source material anymore. The last few seasons have been lame ass TV writing and plots, and totally predictable.
> 
> 
> 
> NO only this very last part of season eight starting with episode 2 is rushed and cramming character interactions into too little time. The rush gives an air of chaos...I imagine the very last half hour will feel very peaceful.  Rushing the Daenerys story seems shallow. When you think about the comparison about how very long it took for Daenerys to get across Essos and now we are rushed when the story is more important. Too bad. The writers are using source material this season and it is obvious if you pay close attention to the details.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I doubt if the show is salvageable
Click to expand...


This changes everything:


----------



## theHawk

RWS said:


> Especially for people who have named their daughter Daenyrs.
> 
> That's gonna leave a mark...



The SJWs and feminists are all upset out Dany’s heel turn.  As if it wasn’t already shown before that her first impulse is always to torch anyone in her way.  She’s always held the view that she is entitled to inherit the world.  She freed slaves to gain an army, but then expects everyone to bend the knee and serve her like a slave.  She will always choose the throne over anyone.  She was a likable character at first, but in the end like all feminists they always turn into a c***.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Arya steal the face of a dragon and kills Dany; Tyrion marries Sansa and they all lived happily ever after


----------



## RWS

theHawk said:


> RWS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Especially for people who have named their daughter Daenyrs.
> 
> That's gonna leave a mark...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The SJWs and feminists are all upset out Dany’s heel turn.  As if it wasn’t already shown before that her first impulse is always to torch anyone in her way.  She’s always held the view that she is entitled to inherit the world.  She freed slaves to gain an army, but then expects everyone to bend the knee and serve her like a slave.  She will always choose the throne over anyone.  She was a likable character at first, but in the end like all feminists they always turn into a c***.
Click to expand...

Well, people who named their daughter Daneynars, had little foresight.  At least they still have time to change the name. It's still within the manufacturer's guarantee period.

And the kid still has no fucking idea of the name... .


----------



## RWS

I am here for haters tomorrow. 

I have enjoyed these episodes this season, even though it't speeded up, and sometimes non-sensical. But they were very enjoyable episodes. With incredible fight/war scenes. I totally enjoyed every episode. Was totally entertained. 

Haters, will pick apart the stuff, to make themselves look smart. But they are haters, and do so for publicity. 

Now, if the final episode goes like the leak says, I may join the haters. Actually no, I'll still be entertained. But I won't like the result. 

Let's hope it's not like the leak...


----------



## Darkwind

gallantwarrior said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree.  No TV show is going to be as complete as the original work, but I think they have done a passable job so far.  I just don't think they can close out the series with any real satisfaction with so few episodes that are that short.
> 
> They could do 6 full-length movies and probably not close it all out this season.  So, I'm a bit disappointed.
> 
> 
> 
> Like they've been trying for years to do justice to "The Lord of the Rings" trilogy.  The latest trio did quite well but left out so much that was in the books and was important to the complete story.  Or they combined storylines for expediency's sake, just like GOT.
> The book was better is still true.  Unfortunately, too many people nowadays don't read the books, do they?
> I wonder how the Outlander series will fare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very true.  I had to stop watching the Outlander series.  I realized that some of it didn't make sense and knew that was because they were assuming we had some knowledge of the books.  I haven't read any of them yet, so until I do, I'll have to just go without.  lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good series.  I like the historical aspect.  Almost as well researched as Michael Crichton's science for his books.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, so far the show has impressed Me with its adherence to historical fact.  Unfortunately, Outlander is like, 8th on My list of required reading buys right now.
> 
> lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have a specific list.  Which shows do you favor?  I recently discovered "Jamestown".  It's pretty misandrist but I still favor costume dramas.
Click to expand...

I don't really have any.  I catch them as they come about, but in all honesty, I have to find time in My schedule to even sit down and watch a known good or popular show.  I just don't watch that much TV.

I managed, over the course of six months, get through the first season of Outlander.  In fact, its been a couple of months since I started the second season and I'll likely have to go back to the beginning to refresh My memory.  lol

I'll look into "Jamestown" but you said misandrist?  The writers or is that that historically accurate?  Off the top of My head, isn't Jamestown the town that had all the residents mysteriously disappear when the resupply ships returned a year or so later?


----------



## Darkwind

RWS said:


> I am here for haters tomorrow.
> 
> I have enjoyed these episodes this season, even though it't speeded up, and sometimes non-sensical. But they were very enjoyable episodes. With incredible fight/war scenes. I totally enjoyed every episode. Was totally entertained.
> 
> Haters, will pick apart the stuff, to make themselves look smart. But they are haters, and do so for publicity.
> 
> Now, if the final episode goes like the leak says, I may join the haters. Actually no, I'll still be entertained. But I won't like the result.
> 
> Let's hope it's not like the leak...


Being entertained and living up to a standard they set is not 'hating'.  The CGI has been great, and as you say, some of the choreographed scenes were outstanding.  However, this season has been poorly thought, poorly written, and poorly executed. 

This is no getting around that.


----------



## Jitss617

Is this the show with a bunch of Hillary Clinton’s in charge? Lol IN A  barbaric era!? Lol yea I’m sure men listened to women haha


----------



## Flash




----------



## RWS

Great Cubano musica. Yo soy Cubano.


----------



## RWS

Jitss617 said:


> Is this the show with a bunch of Hillary Clinton’s in charge? Lol IN A  barbaric era!? Lol yea I’m sure men listened to women haha


I'm sorry bud, I think you're in the wrong thread. Everything is not politics.


----------



## Jitss617

RWS said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the show with a bunch of Hillary Clinton’s in charge? Lol IN A  barbaric era!? Lol yea I’m sure men listened to women haha
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry bud, I think you're in the wrong thread. Everything is not politics.
Click to expand...

Just asking a question..


----------



## Flash

RWS said:


> I am here for haters tomorrow.
> 
> I have enjoyed these episodes this season, even though it't speeded up, and sometimes non-sensical. But they were very enjoyable episodes. With incredible fight/war scenes. I totally enjoyed every episode. Was totally entertained.
> 
> Haters, will pick apart the stuff, to make themselves look smart. But they are haters, and do so for publicity.
> 
> Now, if the final episode goes like the leak says, I may join the haters. Actually no, I'll still be entertained. But I won't like the result.
> 
> Let's hope it's not like the leak...




I am not a hater. However, I am just disappointing that when the GRRM material ran out at the end of Season 6 that D&D just kind of winged it with normal Hollywood formula shit.  The visuals are great and the acting is fine but everything is rushed and doesn't complete the character arcs that GRRM so masterfully set up.


----------



## RWS

Darkwind said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like they've been trying for years to do justice to "The Lord of the Rings" trilogy.  The latest trio did quite well but left out so much that was in the books and was important to the complete story.  Or they combined storylines for expediency's sake, just like GOT.
> The book was better is still true.  Unfortunately, too many people nowadays don't read the books, do they?
> I wonder how the Outlander series will fare.
> 
> 
> 
> Very true.  I had to stop watching the Outlander series.  I realized that some of it didn't make sense and knew that was because they were assuming we had some knowledge of the books.  I haven't read any of them yet, so until I do, I'll have to just go without.  lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good series.  I like the historical aspect.  Almost as well researched as Michael Crichton's science for his books.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, so far the show has impressed Me with its adherence to historical fact.  Unfortunately, Outlander is like, 8th on My list of required reading buys right now.
> 
> lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have a specific list.  Which shows do you favor?  I recently discovered "Jamestown".  It's pretty misandrist but I still favor costume dramas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't really have any.  I catch them as they come about, but in all honesty, I have to find time in My schedule to even sit down and watch a known good or popular show.  I just don't watch that much TV.
> 
> I managed, over the course of six months, get through the first season of Outlander.  In fact, its been a couple of months since I started the second season and I'll likely have to go back to the beginning to refresh My memory.  lol
> 
> I'll look into "Jamestown" but you said misandrist?  The writers or is that that historically accurate?  Off the top of My head, isn't Jamestown the town that had all the residents mysteriously disappear when the resupply ships returned a year or so later?
Click to expand...

 Once you have time, watch Ozark. Or Into The Badlands.

Don't watch  GoT.  Too time consuming. Why are you posting here when you have no time for anything?


----------



## RWS

Darkwind said:


> RWS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am here for haters tomorrow.
> 
> I have enjoyed these episodes this season, even though it't speeded up, and sometimes non-sensical. But they were very enjoyable episodes. With incredible fight/war scenes. I totally enjoyed every episode. Was totally entertained.
> 
> Haters, will pick apart the stuff, to make themselves look smart. But they are haters, and do so for publicity.
> 
> Now, if the final episode goes like the leak says, I may join the haters. Actually no, I'll still be entertained. But I won't like the result.
> 
> Let's hope it's not like the leak...
> 
> 
> 
> Being entertained and living up to a standard they set is not 'hating'.  The CGI has been great, and as you say, some of the choreographed scenes were outstanding.  However, this season has been poorly thought, poorly written, and poorly executed.
> 
> This is no getting around that.
Click to expand...

You weren't entertained by their efforts?


----------



## RWS

Flash said:


> RWS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am here for haters tomorrow.
> 
> I have enjoyed these episodes this season, even though it't speeded up, and sometimes non-sensical. But they were very enjoyable episodes. With incredible fight/war scenes. I totally enjoyed every episode. Was totally entertained.
> 
> Haters, will pick apart the stuff, to make themselves look smart. But they are haters, and do so for publicity.
> 
> Now, if the final episode goes like the leak says, I may join the haters. Actually no, I'll still be entertained. But I won't like the result.
> 
> Let's hope it's not like the leak...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a hater. However, I am just disappointing that when the GRRM material ran out at the end of Season 6 that D&D just kind of winged it with normal Hollywood formula shit.  The visuals are great and the acting is fine but everything is rushed and doesn't complete the character arcs that GRRM so masterfully set up.
Click to expand...

What did you expect them to do? GRRM stopped writing shit.
Have you been entertained in the meantime while GoT went past his story?

Until GRRM finally writes something? Have you been entertained in the meantime?

If so, why hate?


----------



## RWS

Flash said:


> RWS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am here for haters tomorrow.
> 
> I have enjoyed these episodes this season, even though it't speeded up, and sometimes non-sensical. But they were very enjoyable episodes. With incredible fight/war scenes. I totally enjoyed every episode. Was totally entertained.
> 
> Haters, will pick apart the stuff, to make themselves look smart. But they are haters, and do so for publicity.
> 
> Now, if the final episode goes like the leak says, I may join the haters. Actually no, I'll still be entertained. But I won't like the result.
> 
> Let's hope it's not like the leak...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a hater. However, I am just disappointing that when the GRRM material ran out at the end of Season 6 that D&D just kind of winged it with normal Hollywood formula shit.  The visuals are great and the acting is fine but everything is rushed and doesn't complete the character arcs that GRRM so masterfully set up.
Click to expand...

Blame the writer of the books, not the tv show that is trying to finish it without his help. He really doesn't care and will not finish the books.


----------



## RWS

He's fucking fat and famous, and doesn't need to spend any more time writing books after Jon Snow died.

He's like rich, forever, and old. Would you spend the rest of your dying days writing the rest of this novel? 

Or would you go to Vegas, and have some fun for the rest of your life? 

He's doing the latter.


----------



## Darkwind

RWS said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very true.  I had to stop watching the Outlander series.  I realized that some of it didn't make sense and knew that was because they were assuming we had some knowledge of the books.  I haven't read any of them yet, so until I do, I'll have to just go without.  lol
> 
> 
> 
> Good series.  I like the historical aspect.  Almost as well researched as Michael Crichton's science for his books.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, so far the show has impressed Me with its adherence to historical fact.  Unfortunately, Outlander is like, 8th on My list of required reading buys right now.
> 
> lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have a specific list.  Which shows do you favor?  I recently discovered "Jamestown".  It's pretty misandrist but I still favor costume dramas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't really have any.  I catch them as they come about, but in all honesty, I have to find time in My schedule to even sit down and watch a known good or popular show.  I just don't watch that much TV.
> 
> I managed, over the course of six months, get through the first season of Outlander.  In fact, its been a couple of months since I started the second season and I'll likely have to go back to the beginning to refresh My memory.  lol
> 
> I'll look into "Jamestown" but you said misandrist?  The writers or is that that historically accurate?  Off the top of My head, isn't Jamestown the town that had all the residents mysteriously disappear when the resupply ships returned a year or so later?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once you have time, watch Ozark. Or Into The Badlands.
> 
> Don't watch  GoT.  Too time consuming. Why are you posting here when you have no time for anything?
Click to expand...

Too late.  I've already watched all but the very last episode of GoT.  Though, I was reading the series, "A Song of Fire and Ice" when the GoT's first appeared and I didn't watch the first three seasons because I was reading the series.  It's taken Me from season four to just last year to get caught up in all of the seasons.   I even put the series on hold after book 3 for this.  

I post here when I do have a few free moments, but posting here is not like sitting down for hours at a time to binge a TV series.  Should be pretty obvious to everyone.

I'll look into Ozark and Into the Badlands.


----------



## Darkwind

RWS said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am here for haters tomorrow.
> 
> I have enjoyed these episodes this season, even though it't speeded up, and sometimes non-sensical. But they were very enjoyable episodes. With incredible fight/war scenes. I totally enjoyed every episode. Was totally entertained.
> 
> Haters, will pick apart the stuff, to make themselves look smart. But they are haters, and do so for publicity.
> 
> Now, if the final episode goes like the leak says, I may join the haters. Actually no, I'll still be entertained. But I won't like the result.
> 
> Let's hope it's not like the leak...
> 
> 
> 
> Being entertained and living up to a standard they set is not 'hating'.  The CGI has been great, and as you say, some of the choreographed scenes were outstanding.  However, this season has been poorly thought, poorly written, and poorly executed.
> 
> This is no getting around that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You weren't entertained by their efforts?
Click to expand...

I'm primarily a story geek.  I enjoy and appreciate the art of creating good scenes and yes, I enjoyed some of the stuff this season.  My entire premise since starting this thread has been about the story and plots involved in this massive tale.  I'll wager that they knew, as early as the ending of season six, , that eight was going to be the last season and that the episodes, or amount of time allotted to wrap it up, was limited.

They've had three, maybe four years to conclude a proper cinematic ending for this story.  

Unless you are making some kind of argument that people cannot express their disappointment with their ineptitude, I'm not sure what you're arguing. 

You liked it, but you're not making any kind of reply in regards to how the story and this season has satisfied the open plot lines they had at the end of seven.  

I've always a few criticisms of the overall series but can say that I've been satisfied with the progression of each character until now when clearly, they put together a hacked ending.


----------



## Darkwind

RWS said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am here for haters tomorrow.
> 
> I have enjoyed these episodes this season, even though it't speeded up, and sometimes non-sensical. But they were very enjoyable episodes. With incredible fight/war scenes. I totally enjoyed every episode. Was totally entertained.
> 
> Haters, will pick apart the stuff, to make themselves look smart. But they are haters, and do so for publicity.
> 
> Now, if the final episode goes like the leak says, I may join the haters. Actually no, I'll still be entertained. But I won't like the result.
> 
> Let's hope it's not like the leak...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a hater. However, I am just disappointing that when the GRRM material ran out at the end of Season 6 that D&D just kind of winged it with normal Hollywood formula shit.  The visuals are great and the acting is fine but everything is rushed and doesn't complete the character arcs that GRRM so masterfully set up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did you expect them to do? GRRM stopped writing shit.
> Have you been entertained in the meantime while GoT went past his story?
> 
> Until GRRM finally writes something? Have you been entertained in the meantime?
> 
> If so, why hate?
Click to expand...

Are you a writer?  Have you written anything?


----------



## RWS

Darkwind said:


> RWS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good series.  I like the historical aspect.  Almost as well researched as Michael Crichton's science for his books.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, so far the show has impressed Me with its adherence to historical fact.  Unfortunately, Outlander is like, 8th on My list of required reading buys right now.
> 
> lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have a specific list.  Which shows do you favor?  I recently discovered "Jamestown".  It's pretty misandrist but I still favor costume dramas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't really have any.  I catch them as they come about, but in all honesty, I have to find time in My schedule to even sit down and watch a known good or popular show.  I just don't watch that much TV.
> 
> I managed, over the course of six months, get through the first season of Outlander.  In fact, its been a couple of months since I started the second season and I'll likely have to go back to the beginning to refresh My memory.  lol
> 
> I'll look into "Jamestown" but you said misandrist?  The writers or is that that historically accurate?  Off the top of My head, isn't Jamestown the town that had all the residents mysteriously disappear when the resupply ships returned a year or so later?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once you have time, watch Ozark. Or Into The Badlands.
> 
> Don't watch  GoT.  Too time consuming. Why are you posting here when you have no time for anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too late.  I've already watched all but the very last episode of GoT.  Though, I was reading the series, "A Song of Fire and Ice" when the GoT's first appeared and I didn't watch the first three seasons because I was reading the series.  It's taken Me from season four to just last year to get caught up in all of the seasons.   I even put the series on hold after book 3 for this.
> 
> I post here when I do have a few free moments, but posting here is not like sitting down for hours at a time to binge a TV series.  Should be pretty obvious to everyone.
> 
> I'll look into Ozark and Into the Badlands.
Click to expand...

I'm a huge Into the Badlands fan. And highly recommend it if you like martial arts. Give it 2-3 episodes to build the unique world, and you will be hooked. 

Ozark, is something I just started watching, and am hooked on. I binged 8 episodes so far. I have a man-crush for Jason Bateman.  I kid, i'm not gay, but i can watch anything he does. It's a great show, and on Netflix. The acting is out of this world...


----------



## rightwinger

Darkwind said:


> RWS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am here for haters tomorrow.
> 
> I have enjoyed these episodes this season, even though it't speeded up, and sometimes non-sensical. But they were very enjoyable episodes. With incredible fight/war scenes. I totally enjoyed every episode. Was totally entertained.
> 
> Haters, will pick apart the stuff, to make themselves look smart. But they are haters, and do so for publicity.
> 
> Now, if the final episode goes like the leak says, I may join the haters. Actually no, I'll still be entertained. But I won't like the result.
> 
> Let's hope it's not like the leak...
> 
> 
> 
> Being entertained and living up to a standard they set is not 'hating'.  The CGI has been great, and as you say, some of the choreographed scenes were outstanding.  However, this season has been poorly thought, poorly written, and poorly executed.
> 
> This is no getting around that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You weren't entertained by their efforts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm primarily a story geek.  I enjoy and appreciate the art of creating good scenes and yes, I enjoyed some of the stuff this season.  My entire premise since starting this thread has been about the story and plots involved in this massive tale.  I'll wager that they knew, as early as the ending of season six, , that eight was going to be the last season and that the episodes, or amount of time allotted to wrap it up, was limited.
> 
> They've had three, maybe four years to conclude a proper cinematic ending for this story.
> 
> Unless you are making some kind of argument that people cannot express their disappointment with their ineptitude, I'm not sure what you're arguing.
> 
> You liked it, but you're not making any kind of reply in regards to how the story and this season has satisfied the open plot lines they had at the end of seven.
> 
> I've always a few criticisms of the overall series but can say that I've been satisfied with the progression of each character until now when clearly, they put together a hacked ending.
Click to expand...


In a nutshell, Game of Thrones is about an impending invasion of White Walkers from the north and the struggle to seize the Iron Throne
Everything else is secondary

After seven seasons of setting up the final conflict, they left themselves six  episodes to resolve it

They have failed miserably


----------



## bodecea

theHawk said:


> RWS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Especially for people who have named their daughter Daenyrs.
> 
> That's gonna leave a mark...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The SJWs and feminists are all upset out Dany’s heel turn.  As if it wasn’t already shown before that her first impulse is always to torch anyone in her way.  She’s always held the view that she is entitled to inherit the world.  She freed slaves to gain an army, but then expects everyone to bend the knee and serve her like a slave.  She will always choose the throne over anyone.  She was a likable character at first, but in the end like all feminists they always turn into a c***.
Click to expand...

Fascinating.


----------



## bodecea

RWS said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the show with a bunch of Hillary Clinton’s in charge? Lol IN A  barbaric era!? Lol yea I’m sure men listened to women haha
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry bud, I think you're in the wrong thread. Everything is not politics.
Click to expand...

INCEL bois have been crying about GoT and Endgame for the last few weeks.


----------



## RWS

Flash said:


> RWS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am here for haters tomorrow.
> 
> I have enjoyed these episodes this season, even though it't speeded up, and sometimes non-sensical. But they were very enjoyable episodes. With incredible fight/war scenes. I totally enjoyed every episode. Was totally entertained.
> 
> Haters, will pick apart the stuff, to make themselves look smart. But they are haters, and do so for publicity.
> 
> Now, if the final episode goes like the leak says, I may join the haters. Actually no, I'll still be entertained. But I won't like the result.
> 
> Let's hope it's not like the leak...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a hater. However, I am just disappointing that when the GRRM material ran out at the end of Season 6 that D&D just kind of winged it with normal Hollywood formula shit.  The visuals are great and the acting is fine but everything is rushed and doesn't complete the character arcs that GRRM so masterfully set up.
Click to expand...

I totally understand how your expectations from GRRRM material didn't fulfill your ideas.

But that's not GoT's fault. They went their own way after that, with his approval. Things had to be trimmed down in a hurry, and so this last season is a rush of events.

But it has been entertaining so far. And giving me satisfaction.

I could change my mind tomorrow. If the result is like the leaks say...

I mean, I'll still have enjoyed the show, but I may be upset about the end. But I won't be a hater. 

My ending looks like this: Tyrion is going to be sentenced to death by dragon fire. And he will survive, because he is the son of the Mad King, and is the true heir to the crown. And a nekkid Tyrion will win.


----------



## bodecea

RWS said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am here for haters tomorrow.
> 
> I have enjoyed these episodes this season, even though it't speeded up, and sometimes non-sensical. But they were very enjoyable episodes. With incredible fight/war scenes. I totally enjoyed every episode. Was totally entertained.
> 
> Haters, will pick apart the stuff, to make themselves look smart. But they are haters, and do so for publicity.
> 
> Now, if the final episode goes like the leak says, I may join the haters. Actually no, I'll still be entertained. But I won't like the result.
> 
> Let's hope it's not like the leak...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a hater. However, I am just disappointing that when the GRRM material ran out at the end of Season 6 that D&D just kind of winged it with normal Hollywood formula shit.  The visuals are great and the acting is fine but everything is rushed and doesn't complete the character arcs that GRRM so masterfully set up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I totally understand how your expectations from GRRRM material didn't fulfill your ideas.
> 
> But that's not GoT's fault. They went their own way after that, with his approval. Things had to be trimmed down in a hurry, and so this last season is a rush of events.
> 
> But it has been entertaining so far. And giving me satisfaction.
> 
> I could change my mind tomorrow. If the result is like the leaks say...
> 
> I mean, I'll still have enjoyed the show, but I may be upset about the end.
> 
> My ending looks like this: Tyrion is going to be sentenced to death by dragon fire. And he will survive, because he is the son of the Mad King, and is the true heir to the crown. And a nekkid Tyrion will win.
Click to expand...

I've been thinking the same thing.....


----------



## boedicca

AZGAL said:


> One more prick from the Queen of Thorns: "Be a dragon" (to Daenerys)...View attachment 261414



Indeed.  I've been thinking along the same lines.  QoT actually got the final revenge on Cersei with her advice to Daenarys.


----------



## Flash

RWS said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am here for haters tomorrow.
> 
> I have enjoyed these episodes this season, even though it't speeded up, and sometimes non-sensical. But they were very enjoyable episodes. With incredible fight/war scenes. I totally enjoyed every episode. Was totally entertained.
> 
> Haters, will pick apart the stuff, to make themselves look smart. But they are haters, and do so for publicity.
> 
> Now, if the final episode goes like the leak says, I may join the haters. Actually no, I'll still be entertained. But I won't like the result.
> 
> Let's hope it's not like the leak...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a hater. However, I am just disappointing that when the GRRM material ran out at the end of Season 6 that D&D just kind of winged it with normal Hollywood formula shit.  The visuals are great and the acting is fine but everything is rushed and doesn't complete the character arcs that GRRM so masterfully set up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did you expect them to do? GRRM stopped writing shit.
> Have you been entertained in the meantime while GoT went past his story?
> 
> Until GRRM finally writes something? Have you been entertained in the meantime?
> 
> If so, why hate?
Click to expand...



I said I was not a hater.

You can be entertained and disappointed at the same time.  I have been entertained in all five of the episodes this season.  I'll be entertained tonight when I watch the final episode.  However, I suspect I will be disappointed also.  

The first six seasons were great sticking to the GRRM material.  It fell apart when the Hollywood writers took over.

You would think that for the money involved in what was a very successful series that they could have finished it off in a satisfying manner.  

I am not the only one that has been disappointed.  There are millions of us.


----------



## boedicca

AZGAL said:


> ed sheeran thrones - Bing video
> *Hands Of Gold - Ed Sheeran | Shazam*
> Shazam*hands-of-gold
> Lyrics* to '*Hands Of Gold*' by *Ed Sheeran*. *Ed Sheeran* - *Hands of Gold* (from Game of *Thrones*, with *lyrics*) 873,697 views




This was a total jump the shark moment.  Ed Frelling Sheeran does not deserve a cameo in GOT.


----------



## boedicca

theHawk said:


> RWS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Especially for people who have named their daughter Daenyrs.
> 
> That's gonna leave a mark...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The SJWs and feminists are all upset out Dany’s heel turn.  As if it wasn’t already shown before that her first impulse is always to torch anyone in her way.  She’s always held the view that she is entitled to inherit the world.  She freed slaves to gain an army, but then expects everyone to bend the knee and serve her like a slave.  She will always choose the throne over anyone.  She was a likable character at first, but in the end like all feminists they always turn into a c***.
Click to expand...



And note, her violent impulses were checked and moderated by the advice of men.  The Queen of Thorns and Missandei, however, encouraged her to be violent.   Rather a case of Toxic Femininity.


----------



## RWS

I'm hoping the leaked spoilers are BS. Let's talk about it tomorrow night! Very nice chatting with you all tonight.


----------



## theHawk

RWS said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am here for haters tomorrow.
> 
> I have enjoyed these episodes this season, even though it't speeded up, and sometimes non-sensical. But they were very enjoyable episodes. With incredible fight/war scenes. I totally enjoyed every episode. Was totally entertained.
> 
> Haters, will pick apart the stuff, to make themselves look smart. But they are haters, and do so for publicity.
> 
> Now, if the final episode goes like the leak says, I may join the haters. Actually no, I'll still be entertained. But I won't like the result.
> 
> Let's hope it's not like the leak...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a hater. However, I am just disappointing that when the GRRM material ran out at the end of Season 6 that D&D just kind of winged it with normal Hollywood formula shit.  The visuals are great and the acting is fine but everything is rushed and doesn't complete the character arcs that GRRM so masterfully set up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I totally understand how your expectations from GRRRM material didn't fulfill your ideas.
> 
> But that's not GoT's fault. They went their own way after that, with his approval. Things had to be trimmed down in a hurry, and so this last season is a rush of events.
> 
> But it has been entertaining so far. And giving me satisfaction.
> 
> I could change my mind tomorrow. If the result is like the leaks say...
> 
> I mean, I'll still have enjoyed the show, but I may be upset about the end. But I won't be a hater.
> 
> My ending looks like this: Tyrion is going to be sentenced to death by dragon fire. And he will survive, because he is the son of the Mad King, and is the true heir to the crown. And a nekkid Tyrion will win.
Click to expand...


Targaryens are not immune to fire.  Jon burnt his hand in season one, and Tyrion felt the pain of the flame of a candle in the tent with the whore, Shea.  Even Visery wasn’t.  Only Daenerys is.


----------



## theHawk

boedicca said:


> AZGAL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ed sheeran thrones - Bing video
> *Hands Of Gold - Ed Sheeran | Shazam*
> Shazam*hands-of-gold
> Lyrics* to '*Hands Of Gold*' by *Ed Sheeran*. *Ed Sheeran* - *Hands of Gold* (from Game of *Thrones*, with *lyrics*) 873,697 views
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was a total jump the shark moment.  Ed Frelling Sheeran does not deserve a cameo in GOT.
Click to expand...


It would had been cool to see him with all the Lannister soldiers to get slaughtered though.


----------



## boedicca

theHawk said:


> RWS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am here for haters tomorrow.
> 
> I have enjoyed these episodes this season, even though it't speeded up, and sometimes non-sensical. But they were very enjoyable episodes. With incredible fight/war scenes. I totally enjoyed every episode. Was totally entertained.
> 
> Haters, will pick apart the stuff, to make themselves look smart. But they are haters, and do so for publicity.
> 
> Now, if the final episode goes like the leak says, I may join the haters. Actually no, I'll still be entertained. But I won't like the result.
> 
> Let's hope it's not like the leak...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a hater. However, I am just disappointing that when the GRRM material ran out at the end of Season 6 that D&D just kind of winged it with normal Hollywood formula shit.  The visuals are great and the acting is fine but everything is rushed and doesn't complete the character arcs that GRRM so masterfully set up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I totally understand how your expectations from GRRRM material didn't fulfill your ideas.
> 
> But that's not GoT's fault. They went their own way after that, with his approval. Things had to be trimmed down in a hurry, and so this last season is a rush of events.
> 
> But it has been entertaining so far. And giving me satisfaction.
> 
> I could change my mind tomorrow. If the result is like the leaks say...
> 
> I mean, I'll still have enjoyed the show, but I may be upset about the end. But I won't be a hater.
> 
> My ending looks like this: Tyrion is going to be sentenced to death by dragon fire. And he will survive, because he is the son of the Mad King, and is the true heir to the crown. And a nekkid Tyrion will win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Targaryens are not immune to fire.  Jon burnt his hand in season one, and Tyrion felt the pain of the flame of a candle in the tent with the whore, Shea.  Even Visery wasn’t.  Only Daenerys is.
Click to expand...



She has the "blood of the dragon".  Viserys didn't.  I doubt that either Jon or Tyrion do either.


----------



## miketx

rightwinger said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet youll be here complaining about every episode as they come out. Youre the guy who complains about a show he never misses and episode of.
> 
> 
> 
> After eight seasons, I will watch the final episode. I have that much invested
> 
> But HBO will have a hard time convincing me that I should get wrapped up  in any of the prequels
> 
> I really don’t fear the White Walkers and don’t care about Family Lannister, Stark, Taegarean or any of the others
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There wont be white walkers in the prequal. It will be before the Night King was created. I assume he will be created at the end of that series.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Woop de freak’n do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will be an entirely different world. Those weird race people will be around, magic will be more prevelent and more dragons. Im stoked for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fool me once....
Click to expand...

Democrats fool you every two years, what are you yapping about?


----------



## mdk




----------



## miketx

impuretrash said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought for sure Jaime was going to be the one to kill her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was one of my theories.   He killed the Mad King in the back, but would kill Cersei while facing her.  But then Daenarys turned into the Madder Queen, and Cersei was just an extra character to be exterminated.  I really hate how Brienne has been treated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> After the way the ice king went down, nobody should be surprised at the anti-climactic end to Cersei. I kinda wish the writers had been killed by falling rocks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jaime had just as bad ending
> 
> After spending six seasons reviving his reputation, he just goes back to what he was
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.  Jamie's story line was one of redemption - and they threw it all away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously the boneheads Benioff and Weiss don't understand foreshadowing. Jaime vs Cersei was spelled out a long time ago.
> 
> I have a really hard time accepting the idea that GRRM intended Jaime's story to end that way.
Click to expand...

They aren't dead yet.


----------



## Godboy

miketx said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was one of my theories.   He killed the Mad King in the back, but would kill Cersei while facing her.  But then Daenarys turned into the Madder Queen, and Cersei was just an extra character to be exterminated.  I really hate how Brienne has been treated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the way the ice king went down, nobody should be surprised at the anti-climactic end to Cersei. I kinda wish the writers had been killed by falling rocks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jaime had just as bad ending
> 
> After spending six seasons reviving his reputation, he just goes back to what he was
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.  Jamie's story line was one of redemption - and they threw it all away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously the boneheads Benioff and Weiss don't understand foreshadowing. Jaime vs Cersei was spelled out a long time ago.
> 
> I have a really hard time accepting the idea that GRRM intended Jaime's story to end that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They aren't dead yet.
Click to expand...

Bold prediction!


----------



## miketx




----------



## Darkwind

mdk said:


>


Now that is funneh!!!


----------



## Flash

HBO had originally allocated funds for ten seasons of GoT.

However, after Season 6 D&D were offered the job of going to work for Disney to do Star Wars.

Seasons 7 & 8 (which are rushed) are the result of a "fuck it, we are out of here" attitude.  

It is visually spectacular because since it was cut short two seasons the production had all the money they needed to make it great.


----------



## AZGAL

Flash said:


> when the GRRM material ran out at the end of Season 6


NO I keep saying ...they did not run out of source material. Pay attention to the details!
and, Bran dream of Arya
One shadow was as dark as ash, with the terrible face of a hound. Another was armored like the sun, golden and beautiful. Over them both loomed a giant in armor made of stone, but when he opened his visor, there was nothing inside but darkness and thick black blood.


----------



## Camp

Cercei will be found alive in the rubble so she can be killed...again.


----------



## miketx

Camp said:


> Cercei will be found alive in the rubble so she can be killed...again.


Jamie will be sister boning her under the rubble.


----------



## AZGAL

Game of Thrones News Flash Update May 18 Finale Day: The finale will be saved by sexposition because there will be a reappearance of the House of Dorne !: ...and maybe more undead Lannisters!...less fire, more...


----------



## AZGAL

Camp said:


> Cercei will be found alive in the rubble so she can be killed...again.





miketx said:


> Jamie will be sister boning her under the rubble.


----------



## Flash

AZGAL said:


> View attachment 261569
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> when the GRRM material ran out at the end of Season 6
> 
> 
> 
> NO I keep saying ...they did not run out of source material. Pay attention to the details!View attachment 261571
> and, Bran dream of Arya
> One shadow was as dark as ash, with the terrible face of a hound. Another was armored like the sun, golden and beautiful. Over them both loomed a giant in armor made of stone, but when he opened his visor, there was nothing inside but darkness and thick black blood.
Click to expand...



It wasn't out of all source material in Season 7 but it was running pretty damn thin.  Wasn't the attack on the Lannister's loot train all made up?  How about the Army of the Dead breaching the wall?  The dragon being raised by the NK?


----------



## Flash




----------



## AZGAL

Arya will sit on or near the throne...


----------



## Flash




----------



## AZGAL

* A Storm of Swords *
After having caused famine in King's Landing by closing the rose road while supporting Renly,[28] the Tyrells send carts of food from Highgarden to the royal capital and are thus beloved by the Kingslanders
The war had not touched the fabled bounty of Highgarden.
 Until the attack on Highgarden
UNTIL THE LOOT TRAIN ATTACK...

*Sansa:* The Queen of Thorns, she's called. Isn't that right?
*Loras:* It is. You'd best not use that name in her presence, though, or you're like to get pricked.[3]
—Loras Tyrell to Sansa Stark

_Bronn_   asks if the _Queen_ of _Thorns_ gave Jaime “_one last prick_ in the balls” … (on Thrones)

The war had not touched the fabled bounty of Highgarden.[23]
—thoughts of Catelyn Stark  some quotes from A Wiki of Ice and Fire online



Flash said:


> It wasn't out of all source material in Season 7 but it was running pretty damn thin. Wasn't the attack on the Lannister's loot train all made up?


So in my opinion THE LOOT TRAIN attack is sourced out of the books and if so there may be some Tyrell family members left who were not there when Lady Olenna died.


----------



## AZGAL




----------



## AZGAL




----------



## AZGAL




----------



## rightwinger

Camp said:


> Cercei will be found alive in the rubble so she can be killed...again.


So will the Mountain
Can’t kill that sucker


----------



## AZGAL




----------



## AZGAL

rightwinger said:


> In a nutshell, Game of Thrones is about an impending invasion of White Walkers from the north and the struggle to seize the Iron Throne
> Everything else is secondary


----------



## miketx




----------



## Flash

miketx said:


> View attachment 261636




Trump won the Game of Thrones in 2016, didn't he?  He sure as hell beat the hell out of that evil Queen Cersei (Hillary), didn't he?


----------



## rightwinger

Flash said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 261636
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump won the Game of Thrones in 2016, didn't he?  He sure as hell beat the hell out of that evil Queen Cersei (Hillary), didn't he?
Click to expand...

Trump does remind me of Goffrey


----------



## miketx

rightwinger said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 261636
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump won the Game of Thrones in 2016, didn't he?  He sure as hell beat the hell out of that evil Queen Cersei (Hillary), didn't he?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump does remind me of Goffrey
Click to expand...

You remind me of Varys.


----------



## Polishprince

I was reading that Khaleesi and Daenerys have been among the most popular names for babies in recent years.

Now that she was caught on video committing crimes against humanity,  I wonder how many parents regret their choice of names.

The lesson here is clear, wait until the series is over, before you name a kid for a character.   You never know what they will do next.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

One hour till all hell breaks loose!

Get your internet rubbers on cause its gonna get ugly!


----------



## AZGAL

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## AZGAL




----------



## Polishprince

miketx said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 261636
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump won the Game of Thrones in 2016, didn't he?  He sure as hell beat the hell out of that evil Queen Cersei (Hillary), didn't he?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump does remind me of Goffrey
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of Varys.
Click to expand...



I like the Varys character, because he though he had his dick chopped off, he still didn't walk around and say he was a broad.


----------



## Flash




----------



## Flash




----------



## rightwinger

miketx said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 261636
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump won the Game of Thrones in 2016, didn't he?  He sure as hell beat the hell out of that evil Queen Cersei (Hillary), didn't he?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump does remind me of Goffrey
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of Varys.
Click to expand...

Very smart man ...advisor to kings


----------



## rightwinger

Polishprince said:


> I was reading that Khaleesi and Daenerys have been among the most popular names for babies in recent years.
> 
> Now that she was caught on video committing crimes against humanity,  I wonder how many parents regret their choice of names.
> 
> The lesson here is clear, wait until the series is over, before you name a kid for a character.   You never know what they will do next.


Kind of like getting a tattoo
It is forever


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Flash said:


>


I'd fuck her for days. And then grovel for weeks when she left.

HOT HOT HOT

She looked phenomenal in the last terminator movie


----------



## Darkwind

Okay, so it is about 5 minutes before the last episode.  Two things.

Who is watching and,

Will Jon die?


Oh, three things.  Who is going to bitch about it?  *raises hand*


----------



## rightwinger

Darkwind said:


> Okay, so it is about 5 minutes before the last episode.  Two things.
> 
> Who is watching and,
> 
> Will Jon die?
> 
> 
> Oh, three things.  Who is going to bitch about it?  *raises hand*


Tall order to fill to salvage the season


----------



## Darkwind

Grampa Murked U said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd fuck her for days. And then grovel for weeks when she left.
> 
> HOT HOT HOT
> 
> She looked phenomenal in the last terminator movie
Click to expand...

Emilia Clark?  

Four times on Sunday just because....


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Darkwind said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd fuck her for days. And then grovel for weeks when she left.
> 
> HOT HOT HOT
> 
> She looked phenomenal in the last terminator movie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Emilia Clark?
> 
> Four times on Sunday just because....
Click to expand...

5 bruh....5!


----------



## miketx

rightwinger said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 261636
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump won the Game of Thrones in 2016, didn't he?  He sure as hell beat the hell out of that evil Queen Cersei (Hillary), didn't he?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump does remind me of Goffrey
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of Varys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very smart man ...advisor to kings
Click to expand...

Dickless and no balls as well.


----------



## Darkwind

Grampa Murked U said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd fuck her for days. And then grovel for weeks when she left.
> 
> HOT HOT HOT
> 
> She looked phenomenal in the last terminator movie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Emilia Clark?
> 
> Four times on Sunday just because....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 5 bruh....5!
Click to expand...

Its a chick flick, but have you seen "Me before You"?

If your into wondering how a woman should look at you when she is with you, check it out.  She nails it.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Darkwind said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd fuck her for days. And then grovel for weeks when she left.
> 
> HOT HOT HOT
> 
> She looked phenomenal in the last terminator movie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Emilia Clark?
> 
> Four times on Sunday just because....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 5 bruh....5!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its a chick flick, but have you seen "Me before You"?
> 
> If your into wondering how a woman should look at you when she is with you, check it out.  She nails it.
Click to expand...

Have not any will pass but thanks lol


----------



## Darkwind

Grampa Murked U said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd fuck her for days. And then grovel for weeks when she left.
> 
> HOT HOT HOT
> 
> She looked phenomenal in the last terminator movie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Emilia Clark?
> 
> Four times on Sunday just because....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 5 bruh....5!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its a chick flick, but have you seen "Me before You"?
> 
> If your into wondering how a woman should look at you when she is with you, check it out.  She nails it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have not any will pass but thanks lol
Click to expand...

LOL

Okay, but you'd want to do her even more....she did s a good job in Terminator Genisys too.  Though she needs to work on her bad guy routine.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

When the credits roll tonight there better be a BIG THANK YOU to all the fans


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

I hope tyrion stabs her in the back


----------



## AZGAL




----------



## gallantwarrior

theHawk said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZGAL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> They just don’t have the source material anymore. The last few seasons have been lame ass TV writing and plots, and totally predictable.
> 
> 
> 
> NO only this very last part of season eight starting with episode 2 is rushed and cramming character interactions into too little time. The rush gives an air of chaos...I imagine the very last half hour will feel very peaceful.  Rushing the Daenerys story seems shallow. When you think about the comparison about how very long it took for Daenerys to get across Essos and now we are rushed when the story is more important. Too bad. The writers are using source material this season and it is obvious if you pay close attention to the details.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I doubt if the show is salvageable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This changes everything:
Click to expand...

Black Sabbath?


----------



## AZGAL




----------



## gallantwarrior

Darkwind said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like they've been trying for years to do justice to "The Lord of the Rings" trilogy.  The latest trio did quite well but left out so much that was in the books and was important to the complete story.  Or they combined storylines for expediency's sake, just like GOT.
> The book was better is still true.  Unfortunately, too many people nowadays don't read the books, do they?
> I wonder how the Outlander series will fare.
> 
> 
> 
> Very true.  I had to stop watching the Outlander series.  I realized that some of it didn't make sense and knew that was because they were assuming we had some knowledge of the books.  I haven't read any of them yet, so until I do, I'll have to just go without.  lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good series.  I like the historical aspect.  Almost as well researched as Michael Crichton's science for his books.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, so far the show has impressed Me with its adherence to historical fact.  Unfortunately, Outlander is like, 8th on My list of required reading buys right now.
> 
> lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have a specific list.  Which shows do you favor?  I recently discovered "Jamestown".  It's pretty misandrist but I still favor costume dramas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't really have any.  I catch them as they come about, but in all honesty, I have to find time in My schedule to even sit down and watch a known good or popular show.  I just don't watch that much TV.
> 
> I managed, over the course of six months, get through the first season of Outlander.  In fact, its been a couple of months since I started the second season and I'll likely have to go back to the beginning to refresh My memory.  lol
> 
> I'll look into "Jamestown" but you said misandrist?  The writers or is that that historically accurate?  Off the top of My head, isn't Jamestown the town that had all the residents mysteriously disappear when the resupply ships returned a year or so later?
Click to expand...

Roanoke was the town where all the residents mysteriously disappear.  There are sundry theories about what happened there.
I think the series "Jamestown" has used a lot of poetic license as the female characters are front and center in an otherwise misogynist culture.  I haven't lots of time to read up on all the things that  interest me right now and I usually binge watch the shows that I like.  Right now, I am focused on the mathematic theories that were used to build the great cathedrals.  I read Ken Follett's "Pillars of the Earth" and there was a PBS special.  Then when Notre Dame burned, I was hooked.  I ordered a book recommended by another poster here, "The Hiram Key", and it has arrived.  I'm thinking I'll have some stuff to occupy me while I recuperate from my scheduled hip surgery.  Being immobile will afford me the ability to catch up on some reading, writing, knitting, and sketching.


----------



## AZGAL




----------



## gallantwarrior

RWS said:


> He's fucking fat and famous, and doesn't need to spend any more time writing books after Jon Snow died.
> 
> He's like rich, forever, and old. Would you spend the rest of your dying days writing the rest of this novel?
> 
> Or would you go to Vegas, and have some fun for the rest of your life?
> 
> He's doing the latter.


John Snow died?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Bran??? 

WTF


----------



## Flash




----------



## Flash




----------



## boedicca

Well, that did not suck as much as I thought it would.


----------



## Darkwind

Grampa Murked U said:


> When the credits roll tonight there better be a BIG THANK YOU to all the fans


Not even so much as a "fuck you".

Wow...


----------



## boedicca

Darkwind said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> When the credits roll tonight there better be a BIG THANK YOU to all the fans
> 
> 
> 
> Not even so much as a "fuck you".
> 
> Wow...
Click to expand...



I didn't expect thanks.  Given the last two seasons, they clearly thought they were doing us all a big favor.

But I am grateful that the suckage of the last episode was at a much lower volume than the suckage of the rest of the season.


----------



## Darkwind

boedicca said:


> Well, that did not suck as much as I thought it would.


Hmm....yeah, I kind of think it did.
Of course, sending the main hero off to defend a wall that isn't threatened anymore, oh and has a huge hole in the southern part is okay I guess.

I was surprised they actually killed the Targaryen though.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Anticlimactic nonsense. Writers are fucking retards. 8 years for this pay off?

I'm out!


----------



## rightwinger

OK....I was skeptical

But I thought they did a great job tying it all together. Maybe not the direction I would have gone, but a solid ending


----------



## boedicca

Darkwind said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that did not suck as much as I thought it would.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm....yeah, I kind of think it did.
> Of course, sending the main hero off to defend a wall that isn't threatened anymore, oh and has a huge hole in the southern part is okay I guess.
> 
> I was surprised they actually killed the Targaryen though.
Click to expand...



* SPOILER ALERT *









All I wanted was for Daenarys to die.  Jon stabbing her works for me.

I like that Jon was reunited with Snow and the Free Folk.  He'll be far happier with them than he would ruling the 6 Kingdoms.


----------



## Darkwind

boedicca said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> When the credits roll tonight there better be a BIG THANK YOU to all the fans
> 
> 
> 
> Not even so much as a "fuck you".
> 
> Wow...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't expect thanks.  Given the last two seasons, they clearly thought they were doing us all a big favor.
> 
> But I am grateful that the suckage of the last episode was at a much lower volume than the suckage of the rest of the season.
Click to expand...

Every successful show acknowledges the dedication of the fans.  Guess they're too good for us.

The last episode actually did suck though.  Yeah, it had some tear-jerker stuff, but really...  Snow should have at least had to run for his life to the East....


----------



## boedicca

Grampa Murked U said:


> Anticlimactic nonsense. Writers are fucking retards. 8 years for this pay off?
> 
> I'm out!




It could have been much much much worse.   My expectations were so low, that anything just mediocre enough would look good


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

boedicca said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that did not suck as much as I thought it would.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm....yeah, I kind of think it did.
> Of course, sending the main hero off to defend a wall that isn't threatened anymore, oh and has a huge hole in the southern part is okay I guess.
> 
> I was surprised they actually killed the Targaryen though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> * SPOILER ALERT *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I wanted was for Daenarys to die.  Jon stabbing her works for me.
> 
> I like that Jon was reunited with Snow and the Free Folk.  He'll be far happier with them than he would ruling the 6 Kingdoms.
Click to expand...

7

Fuck Sansa


----------



## boedicca

Darkwind said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> When the credits roll tonight there better be a BIG THANK YOU to all the fans
> 
> 
> 
> Not even so much as a "fuck you".
> 
> Wow...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't expect thanks.  Given the last two seasons, they clearly thought they were doing us all a big favor.
> 
> But I am grateful that the suckage of the last episode was at a much lower volume than the suckage of the rest of the season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every successful show acknowledges the dedication of the fans.  Guess they're too good for us.
> 
> The last episode actually did suck though.  Yeah, it had some tear-jerker stuff, but really...  Snow should have at least had to run for his life to the East....
Click to expand...



They didn't have enough time for that.   With only a few minutes, they had to teleport everyone to their final resolution.


----------



## Darkwind

boedicca said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that did not suck as much as I thought it would.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm....yeah, I kind of think it did.
> Of course, sending the main hero off to defend a wall that isn't threatened anymore, oh and has a huge hole in the southern part is okay I guess.
> 
> I was surprised they actually killed the Targaryen though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> * SPOILER ALERT *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I wanted was for Daenarys to die.  Jon stabbing her works for me.
> 
> I like that Jon was reunited with Snow and the Free Folk.  He'll be far happier with them than he would ruling the 6 Kingdoms.
Click to expand...

LOL

Yeah, spoiler alert....

I was glad to see him kill her as that was true to his character.  But really?  The north?  I mean, we just went back to season two!


----------



## boedicca

Grampa Murked U said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that did not suck as much as I thought it would.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm....yeah, I kind of think it did.
> Of course, sending the main hero off to defend a wall that isn't threatened anymore, oh and has a huge hole in the southern part is okay I guess.
> 
> I was surprised they actually killed the Targaryen though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> * SPOILER ALERT *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I wanted was for Daenarys to die.  Jon stabbing her works for me.
> 
> I like that Jon was reunited with Snow and the Free Folk.  He'll be far happier with them than he would ruling the 6 Kingdoms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 7
> 
> Fuck Sansa
Click to expand...



Sansa did the right thing.  The North should be free.


----------



## boedicca

Darkwind said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that did not suck as much as I thought it would.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm....yeah, I kind of think it did.
> Of course, sending the main hero off to defend a wall that isn't threatened anymore, oh and has a huge hole in the southern part is okay I guess.
> 
> I was surprised they actually killed the Targaryen though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> * SPOILER ALERT *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I wanted was for Daenarys to die.  Jon stabbing her works for me.
> 
> I like that Jon was reunited with Snow and the Free Folk.  He'll be far happier with them than he would ruling the 6 Kingdoms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Yeah, spoiler alert....
> 
> I was glad to see him kill her as that was true to his character.  But really?  The north?  I mean, we just went back to season two!
Click to expand...




Well, at least nobody woke up thinking it was all a dream.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Darkwind said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that did not suck as much as I thought it would.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm....yeah, I kind of think it did.
> Of course, sending the main hero off to defend a wall that isn't threatened anymore, oh and has a huge hole in the southern part is okay I guess.
> 
> I was surprised they actually killed the Targaryen though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> * SPOILER ALERT *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I wanted was for Daenarys to die.  Jon stabbing her works for me.
> 
> I like that Jon was reunited with Snow and the Free Folk.  He'll be far happier with them than he would ruling the 6 Kingdoms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Yeah, spoiler alert....
> 
> I was glad to see him kill her as that was true to his character.  But really?  The north?  I mean, we just went back to season two!
Click to expand...

He has to guard the north from the White Walkers.....


What a fucking load of horseshit


----------



## Darkwind

boedicca said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> When the credits roll tonight there better be a BIG THANK YOU to all the fans
> 
> 
> 
> Not even so much as a "fuck you".
> 
> Wow...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't expect thanks.  Given the last two seasons, they clearly thought they were doing us all a big favor.
> 
> But I am grateful that the suckage of the last episode was at a much lower volume than the suckage of the rest of the season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every successful show acknowledges the dedication of the fans.  Guess they're too good for us.
> 
> The last episode actually did suck though.  Yeah, it had some tear-jerker stuff, but really...  Snow should have at least had to run for his life to the East....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't have enough time for that.   With only a few minutes, they had to teleport everyone to their final resolution.
Click to expand...


Actually, Brandon as King seems to Me to be a gimmick to justify his whole role in the series...  It isn't a bad choice, but just seems to Me to be a patch job.


----------



## boedicca

Grampa Murked U said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that did not suck as much as I thought it would.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm....yeah, I kind of think it did.
> Of course, sending the main hero off to defend a wall that isn't threatened anymore, oh and has a huge hole in the southern part is okay I guess.
> 
> I was surprised they actually killed the Targaryen though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> * SPOILER ALERT *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I wanted was for Daenarys to die.  Jon stabbing her works for me.
> 
> I like that Jon was reunited with Snow and the Free Folk.  He'll be far happier with them than he would ruling the 6 Kingdoms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Yeah, spoiler alert....
> 
> I was glad to see him kill her as that was true to his character.  But really?  The north?  I mean, we just went back to season two!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has to guard the north from the White Walkers.....
> 
> 
> What a fucking load of horseshit
Click to expand...



There are no White Walkers - they all died.   All the Nights Watch is now is a remote outpost to send inconvenient people so they are out of the way.


----------



## WinterBorn

Decent ending.  Tied up all the loose ends and gave us a better look for the future of Westeros.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

boedicca said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that did not suck as much as I thought it would.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm....yeah, I kind of think it did.
> Of course, sending the main hero off to defend a wall that isn't threatened anymore, oh and has a huge hole in the southern part is okay I guess.
> 
> I was surprised they actually killed the Targaryen though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> * SPOILER ALERT *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I wanted was for Daenarys to die.  Jon stabbing her works for me.
> 
> I like that Jon was reunited with Snow and the Free Folk.  He'll be far happier with them than he would ruling the 6 Kingdoms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 7
> 
> Fuck Sansa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sansa did the right thing.  The North should be free.
Click to expand...

Her brother is on the throne (as asinine as that is) and the dead are DEAD so free from what?


Biggest bullshit ending in TV history


----------



## boedicca

Darkwind said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> When the credits roll tonight there better be a BIG THANK YOU to all the fans
> 
> 
> 
> Not even so much as a "fuck you".
> 
> Wow...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't expect thanks.  Given the last two seasons, they clearly thought they were doing us all a big favor.
> 
> But I am grateful that the suckage of the last episode was at a much lower volume than the suckage of the rest of the season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every successful show acknowledges the dedication of the fans.  Guess they're too good for us.
> 
> The last episode actually did suck though.  Yeah, it had some tear-jerker stuff, but really...  Snow should have at least had to run for his life to the East....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't have enough time for that.   With only a few minutes, they had to teleport everyone to their final resolution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, Brandon as King seems to Me to be a gimmick to justify his howl role in the series...  It isn't a bad choice, but just seems to Me to be a patch job.
Click to expand...



Agreed.  But then again, Seasons 7 and 8 were just patch jobs altogether.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

rightwinger said:


> OK....I was skeptical
> 
> But I thought they did a great job tying it all together. Maybe not the direction I would have gone, but a solid ending



Spin offs

Jim and Tormund: star in  a wacky north of the border buddy cop show

West of Westeros: girl with ninja skills lost in the big city 

Where in the World is Drogon the dragon?

Talk to the Hand


----------



## Darkwind

Grampa Murked U said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that did not suck as much as I thought it would.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm....yeah, I kind of think it did.
> Of course, sending the main hero off to defend a wall that isn't threatened anymore, oh and has a huge hole in the southern part is okay I guess.
> 
> I was surprised they actually killed the Targaryen though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> * SPOILER ALERT *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I wanted was for Daenarys to die.  Jon stabbing her works for me.
> 
> I like that Jon was reunited with Snow and the Free Folk.  He'll be far happier with them than he would ruling the 6 Kingdoms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Yeah, spoiler alert....
> 
> I was glad to see him kill her as that was true to his character.  But really?  The north?  I mean, we just went back to season two!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has to guard the north from the White Walkers.....
> 
> 
> What a fucking load of horseshit
Click to expand...

Right.  I mean, what is left to guard against?  Talk about regulating the lead to oblivion.


----------



## boedicca

Grampa Murked U said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that did not suck as much as I thought it would.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm....yeah, I kind of think it did.
> Of course, sending the main hero off to defend a wall that isn't threatened anymore, oh and has a huge hole in the southern part is okay I guess.
> 
> I was surprised they actually killed the Targaryen though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> * SPOILER ALERT *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I wanted was for Daenarys to die.  Jon stabbing her works for me.
> 
> I like that Jon was reunited with Snow and the Free Folk.  He'll be far happier with them than he would ruling the 6 Kingdoms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 7
> 
> Fuck Sansa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sansa did the right thing.  The North should be free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Her brother is on the throne (as asinine as that is) and the dead are DEAD so free from what?
> 
> 
> Biggest bullshit ending in TV history
Click to expand...



Free from a ruler who lives at a far distance.   The people of the North wanted to be separate.  Now they are.


----------



## Darkwind

boedicca said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not even so much as a "fuck you".
> 
> Wow...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't expect thanks.  Given the last two seasons, they clearly thought they were doing us all a big favor.
> 
> But I am grateful that the suckage of the last episode was at a much lower volume than the suckage of the rest of the season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every successful show acknowledges the dedication of the fans.  Guess they're too good for us.
> 
> The last episode actually did suck though.  Yeah, it had some tear-jerker stuff, but really...  Snow should have at least had to run for his life to the East....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't have enough time for that.   With only a few minutes, they had to teleport everyone to their final resolution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, Brandon as King seems to Me to be a gimmick to justify his howl role in the series...  It isn't a bad choice, but just seems to Me to be a patch job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.  But then again, Seasons 7 and 8 were just patch jobs altogether.
Click to expand...

LOL
Possibly.  I think they were just shit and a lazy job of ending a profitable venture.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

boedicca said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that did not suck as much as I thought it would.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm....yeah, I kind of think it did.
> Of course, sending the main hero off to defend a wall that isn't threatened anymore, oh and has a huge hole in the southern part is okay I guess.
> 
> I was surprised they actually killed the Targaryen though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> * SPOILER ALERT *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I wanted was for Daenarys to die.  Jon stabbing her works for me.
> 
> I like that Jon was reunited with Snow and the Free Folk.  He'll be far happier with them than he would ruling the 6 Kingdoms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Yeah, spoiler alert....
> 
> I was glad to see him kill her as that was true to his character.  But really?  The north?  I mean, we just went back to season two!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has to guard the north from the White Walkers.....
> 
> 
> What a fucking load of horseshit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There are no White Walkers - they all died.   All the Nights Watch is now is a remote outpost to send inconvenient people so they are out of the way.
Click to expand...

Lol no shit dear....

You missed my point. 

It's not a destination for less desirables so much as it is for SHITTY SCRIPT WRITTING.


----------



## boedicca

Darkwind said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that did not suck as much as I thought it would.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm....yeah, I kind of think it did.
> Of course, sending the main hero off to defend a wall that isn't threatened anymore, oh and has a huge hole in the southern part is okay I guess.
> 
> I was surprised they actually killed the Targaryen though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> * SPOILER ALERT *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I wanted was for Daenarys to die.  Jon stabbing her works for me.
> 
> I like that Jon was reunited with Snow and the Free Folk.  He'll be far happier with them than he would ruling the 6 Kingdoms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Yeah, spoiler alert....
> 
> I was glad to see him kill her as that was true to his character.  But really?  The north?  I mean, we just went back to season two!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has to guard the north from the White Walkers.....
> 
> 
> What a fucking load of horseshit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right.  I mean, what is left to guard against?  Talk about regulating the lead to oblivion.
Click to expand...



Dog of War syndrome.  It's not uncommon that the characters who spend most of their lives in war zones are not considered suitable for civilian society.   Jon is a Dog (or Wolf) of War.  And really - he didn't want to be king of either the North or the X Kingdoms.  He'll be happier hangin' with the Free Folk.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

CrusaderFrank said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK....I was skeptical
> 
> But I thought they did a great job tying it all together. Maybe not the direction I would have gone, but a solid ending
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spin offs
> 
> Jim and Tormund: star in  a wacky north of the border buddy cop show
> 
> West of Westeros: girl with ninja skills lost in the big city
> 
> Where in the World is Drogon the dragon?
> 
> Talk to the Hand
Click to expand...

Lol

Teenage pirates of the Caribbean


----------



## EvilCat Breath

What was the point of Jon Snow being the rightful King?

That sucked big time.  Terrible ending.


----------



## boedicca

Grampa Murked U said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm....yeah, I kind of think it did.
> Of course, sending the main hero off to defend a wall that isn't threatened anymore, oh and has a huge hole in the southern part is okay I guess.
> 
> I was surprised they actually killed the Targaryen though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * SPOILER ALERT *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I wanted was for Daenarys to die.  Jon stabbing her works for me.
> 
> I like that Jon was reunited with Snow and the Free Folk.  He'll be far happier with them than he would ruling the 6 Kingdoms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Yeah, spoiler alert....
> 
> I was glad to see him kill her as that was true to his character.  But really?  The north?  I mean, we just went back to season two!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has to guard the north from the White Walkers.....
> 
> 
> What a fucking load of horseshit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There are no White Walkers - they all died.   All the Nights Watch is now is a remote outpost to send inconvenient people so they are out of the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol no shit dear....
> 
> You missed my point.
> 
> It's not a destination for less desirables so much as it is for SHITTY SCRIPT WRITTING.
Click to expand...



If you think I am defending the writing, you are sorely mistaken. 

All I'm saying is it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be - and my expectations were incredibly low after Episode 5.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

A MASTERFUL show tainted because it was produced before its time.

Sadly these stupid fucks are doing the next Star Wars


----------



## Darkwind

boedicca said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm....yeah, I kind of think it did.
> Of course, sending the main hero off to defend a wall that isn't threatened anymore, oh and has a huge hole in the southern part is okay I guess.
> 
> I was surprised they actually killed the Targaryen though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * SPOILER ALERT *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I wanted was for Daenarys to die.  Jon stabbing her works for me.
> 
> I like that Jon was reunited with Snow and the Free Folk.  He'll be far happier with them than he would ruling the 6 Kingdoms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Yeah, spoiler alert....
> 
> I was glad to see him kill her as that was true to his character.  But really?  The north?  I mean, we just went back to season two!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has to guard the north from the White Walkers.....
> 
> 
> What a fucking load of horseshit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right.  I mean, what is left to guard against?  Talk about regulating the lead to oblivion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dog of War syndrome.  It's not uncommon that the characters who spend most of their lives in war zones are not considered suitable for civilian society.   Jon is a Dog (or Wolf) of War.  And really - he didn't want to be king of either the North or the X Kingdoms.  He'll be happier hangin' with the Free Folk.
Click to expand...

Still, a better ending would have been him taking the throne and the giving it to Brandon and shuffling off into the sunset on the dragon that decided to bond with him after losing the crazy lady.


----------



## boedicca

Tipsycatlover said:


> What was the point of Jon Snow being the rightful King?
> 
> That sucked big time.  Terrible ending.




See Tyrion's lame-ass comment that the "wheel" Daenarys meant to break was the heriditary dynasty.  That is pure nonsense, but that's how they justified putting Bran on the throne (while completely ignoring Daenarys' position that she was the lawful heir to the throne).


----------



## Darkwind

Grampa Murked U said:


> A MASTERFUL show tainted because it was produced before its time.
> 
> Sadly these stupid fucks are doing the next Star Wars


Luckily, I've never been a huge Star Wars fan.


----------



## boedicca

Darkwind said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> * SPOILER ALERT *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I wanted was for Daenarys to die.  Jon stabbing her works for me.
> 
> I like that Jon was reunited with Snow and the Free Folk.  He'll be far happier with them than he would ruling the 6 Kingdoms.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Yeah, spoiler alert....
> 
> I was glad to see him kill her as that was true to his character.  But really?  The north?  I mean, we just went back to season two!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has to guard the north from the White Walkers.....
> 
> 
> What a fucking load of horseshit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right.  I mean, what is left to guard against?  Talk about regulating the lead to oblivion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dog of War syndrome.  It's not uncommon that the characters who spend most of their lives in war zones are not considered suitable for civilian society.   Jon is a Dog (or Wolf) of War.  And really - he didn't want to be king of either the North or the X Kingdoms.  He'll be happier hangin' with the Free Folk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still, a better ending would have been him taking the throne and the giving it to Brandon and shuffling off into the sunset on the dragon that decided to bond with him after losing the crazy lady.
Click to expand...



Drogon was the smartest one - he realized that the root cause of the problem was the Iron Chair.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Can we just go back to whatever season it was with Danny's ass all over my TV? Pretend like it ended there?

Pleaseeee


----------



## Darkwind

Tipsycatlover said:


> What was the point of Jon Snow being the rightful King?
> 
> That sucked big time.  Terrible ending.


What?  Questions of logic?  Come on now...


----------



## Darkwind

Grampa Murked U said:


> Can we just go back to whatever season it was with Danny's ass all over my TV? Pretend like it ended there?
> 
> Pleaseeee[/QUOI can go back to watching her walk out of the fire naked....


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Darkwind said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> A MASTERFUL show tainted because it was produced before its time.
> 
> Sadly these stupid fucks are doing the next Star Wars
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily, I've never been a huge Star Wars fan.
Click to expand...

I watched the original at the drive in theater with my real parents. One of the good memories I have of them.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Darkwind said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can we just go back to whatever season it was with Danny's ass all over my TV? Pretend like it ended there?
> 
> Pleaseeee[/QUOI can go back to watching her walk out of the fire naked....
Click to expand...

I was thinking the hot tub episode lol


----------



## Darkwind

Grampa Murked U said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> A MASTERFUL show tainted because it was produced before its time.
> 
> Sadly these stupid fucks are doing the next Star Wars
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily, I've never been a huge Star Wars fan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I watched the original at the drive in theater with my real parents. One of the good memories I have of them.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I watched the original in a theater in My home town when I was on vacation and was blown away by the CGI and action.

later, when I learned about story writing and such, I realized how much Star Wars sucked.


----------



## dblack

I thought the finale was the best episode of the season. But that's not saying much.


----------



## Darkwind

Grampa Murked U said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can we just go back to whatever season it was with Danny's ass all over my TV? Pretend like it ended there?
> 
> Pleaseeee[/QUOI can go back to watching her walk out of the fire naked....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was thinking the hot tub episode lol
Click to expand...

That works too!


----------



## Darkwind

boedicca said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Yeah, spoiler alert....
> 
> I was glad to see him kill her as that was true to his character.  But really?  The north?  I mean, we just went back to season two!
> 
> 
> 
> He has to guard the north from the White Walkers.....
> 
> 
> What a fucking load of horseshit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right.  I mean, what is left to guard against?  Talk about regulating the lead to oblivion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dog of War syndrome.  It's not uncommon that the characters who spend most of their lives in war zones are not considered suitable for civilian society.   Jon is a Dog (or Wolf) of War.  And really - he didn't want to be king of either the North or the X Kingdoms.  He'll be happier hangin' with the Free Folk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still, a better ending would have been him taking the throne and the giving it to Brandon and shuffling off into the sunset on the dragon that decided to bond with him after losing the crazy lady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Drogon was the smartest one - he realized that the root cause of the problem was the Iron Chair.
Click to expand...

He is actually, the main opening for the follow up.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Darkwind said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> A MASTERFUL show tainted because it was produced before its time.
> 
> Sadly these stupid fucks are doing the next Star Wars
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily, I've never been a huge Star Wars fan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I watched the original at the drive in theater with my real parents. One of the good memories I have of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I watched the original in a theater in My home town when I was on vacation and was blown away by the CGI and action.
> 
> later, when I learned about story writing and such, I realized how much Star Wars sucked.
Click to expand...

The original trilogy, first two aliens and Clint Eastwood trilogy will forever be my favorite movies.

Mom took me to the drive in to see Alien with chariots of fire.

First I was bored to tears then terrified to death


----------



## Darkwind

I have to be up on a few hours, so to summarize..

Season 8 officially sucked sour duck sauce.


----------



## Darkwind

Grampa Murked U said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> A MASTERFUL show tainted because it was produced before its time.
> 
> Sadly these stupid fucks are doing the next Star Wars
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily, I've never been a huge Star Wars fan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I watched the original at the drive in theater with my real parents. One of the good memories I have of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I watched the original in a theater in My home town when I was on vacation and was blown away by the CGI and action.
> 
> later, when I learned about story writing and such, I realized how much Star Wars sucked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The original trilogy, first two aliens and Clint Eastwood trilogy will forever be my favorite movies.
> 
> Mom took me to the drive in to see Alien with chariots of fire.
> 
> First I was bored to tears then terrified to death
Click to expand...

LOL

The first I remember was us going to "Blazing Saddles".  My dad never laughed that hard and it was a toss up on who was laughing the loudest, dad or the guy in the car next to us.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

They are replaying the first episode of the first season....

Such a big difference


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Darkwind said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> A MASTERFUL show tainted because it was produced before its time.
> 
> Sadly these stupid fucks are doing the next Star Wars
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily, I've never been a huge Star Wars fan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I watched the original at the drive in theater with my real parents. One of the good memories I have of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I watched the original in a theater in My home town when I was on vacation and was blown away by the CGI and action.
> 
> later, when I learned about story writing and such, I realized how much Star Wars sucked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The original trilogy, first two aliens and Clint Eastwood trilogy will forever be my favorite movies.
> 
> Mom took me to the drive in to see Alien with chariots of fire.
> 
> First I was bored to tears then terrified to death
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> The first I remember was us going to "Blazing Saddles".  My dad never laughed that hard and it was a toss up on who was laughing the loudest, dad or the guy in the car next to us.
Click to expand...

We still have drive ins here. I haven't been in years but we took my girls all the time. 
Tiny grill and lawn chairs with a cooler full of pop, candy and popcorn.

Miss them days


----------



## theHawk

boedicca said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Yeah, spoiler alert....
> 
> I was glad to see him kill her as that was true to his character.  But really?  The north?  I mean, we just went back to season two!
> 
> 
> 
> He has to guard the north from the White Walkers.....
> 
> 
> What a fucking load of horseshit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right.  I mean, what is left to guard against?  Talk about regulating the lead to oblivion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dog of War syndrome.  It's not uncommon that the characters who spend most of their lives in war zones are not considered suitable for civilian society.   Jon is a Dog (or Wolf) of War.  And really - he didn't want to be king of either the North or the X Kingdoms.  He'll be happier hangin' with the Free Folk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still, a better ending would have been him taking the throne and the giving it to Brandon and shuffling off into the sunset on the dragon that decided to bond with him after losing the crazy lady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Drogon was the smartest one - he realized that the root cause of the problem was the Iron Chair.
Click to expand...


Yup, that was the equivalent of destroying the One Ring in Lord of the Rings.


----------



## theHawk

Grampa Murked U said:


> They are replaying the first episode of the first season....
> 
> Such a big difference


The first episode was by far the best in the series.


----------



## RWS

Flash said:


> RWS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am here for haters tomorrow.
> 
> I have enjoyed these episodes this season, even though it't speeded up, and sometimes non-sensical. But they were very enjoyable episodes. With incredible fight/war scenes. I totally enjoyed every episode. Was totally entertained.
> 
> Haters, will pick apart the stuff, to make themselves look smart. But they are haters, and do so for publicity.
> 
> Now, if the final episode goes like the leak says, I may join the haters. Actually no, I'll still be entertained. But I won't like the result.
> 
> Let's hope it's not like the leak...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a hater. However, I am just disappointing that when the GRRM material ran out at the end of Season 6 that D&D just kind of winged it with normal Hollywood formula shit.  The visuals are great and the acting is fine but everything is rushed and doesn't complete the character arcs that GRRM so masterfully set up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did you expect them to do? GRRM stopped writing shit.
> Have you been entertained in the meantime while GoT went past his story?
> 
> Until GRRM finally writes something? Have you been entertained in the meantime?
> 
> If so, why hate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I said I was not a hater.
> 
> You can be entertained and disappointed at the same time.  I have been entertained in all five of the episodes this season.  I'll be entertained tonight when I watch the final episode.  However, I suspect I will be disappointed also.
> 
> The first six seasons were great sticking to the GRRM material.  It fell apart when the Hollywood writers took over.
> 
> You would think that for the money involved in what was a very successful series that they could have finished it off in a satisfying manner.
> 
> I am not the only one that has been disappointed.  There are millions of us.
Click to expand...

Did the ending satisfy you?


----------



## RWS

I'm kinda torn. It was what I expected. But I was hoping to be surprised.

They did leave open stories. For a future movie.

But i was thoroughly enthralled in that last episode. I couldn't have written it better.


----------



## rightwinger

Darkwind said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> When the credits roll tonight there better be a BIG THANK YOU to all the fans
> 
> 
> 
> Not even so much as a "fuck you".
> 
> Wow...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't expect thanks.  Given the last two seasons, they clearly thought they were doing us all a big favor.
> 
> But I am grateful that the suckage of the last episode was at a much lower volume than the suckage of the rest of the season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every successful show acknowledges the dedication of the fans.  Guess they're too good for us.
> 
> The last episode actually did suck though.  Yeah, it had some tear-jerker stuff, but really...  Snow should have at least had to run for his life to the East....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't have enough time for that.   With only a few minutes, they had to teleport everyone to their final resolution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, Brandon as King seems to Me to be a gimmick to justify his whole role in the series...  It isn't a bad choice, but just seems to Me to be a patch job.
Click to expand...


When they named Bran, my first reaction was......oh no, not him
But thinking it over, it was a better choice than anyone else would have been

A common thread in the show was the crippling character flaws of the leaders. Bran has no character, he just knows

Like Sansa said, he can have no heir
From day one, the catastrophic blood transition of the throne  has led to horific results

Now, there is no Iron Throne, just a wheelchair


----------



## RWS

What i loved is the banter at the end, at the table, among all our favorite characters.

I wish I could sit there and listen for another 2 seasons.


----------



## Flash




----------



## Flash

I liked the part when the Lords and Ladies laughed their asses off when Sam suggested Democracy.


----------



## Flash




----------



## rightwinger

Flash said:


> I liked the part when the Lords and Ladies laughed their asses off when Sam suggested Democracy.


Especially when most of them did not come from royalty


----------



## Flash




----------



## Flash




----------



## Flash




----------



## rightwinger

Flash said:


>


Each and every one of them were fuck ups in their own right


----------



## WinterBorn

Flash said:


>




Better stories?    Some of these people do.  Others?   Not so much.

Joffrey?   Just a spoiled, sadistic punk.  Not much story.
Khal Drogo?   Eh.   Some story there, but not much.

ect ect


----------



## Flash

WinterBorn said:


> Better stories?    Some of these people do.  Others?   Not so much.
> 
> Joffrey?   Just a spoiled, sadistic punk.  Not much story.
> Khal Drogo?   Eh.   Some story there, but not much.
> 
> ect ect



You are overthinking the meme.  The point is that if you are going to win The Game of Thrones then you should have really earned it.  He didn't do jackshit.   His only contribution to the story line was to lead the NK into a place where there could be an ambush.  Well that and to substantiate the revelation that Sam had about Jon.


----------



## rightwinger

Flash said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better stories?    Some of these people do.  Others?   Not so much.
> 
> Joffrey?   Just a spoiled, sadistic punk.  Not much story.
> Khal Drogo?   Eh.   Some story there, but not much.
> 
> ect ect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are overthinking the meme.  The point is that if you are going to win The Game of Thrones then you should have really earned it.  He didn't do jackshit.   His only contribution to the story line was to lead the NK into a place where there could be an ambush.  Well that and to substantiate the revelation that Sam had about Jon.
Click to expand...

He was considered the best option moving forward
Apolitical, not power hungry, not ruthless but all knowing 

After what they had just gone through, he was the best option


----------



## WinterBorn

Flash said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better stories?    Some of these people do.  Others?   Not so much.
> 
> Joffrey?   Just a spoiled, sadistic punk.  Not much story.
> Khal Drogo?   Eh.   Some story there, but not much.
> 
> ect ect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are overthinking the meme.  The point is that if you are going to win The Game of Thrones then you should have really earned it.  He didn't do jackshit.   His only contribution to the story line was to lead the NK into a place where there could be an ambush.  Well that and to substantiate the revelation that Sam had about Jon.
Click to expand...


So, the only thing he did was save mankind?   Ok.

Bran was the best choice to be King.   First, he didn't want the job.  Second, he held the memories of mankind's entire existence, so he could see what mistakes were made.   And lastly, he was pragmatic instead of political.


----------



## martybegan

rightwinger said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better stories?    Some of these people do.  Others?   Not so much.
> 
> Joffrey?   Just a spoiled, sadistic punk.  Not much story.
> Khal Drogo?   Eh.   Some story there, but not much.
> 
> ect ect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are overthinking the meme.  The point is that if you are going to win The Game of Thrones then you should have really earned it.  He didn't do jackshit.   His only contribution to the story line was to lead the NK into a place where there could be an ambush.  Well that and to substantiate the revelation that Sam had about Jon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was considered the best option moving forward
> Apolitical, not power hungry, not ruthless but all knowing
> 
> After what they had just gone through, he was the best option
Click to expand...


The only thing I wonder about is with Sam. As Maester of King's Landing, I guess he gives up his family lands, and what happens to Gilly, little sam, and little sam to be?

Still he is the best man for the job.


----------



## rightwinger

martybegan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better stories?    Some of these people do.  Others?   Not so much.
> 
> Joffrey?   Just a spoiled, sadistic punk.  Not much story.
> Khal Drogo?   Eh.   Some story there, but not much.
> 
> ect ect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are overthinking the meme.  The point is that if you are going to win The Game of Thrones then you should have really earned it.  He didn't do jackshit.   His only contribution to the story line was to lead the NK into a place where there could be an ambush.  Well that and to substantiate the revelation that Sam had about Jon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was considered the best option moving forward
> Apolitical, not power hungry, not ruthless but all knowing
> 
> After what they had just gone through, he was the best option
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only thing I wonder about is with Sam. As Maester of King's Landing, I guess he gives up his family lands, and what happens to Gilly, little sam, and little sam to be?
> 
> Still he is the best man for the job.
Click to expand...

I had picked Sam as the winner about three seasons ago
Thought he would be the one to kill the Night King

Why can’t he have his family with him at Kings Landing?


----------



## martybegan

rightwinger said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better stories?    Some of these people do.  Others?   Not so much.
> 
> Joffrey?   Just a spoiled, sadistic punk.  Not much story.
> Khal Drogo?   Eh.   Some story there, but not much.
> 
> ect ect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are overthinking the meme.  The point is that if you are going to win The Game of Thrones then you should have really earned it.  He didn't do jackshit.   His only contribution to the story line was to lead the NK into a place where there could be an ambush.  Well that and to substantiate the revelation that Sam had about Jon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was considered the best option moving forward
> Apolitical, not power hungry, not ruthless but all knowing
> 
> After what they had just gone through, he was the best option
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only thing I wonder about is with Sam. As Maester of King's Landing, I guess he gives up his family lands, and what happens to Gilly, little sam, and little sam to be?
> 
> Still he is the best man for the job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had picked Sam as the winner about three seasons ago
> Thought he would be the one to kill the Night King
> 
> Why can’t he have his family with him at Kings Landing?
Click to expand...


I always thought Maesters couldn't have families. It was another way of getting rid of extra sons, like the Nights Watch, except for the smart ones. 

Of course rules can change, and after the Maesters in general dropped the ball on the whole Night King thing, maybe King Bran changed the rules.


----------



## dblack

Relatively speaking, I actually liked the finale. Best episode of the season, but that's not saying much.


----------



## bodecea

rightwinger said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better stories?    Some of these people do.  Others?   Not so much.
> 
> Joffrey?   Just a spoiled, sadistic punk.  Not much story.
> Khal Drogo?   Eh.   Some story there, but not much.
> 
> ect ect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are overthinking the meme.  The point is that if you are going to win The Game of Thrones then you should have really earned it.  He didn't do jackshit.   His only contribution to the story line was to lead the NK into a place where there could be an ambush.  Well that and to substantiate the revelation that Sam had about Jon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was considered the best option moving forward
> Apolitical, not power hungry, not ruthless but all knowing
> 
> After what they had just gone through, he was the best option
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only thing I wonder about is with Sam. As Maester of King's Landing, I guess he gives up his family lands, and what happens to Gilly, little sam, and little sam to be?
> 
> Still he is the best man for the job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had picked Sam as the winner about three seasons ago
> Thought he would be the one to kill the Night King
> 
> Why can’t he have his family with him at Kings Landing?
Click to expand...

Maybe he did....I can imagine them overlooking that just like overlooking he hasn't done those decades studying at Old Town.


----------



## Flash

WinterBorn said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better stories?    Some of these people do.  Others?   Not so much.
> 
> Joffrey?   Just a spoiled, sadistic punk.  Not much story.
> Khal Drogo?   Eh.   Some story there, but not much.
> 
> ect ect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are overthinking the meme.  The point is that if you are going to win The Game of Thrones then you should have really earned it.  He didn't do jackshit.   His only contribution to the story line was to lead the NK into a place where there could be an ambush.  Well that and to substantiate the revelation that Sam had about Jon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, the only thing he did was save mankind?   Ok.
> 
> Bran was the best choice to be King.   First, he didn't want the job.  Second, he held the memories of mankind's entire existence, so he could see what mistakes were made.   And lastly, he was pragmatic instead of political.
Click to expand...



From the lore in the books being King or Queen was never about the "best qualified".  They shut down Sam pretty quickly and even laughed at his ass when he suggested they use Democracy to select the person.

Throughout the history is was always who was able to take the power.  Even inherited power had to fight to keep it. 

Bran may have been a wise and fair ruler but given the conflict in the book to get the Iron Throne he didn't do anything to earn it.  Actually only Jon did. 

Oh well.  We got what the Hollywood writers decided to give us, which is always the case.  

They earned their paycheck from people like me that subscribed to HBO.  It cost me about $100 a year so eight years worth of the stories and the other entertainment helped to give them their their paycheck.


----------



## boedicca

martybegan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better stories?    Some of these people do.  Others?   Not so much.
> 
> Joffrey?   Just a spoiled, sadistic punk.  Not much story.
> Khal Drogo?   Eh.   Some story there, but not much.
> 
> ect ect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are overthinking the meme.  The point is that if you are going to win The Game of Thrones then you should have really earned it.  He didn't do jackshit.   His only contribution to the story line was to lead the NK into a place where there could be an ambush.  Well that and to substantiate the revelation that Sam had about Jon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was considered the best option moving forward
> Apolitical, not power hungry, not ruthless but all knowing
> 
> After what they had just gone through, he was the best option
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only thing I wonder about is with Sam. As Maester of King's Landing, I guess he gives up his family lands, and what happens to Gilly, little sam, and little sam to be?
> 
> Still he is the best man for the job.
Click to expand...



They gave GRRRRRLLLLL Power now in Westeros.  Talla Tarley can be the Lady of Horn Hill.

And Gilly and little Sam are likely living with him in Kings Landing.


----------



## Flash




----------



## boedicca

Now after a bit of reflection, I'm quite enjoying the fact that the kneejerk SJW liberals of Hollywood actually created a quite an effective parable about how Utopian Visions always lead to carnage.  "Break the Wheel" (Dani's version of the Green New Deal) was supposed to free and protect the small folk.  Well, she certainly killed a great many instead of protecting them.   And then she decided to spread her agenda across the globe.    Fortunately, loyal, dutiful Jon stabbed her to death, saving millions.

Moral:  Beware of anyone who has the goal of remaking humanity. They are always tyrants at heart.


----------



## bodecea

boedicca said:


> Now after a bit of reflection, I'm quite enjoying the fact that the kneejerk SJW liberals of Hollywood actually created a quite an effective parable about how Utopian Visions always lead to carnage.  "Break the Wheel" (Dani's version of the Green New Deal) was supposed to free and protect the small folk.  Well, she certainly killed a great many instead of protecting them.   And then she decided to spread her agenda across the globe.    Fortunately, loyal, dutiful Jon stabbed her to death, saving millions.
> 
> Moral:  Beware of anyone who has the goal of remaking humanity. They are always tyrants at heart.


Power corrupts.  Absolute Power corrupts Absolutely.


----------



## boedicca

bodecea said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now after a bit of reflection, I'm quite enjoying the fact that the kneejerk SJW liberals of Hollywood actually created a quite an effective parable about how Utopian Visions always lead to carnage.  "Break the Wheel" (Dani's version of the Green New Deal) was supposed to free and protect the small folk.  Well, she certainly killed a great many instead of protecting them.   And then she decided to spread her agenda across the globe.    Fortunately, loyal, dutiful Jon stabbed her to death, saving millions.
> 
> Moral:  Beware of anyone who has the goal of remaking humanity. They are always tyrants at heart.
> 
> 
> 
> Power corrupts.  Absolute Power corrupts Absolutely.
Click to expand...



Kumbaya indeed.  The worse ones, however, claim that whatever they are doing is for your own good.


----------



## WinterBorn

Flash said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better stories?    Some of these people do.  Others?   Not so much.
> 
> Joffrey?   Just a spoiled, sadistic punk.  Not much story.
> Khal Drogo?   Eh.   Some story there, but not much.
> 
> ect ect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are overthinking the meme.  The point is that if you are going to win The Game of Thrones then you should have really earned it.  He didn't do jackshit.   His only contribution to the story line was to lead the NK into a place where there could be an ambush.  Well that and to substantiate the revelation that Sam had about Jon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, the only thing he did was save mankind?   Ok.
> 
> Bran was the best choice to be King.   First, he didn't want the job.  Second, he held the memories of mankind's entire existence, so he could see what mistakes were made.   And lastly, he was pragmatic instead of political.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> From the lore in the books being King or Queen was never about the "best qualified".  They shut down Sam pretty quickly and even laughed at his ass when he suggested they use Democracy to select the person.
> 
> Throughout the history is was always who was able to take the power.  Even inherited power had to fight to keep it.
> 
> Bran may have been a wise and fair ruler but given the conflict in the book to get the Iron Throne he didn't do anything to earn it.  Actually only Jon did.
> 
> Oh well.  We got what the Hollywood writers decided to give us, which is always the case.
> 
> They earned their paycheck from people like me that subscribed to HBO.  It cost me about $100 a year so eight years worth of the stories and the other entertainment helped to give them their their paycheck.
Click to expand...


If you subscribed to HBO just for GoT, I think you overpaid.

There is a lot of complaining that things didn't work out like they wanted.   But the writers tell the story.  Martin stopped writing and the storyline had to be picked up by others.  

Whether he "earned" the throne is debatable.  He was instrumental in defeating the Night King, and thereby saving all of humanity.

But knowing (and having access to) all of mankind's history makes him the most qualified.   The days of "might makes right" are over.   That is a good thing.  The finale shows progress of a civilization.


----------



## boedicca

WinterBorn said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better stories?    Some of these people do.  Others?   Not so much.
> 
> Joffrey?   Just a spoiled, sadistic punk.  Not much story.
> Khal Drogo?   Eh.   Some story there, but not much.
> 
> ect ect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are overthinking the meme.  The point is that if you are going to win The Game of Thrones then you should have really earned it.  He didn't do jackshit.   His only contribution to the story line was to lead the NK into a place where there could be an ambush.  Well that and to substantiate the revelation that Sam had about Jon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, the only thing he did was save mankind?   Ok.
> 
> Bran was the best choice to be King.   First, he didn't want the job.  Second, he held the memories of mankind's entire existence, so he could see what mistakes were made.   And lastly, he was pragmatic instead of political.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> From the lore in the books being King or Queen was never about the "best qualified".  They shut down Sam pretty quickly and even laughed at his ass when he suggested they use Democracy to select the person.
> 
> Throughout the history is was always who was able to take the power.  Even inherited power had to fight to keep it.
> 
> Bran may have been a wise and fair ruler but given the conflict in the book to get the Iron Throne he didn't do anything to earn it.  Actually only Jon did.
> 
> Oh well.  We got what the Hollywood writers decided to give us, which is always the case.
> 
> They earned their paycheck from people like me that subscribed to HBO.  It cost me about $100 a year so eight years worth of the stories and the other entertainment helped to give them their their paycheck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you subscribed to HBO just for GoT, I think you overpaid.
> 
> There is a lot of complaining that things didn't work out like they wanted.   But the writers tell the story.  Martin stopped writing and the storyline had to be picked up by others.
> 
> Whether he "earned" the throne is debatable.  He was instrumental in defeating the Night King, and thereby saving all of humanity.
> 
> But knowing (and having access to) all of mankind's history makes him the most qualified.   The days of "might makes right" are over.   That is a good thing.  The finale shows progress of a civilization.
Click to expand...


Some progress.   Except for Braun taking over High Garden, the great houses are still made up of Lannisters, Starks, Tullies, Arryns, Baratheons, and some Martell relative....as well as the Greyjoys, Tarleys and so on.   All they are doing is deferring the next game for a generation.  Once Bran is gone, unless the nature of humanity changes, the power games will spin up.


----------



## martybegan

boedicca said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Better stories?    Some of these people do.  Others?   Not so much.
> 
> Joffrey?   Just a spoiled, sadistic punk.  Not much story.
> Khal Drogo?   Eh.   Some story there, but not much.
> 
> ect ect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are overthinking the meme.  The point is that if you are going to win The Game of Thrones then you should have really earned it.  He didn't do jackshit.   His only contribution to the story line was to lead the NK into a place where there could be an ambush.  Well that and to substantiate the revelation that Sam had about Jon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, the only thing he did was save mankind?   Ok.
> 
> Bran was the best choice to be King.   First, he didn't want the job.  Second, he held the memories of mankind's entire existence, so he could see what mistakes were made.   And lastly, he was pragmatic instead of political.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> From the lore in the books being King or Queen was never about the "best qualified".  They shut down Sam pretty quickly and even laughed at his ass when he suggested they use Democracy to select the person.
> 
> Throughout the history is was always who was able to take the power.  Even inherited power had to fight to keep it.
> 
> Bran may have been a wise and fair ruler but given the conflict in the book to get the Iron Throne he didn't do anything to earn it.  Actually only Jon did.
> 
> Oh well.  We got what the Hollywood writers decided to give us, which is always the case.
> 
> They earned their paycheck from people like me that subscribed to HBO.  It cost me about $100 a year so eight years worth of the stories and the other entertainment helped to give them their their paycheck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you subscribed to HBO just for GoT, I think you overpaid.
> 
> There is a lot of complaining that things didn't work out like they wanted.   But the writers tell the story.  Martin stopped writing and the storyline had to be picked up by others.
> 
> Whether he "earned" the throne is debatable.  He was instrumental in defeating the Night King, and thereby saving all of humanity.
> 
> But knowing (and having access to) all of mankind's history makes him the most qualified.   The days of "might makes right" are over.   That is a good thing.  The finale shows progress of a civilization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some progress.   Except for Braun taking over High Garden, the great houses are still made up of Lannisters, Starks, Tullies, Arryns, Baratheons, and some Martell relative....as well as the Greyjoys, Tarleys and so on.   All they are doing is deferring the next game for a generation.  Once Bran is gone, unless the nature of humanity changes, the power games will spin up.
Click to expand...


Speaking of Martells (or at least a concubine for a Martell) I wonder what condition they found Ellaria Sand in?


----------



## boedicca

martybegan said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are overthinking the meme.  The point is that if you are going to win The Game of Thrones then you should have really earned it.  He didn't do jackshit.   His only contribution to the story line was to lead the NK into a place where there could be an ambush.  Well that and to substantiate the revelation that Sam had about Jon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, the only thing he did was save mankind?   Ok.
> 
> Bran was the best choice to be King.   First, he didn't want the job.  Second, he held the memories of mankind's entire existence, so he could see what mistakes were made.   And lastly, he was pragmatic instead of political.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> From the lore in the books being King or Queen was never about the "best qualified".  They shut down Sam pretty quickly and even laughed at his ass when he suggested they use Democracy to select the person.
> 
> Throughout the history is was always who was able to take the power.  Even inherited power had to fight to keep it.
> 
> Bran may have been a wise and fair ruler but given the conflict in the book to get the Iron Throne he didn't do anything to earn it.  Actually only Jon did.
> 
> Oh well.  We got what the Hollywood writers decided to give us, which is always the case.
> 
> They earned their paycheck from people like me that subscribed to HBO.  It cost me about $100 a year so eight years worth of the stories and the other entertainment helped to give them their their paycheck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you subscribed to HBO just for GoT, I think you overpaid.
> 
> There is a lot of complaining that things didn't work out like they wanted.   But the writers tell the story.  Martin stopped writing and the storyline had to be picked up by others.
> 
> Whether he "earned" the throne is debatable.  He was instrumental in defeating the Night King, and thereby saving all of humanity.
> 
> But knowing (and having access to) all of mankind's history makes him the most qualified.   The days of "might makes right" are over.   That is a good thing.  The finale shows progress of a civilization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some progress.   Except for Braun taking over High Garden, the great houses are still made up of Lannisters, Starks, Tullies, Arryns, Baratheons, and some Martell relative....as well as the Greyjoys, Tarleys and so on.   All they are doing is deferring the next game for a generation.  Once Bran is gone, unless the nature of humanity changes, the power games will spin up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Speaking of Martells (or at least a concubine for a Martell) I wonder what condition they found Ellaria Sand in?
Click to expand...



Dead or living in bliss with Sister Umella.


----------



## Flash

WinterBorn said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better stories?    Some of these people do.  Others?   Not so much.
> 
> Joffrey?   Just a spoiled, sadistic punk.  Not much story.
> Khal Drogo?   Eh.   Some story there, but not much.
> 
> ect ect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are overthinking the meme.  The point is that if you are going to win The Game of Thrones then you should have really earned it.  He didn't do jackshit.   His only contribution to the story line was to lead the NK into a place where there could be an ambush.  Well that and to substantiate the revelation that Sam had about Jon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, the only thing he did was save mankind?   Ok.
> 
> Bran was the best choice to be King.   First, he didn't want the job.  Second, he held the memories of mankind's entire existence, so he could see what mistakes were made.   And lastly, he was pragmatic instead of political.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> From the lore in the books being King or Queen was never about the "best qualified".  They shut down Sam pretty quickly and even laughed at his ass when he suggested they use Democracy to select the person.
> 
> Throughout the history is was always who was able to take the power.  Even inherited power had to fight to keep it.
> 
> Bran may have been a wise and fair ruler but given the conflict in the book to get the Iron Throne he didn't do anything to earn it.  Actually only Jon did.
> 
> Oh well.  We got what the Hollywood writers decided to give us, which is always the case.
> 
> They earned their paycheck from people like me that subscribed to HBO.  It cost me about $100 a year so eight years worth of the stories and the other entertainment helped to give them their their paycheck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you subscribed to HBO just for GoT, I think you overpaid.
> 
> There is a lot of complaining that things didn't work out like they wanted.   But the writers tell the story.  Martin stopped writing and the storyline had to be picked up by others.
> 
> Whether he "earned" the throne is debatable.  He was instrumental in defeating the Night King, and thereby saving all of humanity.
> 
> But knowing (and having access to) all of mankind's history makes him the most qualified.   The days of "might makes right" are over.   That is a good thing.  The finale shows progress of a civilization.
Click to expand...



I said in my post  "and other entertainment".  Actually we get it with our cable package.  I think to unsubscribe they take off $10 a month.


----------



## boedicca

Flash said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Better stories?    Some of these people do.  Others?   Not so much.
> 
> Joffrey?   Just a spoiled, sadistic punk.  Not much story.
> Khal Drogo?   Eh.   Some story there, but not much.
> 
> ect ect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are overthinking the meme.  The point is that if you are going to win The Game of Thrones then you should have really earned it.  He didn't do jackshit.   His only contribution to the story line was to lead the NK into a place where there could be an ambush.  Well that and to substantiate the revelation that Sam had about Jon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, the only thing he did was save mankind?   Ok.
> 
> Bran was the best choice to be King.   First, he didn't want the job.  Second, he held the memories of mankind's entire existence, so he could see what mistakes were made.   And lastly, he was pragmatic instead of political.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> From the lore in the books being King or Queen was never about the "best qualified".  They shut down Sam pretty quickly and even laughed at his ass when he suggested they use Democracy to select the person.
> 
> Throughout the history is was always who was able to take the power.  Even inherited power had to fight to keep it.
> 
> Bran may have been a wise and fair ruler but given the conflict in the book to get the Iron Throne he didn't do anything to earn it.  Actually only Jon did.
> 
> Oh well.  We got what the Hollywood writers decided to give us, which is always the case.
> 
> They earned their paycheck from people like me that subscribed to HBO.  It cost me about $100 a year so eight years worth of the stories and the other entertainment helped to give them their their paycheck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you subscribed to HBO just for GoT, I think you overpaid.
> 
> There is a lot of complaining that things didn't work out like they wanted.   But the writers tell the story.  Martin stopped writing and the storyline had to be picked up by others.
> 
> Whether he "earned" the throne is debatable.  He was instrumental in defeating the Night King, and thereby saving all of humanity.
> 
> But knowing (and having access to) all of mankind's history makes him the most qualified.   The days of "might makes right" are over.   That is a good thing.  The finale shows progress of a civilization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I said in my post  "and other entertainment".  Actually we get it with our cable package.  I think to unsubscribe they take off $10 a month.
Click to expand...



Cable is somewhat negotiable if they are think you are going to cancel.  I'm getting ready to renegotiate again.


----------



## WinterBorn

boedicca said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Better stories?    Some of these people do.  Others?   Not so much.
> 
> Joffrey?   Just a spoiled, sadistic punk.  Not much story.
> Khal Drogo?   Eh.   Some story there, but not much.
> 
> ect ect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are overthinking the meme.  The point is that if you are going to win The Game of Thrones then you should have really earned it.  He didn't do jackshit.   His only contribution to the story line was to lead the NK into a place where there could be an ambush.  Well that and to substantiate the revelation that Sam had about Jon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, the only thing he did was save mankind?   Ok.
> 
> Bran was the best choice to be King.   First, he didn't want the job.  Second, he held the memories of mankind's entire existence, so he could see what mistakes were made.   And lastly, he was pragmatic instead of political.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> From the lore in the books being King or Queen was never about the "best qualified".  They shut down Sam pretty quickly and even laughed at his ass when he suggested they use Democracy to select the person.
> 
> Throughout the history is was always who was able to take the power.  Even inherited power had to fight to keep it.
> 
> Bran may have been a wise and fair ruler but given the conflict in the book to get the Iron Throne he didn't do anything to earn it.  Actually only Jon did.
> 
> Oh well.  We got what the Hollywood writers decided to give us, which is always the case.
> 
> They earned their paycheck from people like me that subscribed to HBO.  It cost me about $100 a year so eight years worth of the stories and the other entertainment helped to give them their their paycheck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you subscribed to HBO just for GoT, I think you overpaid.
> 
> There is a lot of complaining that things didn't work out like they wanted.   But the writers tell the story.  Martin stopped writing and the storyline had to be picked up by others.
> 
> Whether he "earned" the throne is debatable.  He was instrumental in defeating the Night King, and thereby saving all of humanity.
> 
> But knowing (and having access to) all of mankind's history makes him the most qualified.   The days of "might makes right" are over.   That is a good thing.  The finale shows progress of a civilization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some progress.   Except for Braun taking over High Garden, the great houses are still made up of Lannisters, Starks, Tullies, Arryns, Baratheons, and some Martell relative....as well as the Greyjoys, Tarleys and so on.   All they are doing is deferring the next game for a generation.  Once Bran is gone, unless the nature of humanity changes, the power games will spin up.
Click to expand...


Except, rather than having wars of conquest, the ruler will be determined by those people.


----------



## boedicca

WinterBorn said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are overthinking the meme.  The point is that if you are going to win The Game of Thrones then you should have really earned it.  He didn't do jackshit.   His only contribution to the story line was to lead the NK into a place where there could be an ambush.  Well that and to substantiate the revelation that Sam had about Jon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, the only thing he did was save mankind?   Ok.
> 
> Bran was the best choice to be King.   First, he didn't want the job.  Second, he held the memories of mankind's entire existence, so he could see what mistakes were made.   And lastly, he was pragmatic instead of political.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> From the lore in the books being King or Queen was never about the "best qualified".  They shut down Sam pretty quickly and even laughed at his ass when he suggested they use Democracy to select the person.
> 
> Throughout the history is was always who was able to take the power.  Even inherited power had to fight to keep it.
> 
> Bran may have been a wise and fair ruler but given the conflict in the book to get the Iron Throne he didn't do anything to earn it.  Actually only Jon did.
> 
> Oh well.  We got what the Hollywood writers decided to give us, which is always the case.
> 
> They earned their paycheck from people like me that subscribed to HBO.  It cost me about $100 a year so eight years worth of the stories and the other entertainment helped to give them their their paycheck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you subscribed to HBO just for GoT, I think you overpaid.
> 
> There is a lot of complaining that things didn't work out like they wanted.   But the writers tell the story.  Martin stopped writing and the storyline had to be picked up by others.
> 
> Whether he "earned" the throne is debatable.  He was instrumental in defeating the Night King, and thereby saving all of humanity.
> 
> But knowing (and having access to) all of mankind's history makes him the most qualified.   The days of "might makes right" are over.   That is a good thing.  The finale shows progress of a civilization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some progress.   Except for Braun taking over High Garden, the great houses are still made up of Lannisters, Starks, Tullies, Arryns, Baratheons, and some Martell relative....as well as the Greyjoys, Tarleys and so on.   All they are doing is deferring the next game for a generation.  Once Bran is gone, unless the nature of humanity changes, the power games will spin up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except, rather than having wars of conquest, the ruler will be determined by those people.
Click to expand...


Possibly.   But given human nature and the medieval culture, it's quite likely that intrigue and factions will lead to some quiet violent incidents.  Maybe not all out war, but certainly murder.


----------



## WinterBorn

boedicca said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, the only thing he did was save mankind?   Ok.
> 
> Bran was the best choice to be King.   First, he didn't want the job.  Second, he held the memories of mankind's entire existence, so he could see what mistakes were made.   And lastly, he was pragmatic instead of political.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the lore in the books being King or Queen was never about the "best qualified".  They shut down Sam pretty quickly and even laughed at his ass when he suggested they use Democracy to select the person.
> 
> Throughout the history is was always who was able to take the power.  Even inherited power had to fight to keep it.
> 
> Bran may have been a wise and fair ruler but given the conflict in the book to get the Iron Throne he didn't do anything to earn it.  Actually only Jon did.
> 
> Oh well.  We got what the Hollywood writers decided to give us, which is always the case.
> 
> They earned their paycheck from people like me that subscribed to HBO.  It cost me about $100 a year so eight years worth of the stories and the other entertainment helped to give them their their paycheck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you subscribed to HBO just for GoT, I think you overpaid.
> 
> There is a lot of complaining that things didn't work out like they wanted.   But the writers tell the story.  Martin stopped writing and the storyline had to be picked up by others.
> 
> Whether he "earned" the throne is debatable.  He was instrumental in defeating the Night King, and thereby saving all of humanity.
> 
> But knowing (and having access to) all of mankind's history makes him the most qualified.   The days of "might makes right" are over.   That is a good thing.  The finale shows progress of a civilization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some progress.   Except for Braun taking over High Garden, the great houses are still made up of Lannisters, Starks, Tullies, Arryns, Baratheons, and some Martell relative....as well as the Greyjoys, Tarleys and so on.   All they are doing is deferring the next game for a generation.  Once Bran is gone, unless the nature of humanity changes, the power games will spin up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except, rather than having wars of conquest, the ruler will be determined by those people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Possibly.   But given human nature and the medieval culture, it's quite likely that intrigue and factions will lead to some quiet violent incidents.  Maybe not all out war, but certainly murder.
Click to expand...


Possibly.   But it also likely means that insane and sadistic people will not find their way to the throne.   Joffery is a prime example of what hereditary title give you.


----------



## martybegan

WinterBorn said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the lore in the books being King or Queen was never about the "best qualified".  They shut down Sam pretty quickly and even laughed at his ass when he suggested they use Democracy to select the person.
> 
> Throughout the history is was always who was able to take the power.  Even inherited power had to fight to keep it.
> 
> Bran may have been a wise and fair ruler but given the conflict in the book to get the Iron Throne he didn't do anything to earn it.  Actually only Jon did.
> 
> Oh well.  We got what the Hollywood writers decided to give us, which is always the case.
> 
> They earned their paycheck from people like me that subscribed to HBO.  It cost me about $100 a year so eight years worth of the stories and the other entertainment helped to give them their their paycheck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you subscribed to HBO just for GoT, I think you overpaid.
> 
> There is a lot of complaining that things didn't work out like they wanted.   But the writers tell the story.  Martin stopped writing and the storyline had to be picked up by others.
> 
> Whether he "earned" the throne is debatable.  He was instrumental in defeating the Night King, and thereby saving all of humanity.
> 
> But knowing (and having access to) all of mankind's history makes him the most qualified.   The days of "might makes right" are over.   That is a good thing.  The finale shows progress of a civilization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some progress.   Except for Braun taking over High Garden, the great houses are still made up of Lannisters, Starks, Tullies, Arryns, Baratheons, and some Martell relative....as well as the Greyjoys, Tarleys and so on.   All they are doing is deferring the next game for a generation.  Once Bran is gone, unless the nature of humanity changes, the power games will spin up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except, rather than having wars of conquest, the ruler will be determined by those people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Possibly.   But given human nature and the medieval culture, it's quite likely that intrigue and factions will lead to some quiet violent incidents.  Maybe not all out war, but certainly murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Possibly.   But it also likely means that insane and sadistic people will not find their way to the throne.   Joffery is a prime example of what hereditary title give you.
Click to expand...


To be fair, that also involved some brother-sister incest.


----------



## AZGAL

OLD KINGDOM...melted iron throne thanks to drogon
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...=7JYdMxbazpw&usg=AOvVaw05reJo4umXwwDlcF9GHIZI
   and now new Westeros...


----------



## boedicca

WinterBorn said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the lore in the books being King or Queen was never about the "best qualified".  They shut down Sam pretty quickly and even laughed at his ass when he suggested they use Democracy to select the person.
> 
> Throughout the history is was always who was able to take the power.  Even inherited power had to fight to keep it.
> 
> Bran may have been a wise and fair ruler but given the conflict in the book to get the Iron Throne he didn't do anything to earn it.  Actually only Jon did.
> 
> Oh well.  We got what the Hollywood writers decided to give us, which is always the case.
> 
> They earned their paycheck from people like me that subscribed to HBO.  It cost me about $100 a year so eight years worth of the stories and the other entertainment helped to give them their their paycheck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you subscribed to HBO just for GoT, I think you overpaid.
> 
> There is a lot of complaining that things didn't work out like they wanted.   But the writers tell the story.  Martin stopped writing and the storyline had to be picked up by others.
> 
> Whether he "earned" the throne is debatable.  He was instrumental in defeating the Night King, and thereby saving all of humanity.
> 
> But knowing (and having access to) all of mankind's history makes him the most qualified.   The days of "might makes right" are over.   That is a good thing.  The finale shows progress of a civilization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some progress.   Except for Braun taking over High Garden, the great houses are still made up of Lannisters, Starks, Tullies, Arryns, Baratheons, and some Martell relative....as well as the Greyjoys, Tarleys and so on.   All they are doing is deferring the next game for a generation.  Once Bran is gone, unless the nature of humanity changes, the power games will spin up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except, rather than having wars of conquest, the ruler will be determined by those people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Possibly.   But given human nature and the medieval culture, it's quite likely that intrigue and factions will lead to some quiet violent incidents.  Maybe not all out war, but certainly murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Possibly.   But it also likely means that insane and sadistic people will not find their way to the throne.   Joffery is a prime example of what hereditary title give you.
Click to expand...



Insane and sadistic people often find ways to gain power.  It's happened throughout history.


----------



## Flash

boedicca said:


> [Q
> 
> 
> Insane and sadistic people often find ways to gain power.  It's happened throughout history.



Here in the US we dodged a bullet by that insane power crazy bitch Crooked Hillary not getting elected, didn't we?


----------



## boedicca

Flash said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Q
> 
> 
> Insane and sadistic people often find ways to gain power.  It's happened throughout history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here in the US we dodged a bullet by that insane power crazy bitch Crooked Hillary not getting elected, didn't we?
Click to expand...



Indeed.   But we got hit with the Obabble bullet twice.  Worst President Ever.


----------



## Flash




----------



## Flash




----------



## Flash

boedicca said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Q
> 
> 
> Insane and sadistic people often find ways to gain power.  It's happened throughout history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here in the US we dodged a bullet by that insane power crazy bitch Crooked Hillary not getting elected, didn't we?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed.   But we got hit with the Obabble bullet twice.  Worst President Ever.
Click to expand...



Trump made Westoros great again.  He even rebuilt the wall.   Mad Queen Hillary wanted to destroy it.


----------



## WinterBorn

martybegan said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you subscribed to HBO just for GoT, I think you overpaid.
> 
> There is a lot of complaining that things didn't work out like they wanted.   But the writers tell the story.  Martin stopped writing and the storyline had to be picked up by others.
> 
> Whether he "earned" the throne is debatable.  He was instrumental in defeating the Night King, and thereby saving all of humanity.
> 
> But knowing (and having access to) all of mankind's history makes him the most qualified.   The days of "might makes right" are over.   That is a good thing.  The finale shows progress of a civilization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some progress.   Except for Braun taking over High Garden, the great houses are still made up of Lannisters, Starks, Tullies, Arryns, Baratheons, and some Martell relative....as well as the Greyjoys, Tarleys and so on.   All they are doing is deferring the next game for a generation.  Once Bran is gone, unless the nature of humanity changes, the power games will spin up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except, rather than having wars of conquest, the ruler will be determined by those people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Possibly.   But given human nature and the medieval culture, it's quite likely that intrigue and factions will lead to some quiet violent incidents.  Maybe not all out war, but certainly murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Possibly.   But it also likely means that insane and sadistic people will not find their way to the throne.   Joffery is a prime example of what hereditary title give you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To be fair, that also involved some brother-sister incest.
Click to expand...


Yes it did.   But with hereditary titles, incest will continue, with no one to say otherwise.


----------



## WinterBorn

boedicca said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you subscribed to HBO just for GoT, I think you overpaid.
> 
> There is a lot of complaining that things didn't work out like they wanted.   But the writers tell the story.  Martin stopped writing and the storyline had to be picked up by others.
> 
> Whether he "earned" the throne is debatable.  He was instrumental in defeating the Night King, and thereby saving all of humanity.
> 
> But knowing (and having access to) all of mankind's history makes him the most qualified.   The days of "might makes right" are over.   That is a good thing.  The finale shows progress of a civilization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some progress.   Except for Braun taking over High Garden, the great houses are still made up of Lannisters, Starks, Tullies, Arryns, Baratheons, and some Martell relative....as well as the Greyjoys, Tarleys and so on.   All they are doing is deferring the next game for a generation.  Once Bran is gone, unless the nature of humanity changes, the power games will spin up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except, rather than having wars of conquest, the ruler will be determined by those people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Possibly.   But given human nature and the medieval culture, it's quite likely that intrigue and factions will lead to some quiet violent incidents.  Maybe not all out war, but certainly murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Possibly.   But it also likely means that insane and sadistic people will not find their way to the throne.   Joffery is a prime example of what hereditary title give you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Insane and sadistic people often find ways to gain power.  It's happened throughout history.
Click to expand...


I am not saying it is impossible.   But having hereditary titles gives you spoiled brats who know they will be king someday.  That is a recipe for the worst.


----------



## AZGAL




----------



## rightwinger

martybegan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Better stories?    Some of these people do.  Others?   Not so much.
> 
> Joffrey?   Just a spoiled, sadistic punk.  Not much story.
> Khal Drogo?   Eh.   Some story there, but not much.
> 
> ect ect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are overthinking the meme.  The point is that if you are going to win The Game of Thrones then you should have really earned it.  He didn't do jackshit.   His only contribution to the story line was to lead the NK into a place where there could be an ambush.  Well that and to substantiate the revelation that Sam had about Jon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was considered the best option moving forward
> Apolitical, not power hungry, not ruthless but all knowing
> 
> After what they had just gone through, he was the best option
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only thing I wonder about is with Sam. As Maester of King's Landing, I guess he gives up his family lands, and what happens to Gilly, little sam, and little sam to be?
> 
> Still he is the best man for the job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had picked Sam as the winner about three seasons ago
> Thought he would be the one to kill the Night King
> 
> Why can’t he have his family with him at Kings Landing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I always thought Maesters couldn't have families. It was another way of getting rid of extra sons, like the Nights Watch, except for the smart ones.
> 
> Of course rules can change, and after the Maesters in general dropped the ball on the whole Night King thing, maybe King Bran changed the rules.
Click to expand...

I think all previous ways of doing things were gone

I think Sam was the only one sitting at that table who was married


----------



## martybegan

rightwinger said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are overthinking the meme.  The point is that if you are going to win The Game of Thrones then you should have really earned it.  He didn't do jackshit.   His only contribution to the story line was to lead the NK into a place where there could be an ambush.  Well that and to substantiate the revelation that Sam had about Jon.
> 
> 
> 
> He was considered the best option moving forward
> Apolitical, not power hungry, not ruthless but all knowing
> 
> After what they had just gone through, he was the best option
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only thing I wonder about is with Sam. As Maester of King's Landing, I guess he gives up his family lands, and what happens to Gilly, little sam, and little sam to be?
> 
> Still he is the best man for the job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had picked Sam as the winner about three seasons ago
> Thought he would be the one to kill the Night King
> 
> Why can’t he have his family with him at Kings Landing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I always thought Maesters couldn't have families. It was another way of getting rid of extra sons, like the Nights Watch, except for the smart ones.
> 
> Of course rules can change, and after the Maesters in general dropped the ball on the whole Night King thing, maybe King Bran changed the rules.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think all previous ways of doing things were gone
> 
> I think Sam was the only one sitting at that table who was married
Click to expand...


Doesn't the Onion Knight have a wife?


----------



## rightwinger

WinterBorn said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some progress.   Except for Braun taking over High Garden, the great houses are still made up of Lannisters, Starks, Tullies, Arryns, Baratheons, and some Martell relative....as well as the Greyjoys, Tarleys and so on.   All they are doing is deferring the next game for a generation.  Once Bran is gone, unless the nature of humanity changes, the power games will spin up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except, rather than having wars of conquest, the ruler will be determined by those people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Possibly.   But given human nature and the medieval culture, it's quite likely that intrigue and factions will lead to some quiet violent incidents.  Maybe not all out war, but certainly murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Possibly.   But it also likely means that insane and sadistic people will not find their way to the throne.   Joffery is a prime example of what hereditary title give you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Insane and sadistic people often find ways to gain power.  It's happened throughout history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not saying it is impossible.   But having hereditary titles gives you spoiled brats who know they will be king someday.  That is a recipe for the worst.
Click to expand...

I think that was the point of the final episode 
Break the way things were done in the past. That book of heredity that Brienne updated was obsolete. The sons and daughters of royalty had not done a very good job


----------



## miketx

Good thing they put Bron in charge of rebuilding the whore houses!


----------



## Flash

Ser Donald the Builder, Second of his Name, Destroyer of Taxes, Builder of Walls, Reducer of Regulation, Strengther of the Armies, Father of Prosperity and Schlonger of the Evil Queen.


----------



## boedicca

WinterBorn said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some progress.   Except for Braun taking over High Garden, the great houses are still made up of Lannisters, Starks, Tullies, Arryns, Baratheons, and some Martell relative....as well as the Greyjoys, Tarleys and so on.   All they are doing is deferring the next game for a generation.  Once Bran is gone, unless the nature of humanity changes, the power games will spin up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except, rather than having wars of conquest, the ruler will be determined by those people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Possibly.   But given human nature and the medieval culture, it's quite likely that intrigue and factions will lead to some quiet violent incidents.  Maybe not all out war, but certainly murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Possibly.   But it also likely means that insane and sadistic people will not find their way to the throne.   Joffery is a prime example of what hereditary title give you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Insane and sadistic people often find ways to gain power.  It's happened throughout history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not saying it is impossible.   But having hereditary titles gives you spoiled brats who know they will be king someday.  That is a recipe for the worst.
Click to expand...




They didn't get rid of hereditary titles:  Stark, Tully, Lannister, Baratheon, Arryn, Tarley...the great houses all still have hereditary lines of succession.


----------



## boedicca

rightwinger said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except, rather than having wars of conquest, the ruler will be determined by those people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Possibly.   But given human nature and the medieval culture, it's quite likely that intrigue and factions will lead to some quiet violent incidents.  Maybe not all out war, but certainly murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Possibly.   But it also likely means that insane and sadistic people will not find their way to the throne.   Joffery is a prime example of what hereditary title give you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Insane and sadistic people often find ways to gain power.  It's happened throughout history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not saying it is impossible.   But having hereditary titles gives you spoiled brats who know they will be king someday.  That is a recipe for the worst.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think that was the point of the final episode
> Break the way things were done in the past. That book of heredity that Brienne updated was obsolete. The sons and daughters of royalty had not done a very good job
Click to expand...



Who ever does a good job with absolute power?


----------



## rightwinger

boedicca said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Possibly.   But given human nature and the medieval culture, it's quite likely that intrigue and factions will lead to some quiet violent incidents.  Maybe not all out war, but certainly murder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Possibly.   But it also likely means that insane and sadistic people will not find their way to the throne.   Joffery is a prime example of what hereditary title give you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Insane and sadistic people often find ways to gain power.  It's happened throughout history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not saying it is impossible.   But having hereditary titles gives you spoiled brats who know they will be king someday.  That is a recipe for the worst.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think that was the point of the final episode
> Break the way things were done in the past. That book of heredity that Brienne updated was obsolete. The sons and daughters of royalty had not done a very good job
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who ever does a good job with absolute power?
Click to expand...

That is why Bran was the best choice


----------



## boedicca

rightwinger said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Possibly.   But it also likely means that insane and sadistic people will not find their way to the throne.   Joffery is a prime example of what hereditary title give you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Insane and sadistic people often find ways to gain power.  It's happened throughout history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not saying it is impossible.   But having hereditary titles gives you spoiled brats who know they will be king someday.  That is a recipe for the worst.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think that was the point of the final episode
> Break the way things were done in the past. That book of heredity that Brienne updated was obsolete. The sons and daughters of royalty had not done a very good job
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who ever does a good job with absolute power?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is why Bran was the best choice
Click to expand...



Temporary at best.   As long as they have the Great Houses, the great game will continue.


----------



## miketx




----------



## BlackFlag

The ending was “meh.”  At least the north ended up getting something for defeating the white walkers.  I wish we could see how things are 20 or 30 years later.  Daenerys should have never left Essos.


----------



## impuretrash

rightwinger said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Possibly.   But it also likely means that insane and sadistic people will not find their way to the throne.   Joffery is a prime example of what hereditary title give you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Insane and sadistic people often find ways to gain power.  It's happened throughout history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not saying it is impossible.   But having hereditary titles gives you spoiled brats who know they will be king someday.  That is a recipe for the worst.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think that was the point of the final episode
> Break the way things were done in the past. That book of heredity that Brienne updated was obsolete. The sons and daughters of royalty had not done a very good job
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who ever does a good job with absolute power?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is why Bran was the best choice
Click to expand...



If Bran ends up as king, what even was the point of Jon's Targaryen heritage? Dany didn't even try to have him assassinated or anything. It was ultimately pointless to even include in the story.


----------



## rightwinger

boedicca said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Insane and sadistic people often find ways to gain power.  It's happened throughout history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not saying it is impossible.   But having hereditary titles gives you spoiled brats who know they will be king someday.  That is a recipe for the worst.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think that was the point of the final episode
> Break the way things were done in the past. That book of heredity that Brienne updated was obsolete. The sons and daughters of royalty had not done a very good job
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who ever does a good job with absolute power?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is why Bran was the best choice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Temporary at best.   As long as they have the Great Houses, the great game will continue.
Click to expand...

You must have missed the point last night

The Game of Thrones is over


----------



## rightwinger

impuretrash said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Insane and sadistic people often find ways to gain power.  It's happened throughout history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not saying it is impossible.   But having hereditary titles gives you spoiled brats who know they will be king someday.  That is a recipe for the worst.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think that was the point of the final episode
> Break the way things were done in the past. That book of heredity that Brienne updated was obsolete. The sons and daughters of royalty had not done a very good job
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who ever does a good job with absolute power?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is why Bran was the best choice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If Bran ends up as king, what even was the point of Jon's Targaryen heritage? Dany didn't even try to have him assassinated or anything. It was ultimately pointless to even include in the story.
Click to expand...

The point is that it doesn’t matter anymore
Bran will never have children 
Every new king is a do over not a hereditary right


----------



## impuretrash

rightwinger said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not saying it is impossible.   But having hereditary titles gives you spoiled brats who know they will be king someday.  That is a recipe for the worst.
> 
> 
> 
> I think that was the point of the final episode
> Break the way things were done in the past. That book of heredity that Brienne updated was obsolete. The sons and daughters of royalty had not done a very good job
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who ever does a good job with absolute power?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is why Bran was the best choice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Temporary at best.   As long as they have the Great Houses, the great game will continue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must have missed the point last night
> 
> The Game of Thrones is over
Click to expand...



Baloney. Their new system of electing a king wont last more than a generation or two then it will be end up a formality where the most powerful house is chosen again and again forever.


----------



## Grumblenuts

Not much of a GoT watcher here, but very disappointed that Cersei was just allowed to disappear rather quickly,  painlessly, and intact. She should have been flash fried and dragged face down through the streets instead of having the townspeople pay the price. Arya never got to show her stuff again. Just had her hanging around looking bored. Daenerys so quickly turning into a lunatic after displaying so much restraint and wisdom the rest of the time made no sense. Braun and John Snow, fine. The Hound was the only character I could really identify with, lol.


----------



## boedicca

impuretrash said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Insane and sadistic people often find ways to gain power.  It's happened throughout history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not saying it is impossible.   But having hereditary titles gives you spoiled brats who know they will be king someday.  That is a recipe for the worst.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think that was the point of the final episode
> Break the way things were done in the past. That book of heredity that Brienne updated was obsolete. The sons and daughters of royalty had not done a very good job
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who ever does a good job with absolute power?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is why Bran was the best choice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If Bran ends up as king, what even was the point of Jon's Targaryen heritage? Dany didn't even try to have him assassinated or anything. It was ultimately pointless to even include in the story.
Click to expand...



It caused the rift between Dany and Jon which caused her to finally go full Tyrant, and then made him killing her a bit more "conflicty".


----------



## boedicca

rightwinger said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not saying it is impossible.   But having hereditary titles gives you spoiled brats who know they will be king someday.  That is a recipe for the worst.
> 
> 
> 
> I think that was the point of the final episode
> Break the way things were done in the past. That book of heredity that Brienne updated was obsolete. The sons and daughters of royalty had not done a very good job
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who ever does a good job with absolute power?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is why Bran was the best choice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Temporary at best.   As long as they have the Great Houses, the great game will continue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must have missed the point last night
> 
> The Game of Thrones is over
Click to expand...



It's not.  They left the entire Great House structure in place.   Bronn is a sleazy weasel, so their is already an agent provocateur in place to kick off the next game.


----------



## boedicca

rightwinger said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not saying it is impossible.   But having hereditary titles gives you spoiled brats who know they will be king someday.  That is a recipe for the worst.
> 
> 
> 
> I think that was the point of the final episode
> Break the way things were done in the past. That book of heredity that Brienne updated was obsolete. The sons and daughters of royalty had not done a very good job
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who ever does a good job with absolute power?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is why Bran was the best choice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If Bran ends up as king, what even was the point of Jon's Targaryen heritage? Dany didn't even try to have him assassinated or anything. It was ultimately pointless to even include in the story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point is that it doesn’t matter anymore
> Bran will never have children
> Every new king is a do over not a hereditary right
Click to expand...


Yeah, just like the Roman Republic ensured there would never be hereditary emperors....oh, wait.


----------



## BlackFlag

rightwinger said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not saying it is impossible.   But having hereditary titles gives you spoiled brats who know they will be king someday.  That is a recipe for the worst.
> 
> 
> 
> I think that was the point of the final episode
> Break the way things were done in the past. That book of heredity that Brienne updated was obsolete. The sons and daughters of royalty had not done a very good job
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who ever does a good job with absolute power?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is why Bran was the best choice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If Bran ends up as king, what even was the point of Jon's Targaryen heritage? Dany didn't even try to have him assassinated or anything. It was ultimately pointless to even include in the story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point is that it doesn’t matter anymore
> Bran will never have children
> Every new king is a do over not a hereditary right
Click to expand...

Choosing the new king is a hereditary right.  It’s better than before still, like a republic but instead of the people choosing their representatives it’s hereditary.  In all the other stories from Westeros whenever a succession is settled there are always schemers trying stuff that eventually leads to war.  Bran is all knowing so that will help during his reign but after that it’s all up for grabs.  

How about this?  Every time the nobles select a new king, the old king makes them the new 3 eyed raven.  What do you think about that?


----------



## rightwinger

Nobody knew Jon Snow stabbed Dany unless he told them. 

The dragon took her body and nobody would have been the wiser. If he wanted the throne Jon could have just said...the dragon just took her, you know how those son of a bitches are 

He must have confessed


----------



## rightwinger

boedicca said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that was the point of the final episode
> Break the way things were done in the past. That book of heredity that Brienne updated was obsolete. The sons and daughters of royalty had not done a very good job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who ever does a good job with absolute power?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is why Bran was the best choice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If Bran ends up as king, what even was the point of Jon's Targaryen heritage? Dany didn't even try to have him assassinated or anything. It was ultimately pointless to even include in the story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point is that it doesn’t matter anymore
> Bran will never have children
> Every new king is a do over not a hereditary right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, just like the Roman Republic ensured there would never be hereditary emperors....oh, wait.
Click to expand...

Their emperors had ambition
Bran does not


----------



## WinterBorn

boedicca said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except, rather than having wars of conquest, the ruler will be determined by those people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Possibly.   But given human nature and the medieval culture, it's quite likely that intrigue and factions will lead to some quiet violent incidents.  Maybe not all out war, but certainly murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Possibly.   But it also likely means that insane and sadistic people will not find their way to the throne.   Joffery is a prime example of what hereditary title give you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Insane and sadistic people often find ways to gain power.  It's happened throughout history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not saying it is impossible.   But having hereditary titles gives you spoiled brats who know they will be king someday.  That is a recipe for the worst.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't get rid of hereditary titles:  Stark, Tully, Lannister, Baratheon, Arryn, Tarley...the great houses all still have hereditary lines of succession.
Click to expand...


But not for the throne.   The other houses wil, hopefully, object to a crazed sadist.

This also puts the emphasis on The Realm, not a single house.


----------



## BlackFlag

rightwinger said:


> Nobody knew Jon Snow stabbed Dany unless he told them.
> 
> The dragon took her body and nobody would have been the wiser. If he wanted the throne Jon could have just said...the dragon just took her, you know how those son of a bitches are
> 
> He must have confessed


----------



## boedicca

rightwinger said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who ever does a good job with absolute power?
> 
> 
> 
> That is why Bran was the best choice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If Bran ends up as king, what even was the point of Jon's Targaryen heritage? Dany didn't even try to have him assassinated or anything. It was ultimately pointless to even include in the story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point is that it doesn’t matter anymore
> Bran will never have children
> Every new king is a do over not a hereditary right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, just like the Roman Republic ensured there would never be hereditary emperors....oh, wait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their emperors had ambition
> Bran does not
Click to expand...



Bran won't live forever, bub.


----------



## boedicca

WinterBorn said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Possibly.   But given human nature and the medieval culture, it's quite likely that intrigue and factions will lead to some quiet violent incidents.  Maybe not all out war, but certainly murder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Possibly.   But it also likely means that insane and sadistic people will not find their way to the throne.   Joffery is a prime example of what hereditary title give you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Insane and sadistic people often find ways to gain power.  It's happened throughout history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not saying it is impossible.   But having hereditary titles gives you spoiled brats who know they will be king someday.  That is a recipe for the worst.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't get rid of hereditary titles:  Stark, Tully, Lannister, Baratheon, Arryn, Tarley...the great houses all still have hereditary lines of succession.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But not for the throne.   The other houses wil, hopefully, object to a crazed sadist.
> 
> This also puts the emphasis on The Realm, not a single house.
Click to expand...



And Gee Whiz, we never saw any secret dealing or double crossing ever in Westeros!

Human nature doesn't change, and their reforms are not strong enough to withstand corrupt people hellbent on acquiring power.


----------



## emilynghiem

Grumblenuts said:


> Not much of a GoT watcher here, but very disappointed that Cersei was just allowed to disappear rather quickly,  painlessly, and intact. She should have been flash fried and dragged face down through the streets instead of having the townspeople pay the price. Arya never got to show her stuff again. Just had her hanging around looking bored. Daenerys so quickly turning into a lunatic after displaying so much restraint and wisdom the rest of the time made no sense. Braun and John Snow, fine. The Hound was the only character I could really identify with, lol.



I agree with Grumblenuts
they didn't show enough of this other side of Daenerys
They did set it up where you didn't trust or believe her, but not the complete sociopath madness they wanted to pull off at the end.

If I had been advising on the writing and direction how to pull that off,
the motivation that COULD have been suppressed is from being raped like an object before, 
and showing - from time to time - that she still had some latent compelling drive to prove herself above being used by others.
That might have made sense of where her need to exert power could have come from.

But they never showed this. I didn't even know about those scenes in her background
till I looked them up. If you missed those too, I don't think we ever saw it in her demeanor
or at least I didn't see a TRACE of it. It's like none of that ever happened.

Maybe a few flashbacks, or a few moments of hardened ugliness
and they could have captured that hidden side that was still not at peace.

Again I agree with Grumblenuts she appeared restrained and had risen above.
It should have looked like a bit more of a struggle to show some degree of "inner suppression" was going on.
They could still make the audience believe she had overcome this,
but at least SHOW that she was still carrying some drive to dominate
instead of being an object of the throne.


----------



## peaceful warrior

Grumblenuts said:


> Not much of a GoT watcher here, but very disappointed that Cersei was just allowed to disappear rather quickly, painlessly, and intact. She should have been flash fried and dragged face down through the streets instead of having the townspeople pay the price.



I believe the quick and painless demise of Cersei in the arms of Jaimy as well as the boring death of THE queen at the hands of Jon Snow have a lot in common. Both of them died like ordinary peasants, like their lives didn't matter at all : bees are stepped on, ants squashed, ducks shot, queens killed amd life still goes on.

 Years of relentless scheming, ambitions, burned cities, leveled castles, murdered  family members... and for what - one moment you are on top of the world rulling over millions of people who hang on your every word and treat you like a semigod, the next you are gone. Quickly and  painlessly.

A pile of bricks crashing down on your head or a knife through the heart is all what it takes to cut  your life short - that's probably the biggest revelation for those who have lost their touch with reality and are thinking of themselves as semi-divine beings.

If you think that you are omnipotent and unbeatable and can sacrifice the lives of millions  in pursuit of your own selfish goals a humiliating death like that is a fitting punishment.


----------



## ABikerSailor

emilynghiem said:


> Grumblenuts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not much of a GoT watcher here, but very disappointed that Cersei was just allowed to disappear rather quickly,  painlessly, and intact. She should have been flash fried and dragged face down through the streets instead of having the townspeople pay the price. Arya never got to show her stuff again. Just had her hanging around looking bored. Daenerys so quickly turning into a lunatic after displaying so much restraint and wisdom the rest of the time made no sense. Braun and John Snow, fine. The Hound was the only character I could really identify with, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with Grumblenuts
> they didn't show enough of this other side of Daenerys
> They did set it up where you didn't trust or believe her, but not the complete sociopath madness they wanted to pull off at the end.
> 
> If I had been advising on the writing and direction how to pull that off,
> the motivation that COULD have been suppressed is from being raped like an object before,
> and showing - from time to time - that she still had some latent compelling drive to prove herself above being used by others.
> That might have made sense of where her need to exert power could have come from.
> 
> But they never showed this. I didn't even know about those scenes in her background
> till I looked them up. If you missed those too, I don't think we ever saw it in her demeanor
> or at least I didn't see a TRACE of it. It's like none of that ever happened.
> 
> Maybe a few flashbacks, or a few moments of hardened ugliness
> and they could have captured that hidden side that was still not at peace.
> 
> Again I agree with Grumblenuts she appeared restrained and had risen above.
> It should have looked like a bit more of a struggle to show some degree of "inner suppression" was going on.
> They could still make the audience believe she had overcome this,
> but at least SHOW that she was still carrying some drive to dominate
> instead of being an object of the throne.
Click to expand...


You didn't notice her slow descent into madness?  She talked about feeling like an outsider with Jon, and after they beat the Night King, you saw her sitting by herself, and she looked like she was jealous, because everyone else was sitting in a group with friends.  Then, when Tyrion went to her and talked about how Vares had betrayed her, you saw her go a bit deeper.

The real tear came when Jon was talking with her and she said that she loved him, but Jon said that she was his Queen and couldn't be anything more, meaning he wouldn't pursue a romantic relationship.

Hell hath no fury like a woman scorned.


----------



## miketx

boedicca said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is why Bran was the best choice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Bran ends up as king, what even was the point of Jon's Targaryen heritage? Dany didn't even try to have him assassinated or anything. It was ultimately pointless to even include in the story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point is that it doesn’t matter anymore
> Bran will never have children
> Every new king is a do over not a hereditary right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, just like the Roman Republic ensured there would never be hereditary emperors....oh, wait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their emperors had ambition
> Bran does not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bran won't live forever, bub.
Click to expand...

Only the rocks live forever.


----------



## AZGAL

rightwinger said:


> Nobody knew Jon Snow stabbed Dany unless he told them.


There is that reference back to the sad fate of northern Stark men in the south. The noble honor of Ned and Jon. There is a much more hopeful future for Jon than what he sees right now, Jon has already been through all the politics of the Night's Watch and nothing can phase him now.  Spring is coming! Jon has a code of honor that made him confess. Still anyone could say the queen flew back to Essos to give word that she now ruled the world. Then they could all wonder why she didn't return. Really where are the red priestesses and priests to revive Daenerys?


----------



## impuretrash

What everyone really wanted:


----------



## Polishprince

Grief counselors are available for those who are upset at the results of GOT.

https://nypost.com/2019/05/20/counselors-on-call-to-give-game-of-thrones-fans-grief-therapy/


----------



## miketx

Polishprince said:


> Grief counselors are available for those who are upset at the results of GOT.
> 
> https://nypost.com/2019/05/20/counselors-on-call-to-give-game-of-thrones-fans-grief-therapy/


therapy? How about a few hours with "the big woman"?


----------



## boedicca

ABikerSailor said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grumblenuts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not much of a GoT watcher here, but very disappointed that Cersei was just allowed to disappear rather quickly,  painlessly, and intact. She should have been flash fried and dragged face down through the streets instead of having the townspeople pay the price. Arya never got to show her stuff again. Just had her hanging around looking bored. Daenerys so quickly turning into a lunatic after displaying so much restraint and wisdom the rest of the time made no sense. Braun and John Snow, fine. The Hound was the only character I could really identify with, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with Grumblenuts
> they didn't show enough of this other side of Daenerys
> They did set it up where you didn't trust or believe her, but not the complete sociopath madness they wanted to pull off at the end.
> 
> If I had been advising on the writing and direction how to pull that off,
> the motivation that COULD have been suppressed is from being raped like an object before,
> and showing - from time to time - that she still had some latent compelling drive to prove herself above being used by others.
> That might have made sense of where her need to exert power could have come from.
> 
> But they never showed this. I didn't even know about those scenes in her background
> till I looked them up. If you missed those too, I don't think we ever saw it in her demeanor
> or at least I didn't see a TRACE of it. It's like none of that ever happened.
> 
> Maybe a few flashbacks, or a few moments of hardened ugliness
> and they could have captured that hidden side that was still not at peace.
> 
> Again I agree with Grumblenuts she appeared restrained and had risen above.
> It should have looked like a bit more of a struggle to show some degree of "inner suppression" was going on.
> They could still make the audience believe she had overcome this,
> but at least SHOW that she was still carrying some drive to dominate
> instead of being an object of the throne.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't notice her slow descent into madness?  She talked about feeling like an outsider with Jon, and after they beat the Night King, you saw her sitting by herself, and she looked like she was jealous, because everyone else was sitting in a group with friends.  Then, when Tyrion went to her and talked about how Vares had betrayed her, you saw her go a bit deeper.
> 
> The real tear came when Jon was talking with her and she said that she loved him, but Jon said that she was his Queen and couldn't be anything more, meaning he wouldn't pursue a romantic relationship.
> 
> Hell hath no fury like a woman scorned.
Click to expand...



Indeed.  And in earlier episodes, she had the kill them all/vengeful all attitude.   

- beheading the freed slave who killed the son of the harpy
- crucifying the masters
- her threats to the masters of Qarth (with fire and blood)
- torching the Tarleys
- having to be talked out of torching Kings Landing (Jon telling her that if she does it, she's no different than the rest)

But then she had to do it anyway because she wasn't worshipped at a party.


----------



## Flash




----------



## Flash




----------



## rightwinger

boedicca said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is why Bran was the best choice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Bran ends up as king, what even was the point of Jon's Targaryen heritage? Dany didn't even try to have him assassinated or anything. It was ultimately pointless to even include in the story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point is that it doesn’t matter anymore
> Bran will never have children
> Every new king is a do over not a hereditary right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, just like the Roman Republic ensured there would never be hereditary emperors....oh, wait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their emperors had ambition
> Bran does not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bran won't live forever, bub.
Click to expand...


And that is where having a popularly elected leader will come in
Bran will set the example of how a new king acts
In reality, Tyrion will run the day to day issues of the kingdom

It is Sansa who will screw up...she always does


----------



## impuretrash

rightwinger said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Bran ends up as king, what even was the point of Jon's Targaryen heritage? Dany didn't even try to have him assassinated or anything. It was ultimately pointless to even include in the story.
> 
> 
> 
> The point is that it doesn’t matter anymore
> Bran will never have children
> Every new king is a do over not a hereditary right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, just like the Roman Republic ensured there would never be hereditary emperors....oh, wait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their emperors had ambition
> Bran does not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bran won't live forever, bub.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that is where having a popularly elected leader will come in
> Bran will set the example of how a new king acts
> In reality, Tyrion will run the day to day issues of the kingdom
> 
> It is Sansa who will screw up...she always does
Click to expand...


Judging from her mindset in the books, it's really only a matter of time til she's swept off her feet by some handsome suitor and becomes just a figurehead ruler.


----------



## rightwinger

AZGAL said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody knew Jon Snow stabbed Dany unless he told them.
> 
> 
> 
> There is that reference back to the sad fate of northern Stark men in the south. The noble honor of Ned and Jon. There is a much more hopeful future for Jon than what he sees right now, Jon has already been through all the politics of the Night's Watch and nothing can phase him now.  Spring is coming! Jon has a code of honor that made him confess. Still anyone could say the queen flew back to Essos to give word that she now ruled the world. Then they could all wonder why she didn't return. Really where are the red priestesses and priests to revive Daenerys?
Click to expand...

I think Jon was at his happiest north of the wall


----------



## boedicca

rightwinger said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Bran ends up as king, what even was the point of Jon's Targaryen heritage? Dany didn't even try to have him assassinated or anything. It was ultimately pointless to even include in the story.
> 
> 
> 
> The point is that it doesn’t matter anymore
> Bran will never have children
> Every new king is a do over not a hereditary right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, just like the Roman Republic ensured there would never be hereditary emperors....oh, wait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their emperors had ambition
> Bran does not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bran won't live forever, bub.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that is where having a popularly elected leader will come in
> Bran will set the example of how a new king acts
> In reality, Tyrion will run the day to day issues of the kingdom
> 
> It is Sansa who will screw up...she always does
Click to expand...



So, Tyrion will run things and Bran will take the credit.

Sounds like same old same old.

Sansa has actually grown into a strong, competent woman.  She'll do well.


----------



## rightwinger

boedicca said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point is that it doesn’t matter anymore
> Bran will never have children
> Every new king is a do over not a hereditary right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, just like the Roman Republic ensured there would never be hereditary emperors....oh, wait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their emperors had ambition
> Bran does not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bran won't live forever, bub.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that is where having a popularly elected leader will come in
> Bran will set the example of how a new king acts
> In reality, Tyrion will run the day to day issues of the kingdom
> 
> It is Sansa who will screw up...she always does
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, Tyrion will run things and Bran will take the credit.
> 
> Sounds like same old same old.
> 
> Sansa has actually grown into a strong, competent woman.  She'll do well.
Click to expand...

Tyrion will run the day to day government 
Bran seems to be the one to make the major decisions


----------



## boedicca

rightwinger said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, just like the Roman Republic ensured there would never be hereditary emperors....oh, wait.
> 
> 
> 
> Their emperors had ambition
> Bran does not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bran won't live forever, bub.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that is where having a popularly elected leader will come in
> Bran will set the example of how a new king acts
> In reality, Tyrion will run the day to day issues of the kingdom
> 
> It is Sansa who will screw up...she always does
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, Tyrion will run things and Bran will take the credit.
> 
> Sounds like same old same old.
> 
> Sansa has actually grown into a strong, competent woman.  She'll do well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tyrion will run the day to day government
> Bran seems to be the one to make the major decisions
Click to expand...



Bran sees the past.  There is nothing in his history so far that shows he knows how to make effective policy decisions for millions of people.


----------



## ABikerSailor

rightwinger said:


> AZGAL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody knew Jon Snow stabbed Dany unless he told them.
> 
> 
> 
> There is that reference back to the sad fate of northern Stark men in the south. The noble honor of Ned and Jon. There is a much more hopeful future for Jon than what he sees right now, Jon has already been through all the politics of the Night's Watch and nothing can phase him now.  Spring is coming! Jon has a code of honor that made him confess. Still anyone could say the queen flew back to Essos to give word that she now ruled the world. Then they could all wonder why she didn't return. Really where are the red priestesses and priests to revive Daenerys?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think Jon was at his happiest north of the wall
Click to expand...


Yep, and he also knows that if he goes north of the Wall, he will more than likely be chosen as king of the Free Folk and the Wildlings.


----------



## miketx




----------



## Godboy

rightwinger said:


> AZGAL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody knew Jon Snow stabbed Dany unless he told them.
> 
> 
> 
> There is that reference back to the sad fate of northern Stark men in the south. The noble honor of Ned and Jon. There is a much more hopeful future for Jon than what he sees right now, Jon has already been through all the politics of the Night's Watch and nothing can phase him now.  Spring is coming! Jon has a code of honor that made him confess. Still anyone could say the queen flew back to Essos to give word that she now ruled the world. Then they could all wonder why she didn't return. Really where are the red priestesses and priests to revive Daenerys?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think Jon was at his happiest north of the wall
Click to expand...

The last time Jon saw his big wildling buddy  (two episodes ago) he told Jon "you belong in the north", and Jon gave him an interesting look.


----------



## miketx




----------



## miketx




----------



## miketx




----------



## Godboy

ABikerSailor said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZGAL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody knew Jon Snow stabbed Dany unless he told them.
> 
> 
> 
> There is that reference back to the sad fate of northern Stark men in the south. The noble honor of Ned and Jon. There is a much more hopeful future for Jon than what he sees right now, Jon has already been through all the politics of the Night's Watch and nothing can phase him now.  Spring is coming! Jon has a code of honor that made him confess. Still anyone could say the queen flew back to Essos to give word that she now ruled the world. Then they could all wonder why she didn't return. Really where are the red priestesses and priests to revive Daenerys?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think Jon was at his happiest north of the wall
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, and he also knows that if he goes north of the Wall, he will more than likely be chosen as king of the Free Folk and the Wildlings.
Click to expand...

Plus you know those wildling bitches put out!


----------



## Godboy

boedicca said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Their emperors had ambition
> Bran does not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bran won't live forever, bub.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that is where having a popularly elected leader will come in
> Bran will set the example of how a new king acts
> In reality, Tyrion will run the day to day issues of the kingdom
> 
> It is Sansa who will screw up...she always does
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, Tyrion will run things and Bran will take the credit.
> 
> Sounds like same old same old.
> 
> Sansa has actually grown into a strong, competent woman.  She'll do well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tyrion will run the day to day government
> Bran seems to be the one to make the major decisions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bran sees the past.  There is nothing in his history so far that shows he knows how to make effective policy decisions for millions of people.
Click to expand...

He has seen ALL of the past. He knows everything that ever happened, so he can see what went wrong. He knows the trickle down effect of every good and bad decision ever made and how it effected every individual person in the realm. Id say that qualifies him more than anyone.


----------



## rightwinger

boedicca said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Their emperors had ambition
> Bran does not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bran won't live forever, bub.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that is where having a popularly elected leader will come in
> Bran will set the example of how a new king acts
> In reality, Tyrion will run the day to day issues of the kingdom
> 
> It is Sansa who will screw up...she always does
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, Tyrion will run things and Bran will take the credit.
> 
> Sounds like same old same old.
> 
> Sansa has actually grown into a strong, competent woman.  She'll do well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tyrion will run the day to day government
> Bran seems to be the one to make the major decisions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bran sees the past.  There is nothing in his history so far that shows he knows how to make effective policy decisions for millions of people.
Click to expand...

And Dragon Lady Does?
I’ll take a Three Eyed Raven any day


----------



## bodecea

impuretrash said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The point is that it doesn’t matter anymore
> Bran will never have children
> Every new king is a do over not a hereditary right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, just like the Roman Republic ensured there would never be hereditary emperors....oh, wait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their emperors had ambition
> Bran does not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bran won't live forever, bub.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that is where having a popularly elected leader will come in
> Bran will set the example of how a new king acts
> In reality, Tyrion will run the day to day issues of the kingdom
> 
> It is Sansa who will screw up...she always does
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Judging from her mindset in the books, it's really only a matter of time til she's swept off her feet by some handsome suitor and becomes just a figurehead ruler.
Click to expand...

Nothing keeping her from marrying Tyrion again.


----------



## impuretrash

bodecea said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, just like the Roman Republic ensured there would never be hereditary emperors....oh, wait.
> 
> 
> 
> Their emperors had ambition
> Bran does not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bran won't live forever, bub.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that is where having a popularly elected leader will come in
> Bran will set the example of how a new king acts
> In reality, Tyrion will run the day to day issues of the kingdom
> 
> It is Sansa who will screw up...she always does
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Judging from her mindset in the books, it's really only a matter of time til she's swept off her feet by some handsome suitor and becomes just a figurehead ruler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing keeping her from marrying Tyrion again.
Click to expand...


The show did a terrible job conveying just how repulsed Sansa is by Tyrion. He doesn't stand a chance with her.


----------



## Flash




----------



## Godboy

bodecea said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, just like the Roman Republic ensured there would never be hereditary emperors....oh, wait.
> 
> 
> 
> Their emperors had ambition
> Bran does not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bran won't live forever, bub.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that is where having a popularly elected leader will come in
> Bran will set the example of how a new king acts
> In reality, Tyrion will run the day to day issues of the kingdom
> 
> It is Sansa who will screw up...she always does
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Judging from her mindset in the books, it's really only a matter of time til she's swept off her feet by some handsome suitor and becomes just a figurehead ruler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing keeping her from marrying Tyrion again.
Click to expand...

NOTHING? Are you sure about that?


----------



## boedicca

Godboy said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bran won't live forever, bub.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that is where having a popularly elected leader will come in
> Bran will set the example of how a new king acts
> In reality, Tyrion will run the day to day issues of the kingdom
> 
> It is Sansa who will screw up...she always does
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, Tyrion will run things and Bran will take the credit.
> 
> Sounds like same old same old.
> 
> Sansa has actually grown into a strong, competent woman.  She'll do well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tyrion will run the day to day government
> Bran seems to be the one to make the major decisions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bran sees the past.  There is nothing in his history so far that shows he knows how to make effective policy decisions for millions of people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has seen ALL of the past. He knows everything that ever happened, so he can see what went wrong. He knows the trickle down effect of every good and bad decision ever made and how it effected every individual person in the realm. Id say that qualifies him more than anyone.
Click to expand...



That doesn't make him prescient.


----------



## boedicca

rightwinger said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bran won't live forever, bub.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that is where having a popularly elected leader will come in
> Bran will set the example of how a new king acts
> In reality, Tyrion will run the day to day issues of the kingdom
> 
> It is Sansa who will screw up...she always does
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, Tyrion will run things and Bran will take the credit.
> 
> Sounds like same old same old.
> 
> Sansa has actually grown into a strong, competent woman.  She'll do well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tyrion will run the day to day government
> Bran seems to be the one to make the major decisions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bran sees the past.  There is nothing in his history so far that shows he knows how to make effective policy decisions for millions of people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Dragon Lady Does?
> I’ll take a Three Eyed Raven any day
Click to expand...



I was never a Daenarys fan.   Her tyrant tendencies were apparent early on.

Making this about specific people and personalities is flawed.  Unless Westeros develops a constitution-bill of rights with a limited government based on the consent of the governed, the tendency of corrupt people to be the ones who crave power the most will just result in a new Game of Thrones tournament.


----------



## boedicca

bodecea said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, just like the Roman Republic ensured there would never be hereditary emperors....oh, wait.
> 
> 
> 
> Their emperors had ambition
> Bran does not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bran won't live forever, bub.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that is where having a popularly elected leader will come in
> Bran will set the example of how a new king acts
> In reality, Tyrion will run the day to day issues of the kingdom
> 
> It is Sansa who will screw up...she always does
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Judging from her mindset in the books, it's really only a matter of time til she's swept off her feet by some handsome suitor and becomes just a figurehead ruler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing keeping her from marrying Tyrion again.
Click to expand...



They are technically still married.


----------



## Godboy

boedicca said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that is where having a popularly elected leader will come in
> Bran will set the example of how a new king acts
> In reality, Tyrion will run the day to day issues of the kingdom
> 
> It is Sansa who will screw up...she always does
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, Tyrion will run things and Bran will take the credit.
> 
> Sounds like same old same old.
> 
> Sansa has actually grown into a strong, competent woman.  She'll do well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tyrion will run the day to day government
> Bran seems to be the one to make the major decisions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bran sees the past.  There is nothing in his history so far that shows he knows how to make effective policy decisions for millions of people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has seen ALL of the past. He knows everything that ever happened, so he can see what went wrong. He knows the trickle down effect of every good and bad decision ever made and how it effected every individual person in the realm. Id say that qualifies him more than anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't make him prescient.
Click to expand...

He can see the future as well.


----------



## DGS49

Apparently the dragon felt pretty much the same as me about Danny T: she looks good enough to eat.

Who is feeding all these soldiers?  Dothraki's, Unsullied?  Where do they poop?

WHo provided Danny with the fresh set of clothes for the pre-coronation activities?  Obviously custom-made.

How did everybody know that Jon knifed Danny?  Why wouldn't he just tell everyone that she took off with the dragon for who knows where?

How is Arya going to survive in the wilderness?  Fruits and berries?  Is she knocked up?

Who arranged the chairs for the final summit meeting?

Who re-built the fucking wall?  Wasn't it sort-of destroyed by the zombie dragon a few weeks ago?

Was Jon violating his orders when he went north of the wall with the savages?

What is the point of the wall when there are no more enemies up there?  Doesn't that make the Night Watch sort of superfluous?

Is Winter really coming?  How would we know?

Why do they assume Bran can't reproduce?  His legs are inoperative, but maybe his repro organs are still fine.

If I didn't know better I'd think this is just a stupid, made-up story.


----------



## Godboy

DGS49 said:


> Who is feeding all these soldiers?  Dothraki's, Unsullied?  Where do they poop?
> 
> WHo provided Danny with the fresh set of clothes for the pre-coronation activities?  Obviously custom-made.
> 
> How did everybody know that Jon knifed Danny?  Why wouldn't he just tell everyone that she took off with the dragon for who knows where?
> 
> How is Arya going to survive in the wilderness?  Fruits and berries?  Is she knocked up?
> 
> Who arranged the chairs for the final summit meeting?
> 
> Who re-built the fucking wall?  Wasn't it sort-of destroyed by the zombie dragon a few weeks ago?
> 
> Was Jon violating his orders when he went north of the wall with the savages?
> 
> What is the point of the wall when there are no more enemies up there?  Doesn't that make the Night Watch sort of superfluous?
> 
> Is Winter really coming?  How would we know?
> 
> Why do they assume Bran can't reproduce?  His legs are inoperative, but maybe his repro organs are still fine.
> 
> If I didn't know better I'd think this is just a stupid, made-up story.


1) Dothraki are expert hunters.

2) Maybe she already had it made months ago?

3) because you KNOW that boyscout Jon Snow immediately told the truth like a dummy.

4) Arya isnt in the wilderness; shes on a ship heading west.

5) i have no idea.

6) That wall scene at the end was at "Castle Black", which is very far from the "Eastwatch" section that came down.

7) Yes.

8) I wondered the same thing myself.

9) I assume that the normal weather cycles in Westeros will resume now that the Night King is dead.

10) Might be tough to get a boner with no feeling down there.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

I thought only 2 or 3 Dothraki returned from the ill conceived attack on the Army of the Dead? WTF


----------



## Godboy

CrusaderFrank said:


> I thought only 2 or 3 Dothraki returned from the ill conceived attack on the Army of the Dead? WTF


I know, and there were a lot more unsullied than i expected too. There were only 10,000 of them in the beginning and theyve fought MANY battles. Many died when the masters turned the populous against them, let alone in the battle against the white walkers.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

boedicca said:


> They are technically still married.


As are Edmure and the Frey chick, as far as we know....


----------



## RWS

was anyone not entertained?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

RWS said:


> was anyone not entertained?



Game of Groans


----------



## peaceful warrior

RWS said:


> was anyone not entertained?



all in all, the show is superb in its entirety and way better than most series today and I  would probably have given it a solid ten out of ten had the ending not been so rushed.

p.s. Daenerys Targaryen becoming a white walker and marrying their king would have been quite an ending


----------



## WinterBorn

The amount of complaining about the final season is laughable.   

For 7 seasons there were twists and turns.  In 6 episodes all those varied story lines had to be completed.

GoT is still, hands down, my favorite TV series.   Epics in scale, and beautifully shot.


----------



## Flash

DGS49 said:


> Is Winter really coming?  How would we know?



In the final shots they showed a sprig of grass growing north of the wall so I think that was the signal that winter was over.

Isn't the lore that the NK brought the long winters?


----------



## Flash




----------



## rightwinger

While I hated how rushed the final season, I thought they nailed the ending

Dany and Jon sharing leadership would have been a happily ever after ending....lame
Sansa is a snotty little bitch and would be just as bad
Arya deserved it but can’t stay in one place
Cersei winning in the end would have caused outrage
Tyrion ends up running things after all

Creepy Bran was a good choice


----------



## martybegan

rightwinger said:


> While I hated how rushed the final season, I thought they nailed the ending
> 
> Dany and Jon sharing leadership would have been a happily ever after ending....lame
> Sansa is a snotty little bitch and would be just as bad
> Arya deserved it but can’t stay in one place
> Cersei winning in the end would have caused outrage
> Tyrion ends up running things after all
> 
> Creepy Bran was a good choice



All of this smells of them bringing some of it back in 5 years or so. I know they are going to do prequels, But I can see a 5 episode limited series (like they are doing with Chernobyl) catching up on Westeros 5-10 years later.

Jon with a wilding family north of the wall to keep the Targaryen line going
Sansa in Winterfell dealing with the Ironborn (we all know they will go back to reaving)
The Imp dealing with petty Westeros politics (and probably Dorne wanting to split off)
Arya returning from the West. 

I am making my prediction now, if this does happen, something will cause them to seek out Jon North of the Wall and ask him back for some great fight/battle.


----------



## rightwinger

martybegan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> While I hated how rushed the final season, I thought they nailed the ending
> 
> Dany and Jon sharing leadership would have been a happily ever after ending....lame
> Sansa is a snotty little bitch and would be just as bad
> Arya deserved it but can’t stay in one place
> Cersei winning in the end would have caused outrage
> Tyrion ends up running things after all
> 
> Creepy Bran was a good choice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of this smells of them bringing some of it back in 5 years or so. I know they are going to do prequels, But I can see a 5 episode limited series (like they are doing with Chernobyl) catching up on Westeros 5-10 years later.
> 
> Jon with a wilding family north of the wall to keep the Targaryen line going
> Sansa in Winterfell dealing with the Ironborn (we all know they will go back to reaving)
> The Imp dealing with petty Westeros politics (and probably Dorne wanting to split off)
> Arya returning from the West.
> 
> I am making my prediction now, if this does happen, something will cause them to seek out Jon North of the Wall and ask him back for some great fight/battle.
Click to expand...


Supposedly they are looking at one prequel set a thousand years before and a bunch of sequels 

Arya playing Marco Polo looks good


----------



## WinterBorn

Flash said:


>




Except Jon knows that Essos is east of Westeros.


Game of Thrones maps - all the main places, mapped and explained


----------



## martybegan

WinterBorn said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except Jon knows that Essos is east of Westeros.
> 
> 
> Game of Thrones maps - all the main places, mapped and explained
Click to expand...


I get the joke, but I think the lore is that no one has gone west of Westeros and ever found anything.


----------



## Flash

WinterBorn said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except Jon knows that Essos is east of Westeros.
> 
> 
> Game of Thrones maps - all the main places, mapped and explained
Click to expand...


Depends on if there any any land west of Westeros before you circumvent the globe and get to Essos.


----------



## Flash

Cpt Kirk gets it right


----------



## Flash




----------



## MisterBeale

Polishprince said:


> Grief counselors are available for those who are upset at the results of GOT.
> 
> https://nypost.com/2019/05/20/counselors-on-call-to-give-game-of-thrones-fans-grief-therapy/


----------



## Flash

martybegan said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except Jon knows that Essos is east of Westeros.
> 
> 
> Game of Thrones maps - all the main places, mapped and explained
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I get the joke, but I think the lore is that no one has gone west of Westeros and ever found anything.
Click to expand...



Kind of like the Europeans thinking that if they sailed west far enough they would eventually run into India, which they knew was east?

However, you are right.  It was only a joke.


----------



## bodecea

Flash said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except Jon knows that Essos is east of Westeros.
> 
> 
> Game of Thrones maps - all the main places, mapped and explained
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depends on if there any any land west of Westeros before you circumvent the globe and get to Essos.
Click to expand...

Do they know it's a globe?


----------



## rightwinger

Flash said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except Jon knows that Essos is east of Westeros.
> 
> 
> Game of Thrones maps - all the main places, mapped and explained
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depends on if there any any land west of Westeros before you circumvent the globe and get to Essos.
Click to expand...

Arya will discover America


----------



## dblack

rightwinger said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except Jon knows that Essos is east of Westeros.
> 
> 
> Game of Thrones maps - all the main places, mapped and explained
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depends on if there any any land west of Westeros before you circumvent the globe and get to Essos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Arya will discover America
Click to expand...


Let's hope so. When it comes to politics, I like her style.


----------



## Flash

bodecea said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except Jon knows that Essos is east of Westeros.
> 
> 
> Game of Thrones maps - all the main places, mapped and explained
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depends on if there any any land west of Westeros before you circumvent the globe and get to Essos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do they know it's a globe?
Click to expand...



In the meme Jon knows it is.


----------



## boedicca

Godboy said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, Tyrion will run things and Bran will take the credit.
> 
> Sounds like same old same old.
> 
> Sansa has actually grown into a strong, competent woman.  She'll do well.
> 
> 
> 
> Tyrion will run the day to day government
> Bran seems to be the one to make the major decisions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bran sees the past.  There is nothing in his history so far that shows he knows how to make effective policy decisions for millions of people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has seen ALL of the past. He knows everything that ever happened, so he can see what went wrong. He knows the trickle down effect of every good and bad decision ever made and how it effected every individual person in the realm. Id say that qualifies him more than anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't make him prescient.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can see the future as well.
Click to expand...


I didn't get that from the books or the show.  I think he has an understanding of his own fate, but he is not the Kwisatz Haderach of the GOT universe.


----------



## boedicca

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are technically still married.
> 
> 
> 
> As are Edmure and the Frey chick, as far as we know....
Click to expand...



If she's alive....and he also has an heir that can carry on the Tully line.


----------



## miketx

rightwinger said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except Jon knows that Essos is east of Westeros.
> 
> 
> Game of Thrones maps - all the main places, mapped and explained
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depends on if there any any land west of Westeros before you circumvent the globe and get to Essos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Arya will discover America
Click to expand...

They aren't on Earth.


----------



## martybegan

boedicca said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tyrion will run the day to day government
> Bran seems to be the one to make the major decisions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bran sees the past.  There is nothing in his history so far that shows he knows how to make effective policy decisions for millions of people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has seen ALL of the past. He knows everything that ever happened, so he can see what went wrong. He knows the trickle down effect of every good and bad decision ever made and how it effected every individual person in the realm. Id say that qualifies him more than anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't make him prescient.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can see the future as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't get that from the books or the show.  I think he has an understanding of his own fate, but he is not the Kwisatz Haderach of the GOT universe.
Click to expand...


+1 for the Dune Reference.


----------



## Flash

miketx said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except Jon knows that Essos is east of Westeros.
> 
> 
> Game of Thrones maps - all the main places, mapped and explained
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depends on if there any any land west of Westeros before you circumvent the globe and get to Essos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Arya will discover America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They aren't on Earth.
Click to expand...



How could they not be on earth?

Humans.  Even the same races.  Same animals like horses, pigs, sheep, crows etc.  Same kind of trees.  One moon.  

Maybe this is several million years in the future after major geological changes.

Just kidding.  I understand "fantasy"


----------



## Flash

Question:

Why didn't Jon kill the Obama guy?

Just like the real life Obama the GoT Obama guy was a piece of shit.


----------



## boedicca

Flash said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except Jon knows that Essos is east of Westeros.
> 
> 
> Game of Thrones maps - all the main places, mapped and explained
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depends on if there any any land west of Westeros before you circumvent the globe and get to Essos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Arya will discover America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They aren't on Earth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How could they not be on earth?
> 
> Humans.  Even the same races.  Same animals like horses, pigs, sheep, crows etc.  Same kind of trees.  One moon.
> 
> Maybe this is several million years in the future after major geological changes.
> 
> Just kidding.  I understand "fantasy"
Click to expand...



Earth doesn't have years' long winters.

This is an imaginary world with cultural evolution at the medieval stage.


----------



## boedicca

Flash said:


> Question:
> 
> Why didn't Jon kill the Obama guy?
> 
> Just like the real life Obama the GoT Obama guy was a piece of shit.




Who is the GoT Obama?


----------



## miketx

Flash said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except Jon knows that Essos is east of Westeros.
> 
> 
> Game of Thrones maps - all the main places, mapped and explained
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depends on if there any any land west of Westeros before you circumvent the globe and get to Essos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Arya will discover America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They aren't on Earth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How could they not be on earth?
> 
> Humans.  Even the same races.  Same animals like horses, pigs, sheep, crows etc.  Same kind of trees.  One moon.
> 
> Maybe this is several million years in the future after major geological changes.
> 
> Just kidding.  I understand "fantasy"
Click to expand...

Yeah, parallel evolution. The whole place is not Earth like. The continents and oceans are all different, and the seasons are extremely different, and Earth doesn't have hordes of zombie like creatures roaming around, if you ignore democrats. Plus we don't have any dragons.


----------



## Flash

boedicca said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except Jon knows that Essos is east of Westeros.
> 
> 
> Game of Thrones maps - all the main places, mapped and explained
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on if there any any land west of Westeros before you circumvent the globe and get to Essos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Arya will discover America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They aren't on Earth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How could they not be on earth?
> 
> Humans.  Even the same races.  Same animals like horses, pigs, sheep, crows etc.  Same kind of trees.  One moon.
> 
> Maybe this is several million years in the future after major geological changes.
> 
> Just kidding.  I understand "fantasy"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Earth doesn't have years' long winters.
> 
> This is an imaginary world with cultural evolution at the medieval stage.
Click to expand...



In the lore of the books the long winters were caused by the NK.

Besides, we have had long winters with the solar minimums.  In fact there is evidence we may be entering one now that will last for ten to twenty years, maybe longer.


----------



## Flash

miketx said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except Jon knows that Essos is east of Westeros.
> 
> 
> Game of Thrones maps - all the main places, mapped and explained
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on if there any any land west of Westeros before you circumvent the globe and get to Essos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Arya will discover America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They aren't on Earth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How could they not be on earth?
> 
> Humans.  Even the same races.  Same animals like horses, pigs, sheep, crows etc.  Same kind of trees.  One moon.
> 
> Maybe this is several million years in the future after major geological changes.
> 
> Just kidding.  I understand "fantasy"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, parallel evolution. The whole place is not Earth like. The continents and oceans are all different, and the seasons are extremely different, and Earth doesn't have hordes of zombie like creatures roaming around, if you ignore democrats. Plus we don't have any dragons.
Click to expand...



Different now but how do you know that there would geological changes that happens millions of years from now?

No need to answer.  It is only fantasy fiction.


----------



## miketx

Flash said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on if there any any land west of Westeros before you circumvent the globe and get to Essos.
> 
> 
> 
> Arya will discover America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They aren't on Earth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How could they not be on earth?
> 
> Humans.  Even the same races.  Same animals like horses, pigs, sheep, crows etc.  Same kind of trees.  One moon.
> 
> Maybe this is several million years in the future after major geological changes.
> 
> Just kidding.  I understand "fantasy"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, parallel evolution. The whole place is not Earth like. The continents and oceans are all different, and the seasons are extremely different, and Earth doesn't have hordes of zombie like creatures roaming around, if you ignore democrats. Plus we don't have any dragons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Different now but how do you know that there would geological changes that happens millions of years from now?
> 
> No need to answer.  It is only fantasy fiction.
Click to expand...

One of the liberals told me and you know they know everything. besides that my wife told me so and she is always right.


----------



## rightwinger

miketx said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except Jon knows that Essos is east of Westeros.
> 
> 
> Game of Thrones maps - all the main places, mapped and explained
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depends on if there any any land west of Westeros before you circumvent the globe and get to Essos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Arya will discover America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They aren't on Earth.
Click to expand...

They speak English


----------



## Godboy

boedicca said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tyrion will run the day to day government
> Bran seems to be the one to make the major decisions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bran sees the past.  There is nothing in his history so far that shows he knows how to make effective policy decisions for millions of people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has seen ALL of the past. He knows everything that ever happened, so he can see what went wrong. He knows the trickle down effect of every good and bad decision ever made and how it effected every individual person in the realm. Id say that qualifies him more than anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't make him prescient.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can see the future as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't get that from the books or the show.  I think he has an understanding of his own fate, but he is not the Kwisatz Haderach of the GOT universe.
Click to expand...

He has seen the future on a number of occasions.

Can Bran see the future at will that people don't know about?


----------



## miketx

rightwinger said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except Jon knows that Essos is east of Westeros.
> 
> 
> Game of Thrones maps - all the main places, mapped and explained
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depends on if there any any land west of Westeros before you circumvent the globe and get to Essos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Arya will discover America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They aren't on Earth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They speak English
Click to expand...

They'd have to for the audience to understand it, dumfuk.


----------



## Flash

boedicca said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Question:
> 
> Why didn't Jon kill the Obama guy?
> 
> Just like the real life Obama the GoT Obama guy was a piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is the GoT Obama?
Click to expand...



Grey Worm.  

The Negro that helped the SJW bitch slaughter all the people and who killed prisoners.  A real scumbag just like our Obama.


----------



## boedicca

Flash said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on if there any any land west of Westeros before you circumvent the globe and get to Essos.
> 
> 
> 
> Arya will discover America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They aren't on Earth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How could they not be on earth?
> 
> Humans.  Even the same races.  Same animals like horses, pigs, sheep, crows etc.  Same kind of trees.  One moon.
> 
> Maybe this is several million years in the future after major geological changes.
> 
> Just kidding.  I understand "fantasy"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Earth doesn't have years' long winters.
> 
> This is an imaginary world with cultural evolution at the medieval stage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In the lore of the books the long winters were caused by the NK.
> 
> Besides, we have had long winters with the solar minimums.  In fact there is evidence we may be entering one now that will last for ten to twenty years, maybe longer.
Click to expand...



Good catch.   Now, where do we find dragons on earth?  Cuz I want one.


----------



## miketx

Flash said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Question:
> 
> Why didn't Jon kill the Obama guy?
> 
> Just like the real life Obama the GoT Obama guy was a piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is the GoT Obama?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Grey Worm.
> 
> The Negro that helped the SJW bitch slaughter all the people and who killed prisoners.  A real scumbag just like our Obama.
Click to expand...


----------



## miketx

boedicca said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arya will discover America
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't on Earth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How could they not be on earth?
> 
> Humans.  Even the same races.  Same animals like horses, pigs, sheep, crows etc.  Same kind of trees.  One moon.
> 
> Maybe this is several million years in the future after major geological changes.
> 
> Just kidding.  I understand "fantasy"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Earth doesn't have years' long winters.
> 
> This is an imaginary world with cultural evolution at the medieval stage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In the lore of the books the long winters were caused by the NK.
> 
> Besides, we have had long winters with the solar minimums.  In fact there is evidence we may be entering one now that will last for ten to twenty years, maybe longer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Good catch.   Now, where do we find dragons on earth?  Cuz I want one.
Click to expand...

Hollywood.


----------



## boedicca

Godboy said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bran sees the past.  There is nothing in his history so far that shows he knows how to make effective policy decisions for millions of people.
> 
> 
> 
> He has seen ALL of the past. He knows everything that ever happened, so he can see what went wrong. He knows the trickle down effect of every good and bad decision ever made and how it effected every individual person in the realm. Id say that qualifies him more than anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't make him prescient.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can see the future as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't get that from the books or the show.  I think he has an understanding of his own fate, but he is not the Kwisatz Haderach of the GOT universe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has seen the future on a number of occasions.
> 
> Can Bran see the future at will that people don't know about?
Click to expand...


Some of your link is just stuff he saw in the past and some is just reasonable judgement - i.e., Arya had far more use for the knife than him, Jamie would come to Winterfell because Cersei had promised that she would help.   As I said, he has small visions regarding his own fate (Theon taking Winterfell foretold in water dream), but he is not prescient, imo.


----------



## boedicca

Flash said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Question:
> 
> Why didn't Jon kill the Obama guy?
> 
> Just like the real life Obama the GoT Obama guy was a piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is the GoT Obama?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Grey Worm.
> 
> The Negro that helped the SJW bitch slaughter all the people and who killed prisoners.  A real scumbag just like our Obama.
Click to expand...



Grey Worm is actually competent at his job, which makes him very unlike Obabble.    Daenarys poisoned his character.  Those who don't die for or by her are corrupted.


----------



## boedicca

miketx said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't on Earth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How could they not be on earth?
> 
> Humans.  Even the same races.  Same animals like horses, pigs, sheep, crows etc.  Same kind of trees.  One moon.
> 
> Maybe this is several million years in the future after major geological changes.
> 
> Just kidding.  I understand "fantasy"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Earth doesn't have years' long winters.
> 
> This is an imaginary world with cultural evolution at the medieval stage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In the lore of the books the long winters were caused by the NK.
> 
> Besides, we have had long winters with the solar minimums.  In fact there is evidence we may be entering one now that will last for ten to twenty years, maybe longer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Good catch.   Now, where do we find dragons on earth?  Cuz I want one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hollywood.
Click to expand...



I mean real ones, bub.


----------



## miketx

boedicca said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> How could they not be on earth?
> 
> Humans.  Even the same races.  Same animals like horses, pigs, sheep, crows etc.  Same kind of trees.  One moon.
> 
> Maybe this is several million years in the future after major geological changes.
> 
> Just kidding.  I understand "fantasy"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Earth doesn't have years' long winters.
> 
> This is an imaginary world with cultural evolution at the medieval stage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In the lore of the books the long winters were caused by the NK.
> 
> Besides, we have had long winters with the solar minimums.  In fact there is evidence we may be entering one now that will last for ten to twenty years, maybe longer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Good catch.   Now, where do we find dragons on earth?  Cuz I want one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hollywood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I mean real ones, bub.
Click to expand...

Ok, listen up girl. It.was.all.make.believe.


----------



## boedicca

Flash said:


> Cpt Kirk gets it right




This is Bigly Covfefe!


----------



## Flash

boedicca said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Question:
> 
> Why didn't Jon kill the Obama guy?
> 
> Just like the real life Obama the GoT Obama guy was a piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is the GoT Obama?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Grey Worm.
> 
> The Negro that helped the SJW bitch slaughter all the people and who killed prisoners.  A real scumbag just like our Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Grey Worm is actually competent at his job, which makes him very unlike Obabble.    Daenarys poisoned his character.  Those who don't die for or by her are corrupted.
Click to expand...



Obama was competent at screwing up everything he touched just like Grey Worm was competent at killing innocents.


----------



## boedicca

miketx said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Earth doesn't have years' long winters.
> 
> This is an imaginary world with cultural evolution at the medieval stage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the lore of the books the long winters were caused by the NK.
> 
> Besides, we have had long winters with the solar minimums.  In fact there is evidence we may be entering one now that will last for ten to twenty years, maybe longer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Good catch.   Now, where do we find dragons on earth?  Cuz I want one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hollywood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I mean real ones, bub.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, listen up girl. It.was.all.make.beleive.
Click to expand...



WHAAAAAATTTTTTTTTT!!!>!>>!??????

No, it's totally real.  And I want a dragon.  A blue one.


----------



## boedicca

Flash said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Question:
> 
> Why didn't Jon kill the Obama guy?
> 
> Just like the real life Obama the GoT Obama guy was a piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is the GoT Obama?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Grey Worm.
> 
> The Negro that helped the SJW bitch slaughter all the people and who killed prisoners.  A real scumbag just like our Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Grey Worm is actually competent at his job, which makes him very unlike Obabble.    Daenarys poisoned his character.  Those who don't die for or by her are corrupted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Obama was competent as screwing up everything he touched just like Grey Worm was competent at killing innocents.
Click to expand...



Not the same thing.   Obama's screwing up was unintentional.  Grey Worm killing people was intentional.

Grey Worm is another example of Benioff and Weiss either not caring about their characters or so misunderstanding them that they did not wind up their stories in ways that respected and were consistent with their personal histories.


----------



## Flash

boedicca said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Question:
> 
> Why didn't Jon kill the Obama guy?
> 
> Just like the real life Obama the GoT Obama guy was a piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is the GoT Obama?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Grey Worm.
> 
> The Negro that helped the SJW bitch slaughter all the people and who killed prisoners.  A real scumbag just like our Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Grey Worm is actually competent at his job, which makes him very unlike Obabble.    Daenarys poisoned his character.  Those who don't die for or by her are corrupted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Obama was competent as screwing up everything he touched just like Grey Worm was competent at killing innocents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not the same thing.   Obama's screwing up was unintentional.  Grey Worm killing people was intentional.
> 
> Grey Worm is another example of Benioff and Weiss either not caring about their characters or so misunderstanding them that they did not wind up their stories in ways that respected and were consistent with their personal histories.
Click to expand...



I respect your opinion I am not sure that Obama fucking up this country so bad was not intentional.  After all he created that stupid Obamacare mess in the hopes it would fail so there would be an excuse to impose socialized medicine.  That was intentional as hell.


----------



## AZGAL

No more blue dragons please!


----------



## bodecea

Flash said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on if there any any land west of Westeros before you circumvent the globe and get to Essos.
> 
> 
> 
> Arya will discover America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They aren't on Earth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How could they not be on earth?
> 
> Humans.  Even the same races.  Same animals like horses, pigs, sheep, crows etc.  Same kind of trees.  One moon.
> 
> Maybe this is several million years in the future after major geological changes.
> 
> Just kidding.  I understand "fantasy"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Earth doesn't have years' long winters.
> 
> This is an imaginary world with cultural evolution at the medieval stage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In the lore of the books the long winters were caused by the NK.
> 
> Besides, we have had long winters with the solar minimums.  In fact there is evidence we may be entering one now that will last for ten to twenty years, maybe longer.
Click to expand...

I don't think the long winters were caused by the NK, but he used them as an opportunity to move South.   If one wants to be scientific.....it would seem that the "world" has an odd orbit around their sun.


----------



## bodecea

miketx said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Question:
> 
> Why didn't Jon kill the Obama guy?
> 
> Just like the real life Obama the GoT Obama guy was a piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is the GoT Obama?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Grey Worm.
> 
> The Negro that helped the SJW bitch slaughter all the people and who killed prisoners.  A real scumbag just like our Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 261833
Click to expand...

Poor obsessed CRCs......much to pity.


----------



## miketx




----------



## boedicca

Flash said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is the GoT Obama?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grey Worm.
> 
> The Negro that helped the SJW bitch slaughter all the people and who killed prisoners.  A real scumbag just like our Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Grey Worm is actually competent at his job, which makes him very unlike Obabble.    Daenarys poisoned his character.  Those who don't die for or by her are corrupted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Obama was competent as screwing up everything he touched just like Grey Worm was competent at killing innocents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not the same thing.   Obama's screwing up was unintentional.  Grey Worm killing people was intentional.
> 
> Grey Worm is another example of Benioff and Weiss either not caring about their characters or so misunderstanding them that they did not wind up their stories in ways that respected and were consistent with their personal histories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I respect your opinion I am not sure that Obama fucking up this country so bad was not intentional.  After all he created that stupid Obamacare mess in the hopes it would fail so there would be an excuse to impose socialized medicine.  That was intentional as hell.
Click to expand...


I agree that Obama wants to turn our country into a Socialist one...but I don't think he intended ObamaCare to be such an epic fail.  We've had creeping increases in the share of government provided health care for decades.  ACA was a step up to make Big Insurance so intertwined that single payer would be inevitable - like a health care utility.

He is actually more like Daenarys than Grey Worm.   Both are Totalitarians with a sense of Manifest Destiny to lead the creation of a Utopia...with the inevitable destruction in which such schemes always result.


----------



## boedicca

bodecea said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arya will discover America
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't on Earth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How could they not be on earth?
> 
> Humans.  Even the same races.  Same animals like horses, pigs, sheep, crows etc.  Same kind of trees.  One moon.
> 
> Maybe this is several million years in the future after major geological changes.
> 
> Just kidding.  I understand "fantasy"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Earth doesn't have years' long winters.
> 
> This is an imaginary world with cultural evolution at the medieval stage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In the lore of the books the long winters were caused by the NK.
> 
> Besides, we have had long winters with the solar minimums.  In fact there is evidence we may be entering one now that will last for ten to twenty years, maybe longer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think the long winters were caused by the NK, but he used them as an opportunity to move South.   If one wants to be scientific.....it would seem that the "world" has an odd orbit around their sun.
Click to expand...



Or an On-Off Sun that dims considerable.

Excellent book involving one of those:

https://www.amazon.com/Deepness-Sky...qid=1558452896&s=gateway&sr=8-3&tag=ff0d01-20


----------



## boedicca

In case anyone runs across one of these dragons...this is what I want:


----------



## AZGAL

Multiple sightings of Drogon in France every few weeks! Even taking out terrorists!


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Drogon vs. Godzilla


----------



## Flash




----------



## WinterBorn

Flash said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Question:
> 
> Why didn't Jon kill the Obama guy?
> 
> Just like the real life Obama the GoT Obama guy was a piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is the GoT Obama?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Grey Worm.
> 
> The Negro that helped the SJW bitch slaughter all the people and who killed prisoners.  A real scumbag just like our Obama.
Click to expand...


Given that the Mountain and Cersei had just beheaded the love of his life, I understand his actions.   And he is a soldier.


----------



## Flash




----------



## Flash

Nothing left but the memes now.


----------



## miketx




----------



## AZGAL

Meanwhile back in Meereen...


----------



## boedicca

AZGAL said:


> Meanwhile back in Meereen...
> View attachment 261858View attachment 261859




Daario certainly dodged the bullet.

Just sayin'.


----------



## AZGAL

Meanwhile back at the Red Temple of R'hllor in Volantis... a thriller going on!


----------



## Flash




----------



## miketx




----------



## rightwinger

Flash said:


>


(


----------



## AZGAL

*The final episode of 'Game of Thrones' sets viewership record - CNN*

https://www.cnn.com/2019/05/20/media/game-of-thrones-finale-ratings/index.html
23 hours ago - The final episode of "Game of _Thrones_" brought in a series record of 19.3 million viewers.


----------



## Flash




----------



## AZGAL

HEAR YE! HEAR YE! King Bran...


----------



## AZGAL

pirates of the ol days...


----------



## AZGAL




----------



## AZGAL

*Game of Thrones ending - Games Radar*


The _Game_ of _Thrones ending_ is here and, after eight years, the whole thing is over. It's done.


----------



## RWS

WinterBorn said:


> The amount of complaining about the final season is laughable.
> 
> For 7 seasons there were twists and turns.  In 6 episodes all those varied story lines had to be completed.
> 
> GoT is still, hands down, my favorite TV series.   Epics in scale, and beautifully shot.


That would have been pretty cool. But I was wishing Tyrion took the throne. I did the way they ended it, with banter amongst our fav characterless. and fade out from there.

It seems like there wile be a sequel, instead of a prequel Or maybe both. Go Bronn!


----------



## Flash




----------



## Flash




----------



## martybegan

Flash said:


>



To be fair, before she died, Catelyn regretted how she treated Jon, because she wished he was with Robb to advise him.

Of course no Jon Snow in the Nights Watch means probably the Night king would have killed them all, so in the end it worked out.

And to be fair the fault of her not liking him can be traced to Ned not telling her who he really was.


----------



## Flash

martybegan said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair, before she died, Catelyn regretted how she treated Jon, because she wished he was with Robb to advise him.
> 
> Of course no Jon Snow in the Nights Watch means probably the Night king would have killed them all, so in the end it worked out.
> 
> And to be fair the fault of her not liking him can be traced to Ned not telling her who he really was.
Click to expand...



Ned did tell Jon the last time he saw him ( just before going off to the NW) that he would tell him about his mother the next time they met.

Of course that next meeting never happen.

I suspect that if he told Jon he would have told Catelyn.  

What I don't understand is Ned told Cat that Jon was not the bastard child he had with a whore.  He led her to believe it.  

You would think that he would have trusted his wife and she would have understood the importance of never telling anybody else.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Well, it sucked pretty bad and I'm glad it's over.  Meanwhile Thomas Harris finally has a new novel out


----------



## miketx




----------



## Flash




----------



## theHawk

Flash said:


>



This YouTuber correctly predicted Bran would be king:


----------



## RWS

peaceful warrior said:


> RWS said:
> 
> 
> 
> was anyone not entertained?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all in all, the show is superb in its entirety and way better than most series today and I  would probably have given it a solid ten out of ten had the ending not been so rushed.
> 
> p.s. Daenerys Targaryen becoming a white walker and marrying their king would have been quite an ending
Click to expand...

Well said. I was hoping Dany would try to burn Tyrion as his death sentence, only to find out he's a Targarian and wont burn. And the true son of the mad king. But that didn't pan out. 

It could have, if it lasted another season. Who's decision was it to make this last rushed season only 6 episodes? And piss so many people off? Peeps are blaming the writers, but the writers don't get to determine how many eps happen. So what entity made this show end abruptly . The writers of the show? 

Or maybe HBO? I thank it was HBO. Too expensive to continue, and not enough profit from new watchers. They forced the writes to make it a short ending.


----------



## RWS

Because honestly, who decides to end a show?

The people writing the show? Who will lost their jobs?

Or the network, that decides it's not financially viable anymore.

The end of GOT in such a short manner, is to be blamed on HBO, and the lack of future profits. Monthly subscribers will start to leave.

They will turn out sequels and prequels, to get customers to come back, and new ones to join.

But the original was done, and they want to move forward with the new projects.


----------



## rightwinger

RWS said:


> Because honestly, who decides to end a show?
> 
> The people writing the show? Who will lost their jobs?
> 
> Or the network, that decides it's not financially viable anymore.
> 
> The end of GOT in such a short manner, is to be blamed on HBO, and the lack of future profits. Monthly subscribers will start to leave.
> 
> They will turn out sequels and prequels, to get customers to come back, and new ones to join.
> 
> But the original was done, and they want to move forward with the new projects.


HBO wanted the show to continue indefinitely 

It was the producers who pulled the plug


----------



## Zorro!

*Vox: Daenerys was right to burn King’s Landing to establish a strong central government*





“Scratch a progressive, find a fascist.”

Vox’s Matt Yglesias published a piece yesterday at Vox arguing that Daenerys was right to burn people alive in the city of King’s Landing because she needed to convince the entire kingdom not to question the dictates of a powerful central government.

Daenerys has an objective — to induce the Lords of Westeros to bend the knee and acknowledge her supremacy — and her attack on King’s Landing in “The Bells” was well-calibrated to achieve that objective. She had previously offered Queen Cersei the opportunity surrender, and Cersei refused — packing the city with civilians and ringing it with air defenses that pose a lethal threat to Drogon, Daenerys’s one remaining dragon. A combination of skilled piloting and poor marksmanship allowed Daenerys to overcome the city’s air defenses, destroy the Golden Company, and induce the Lannisters to attempt to surrender.
If Daenerys had simply allowed King’s Landing to surrender without consequences only after she evaded its air defenses, then every other recalcitrant lord in the Seven Kingdoms would have incentive to resist her. After all, it only takes a lucky shot or two to bring down the dragon — and the Queen riding him — and if she manages to burn your scorpions, you can always just surrender…
Making an example of King’s Landing was a harsh decision. It was a cruel decision. And it’s certainly a decision whose morality one could question. But it wasn’t a “crazy” decision or the act of a Mad Queen — it was a rational calculation based on a clear-eyed assessment of the strategic situation…
The only real consistent through-line in all of this is that Westeros’s great houses oppose the creation of an effective central government.​There is no point in arguing about a TV show with someone like Yglesias, or arguing with this clown about real life. But, for posterity, everything he has said here is wrong and would be monstrous if applied in the real world.

Burning tens of thousands of people alive, including women and children, is guaranteed to enrage the populace and cement the image of Daenerys as a foreign tyrant. She may be feared but she will also be hated from that point onward in a way she might not have been if she’d allowed the losers to surrender and executed Cersei (who everyone hated already).

The idea that napalming a city of a million people, most of them civilians, when they are trying to surrender on the grounds that it’ll teach others to respect the central government, that’s a pretty awful take.


----------



## boedicca

Zorro! said:


> *Vox: Daenerys was right to burn King’s Landing to establish a strong central government*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Scratch a progressive, find a fascist.”
> 
> Vox’s Matt Yglesias published a piece yesterday at Vox arguing that Daenerys was right to burn people alive in the city of King’s Landing because she needed to convince the entire kingdom not to question the dictates of a powerful central government.
> 
> Daenerys has an objective — to induce the Lords of Westeros to bend the knee and acknowledge her supremacy — and her attack on King’s Landing in “The Bells” was well-calibrated to achieve that objective. She had previously offered Queen Cersei the opportunity surrender, and Cersei refused — packing the city with civilians and ringing it with air defenses that pose a lethal threat to Drogon, Daenerys’s one remaining dragon. A combination of skilled piloting and poor marksmanship allowed Daenerys to overcome the city’s air defenses, destroy the Golden Company, and induce the Lannisters to attempt to surrender.
> If Daenerys had simply allowed King’s Landing to surrender without consequences only after she evaded its air defenses, then every other recalcitrant lord in the Seven Kingdoms would have incentive to resist her. After all, it only takes a lucky shot or two to bring down the dragon — and the Queen riding him — and if she manages to burn your scorpions, you can always just surrender…
> Making an example of King’s Landing was a harsh decision. It was a cruel decision. And it’s certainly a decision whose morality one could question. But it wasn’t a “crazy” decision or the act of a Mad Queen — it was a rational calculation based on a clear-eyed assessment of the strategic situation…
> The only real consistent through-line in all of this is that Westeros’s great houses oppose the creation of an effective central government.​There is no point in arguing about a TV show with someone like Yglesias, or arguing with this clown about real life. But, for posterity, everything he has said here is wrong and would be monstrous if applied in the real world.
> 
> Burning tens of thousands of people alive, including women and children, is guaranteed to enrage the populace and cement the image of Daenerys as a foreign tyrant. She may be feared but she will also be hated from that point onward in a way she might not have been if she’d allowed the losers to surrender and executed Cersei (who everyone hated already).
> 
> The idea that napalming a city of a million people, most of them civilians, when they are trying to surrender on the grounds that it’ll teach others to respect the central government, that’s a pretty awful take.




I made a related point earlier in the thread:  that it's rather ironic that the Leftwing Progs of Hollywood actually created a parable about how their utopian fantasies lead to totalitarian oppression and violent extermination of those who won't submit.


----------



## Zorro!

boedicca said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vox: Daenerys was right to burn King’s Landing to establish a strong central government*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Scratch a progressive, find a fascist.”
> 
> Vox’s Matt Yglesias published a piece yesterday at Vox arguing that Daenerys was right to burn people alive in the city of King’s Landing because she needed to convince the entire kingdom not to question the dictates of a powerful central government.
> 
> Daenerys has an objective — to induce the Lords of Westeros to bend the knee and acknowledge her supremacy — and her attack on King’s Landing in “The Bells” was well-calibrated to achieve that objective. She had previously offered Queen Cersei the opportunity surrender, and Cersei refused — packing the city with civilians and ringing it with air defenses that pose a lethal threat to Drogon, Daenerys’s one remaining dragon. A combination of skilled piloting and poor marksmanship allowed Daenerys to overcome the city’s air defenses, destroy the Golden Company, and induce the Lannisters to attempt to surrender.
> If Daenerys had simply allowed King’s Landing to surrender without consequences only after she evaded its air defenses, then every other recalcitrant lord in the Seven Kingdoms would have incentive to resist her. After all, it only takes a lucky shot or two to bring down the dragon — and the Queen riding him — and if she manages to burn your scorpions, you can always just surrender…
> Making an example of King’s Landing was a harsh decision. It was a cruel decision. And it’s certainly a decision whose morality one could question. But it wasn’t a “crazy” decision or the act of a Mad Queen — it was a rational calculation based on a clear-eyed assessment of the strategic situation…
> The only real consistent through-line in all of this is that Westeros’s great houses oppose the creation of an effective central government.​There is no point in arguing about a TV show with someone like Yglesias, or arguing with this clown about real life. But, for posterity, everything he has said here is wrong and would be monstrous if applied in the real world.
> 
> Burning tens of thousands of people alive, including women and children, is guaranteed to enrage the populace and cement the image of Daenerys as a foreign tyrant. She may be feared but she will also be hated from that point onward in a way she might not have been if she’d allowed the losers to surrender and executed Cersei (who everyone hated already).
> 
> The idea that napalming a city of a million people, most of them civilians, when they are trying to surrender on the grounds that it’ll teach others to respect the central government, that’s a pretty awful take.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a related point earlier in the thread:  that it's rather ironic that the Leftwing Progs of Hollywood actually created a parable about how their utopian fantasies lead to totalitarian oppression and violent extermination of those who won't submit.
Click to expand...

Utopians are murderers.


----------



## BlackFlag

RWS said:


> peaceful warrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWS said:
> 
> 
> 
> was anyone not entertained?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all in all, the show is superb in its entirety and way better than most series today and I  would probably have given it a solid ten out of ten had the ending not been so rushed.
> 
> p.s. Daenerys Targaryen becoming a white walker and marrying their king would have been quite an ending
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well said. I was hoping Dany would try to burn Tyrion as his death sentence, only to find out he's a Targarian and wont burn. And the true son of the mad king. But that didn't pan out.
> 
> It could have, if it lasted another season. Who's decision was it to make this last rushed season only 6 episodes? And piss so many people off? Peeps are blaming the writers, but the writers don't get to determine how many eps happen. So what entity made this show end abruptly . The writers of the show?
> 
> Or maybe HBO? I thank it was HBO. Too expensive to continue, and not enough profit from new watchers. They forced the writes to make it a short ending.
Click to expand...

HBO offered 10 seasons.  I think the actors and staff all just wanted it over and rushed it out.


----------



## boedicca

Zorro! said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vox: Daenerys was right to burn King’s Landing to establish a strong central government*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Scratch a progressive, find a fascist.”
> 
> Vox’s Matt Yglesias published a piece yesterday at Vox arguing that Daenerys was right to burn people alive in the city of King’s Landing because she needed to convince the entire kingdom not to question the dictates of a powerful central government.
> 
> Daenerys has an objective — to induce the Lords of Westeros to bend the knee and acknowledge her supremacy — and her attack on King’s Landing in “The Bells” was well-calibrated to achieve that objective. She had previously offered Queen Cersei the opportunity surrender, and Cersei refused — packing the city with civilians and ringing it with air defenses that pose a lethal threat to Drogon, Daenerys’s one remaining dragon. A combination of skilled piloting and poor marksmanship allowed Daenerys to overcome the city’s air defenses, destroy the Golden Company, and induce the Lannisters to attempt to surrender.
> If Daenerys had simply allowed King’s Landing to surrender without consequences only after she evaded its air defenses, then every other recalcitrant lord in the Seven Kingdoms would have incentive to resist her. After all, it only takes a lucky shot or two to bring down the dragon — and the Queen riding him — and if she manages to burn your scorpions, you can always just surrender…
> Making an example of King’s Landing was a harsh decision. It was a cruel decision. And it’s certainly a decision whose morality one could question. But it wasn’t a “crazy” decision or the act of a Mad Queen — it was a rational calculation based on a clear-eyed assessment of the strategic situation…
> The only real consistent through-line in all of this is that Westeros’s great houses oppose the creation of an effective central government.​There is no point in arguing about a TV show with someone like Yglesias, or arguing with this clown about real life. But, for posterity, everything he has said here is wrong and would be monstrous if applied in the real world.
> 
> Burning tens of thousands of people alive, including women and children, is guaranteed to enrage the populace and cement the image of Daenerys as a foreign tyrant. She may be feared but she will also be hated from that point onward in a way she might not have been if she’d allowed the losers to surrender and executed Cersei (who everyone hated already).
> 
> The idea that napalming a city of a million people, most of them civilians, when they are trying to surrender on the grounds that it’ll teach others to respect the central government, that’s a pretty awful take.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a related point earlier in the thread:  that it's rather ironic that the Leftwing Progs of Hollywood actually created a parable about how their utopian fantasies lead to totalitarian oppression and violent extermination of those who won't submit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Utopians are murderers.
Click to expand...



Indeed.  They are.


----------



## SandSquid

BlackFlag said:


> RWS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peaceful warrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWS said:
> 
> 
> 
> was anyone not entertained?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all in all, the show is superb in its entirety and way better than most series today and I  would probably have given it a solid ten out of ten had the ending not been so rushed.
> 
> p.s. Daenerys Targaryen becoming a white walker and marrying their king would have been quite an ending
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well said. I was hoping Dany would try to burn Tyrion as his death sentence, only to find out he's a Targarian and wont burn. And the true son of the mad king. But that didn't pan out.
> 
> It could have, if it lasted another season. Who's decision was it to make this last rushed season only 6 episodes? And piss so many people off? Peeps are blaming the writers, but the writers don't get to determine how many eps happen. So what entity made this show end abruptly . The writers of the show?
> 
> Or maybe HBO? I thank it was HBO. Too expensive to continue, and not enough profit from new watchers. They forced the writes to make it a short ending.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HBO offered 10 seasons.  I think the actors and staff all just wanted it over and rushed it out.
Click to expand...


I was fine with the pace of the last season.   I mean the joke for like 5 seasons was everyone in Kings Landing would be long dead before Dany ever crossed the sea to get there.  It felt like it was a quicker pace, almost movie-like, but didn't feel rushed to me.  That's how most seasons were in spurts.  Lemon cakes and chatting about the wall, or cleaning Jaquen's house for 2 hours, then in the next two hours, two top characters are suddenly dead and the entire plot shifts.


----------



## AZGAL

*Live Concert Experience • Game Of Thrones • Music by Ramin ...*

https://www.hollywoodbowl.com/.../live-concert-experience-game-of-thrones-music-b...
 - The critically acclaimed _Game of Thrones_ Live Concert Experience will return this fall, bringing the music of Emmy® Award-winning _Game of Thrones_ composer ...


----------



## Flash




----------



## AZGAL




----------



## Flash

This little scene in Season 1 straight out of the book is hundred times better than anything in Season 8. (except maybe Cercei saying "If you want a whore buy one, if you want a Queen earn one".


----------



## AZGAL

George Orwell's 1984 is 70 years old. It's only gotten more relevant with age
 8 Dystopian Thrillers That Conjure the World of Orwell


----------



## DGS49

Revelation on ComiCon discussion.

Jacob Anderson (Gray Worm) revealed about the Unsullied the answer to the question that no one dared ask.

We all know that the Unsullied were "emasculated" at an early age so that they could devote their lives to martial pursuits without distraction of wimmin.  But to what extent were they emasculated?  Gray Worm had some ambiguous scenes with a love interest that hinted that he would not have been completely sexually powerless.

So here it is:  Cock, but no balls.  (That's what they had).

Admit it.  You were dying to know.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Nah.  Didn't watch.  Might binge it when I'm consigned to a home cage years from now.


----------



## Polishprince

DGS49 said:


> Revelation on ComiCon discussion.
> 
> Jacob Anderson (Gray Worm) revealed about the Unsullied the answer to the question that no one dared ask.
> 
> We all know that the Unsullied were "emasculated" at an early age so that they could devote their lives to martial pursuits without distraction of wimmin.  But to what extent were they emasculated?  Gray Worm had some ambiguous scenes with a love interest that hinted that he would not have been completely sexually powerless.
> 
> So here it is:  Cock, but no balls.  (That's what they had).
> 
> Admit it.  You were dying to know.




That's revisionist history, DGS.   It was clear from discussions during the program that they received dickectomies when they enlisted in the Unsullied.

Mr. Anderson was probably confused because he was just an actor playing the part of the leading Unsullied, and the producers of GOT did not have his penis amputated for the role.

Unsullied


----------



## DGS49

This is the actor being told by George R.R. Martin that his character has a cock but no balls.  Believe whomever you want.

Removal of the cock would cause plumbing issues for life.  Sitting down to pee.  Makes no sense whatsoever.


----------



## RWS

DGS49 said:


> Revelation on ComiCon discussion.
> 
> Jacob Anderson (Gray Worm) revealed about the Unsullied the answer to the question that no one dared ask.
> 
> We all know that the Unsullied were "emasculated" at an early age so that they could devote their lives to martial pursuits without distraction of wimmin.  But to what extent were they emasculated?  Gray Worm had some ambiguous scenes with a love interest that hinted that he would not have been completely sexually powerless.
> 
> So here it is:  Cock, but no balls.  (That's what they had).
> 
> Admit it.  You were dying to know.


I did put the imaginable things in my mind. And I would have thought it was just the balls. Because it makes peeing easier for an army.

But varys is double chopped.


----------



## RWS

He lost eggs and sausage...


----------



## RWS

DGS49 said:


> Revelation on ComiCon discussion.
> 
> Jacob Anderson (Gray Worm) revealed about the Unsullied the answer to the question that no one dared ask.
> 
> We all know that the Unsullied were "emasculated" at an early age so that they could devote their lives to martial pursuits without distraction of wimmin.  But to what extent were they emasculated?  Gray Worm had some ambiguous scenes with a love interest that hinted that he would not have been completely sexually powerless.
> 
> So here it is:  Cock, but no balls.  (That's what they had).
> 
> Admit it.  You were dying to know.


I agree, he's got a cock but no balls.


----------



## RWS

unlike varis


----------

